# Hows the covid situation getting on then?



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

Havent watched or heard any news ec for a few weeks now, still all going to plan? Last i heard schools were going to open, outcome of that? Successful?

just think april 12th and the world is pretty much going to be completely different, places to go things todo, how strange thats gonna feel, filling the cupboards, getting some new clothes all ready to get my gains going, iv never been so scrawny


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, we've saved a bunch of old farts by sacrificing the economy and now that they're all vaccinated they will be able to travel for summer vacation while our second summer in a row will be fuсked.

Also looking forward to paying higher taxes for the next 100 or so years to patch that black hole in the budget that was made by something that was 0 threat to me.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

No one knows the attention from the progress has been taken away by the vaccine safety


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Increase in cases & deaths yesterday but not by huge margin, only thing that will derail the release of lockdown I think will be the reduction in vaccines combined with a possible spike around the days leading up to 10th April ( couple of days for government to make announcement) from schools returning & Vigils/protests gatherings


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like India are doing our legs over vaccine by stopping the export


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

we're doing a lot better than the rest of europe! Italy going into a 3rd wave !! fu%k that...

roll on April 12th


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> No one knows the attention from the progress has been taken away by the vaccine safety


 That was impossible to understand lol


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Fors331 said:


> That was impossible to understand lol


 Like there's not much in the news about how we are progressing whever numbers are going down, it's all about the safety of the vaccine now about whever it causes blood clots or not


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

numbers are down so media isnt interesting in feeding you BS 24/7 anymore.

next BS story is Harry and that bird that got murdered.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Clubber Lang said:


> numbers are down so media isnt interesting in feeding you BS 24/7 anymore.
> 
> next BS story is Harry and that bird that got murdered.


 I wasn't aware people had stopped clapping for nurses anymore I'm in the garden with a pan and wooden spoon every Thursday still at it,f**k knows what I'm going to do with 1000 party poppers now I stocked up in advance used to let the kids pop a few whilst I'm banging the pan..I must watch the news more and keep up with the times :huh:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Fors331 said:


> iv never been so scrawny


 Where the hell are you getting your data/facts from? Looking back over your posts - _you've never appeared to have been anything but!_


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Boris is addressing the nation tonight.

There are fears the lockdown will be extended due to vaccine being delayed according to the news media. fu**ing w**kers!!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Hopefully i wont give a toss by the end of this month. I'm due to make a purchase for a sailing yaucht and moving to the lake district in it. Mooring already purchased.


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Andy Dee said:


> Hopefully i wont give a toss by the end of this month. I'm due to make a purchase for a sailing yaucht and moving to the lake district in it. Mooring already purchased.


 My dream is to have a houseboat.

Will you be living on it full time?


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

the UK has one of the lowest infection rates in Europe at the moment, but that could all change in a few weeks considering Europe is on the verge of third wave.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I doubt they will extend lockdown. I'm guessing the announcement will be to tell people the vaccine is safe.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I doubt they will extend lockdown. I'm guessing the announcement will be to tell people the vaccine is safe.


 Would imagine it's reassurance for the vaccine & explanation on delay for the 40's receiving it. A delay in lockdown would probably be a few days before either 29th March or 12th April


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

2 new variants of the rona out there. Lockdown indefinite I reckon (well until October).


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

geezer2005 said:


> My dream is to have a houseboat.
> 
> Will you be living on it full time?


 I wish i could say yes. But it's difficult compared to a house. Water supply is the biggest limit, so is gas and relying on solar energy and showers less often. Hygiene is something you definitely have to let slip a little. Washing clothes is also a challenge.

If you're willing to accept these can be a compromise then I'd say go for it. I come from a traveller family so living like a wildling and a Gypsy is in my blood. I love that way of life. The freedom to roam is worth all of those sacrifices and a lot more imo.

For now it will be hopefully weekends, then maybe a week at a time depending on what surprises come along.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, we've reached our 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY of the "virus" being classed as a NON HCID.
One whole year, people. 
I mean, it's a good job they never shut the whole worlds economies down, falsified death certificates, ruined people's livelihoods (unless being paid off by "furlough"), totally transformed childhood, socially conditioned most people into thinking everyone are walking diseases, left countless elderly and actually sick people to die alone, had people arrested for sitting on a beach ALONE, stopped people maintaining their fitness and health through sports and gyms while keeping takeaways open, stopped all forms of socialising unless 'virtual', had people beaten and arrested for protesting these measures.... I could go on. 
Just remember, it's a YEAR of being a NON High Consequence Infectious Disease.
Still, at least there's the Great Reset/Fourth Industrial Revolution to look forward to, with its "Gene Editing" (clearly stated on the Gov website). I mean, how do people think they'll achieve "Gene Editing"?


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Well, we've reached our 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY of the "virus" being classed as a NON HCID.
> One whole year, people.
> I mean, it's a good job they never shut the whole worlds economies down, falsified death certificates, ruined people's livelihoods (unless being paid off by "furlough"), totally transformed childhood, socially conditioned most people into thinking everyone are walking diseases, left countless elderly and actually sick people to die alone, had people arrested for sitting on a beach ALONE, stopped people maintaining their fitness and health through sports and gyms while keeping takeaways open, stopped all forms of socialising unless 'virtual', had people beaten and arrested for protesting these measures.... I could go on.
> Just remember, it's a YEAR of being a NON High Consequence Infectious Disease.
> ...


 Nobody cares f**k off!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Well, we've reached our 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY of the "virus" being classed as a NON HCID.
> One whole year, people.
> I mean, it's a good job they never shut the whole worlds economies down, falsified death certificates, ruined people's livelihoods (unless being paid off by "furlough"), totally transformed childhood, socially conditioned most people into thinking everyone are walking diseases, left countless elderly and actually sick people to die alone, had people arrested for sitting on a beach ALONE, *stopped people maintaining their fitness and health through sports and gyms *while keeping takeaways open, *stopped all forms of socialising* unless 'virtual', had people beaten and arrested for protesting these measures.... I could go on.
> Just remember, it's a YEAR of being a NON High Consequence Infectious Disease.
> Still, at least there's the Great Reset/Fourth Industrial Revolution to look forward to, with its "Gene Editing" (clearly stated on the Gov website). I mean, how do people think they'll achieve "Gene Editing"?


 I'm certain it didn't have this effect on you as you don't train and facebook conspiracy groups and meme's are your friend


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

Still 3 weeks ffs, this is feeling like a lifetime. The amount of life im missing without my weight lifting endorphins.

when your feeling like s**t waiting and waiting we are all missing valuable life that we will never get back and also everyone around us suffers aswell


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Fors331 said:


> Still 3 weeks ffs, this is feeling like a lifetime. The amount of life im missing without my weight lifting endorphins.
> 
> when your feeling like s**t waiting and waiting we are all missing valuable life that we will never get back and also everyone around us suffers aswell


 You should of just got weights from the start lol, that's a whole year you could have been lifting at home by now


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Cronus said:


> I'm certain it didn't have this effect on you as you don't train and facebook conspiracy groups and meme's are your friend


 Wyled isn't into conspiracies, Wyled is the conspiracy


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fors331 said:


> Still 3 weeks ffs, this is feeling like a lifetime. The amount of life im missing without my weight lifting endorphins.
> 
> when your feeling like s**t waiting and waiting we are all missing valuable life that we will never get back and also everyone around us suffers aswell


 Go and run or bike or go to the park and do and free weight workout. Don't just sit on your hands crying - go and build up your cardiovascular capacity ready for when you do get back in the gym. It'd be a real investment.


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

Clubber Lang said:


> numbers are down so media isnt interesting in feeding you BS 24/7 anymore.
> 
> next BS story is Harry and that bird that got murdered.


 I was just reading about the Paparazzi driver who clipped Diana's car who supposedly committed suicide in his car by burning himself to death whilst sat inside the car? When then found him the firemen said he had two bullet holes in his head?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BarStar said:


> I was just reading about the Paparazzi driver who clipped Diana's car who supposedly committed suicide in his car by burning himself to death whilst sat inside the car? When then found him the firemen said he had two bullet holes in his head?


 Police probably mistook charred for black.


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Police probably mistook charred for black.


 That's proof institutional racism exists.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> You should of just got weights from the start lol, that's a whole year you could have been lifting at home by now


 Exactly. Could bought some dumbbells and a bench.


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Go and run or bike or go to the park and do and free weight workout. Don't just sit on your hands crying - go and build up your cardiovascular capacity ready for when you do get back in the gym. It'd be a real investment.


 I have been using my bike and yes it has helped, i could never do nothing but for me weightlifting feels so different than cardio, miss it so much


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> You should of just got weights from the start lol, that's a whole year you could have been lifting at home by now


 I did get a few at the beginning but as the whole forum probably knows i just havent got the room! Besides just dont work at home for me.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Any idea why they might have introduced that @wylde99??

Anyway, here's a bit of reading for you:

Covid lockdown: Seven enduring claims fact-checked https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/55949640


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Infection numbers up to just under 6400 having been mid 5000 for a while, schools back starting to show maybe?

Lockdown powers extended until September


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Infection numbers up to just under 6400 having been mid 5000 for a while, schools back starting to show maybe?
> 
> Lockdown powers extended until September


 But is it not more important how many have serious effects from covid rather than just number of cases of covid.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> But is it not more important how many have serious effects from covid rather than just number of cases of covid.


 Resulting death rate increases per number of new cases after around 3-4 weeks so rise is worrying.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Resulting death rate increases per number of new cases after around 3-4 weeks so rise is worrying.


 But isn't this the point of the vaccine so the effects of getting covid will be less severe.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> But isn't this the point of the vaccine so the effects of getting covid will be less severe.


 Yep. Vaccine won't stop you getting Covid but reduces risk of symptoms being severe if you do get it.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yep. Vaccine won't stop you getting Covid but reduces risk of symptoms being severe if you do get it.


 Interesting to know what % of those testing positive have been vaccinated otherwise it still stands that higher daily death rates expected

Within those numbers I'm assuming lots will be younger but still going to be those aged 50 & over & vulnerable who have refused vaccine during the scaremongering period


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Interesting to know what % of those testing positive have been vaccinated otherwise it still stands that higher daily death rates expected


 I'm not claiming to be an expert but the people who have not been vaccinated yet are more in the lower risk groups as the vaccine was targeted at the higher risk groups first.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I'm not claiming to be an expert but the people who have not been vaccinated yet are more in the lower risk groups as the vaccine was targeted at the higher risk groups first.


 Totally agree, it will be a case of waiting to see what % of 6000 positive cases will be fatal during this period as opposed to 6000 previously containing more vulnerable people that hadn't been vaccinated


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yep. Vaccine won't stop you getting Covid but reduces risk of symptoms being severe if you do get it.


 incorrect! it does stop you getting covid and also reduces the symptoms if you get it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

No jab no pub coming also I see! Can't wait for my delicious pint in a pub with a live band whilst the conspiracy nuts sit in their home watching dorks on YouTube say lizards are rulers of the world. :lol:


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

todai said:


> incorrect! it does stop you getting covid and also reduces the symptoms if you get it.


 I know of 2 people both nurses who have had Covid after vaccination

From Gov.uk

The COVID-19 vaccination will reduce the chance of you suffering from COVID-19disease. It may take a week or two for your body to build up some protection from the first dose of vaccine.

The vaccine has been shown to be effective and no safety concerns were seen in studies of more than 20,000 people.

Like all medicines, no vaccine is completely effective - some people may still get COVID-19 despite having a vaccination, but this should be less severe.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Depending on your perspective you'll either find this quite moving or (if you are part of the Wylde clan) a piece of propaganda but out by Bill Gates and staring Tom Hanks as the young Asian nurse. I think for most it will be the former.

Covid: Nursing in pandemic 'like working in a war' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-56518649


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

OptimumPT said:


> Infection numbers up to just under 6400 having been mid 5000 for a while, schools back starting to show maybe?
> 
> Lockdown powers extended until September


 f**k me heres a de-motivator when you dont need one, if they dont open april as planned trust me uk look out, thats all im saying full****ingstop.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> I know of 2 people both nurses who have had Covid after vaccination
> 
> From Gov.uk
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I should've expanded I thought it was obvious and most knew so I'll explain.

Theres a reason the vaccine isn't 100% effective and only 93% or whatever. Because it stops people getting Covid 93% of the time basically. Meaning if you haven't had it you're more likely to catch it. And if you have then it does provide you a greater chance of not getting it. If you look at the trials.

the statement above was a blanket it does not stop you getting Covid which is partly true but not completely.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Depending on your perspective you'll either find this quite moving or (if you are part of the Wylde clan) a piece of propaganda but out by Bill Gates and staring Tom Hanks as the young Asian nurse. I think for most it will be the former.
> 
> Covid: Nursing in pandemic 'like working in a war' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-56518649


 Quite moving that to be fair. But they can sack that war statement right off. :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

todai said:


> incorrect! it does stop you getting covid and also reduces the symptoms if you get it.


 We can agree to disagree. I'll follow what the IPC (Infection Prevention Control) lead said in the Covid zoom refresher I had at work (hospital) yesterday. She knows her stuff.


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

f**k me this is worse than Brexit! Blah blah blah, waffle waffle waffle, speculation speculation speculation.

Can we all just shut the f**k up and get on with it...this site isn't a rich source of factual based information just like any other form of information given on this so called pandemic! Posting on social media which gathers data on us isn't going to solve anything.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Depending on your perspective you'll either find this quite moving or (if you are part of the Wylde clan) a piece of propaganda but out by Bill Gates and staring Tom Hanks as the young Asian nurse. I think for most it will be the former.
> 
> Covid: Nursing in pandemic 'like working in a war' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-56518649


 And this is why nurses lose a lot of sympathy. Pure hyperbole. Since the beginning of the pandemic the number of people dying in the UK has gone up by just 7%,. The average age of death with Covid is older than the average age of death in general, and UK hospitals have seen fewer patients in total during the pandemic than they do usually.

Yeh it probably is about the same as nursing in the UK during one of our recent wars, where we just drop bombs on countries thousands of miles away that cant really fight back.

But I'm pretty sure it's not even remotely similar to nursing in a war zone like the Yemen or Syria at the height of their "civil" war, with children coming in daily with missing limbs etc.

The BBC should be scrapped or at the very least made to stand on its own 2 feet. Complete and utter garbage.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> . Complete and utter garbage.


 So what's your thinking? Were they just outright liars? Actors reading a script? Mistaken? Don't know what they are talking about?


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> And this is why nurses lose a lot of sympathy. Pure hyperbole. Since the beginning of the pandemic the number of people dying in the UK has gone up by just 7%,. The average age of death with Covid is older than the average age of death in general, and UK hospitals have seen fewer patients in total during the pandemic than they do usually.
> 
> Yeh it probably is about the same as nursing in the UK during one of our recent wars, where we just drop bombs on countries thousands of miles away that cant really fight back.
> 
> ...


 The war that the US and UK supplied ordinance and technical support to countries on the banned list that was deemed illegal in a court of law but nobody was prosecuted instead one of them became prime minister lol


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> We can agree to disagree. I'll follow what the IPC (Infection Prevention Control) lead said in the Covid zoom refresher I had at work (hospital) yesterday. She knows her stuff.


 Sadly the 2 nurses I know (one being my niece, the other a close school friend) both got Covid after vaccination & have suffered. My niece got tonsillitis on top & the school friend has arthritis from Covid & now needs sticks to aid walking.


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

OptimumPT said:


> Sadly the 2 nurses I know (one being my niece, the other a close school friend) both got Covid after vaccination & have suffered. My niece got tonsillitis on top & the school friend has arthritis from Covid & now needs sticks to aid walking.


 Sorry to hear that mate but I'm sure the social media Covid experts will be along to say it's all lies and have all the explanation/speculation to solve any issues.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> So what's your thinking? Were they just outright liars? Actors reading a script? Mistaken? Don't know what they are talking about?


 No they're not actors, probably just getting caught up in the MSM hysteria, and egged on by the BBC.

Like the nurse who a few months back invented imaginary wards full of Covid kids! Which was proven to be complete rubbish.

"Speaking to BBC Radio 5 Live yesterday, Laura Duffell, a paediatric matron at a London hospital, said: "It was minimally affecting children in the first wave.

"We have a whole ward of children here, and I know that some of my colleagues are in the same position, where they have whole wards of children with Covid."

The BBC is a joke in terms of "news" reporting TBH. I would have thought anyone over the age of 12 would be aware of that.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> No they're not actors, probably just getting caught up in the MSM hysteria, and egged on by the BBC.


 Given East Lancashire was a bit of a hot spot for Covid-19 infections and deaths, it's entirely feasible staff on the local ICU and Covid wards saw far more deaths than they had previously and felt helpless in the face of them. But you as ever, will know better of course.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> We can agree to disagree. I'll follow what the IPC (Infection Prevention Control) lead said in the Covid zoom refresher I had at work (hospital) yesterday. She knows her stuff.


 I confirmed what I meant in the post above if you have seen. If you have seen that then still " agree to disagree" then he's yes we can agree you're wrong. :lol: science says the opinion of your IPC lead is wrong. Sorry.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Sadly the 2 nurses I know (one being my niece, the other a close school friend) both got Covid after vaccination & have suffered. My niece got tonsillitis on top & the school friend has arthritis from Covid & now needs sticks to aid walking.


 It's interesting how it affects people differently. My brother had a hard 1 day. His tonsil swelled up which is why he got a test, he then had periods of struggling to breath and that for around 24 hours. Then he was fine.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Given East Lancashire was a bit of a hot spot for Covid-19 infections and deaths, it's entirely feasible staff on the local ICU and Covid wards saw far more deaths than they had previously and felt helpless in the face of them. *But you as ever, will know better of course. *


 Don't be daft mate. Sure, I believe in particularly badly affected areas things were difficult for the nursing staff.

But in a war zone you have people of all ages including children coming in with all kinds of horrific injuries and mutilations

With Covid the average age of death is over 82 and more than 9 out of 10 have existing chronic illnesses, the majority having multiple chronic illnesses. You know, people in general that it wouldn't have exactly been a great shock if they had died anyway. Not meaning to sound callous but that is the reality of it.

Comparing it to being in a war zone is just taking the p1ss TBH.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

HarrySplitter said:


> f**k me this is worse than Brexit! Blah blah blah, waffle waffle waffle, speculation speculation speculation.
> 
> Can we all just shut the f**k up and get on with it...this site isn't a rich source of factual based information just like any other form of information given on this so called pandemic! Posting on social media which gathers data on us isn't going to solve anything.


 BigRick seems a bit angry


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

todai said:


> BigRick seems a bit angry


 No bants matey peeps it's all very Covid!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

todai said:


> I confirmed what I meant in the post above if you have seen. If you have seen that then still " agree to disagree" then he's yes we can agree you're wrong. :lol: science says the opinion of your IPC lead is wrong. Sorry.


 I'll go with the research she presented yesterday.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> Don't be daft mate. Sure, I believe in particularly badly affected areas things were difficult for the nursing staff.
> 
> But in a war zone you have people of all ages including children coming in with all kinds of horrific injuries and mutilations
> 
> ...


 Sorry I've not read it all. Has someone compared nurses or those NHS workers to equal that in a war zone? Hospitals are virtually empty. A&E all time low admissions, day surgery, OT and many wards completely empty. My sister is a nurse and I've said since lockdown one she is loving it. So quiet, paid overtime flat out only hardship if you will is wearing PPE.

those dying of covid are old with underlying conditions. Most have had a good innings and no great loss let's be real. No justification to have a nation on its knees. I've worked in war zones and seen those health practitioners who volunteer and go out to said environments. They are heroic in what they do, the trauma they see and carry on many making multiple trips out. The NHS staff working during this pandemic are doing the job the volunteered for. Nothing heroic at all and many themselves will tell you that.

yea they are frustrated and feel let down with the pay but let's not get it twisted they are doing the job they were trained for and being paid for just albeit in slightly harder times for some. Others have it easier than ever


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> I'll go with the research she presented yesterday.


 fair enough mate, best thing to do when you're wrong is burry your head in the sand instead of trying to learn. don't get the jab it really won't affect me one bit! ill be in the pub and going nice places. :lol: me and my microchip! hopefully don't need a passport now, sick of carrying it around.


----------



## HarrySplitter (Mar 25, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Don't be daft mate. Sure, I believe in particularly badly affected areas things were difficult for the nursing staff.
> 
> But in a war zone you have people of all ages including children coming in with all kinds of horrific injuries and mutilations
> 
> ...


 Hmmm yes those Covid type Ghettos!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Tricky said:


> Sorry I've not read it all. Has someone compared nurses or those NHS workers to equal that in a war zone? Hospitals are virtually empty. A&E all time low admissions, day surgery, OT and many wards completely empty. My sister is a nurse and I've said since lockdown one she is loving it. So quiet, paid overtime flat out only hardship if you will is wearing PPE.
> 
> those dying of covid are old with underlying conditions. Most have had a good innings and no great loss let's be real. No justification to have a nation on its knees. I've worked in war zones and seen those health practitioners who volunteer and go out to said environments. They are heroic in what they do, the trauma they see and carry on many making multiple trips out. The NHS staff working during this pandemic are doing the job the volunteered for. Nothing heroic at all and many themselves will tell you that.
> 
> yea they are frustrated and feel let down with the pay but let's not get it twisted they are doing the job they were trained for and being paid for just albeit in slightly harder times for some. Others have it easier than ever


 Great post, couldn't agree more mate.

f**k em I say, if anything they should be getting their pay cut. Just like the rest of the country is in this so called pandemic


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Sorry I've not read it all. Has someone compared nurses or those NHS workers to equal that in a war zone? Hospitals are virtually empty. A&E all time low admissions, day surgery, OT and many wards completely empty. My sister is a nurse and I've said since lockdown one she is loving it. So quiet, paid overtime flat out only hardship if you will is wearing PPE.
> 
> those dying of covid are old with underlying conditions. Most have had a good innings and no great loss let's be real. No justification to have a nation on its knees. I've worked in war zones and seen those health practitioners who volunteer and go out to said environments. They are heroic in what they do, the trauma they see and carry on many making multiple trips out. The NHS staff working during this pandemic are doing the job the volunteered for. Nothing heroic at all and many themselves will tell you that.
> 
> yea they are frustrated and feel let down with the pay but let's not get it twisted they are doing the job they were trained for and being paid for just albeit in slightly harder times for some. Others have it easier than ever


 I think "war zone" is a common turn of phrase which I've heard used in shops, pubs, loading bays and kid's playrooms. I don't think they were claiming to be sewing up severed limbs and bomb blast victims. The term was used to describe their being overwhelmed by the number of deaths they had dealt with in the ICU and Covid wards in East Lancashire. Yes, some NHS workers (including myself working in mental health) haven't experienced too much out of the ordinary. But there are those working in key services who clearly have and referring to the amount of death they have been dealing with as being like a war zone is not that unrelatable. Maybe you would be ok watching that many people die and would be able to justify it to the families as "no sad loss" but for many, they wouldn't agree and they would find it a sad loss.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Great post, couldn't agree more mate.
> 
> f**k em I say, if anything they should be getting their pay cut. Just like the rest of the country is in this so called pandemic


 Hopefully you will stand by your principles and not forget to mention that if you are admitted to hospital.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Hopefully you will stand by your principles and not forget to mention that if you are admitted to hospital.


 That's just NHS emotional blackmail BS TBF. Anyone that's a law abiding tax paying member of society deserves exactly the same level of care as anyone else.

Regardless of what they think about nurses pay or even nurses in general


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> That's just NHS emotional blackmail BS TBF. Anyone that's a law abiding tax paying member of society deserves exactly the same level of care as anyone else.
> 
> Regardless of what they think about nurses pay or even nurses in general


 The NHS would never say that and of course they treat everyone equitably - law abiding or tax paying or not. It was my view.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> The NHS would never say that and of course they treat everyone equitably - law abiding or tax paying or not. It was my view.


 Why did you say he should "not forget to mention" what he posted here then if he has to go to hospital?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Why did you say he should "not forget to mention" what he posted here then if he has to to hospital?


 Just in case I happen to be on duty....


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

R number is rising


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Just in case I happen to be on duty....


 TBH I think you highlight what is a big problem with the NHS. There's a culture and attitude that it's "free" and as such people should just be grateful that they're getting medical assistance at all.

NEWSFLASH! No it's not free, we're all paying for it!.

I had a hernia operation done privately years ago. The difference in service, demeanour and general attitude was like night and day compared to the NHS. The entire NHS needs retraining in customer service and it instilled into them that their patients are paying customers, even if payment is not at the point of service.

I had to go pick up a p1ss test bottle from the DR the other day, something I have to do annually.

Gets to the front door, there's a good few people standing around the door, I buzz the intercom and say I've come to collect to something. Cos of all the Covid bllx they're not letting anyone in and could I say what I've come to pick up....I said it's personal I'd rather not announce it in front of the crowd gathered around. Not that I really give a fuk but it's the principle of it. What happened to patient privacy/ confidentiality ?

Eventually they let me in and act all put out as if I'm being a trouble maker(LOL) . And this is the general attitude I've found throughout the NHS system of recent years. It's gone to sh1te TBF.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

OptimumPT said:


> R number is rising


 FK me dude! You seem to be loving all this covid bllx!

Your surname is not "reaper" by any chance? :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> TBH I think you highlight what is a big problem with the NHS. There's a culture and attitude that it's "free" and as such people should just be grateful that they're getting medical assistance at all.
> 
> NEWSFLASH! No it's not free, we're all paying for it!.
> 
> ...


 So because you were too embarrassed to ask for a urine specimen bottle the whole NHS has gone to shite?? One of your more pathetic posts TBF.

In pretty much any study or survey the NHS ranks highly in the world. No doubt you'll go and find one where it didn't but it will be in the minority. It is one of the best.

Being patronised does not always mean you received a good clinical service but I understand how it makes naive people think they did.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> *So because you were too embarrassed to ask for a urine specimen bottle *the whole NHS has gone to shite?? One of your more pathetic posts TBF.
> 
> In pretty much any study or survey the NHS ranks highly in the world. No doubt you'll go and find one where it didn't but it will be in the minority. It is one of the best.
> 
> Being patronised does not always mean you received a good clinical service but I understand how it makes naive people think they did.


 The fact that you see a problem with someone wanting some privacy and being "embarrassed" to share their medical issues with a crowd of strangers and you apparently being in a senior position in the NHS, really highlights my point even further! Standards have disappeared. Covid bllx being used to exacerbate that further. Not that I actually could give a fk about people hearing what I was asking for, if I was asking for an aids test I wouldn't really give a fk. But that's not the point and it shouldn't be assumed.

That issue was not why I believe the NHS has gone to sh1t. That was just typical of the attitude I've encountered in recent years. And I'm not exactly someone that seeks medical attention unless absolutely necessary. I never even went to the doctors for 20 years plus of my life. Not going to bore you to death with details of the other issues. Not all bad though, some of the staff/experiences have been excellent. But very hit and miss at best.

Nice to get an insight into how someone in NHS management thinks though. Consistent with what I already believed and have experienced TBH.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Nice to get an insight into how someone in NHS management thinks though. Consistent with what I already believed and have experienced TBH.


 And that's the beauty of the internet. Someone announces they think NHS staff should only get a pay cut and I can challenge that in any way I like. In real life of course I'd have to be professional and polite and take that shite on the chin.

I'm sure it's be the same for you if there was a thread talking about how delivery drivers were a disgrace and not at all as good as they used to be and they all throw stuff over hedges and they should be forced to work for less. You'd very likely want to challenge that.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> TBH I think you highlight what is a big problem with the NHS. There's a culture and attitude that it's "free" and as such people should just be grateful that they're getting medical assistance at all.
> 
> NEWSFLASH! No it's not free, we're all paying for it!.
> 
> ...


 So you were being difficult with them just for the sake of it and were taken aback at them seemingly being reciprocal of that?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Donny dog said:


> So you were being difficult with them just for the sake of it and were taken aback at them seemingly being reciprocal of that?


 I wasn't taken aback in the slightest. Just had to prompt them to act in the manner they should do. As a paying customer I expect a decent level of service. Same as I do with any service I pay for.

When you leave mommy's basement and nanny stops knitting your clothes, and you go out into the big wide world on your own, you may understand that. :lol:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

todai said:


> fair enough mate, best thing to do when you're wrong is burry your head in the sand instead of trying to learn. *don't get the jab it really won't affect me one bit! ill be in the pub and going nice places. :lol: me and my microchip! hopefully don't need a passport now, sick of carrying it around. *


 Why would I bury my head in the sand?

The rest of it, is that you referring to you or to someone else or me?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> I wasn't taken aback in the slightest. Just had to prompt them to act in the manner they should do. As a paying customer I expect a decent level of service. Same as I do with any service I pay for.
> 
> When you leave mommy's basement and nanny stops knitting your clothes, and you go out into the big wide world on your own, you may understand that. :lol:


 You were given the same level of service everyone else is getting at the minute. Or do you want to feel special?

Mommy? Are you American? It would explain a lot of your behaviour.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> And that's the beauty of the internet. Someone announces they think NHS staff should only get a pay cut and I can challenge that in any way I like. In real life of course I'd have to be professional and polite and take that shite on the chin.
> 
> *I'm sure it's be the same for you if there was a thread talking about how delivery drivers were a disgrace and not at all as good as they used to be and they all throw stuff over hedges and they should be forced to work for less. You'd very likely want to challenge that. *


 Not really, couldn't care less what anyone thinks of delivery drivers. I don't feel any need to defend them in the slightest.

My company does not really do residential deliveries so chucking things over hedges or whatever is never an option TBH. And if we do a sh1tty job or have a sh1tty attitude we don't get repeat business from that customer. Simple as that.

I guess the NHS doesn't really have that issue which is probably reflected in some of their attitudes.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Not really, couldn't care less what anyone thinks of delivery drivers. I don't feel any need to defend them in the slightest.
> 
> My company does not really do residential deliveries so chucking things over hedges or whatever is never an option TBH. And if we do a sh1tty job or have a sh1tty attitude we don't get repeat business from that customer. Simple as that.
> 
> I guess the NHS doesn't really have that issue which is probably reflected in some of their attitudes.


 So by your own account you hardly use them, went private when you ruptured yourself and have a big issue about a piss bottle and now feel entirely legitimate in slagging off the whole organisation?? You need to get booked back into that private clinic again and ask them to surgically remove that fvcking big chip off your shoulder.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> So by your own account you hardly use them, went private when you ruptured yourself and have a big issue about a piss bottle and now feel entirely legitimate in slagging off the whole organisation?? You need to get booked back into that private clinic again and ask them to surgically remove that fvcking big chip off your shoulder.


 You've resorted to talking utter sh1t again then mate?

Where did I say I had a big issue with the p1ss bottle issue? Hopefully, as I said , I just prompted them to perhaps think about how they're acting/dealing with people.

I doubt they will though, if your attitude is typical, they probably went away thinking I was being out order for politely requesting a bit of patient privacy . You can but try though, eh...

I went private for the hernia operation because I wanted it done quickly. It was done within a week of enquiry. I had no issue and understood fully that as a non emergency I'd have to wait if I wanted it done on the NHS

My assessment of the NHS is based on several experiences, the p1ss thing was just a minor but typical (as I said)


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Here, see sometimes, my postman is ace and puts my stuff behind my house and other times, he won't deliver it and I have to go collect. Service is very hit and miss it's almost like people aren't robots!!


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just over 2 weeks... had a bad/unusual thought today, i thought can i even be f**ked with the gym/fitness anymore? Not a thought iv ever had or contemplated which is not good


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Fors331 said:


> Just over 2 weeks... had a bad/unusual thought today, i thought can i even be f**ked with the gym/fitness anymore? Not a thought iv ever had or contemplated which is not good


 New gym opening up in my town, keep your pecker up


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Fors331 said:


> Just over 2 weeks... had a bad/unusual thought today, i thought can i even be f**ked with the gym/fitness anymore? Not a thought iv ever had or contemplated which is not good


 Shut up, we are not talking about that anymore


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Fors331 said:


> Just over 2 weeks... had a bad/unusual thought today, i thought can i even be f**ked with the gym/fitness anymore? Not a thought iv ever had or contemplated which is not good


 That's been my exact attitude lately. I've completely ruined my diet, and have evn gone up a size. Just not very confident gyms will stay open long. Sorry to sound negative guys, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Hopefully you will stand by your principles and not forget to mention that if you are admitted to hospital.


 I got bupa bro

nhs is for peasants


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> I wasn't taken aback in the slightest. Just had to prompt them to act in the manner they should do. As a paying customer I expect a decent level of service. Same as I do with any service I pay for.
> 
> When you leave mommy's basement and nanny stops knitting your clothes, and you go out into the big wide world on your own, you may understand that. :lol:


 Haha you crack me up mate.

You talk a lot of sense though too, I've found myself agreeing with a lot of your posts. The Nhs is wank let's be real. Kaza only butt hurt because he has to pick his poverty wage pack up off them every month......

He's defo overpaid anyway, the fookin jobsworth


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Haha you crack me up mate.
> 
> You talk a lot of sense though too, I've found myself agreeing with a lot of your posts. The Nhs is wank let's be real. Kaza only butt hurt because he has to pick his poverty wage pack up off them every month......
> 
> He's defo overpaid anyway, the fookin jobsworth


 He's retired but did pretty well out of it whilst he was there. He now has a great pension and works part time on top of that. Don't worry about him - he's doing just fine.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> He's retired but did pretty well out of it whilst he was there. He now has a great pension and works part time on top of that. Don't worry about him - he's doing just fine.


 I'm only pulling your leg pal 

Enjoy your retirement


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> That's been my exact attitude lately. I've completely ruined my diet, and have evn gone up a size. Just not very confident gyms will stay open long. Sorry to sound negative guys, hope I'm wrong.


 Its not even that for me mate its beyond it... iv lost some weight and stopped booze but having always been fully dedicated to the gym and the fitness lifestyle i just dont know if iv got the passion for it anymore, lockdown really has took it all out of me.

I may well get back into it when they open but never in my life had these thoughts, might sound abit over the top but aslong as i had been to the gym and had a workout I was content with life, without it its just one big war zone in my head.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Fors331 said:


> Its not even that for me mate its beyond it... iv lost some weight and stopped booze but having always been fully dedicated to the gym and the fitness lifestyle i just dont know if iv got the passion for it anymore, lockdown really has took it all out of me.
> 
> I may well get back into it when they open but never in my life had these thoughts, might sound abit over the top but aslong as i had been to the gym and had a workout I was content with life, without it its just one big war zone in my head.


 Oh s**t man! Well listen, hang in there, once you've had a few sessions you'll probably feel good again. Just remember not to go back in balls to the wall, you don't want to end up injuring yourself early on. I would suggest home workouts, but I've not even bothered myself.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> Haha you crack me up mate.
> 
> You talk a lot of sense though too, I've found myself agreeing with a lot of your posts. The Nhs is wank let's be real. Kaza only butt hurt because he has to pick his poverty wage pack up off them every month......
> 
> He's defo overpaid anyway, the fookin jobsworth


 Hahaha! Nah i tnink he's good guy, if a bit institutionalised! I guess many would be working in the NHS for many years. And no doubt some of my opinions are complete bllx to the other extreme. I suppose everyone's own life experience leads to them to where they are with their views and beliefs.

I don't take any of it to heart and hopefully no one does with anything I post either.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Well oddly enough whenever I read @MickeyE and @Kazza61 debates, I always imagine if they were ever to meet, they'd probably click in a funny sort of way. Both have their different opinions, but both clearly intelligent guys. There would definitely be some mutual respect I reckon.......Bit like when Roy Keane met up with Patrick Viera recently


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Fors331 said:


> Its not even that for me mate its beyond it... iv lost some weight and stopped booze but having always been fully dedicated to the gym and the fitness lifestyle i just dont know if iv got the passion for it anymore, lockdown really has took it all out of me.
> 
> I may well get back into it when they open but never in my life had these thoughts, might sound abit over the top but aslong as i had been to the gym and had a workout I was content with life, without it its just one big war zone in my head.


 lol


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Fors331 said:


> Its not even that for me mate its beyond it... iv lost some weight and stopped booze but having always been fully dedicated to the gym and the fitness lifestyle i just dont know if iv got the passion for it anymore, lockdown really has took it all out of me.
> 
> I may well get back into it when they open but never in my life had these thoughts, might sound abit over the top but aslong as i had been to the gym and had a workout I was content with life, without it its just one big war zone in my head.


 It's not that deep mate - you've knocked booze on the head and gyms are opening up soon. Start cracking out some press ups or whatever, not long to wait now.


----------



## anotherandy (Feb 3, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> He's retired but did pretty well out of it whilst he was there. He now has a great pension and works part time on top of that. Don't worry about him - he's doing just fine.


 @Kazza61 since your doing so well mate can you donate some of your nice leg gym equipment to me?

My current setup is going to give me this body....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

anotherandy said:


> @Kazza61 since your doing so well mate can you donate some of your nice leg gym equipment to me?
> 
> My current setup is going to give me this body....


 Don't need fancy equipment for big legs. Just find a way to get some heavy weight across your shoulders and get squatting. Even if you never did another exercise you could still get big legs just doing that.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BUFFMAN said:


> Well oddly enough whenever I read Mickey and Kazza's debates, I always imagine if they were ever to meet, they'd probably click in a funny sort of way.


 Be a bit like this


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BBC News - Covid: England lockdown easing still on course, says PM https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56544236

Boris says he's looking forward to having a pint in a pub very soon.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

All because they care so much about us, definitely worth the Money Testing Healthy people so create false Positives sending us straight into another Lockdown.

https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-dont-bank-on-summer-of-freedom-as-scientists-predict-third-wave-at-height-of-holiday-season-12267379

Don't forget to get your Jab so we can get the Jab back to Jabormal, good Jab.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> All because they care so much about us, definitely worth the Money Testing Healthy people so create false Positives sending us straight into another Lockdown.
> 
> Don't forget to get your Jab so we can get the Jab back to Jabormal, good Jab.
> 
> View attachment 198357


 I love you


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

mrwright said:


> I love you


 Mwah.

So no to that Suicide Jab bro, I promise you will thank me.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Jabormal? Jesus wept


----------



## Mahuna (Mar 14, 2021)

I suppose we should be thankful that the wisdom of the internet didn't exist in the days of Smallpox and Polio.

Imagine how s**t Leg day would be if some enlightened soul had protected us from Polio vaccines?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> BBC News - Covid: England lockdown easing still on course, says PM https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56544236
> 
> *Boris says he's looking forward to having a pint in a pub very soon. *


 The bar in the HoC never shut;

https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/sep/28/parliament-bars-not-serve-alcohol-after-10pm-commons-confirms-covid

Him and the lads have been bezzering on subsidised drink since the start of this.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

More on these pointless Tests they now want us Healthy people to have,

Without people believing the mythical beast that is Asymptomatic transmission, this whole s**t show falls down.

Not mentioning the inaccuracy of the tests...but anyway...

When people won't even believe studies covering millions of people, and a meta analysis of all the data evidencing that asymptomatic transmission is at worst 0.7% and at best ZERO...you've got to question their sanity or intellect, or both


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Mwah.
> 
> So no to that Suicide Jab bro, I promise you will thank me.


 What's the Jab for then? What's in it? What's it do?

Why does the government want us wearing masks and staying home? And all tax paying businesses shut?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

mrwright said:


> What's the Jab for then? What's in it? What's it do?
> 
> Why does the government want us wearing masks and staying home? And all tax paying businesses shut?


 Wyled never knows the answers to his own questions never mind other peoples questions. Now I know what your thinking that doesn't even make sense well neither does Wyled


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I think some people need to research the effects of cannabis


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

mrwright said:


> What's the Jab for then? What's in it? What's it do?


 A T-Mobile 5g SIM card, to keep track of us.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

mrwright said:


> What's the Jab for then? What's in it? What's it do?


 A totally ineffective Suicide Jab it would appear? Not been any cases of my undertakers being overwhelmed as yet & no reports nationally of bodies piling up.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

OptimumPT said:


> Not been any cases of my undertakers being overwhelmed as yet & no reports nationally of bodies piling up.


 You could say the same for Covid


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Scotsman1010 said:


> You could say the same for Covid


 Maybe not....

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2021/jan/14/dealing-with-death-covid-toll-uk-crematoria-morgues

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/uk-news/2021/jan/11/bodies-stored-at-temporary-surrey-mortuary-after-hospitals-reach-capacity

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news.sky.com/story/amp/coronavirus-funeral-directors-facing-significant-backlog-during-covid-19-crisis-11973748

https://www.romfordrecorder.co.uk/news/health/havering-funeral-directors-face-surge-in-demand-6888470

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/newsbeat-54234511


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Maybe not....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2021/jan/14/dealing-with-death-covid-toll-uk-crematoria-morgues
> 
> ...


 Media hysteria and nonsense.

Deaths have only increased by around 7% since the beginning of the pandemic.

And 10 years or so ago were consistently higher than during the last year.

If undertakers are struggling it's probably more to do with the retarded restrictions imposed by the government, which are strangling businesses across the majority of private sector industries.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

i am not a conspiricy type person. I dont think they are trying to track us n all that shite.

What i do know is that these corps that are making the vaccine are capable of rolling out something that turns out to be bad for us. A magical jab that took months to come up with shrouded in all sorts of legal safety s**t so they cant get sued.

I mean we live in the time where Boris and Trump were in charge of important things, both of these cockwombles couldnt think there way out of a slightly iffy situation even with all the adivice of thier respective cabinets. Trust what you like, get it dont get it. I'm sure it will be fine either way but dont just go and do something becasue everyone is doing it...


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Not trying to stir anything up here folks, but is this something we should be worried about? Or is it a bit of scaremongering?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> When people won't even believe studies covering millions of people, and a meta analysis of all the data evidencing that asymptomatic transmission is at worst 0.7% and at best ZERO...you've got to question their sanity or intellect, or both


 Please stop posting - everyone of your posts I read, slowly but surely, feels like it kills off one or two of my brain cells.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Preventing asymptomatic transmission we are told is the reason for masks, lockdowns, testing, track & trace, distancing, & all the other impositions we have suffered over the last 12 months

The government & nhs repeatedly state that 1 in 3 people with covid is asymptomatic & unknowingly spreading the virus, radio & tv broadcast this "fact" repeatedly.

That claim is total horseshit, there is no evidence whatsoever to back it up.

Last year a study by the WHO, followed by a second study of 10 million people both found no evidence at all of asymptomatic transmission.

Even fauci was forced to admit it is not the driver of infection.

Now a meta analysis of further studies has concluded that even in the home at close quarters the chance of an aysmptomatic person passing on the infection is just 0.7 percent. Obviously this is much reduced elsewhere.

The government are well aware of this, so why would they want to expand the testing program yet again, with the intention of testing everybody twice a week ?

Well aside from the huge financial benefits to those supplying these tests, even the most accurate test has an inherant error percentage.

Even if this percentage is miniscule when it is multiplied by the many millions of tests planned to be carried out each day it will lead to huge numbers of false positive results.

The chance of false postive results is even greater during the summer months when viral prevalence is low.

These tests are claimed to have a specificity of around 99.9 percent, meaning that they have a false positive rate of 0.1 percent.

This does not sound like a lot, the government trys to play it down claiming it is less than one false positive result per 1000 people tested, but there are around 67 million people in the uk.

If the government was to achieve its aim of testing everybody twice a week that would give around 134 thousand false positive results every week.

Combined with track & trace instructing close contacts to self isolate this is enough to bring the country to a standstill yet again.

Once again they are well aware of this, as they repeatedly used the false positives from flawed pcr testing to justify local lockdowns throughout last summer.

No doubt this is a process they intend to repeat this year, helping covid tread water through the summer months, keeping it the headlines, until respiratory infections begin to rise again next winter.

The government claim that these tests are free, but as we know nothing is free.

The cost of testing perfectly healthy people twice a week will soon run into many billions, & will have to be met by the taxpayer, at least until the economy finally collapses.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Preventing asymptomatic transmission we are told is the reason for masks, lockdowns, testing, track & trace, distancing, & all the other impositions we have suffered over the last 12 months
> 
> The government & nhs repeatedly state that 1 in 3 people with covid is asymptomatic & unknowingly spreading the virus, radio & tv broadcast this "fact" repeatedly.
> 
> ...


 Bill Gates just kicked my front door off and put me in handcuffs. I'm typing with my nose. Please send help.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> Bill Gates just smashed my back door in and put me in handcuffs. I'm loving it


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Bill Gates just kicked my front door off and put me in handcuffs. I'm typing with my nose. Please send help.


 Bill Gates the Worlds post powerful Doctor with Zero Medical Degrees but he definitely wants you to live long and live Healthy.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

BUFFMAN said:


> Not trying to stir anything up here folks, but is this something we should be worried about? Or is it a bit of scaremongering?


 I wouldn't get too concerned over anything Pissed Pants Paul has to say, he's just another in a long line of grifters posting sensationalist shite for audiences like our own copy pasta enthusiast to get worked up over to the point they hopefully start handing over cash.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Bill Gates the Worlds post powerful Doctor with Zero Medical Degrees but he definitely wants you to live long and live Healthy.
> 
> View attachment 198411


 @jimmydeen What you thinking


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

todai said:


> @jimmydeen What you thinking


 About Bill Gates? I'm not informed enough on this to comment mate sorry


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Preventing asymptomatic transmission we are told is the reason for masks, lockdowns, testing, track & trace, distancing, & all the other impositions we have suffered over the last 12 months
> 
> The government & nhs repeatedly state that 1 in 3 people with covid is asymptomatic & unknowingly spreading the virus, radio & tv broadcast this "fact" repeatedly.
> 
> ...


 So even though the manufacturers of the lateral flow tests themselves say the tests are not suitable for use with asymptomatics, the government still intent on chucking billions more away testing millions of asympomatics twice weekly.

Lateral flow tests cannot rule out SARS-CoV-2 infection | The BMJ

"Innova's poor sensitivity in asymptomatic people in field settings should have been expected. The largest and most realistic study within the Porton Down/Oxford evaluation (of tests done by Boots employees) reported only a 58% detection rate, even in mainly symptomatic people. *Innova recommends use of the test only in people with symptoms"*


----------



## Fors331 (Mar 5, 2020)

People clogging up the thread with long ass quotes be like :axe:

just quote the details ffs


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

jimmydeen said:


> About Bill Gates? I'm not informed enough on this to comment mate sorry


 No worries how about you @wylde99 what you think


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Preventing asymptomatic transmission we are told is the reason for masks, lockdowns, testing, track & trace, distancing, & all the other impositions we have suffered over the last 12 months
> 
> The government & nhs repeatedly state that 1 in 3 people with covid is asymptomatic & unknowingly spreading the virus, radio & tv broadcast this "fact" repeatedly.
> 
> ...


 I'll agree with the 'kid' - the post above is waaaaaaaaay too long to be quoting.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Preventing asymptomatic transmission we are told is the reason for masks, lockdowns, testing, track & trace, distancing, & all the other impositions we have suffered over the last 12 months
> 
> The government & nhs repeatedly state that 1 in 3 people with covid is asymptomatic & unknowingly spreading the virus, radio & tv broadcast this "fact" repeatedly.
> 
> ...





hmgs said:


> I'll agree with the 'kid' - the post above is waaaaaaaaay too long to be quoting.


 I didn't think it was that long :confused1:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Bill Gates the Worlds post powerful Doctor with Zero Medical Degrees but he definitely wants you to live long and live Healthy.
> 
> View attachment 198411


 Look how many countries, governments and medical staff are in kahoots with each other bro?? Talk about working in sync!!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jomcinerney/status/1380987741001900033?s=21


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Todays official COVID figures are now out, and show a significant jump in the number of new reported cases.

A total of 3,568 confirmed infections were reported over the last 24 hours. That compares to 1,730 new cases yesterday and 2,762 last Monday.

Indeed, it is the highest number so far this month, and most on a single day since 3,743 were recorded on 31 March.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good luck to anyone who's had it, seriously be surprised if you live more then 4-5 Years but expect most of you to get very Ill In the Winter.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/coronavirus-covid-19-vaccine-adverse-reactions/coronavirus-vaccine-summary-of-yellow-card-reporting


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> Look how many countries, governments and medical staff are in kahoots with each other bro?? Talk about working in sync!!
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/jomcinerney/status/1380987741001900033?s=21


 Where do you see the Destruction that's Covid causing when you go out and about? Ambulances everywhere, Dead Bodies everywhere, I see nothing and I go from Southampton to Worthing often passing both Hospitals and they are Empty, I will even post a picture of Worthing Friday as going past.

14 Months in and people are still arguing if there's a Pandemic or not lol.

What am I seeing Physically Is the destruction of this Vaccine, I know plenty now who have had Family or know someone elderly who died shortly after taking it and so many now have Health Problems all of a sudden, Diabetes im seeing more and more after the Vaccine. My Facebook is full of Idiots who got it and complaining of never feeling so ill, some saying they are scared to get their second shot... And anyone not wanting Is the nutter?!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

OptimumPT said:


> Todays official COVID figures are now out, and show a significant jump in the number of new reported cases.
> 
> A total of 3,568 confirmed infections were reported over the last 24 hours. That compares to 1,730 new cases yesterday and 2,762 last Monday.
> 
> Indeed, it is the highest number so far this month, and most on a single day since 3,743 were recorded on 31 March.


 April 11th.

"There's a deadly disease out there, wear your mask and stay apart"

April 12th

Primark is open. Bunnnnndle!

Scared of the disease of scared of being told off?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> April 11th.
> 
> "There's a deadly disease out there, wear your mask and stay apart"
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Good luck to anyone who's had it, seriously be surprised if you live more then 4-5 Years but expect most of you to get very Ill In the Winter.


 2 months ago you said we'd all be dying after 6 months. 1 month ago you said we'd all be dying in 1 to 2 years. Now you're saying 4-5 years!

Christ! At this rate, next month you'll be telling us all we'll be setting longevity records!

In truth though, you are simply pulling these figures out of your arse and basing them on absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> 14 Months in and people are still arguing if there's a Pandemic or not lol.


 Are they really? Look at France, Poland, Germany, Brazil. Anything going on there do you think?


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Where do you see the Destruction that's Covid causing when you go out and about? Ambulances everywhere, Dead Bodies everywhere, I see nothing and I go from Southampton to Worthing often passing both Hospitals and they are Empty, I will even post a picture of Worthing Friday as going past.
> 
> 14 Months in and people are still arguing if there's a Pandemic or not lol.
> 
> What am I seeing Physically Is the destruction of this Vaccine, I know plenty now who have had Family or know someone elderly who died shortly after taking it and so many now have Health Problems all of a sudden, Diabetes im seeing more and more after the Vaccine. My Facebook is full of Idiots who got it and complaining of never feeling so ill, some saying they are scared to get their second shot... And anyone not wanting Is the nutter?!


 How are you able to see inside hospitals from the bus going past? Or are you talking out of your hole again?


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

OptimumPT said:


> Todays official COVID figures are now out, and show a significant jump in the number of new reported cases.
> 
> A total of 3,568 confirmed infections were reported over the last 24 hours. That compares to 1,730 new cases yesterday and 2,762 last Monday.
> 
> Indeed, it is the highest number so far this month, and most on a single day since 3,743 were recorded on 31 March.


 If the vast majority of people who are at risk of serious illness or death from Covid have already been vaccinated, is the infection rate really a major issue?

Assuming the vaccines are not a complete bag of s**t.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Boris Johnson has warned that the reduction in coronavirus infections, hospitalisations and deaths "has not been achieved" by the rollout of COVID vaccines.

The prime minister, speaking the day after the latest easing of lockdown restrictions, instead said it was the national shutdown that had been "overwhelmingly important" in driving down COVID rates.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Brazil is becoming increasingly worrying. New research is showing around half of those ending up in Intensive Care there are under 40. Mutation was always going to be the big issue.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Have to be careful how this is worded......However this is from the government website itself. And shows a 3rd wave from the maxine. A REAL wave! It shows the data from the FUTURE. How is that possible?

Here is the government link published on 31st March 2021, read page 10 section 32 and page 18 sections 55, 56... the second link on this text is the pdf document link.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/spi-m-o-summary-of-further-modelling-of-easing-restrictions-roadmap-step-2-31-march-2021?fbclid=IwAR1JoyGgsOXOR5rmE1nkxoXwsVqhFqjDGkml_5bhrHuPJuT9EeJsVEKdgrs

https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/975909/S1182_SPI-M-O_Summary_of_modelling_of_easing_roadmap_step_2_restrictions.pdf

There was always going to be a 3rd REAL wave. And they are just showing us for all to see. This is direct from government website.

Dont think for a second this is an accident. They are telling us our fate.

Start paying attention.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/spi-m-o-summary-of-further-modelling-of-easing-restrictions-roadmap-step-2-31-march-2021


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Have to be careful how this is worded......However this is from the government website itself. And shows a 3rd wave from the maxine. A REAL wave! It shows the data from the FUTURE. How is that possible?
> 
> Here is the government link published on 31st March 2021, read page 10 section 32 and page 18 sections 55, 56... the second link on this text is the pdf document link.
> 
> ...


 f**k me hasn't 5G killed this c**t off yet


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Brazil is becoming increasingly worrying. New research is showing around half of those ending up in Intensive Care there are under 40. Mutation was always going to be the big issue.


 i've seen this . arnt mutations ment to make viruses weaker in most cases so it can infect more hosts ? not by the sound of it stronger ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lawrence 82 said:


> i've seen this . arnt mutations ment to make viruses weaker in most cases so it can infect more hosts ? not by the sound of it stronger ?


 They mutate in order to flourish. That can sometimes make them less harmful but not always.


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> They mutate in order to flourish. That can sometimes make them less harmful but not always.


 So in this instance is sounds like the mutation has made it more harmful! if it's having a big impact on the younger ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lawrence 82 said:


> So in this instance is sounds like the mutation has made it more harmful! if it's having a big impact on the younger ?


 Depends on your point of view. If you're over 75 you might be inclined to see it as sharing the load.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Have to be careful how this is worded......However this is from the government website itself. And shows a 3rd wave from the maxine. A REAL wave! It shows the data from the FUTURE. How is that possible?
> 
> Here is the government link published on 31st March 2021, read page 10 section 32 and page 18 sections 55, 56... the second link on this text is the pdf document link.
> 
> ...


 You don't understand what "modelling" means? (It's not just young boys taking their clothes off my peadophile-phile friend).

PS. I see you added a laughing emoji to my Brazil ICU post. Care to explain?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Bill Gates the Worlds post powerful Doctor with Zero Medical Degrees but he definitely wants you to live long and live Healthy.
> 
> View attachment 198411


 Don't worry. Once this Covid nonsense is out the way. Bill will tackle the other great global threat - "climate change".

He's decided to just turn down the brightness of the sun. Piece of p1ss.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> The cost of testing perfectly healthy people twice a week will soon run into many billions, & will have to be met by the taxpayer, at least until the economy finally collapses.


 Why? Who wants to collapse the economy and why?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Why? Who wants to collapse the economy and why?


 These guys.

Klaus Schwab and co.

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/06/now-is-the-time-for-a-great-reset/

"To achieve a better outcome, the world must act jointly and swiftly to revamp all aspects of our societies and economies, from education to social contracts and working conditions. Every country, from the United States to China, must participate, and every industry, from oil and gas to tech, must be transformed. In short, *we need a "Great Reset" of capitalism."*

It's all about pulling everything down and then "building it back better than before" , in reality it's about making us all more dependent on the state/establishment.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Then Climate change Lockdowns win be the next thing, if there's a functioning Society if most get sick and die from this Vax like people are.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Then Climate change Lockdowns win be the next thing, if there's a functioning Society if most get sick and die from this Vax like people are.
> 
> View attachment 198743


 Is your GP a pedo? Technically he works for the NHS so..


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Is your GP a pedo? Technically he works for the NHS so..


 Think you've got me confused with somebody else Pal.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Think you've got me confused with somebody else Pal.


 OK so you trust doctors then?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Then Climate change Lockdowns win be the next thing, if there's a functioning Society if most get sick and die from this Vax like people are.
> 
> View attachment 198743


 The naivety of the stuff you post is staggering. That organisations have plans to deal with the pandemic for up to 5 years is just foresight and good risk management. If the NHS said - "tell you what, we'll only bother making plans to deal with this pandemic thing for the next 6 months" most people would say they were negligent and reckless. Same with the banks. Because banks have a plan to deal with it for up to 5 years doesn't mean they invented it!


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I see the cnut still hasn't got a proper job yet


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> These guys.
> 
> Klaus Schwab and co.
> 
> ...


 Arnt we dependant on it already??

Surely destroying it all would have the opposite effect? All money and credit etc would. Become useless and we'd go back to an ye olde trade system and suddenly farmers and trades men would become Kings


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

"I tried telling myself,
"It's ok, respect people's choice to wear a Mask .... their body their choice right?"

No, I can't do that.
I refuse to respect this insanity

It may seem like a fairly innocuous little piece of two ply dunny wrap with some strings attached,
But people literally have NO idea of just how deep the psychology of the facial covering goes.

This mindless terror and fear on display is destroying families, communities, workplaces, churches and the intrinsic bonds we share as humans.

And humans now live in as much terror of something they have never, seen, tasted or touched,
As they do of each other.

The human face is the endless canvas of expression, idiosyncrasy and mood...
And to cover it needlessly is to shroud the soul's light in darkness.

The Mask is the symbol of the deceived, the obedient, the controlled and the owned... 
it is the flown flag of the coward, the timid, the subservient and fools who cheer on those who are stealing everything from them and the future generations.

Their children are being scarred for ever,
As feeble parents don the cloth,
And teach their children that fear is a virtue,
That cowardice is bravery,
And that they too must obey powers and principalities of evil and malice.

You idiotic fools...
You have no idea what you have done to the kids.
#anotherstolengeneration"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> "I tried telling myself,
> "It's ok, respect people's choice to wear a Mask .... their body their choice right?"
> 
> No, I can't do that.
> ...


 ha ha ha, your funny.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> "I tried telling myself,
> "It's ok, respect people's choice to wear a Mask .... their body their choice right?"
> 
> No, I can't do that.
> ...


 I agree on that masks are going to impact kids a lot. I don't know if they I have to have them on in school but if they do then even more so. The annoying thing Iv found now is Iv not seen an hot women in ages because how would I know with half her face covered


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

It's nice to see the country coming full circle with this covid nonsense.

I remember back at the start, just over a year ago, suggesting to people that it wasn't going to go away and we'll be dealing with it for years to come, so why bother hiding away?

The abuse you seen on social media with the above view was staggering, people turning their neighbours into the police for seeing family, people afraid to leave the house in case they drop dead, people standing in nice orderly ques outside the supermarket only to them go in and brush shoulders with everyone. Media panic everywhere.

People practically begging for the army on the streets, adamant that if we just all stay in the house for 2 weeks it'll fix itself.

And now those same people i see on facebook are demanding that places open up, that its gone on too long, that the government are a bunch of Nazis etc.. poetic really.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Isn't it nice to be back to normal?"

"You call this normal?"

"Well you know what I mean, we're on the roadmap back to normality."

"But all governments in lockstep announced that this must lead to a new normal. Don't you remember?"

"Well it can't stay like this forever. People have done their bit and taken the [email protected]((1n€."

"You mean the emergency approved, experimental gene therapy shots? By the way, you do realise the C0N\/1D project isn't planned to end until 31st March 2025 as per the World Bank? Not only that but the UK GOVERNMENT has agreed a contract of upto £2,000,000 for the supply of C0N\/1D advertising/propaganda up until at least 1st April 2023?"

"... nah not havin' it."

"Look, I'll even show ya..."

"Nah, you're alright.. conspiracy nonsense that!"

Ignorance is bliss.. until it isn't.

*links to source in image description for those who have it in them to not bury the head.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WG9qwnHmPM2nF7WjxflNkpiP3U-mTdKN/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

the African Varriant will be the one to start the third wave... It's already been hyped in the media and TV now.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lowkii said:


> the African Varriant will be the one to start the third wave... It's already been hyped in the media and TV now.


 The Vaccinated will be/are responsible for coming 3rd Wave.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> The Vaccinated will be/are responsible for coming 3rd Wave.


 interesting. please elaborate


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I tried *killing* myself


 ...if only.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> The Vaccinated will be/are responsible for coming 3rd Wave.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


>


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

I really don't know about this s**t, people call people like wyld99 crazy then you see the world economic forum talking about the great reset and how people will own nothing and be happy. You exaggerate wyld99 but something sinister is going on to destabilise the west and China is probably behind it all imo


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, the irony...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Oh, the irony...
> View attachment 198793


 Priceless.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

GMDJ said:


> I really don't know about this s**t, people call people like wyld99 crazy then you see the world economic forum talking about the great reset and how people will own nothing and be happy. You exaggerate wyld99 but something sinister is going on to destabilise the west and China is probably behind it all imo


 he is 1000% crazy


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

GMDJ said:


> I really don't know about this s**t, people call people like wyld99 crazy then you see the world economic forum talking about the great reset and how people will own nothing and be happy. You exaggerate wyld99 but something sinister is going on to destabilise the west and China is probably behind it all imo


 China is not "behind it". But it's pretty clear when you read statements from WEF calling for "social contracts".

Regardless of what they say publicly, the powers that be definitely admire the Chinese model and the control exerted over the population there.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

It would be interesting to see the reaction of the public if another lockdown does happen. I don't think I could handle it myself. Not even been back to the gym yet, too concerned it will all close again. I know that's a bit of a defeatist attitude to have, but you just never know.

Probably go Saturday after my haircut, feel like a tramp at the moment. We'll see.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice to see even Mick Jagger taking the piss out of Wylde and his cronies in his latest song (which is pretty good by the way I reckon).


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BUFFMAN said:


> It would be interesting to see the reaction of the public if another lockdown does happen. I don't think I could handle it myself. Not even been back to the gym yet, too concerned it will all close again. I know that's a bit of a defeatist attitude to have, but you just never know.
> 
> Probably go Saturday after my haircut, feel like a tramp at the moment. We'll see.


 Well I said the same last time but really can't see another lockdown happening. England does seem to be doing really well at the moment.

I need a hair cut too but if there are massive queues I'm not bothering.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Telegraph frontpage is leading with the news 25% of 'Covid' deaths have been wrongly attributed, when the media start to report a small ounce of the truth we know it's because they are usually preparing themselves for part somewhat of the truth however it is more than likely a higher figure than reported 25% 
We and others have been saying this from the very start and anyone who dared to was deplatformed censored and attacked. We have also said from the outset that these PCR & Later Flow tests are highly inaccurate and that so many false postives have been given. This is absolutely EXPLOSIVE news and outs Chris Whitty who said 150,000 Covid related deaths as a complete LIAR!

With Johnson doubling down now everyone with half a brain can see that this is not about 'a virus' anymore but something much more sinister.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Telegraph frontpage is leading with the news 25% of 'Covid' deaths have been wrongly attributed, when the media start to report a small ounce of the truth we know it's because they are usually preparing themselves for part somewhat of the truth however it is more than likely a higher figure than reported 25%
> We and others have been saying this from the very start and anyone who dared to was deplatformed censored and attacked. We have also said from the outset that these PCR & Later Flow tests are highly inaccurate and that so many false postives have been given. This is absolutely EXPLOSIVE news and outs Chris Whitty who said 150,000 Covid related deaths as a complete LIAR!
> 
> With Johnson doubling down now everyone with half a brain can see that this is not about 'a virus' anymore but something much more sinister.
> ...


 That's still 100,000 deaths from something you don't think exists.


----------



## MaccaMacMan (Dec 31, 2020)

That was for the week ending the 23rd April only (and it was 23%)

For pretty much all previous week's, the figure has been just under 10%.

It's always worth actually reading the article as opposed to just the headline...


----------



## MaccaMacMan (Dec 31, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Telegraph frontpage is leading with the news 25% of 'Covid' deaths have been wrongly attributed, when the media start to report a small ounce of the truth we know it's because they are usually preparing themselves for part somewhat of the truth however it is more than likely a higher figure than reported 25%
> We and others have been saying this from the very start and anyone who dared to was deplatformed censored and attacked. We have also said from the outset that these PCR & Later Flow tests are highly inaccurate and that so many false postives have been given. This is absolutely EXPLOSIVE news and outs Chris Whitty who said 150,000 Covid related deaths as a complete LIAR!
> 
> With Johnson doubling down now everyone with half a brain can see that this is not about 'a virus' anymore but something much more sinister.
> ...


 That was for the week ending the 23rd April only (and it was 23%)

For pretty much all previous week's, the figure has been just under 10%.

This isn't new data either, the office for national statistics has always differentiated between 'died with COVID' from 'died from COVID'.

The difference is that for the last reporting week, the percentage of people who 'died with COVID' has gone up and the percentage of people who 'died from COVID' has gone down.

It's always worth actually reading the article as opposed to just the headline...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MaccaMacMan said:


> That was for the week ending the 23rd April only (and it was 23%)
> 
> For pretty much all previous week's, the figure has been just under 10%.
> 
> ...


 Hi Mate,

Sorry you're new so you probably don't know, but we have a 'forum mong' he's called ' Wylde99'. you'll regularly get nonsense posts like the above from this guy. occasionally he disappears for therapy then comes back with more outlandish claims. 
His handler will also be along shortly he's easy to make out.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> said from the outset that these PCR & Later Flow tests are highly inaccurate and that so many false postives


 I've had dozens of both of these... not one of them _postive_, nor indeed positive. 
Which is good - cause I've known a fair few people who died from Covid.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

todai said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Sorry you're new so you probably don't know, but we have a 'forum mong' he's called ' Wylde99'. you'll regularly get nonsense posts like the above from this guy. occasionally he disappears for therapy then comes back with more outlandish claims.
> His handler will also be along shortly he's easy to make out.


 How would he feel if we said Mental Illness is all a lie


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> That's still 100,000 deaths from something you don't think exists.


 Erm 100,000 alleged Deaths and as well as too many to mention corrupt figures like Death after 60 days of a Positive Test, cases being double counted, a faulty PCR Test which anything and everything can get a positive from, how many of those who died "with" Covid where under 65 without Health problems? ... I could go on.

If people knew the true facts they wouldn't believe a word the corrupt government said, they are liars. 
They manipulate data and the media to manipulate YOU !!

What's sad is actually we do have a common enemy and have all fallen to the biggest Divide and Conquer attacks on the Human consciousness In History, even I'm guilty of that.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Albeit very small %'s again but worrying that it is still possible to die from Covid after full vaccination

Just 5,800 cases of COVID-19 infection have been reported among the 66 million people who have been fully vaccinated in the US, officials have revealed.

The Center for Disease Control and Infection say the number of cases - which equates to a rate of 0.008% of those who have completed a full course of jabs - is in line with expectations.

Of the 5,800 cases, 396 (7%) required hospital treatment and 74 people died.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Erm 100,000 alleged Deaths and as well as too many to mention corrupt figures like Death after 60 days of a Positive Test, cases being double counted, a faulty PCR Test which anything and everything can get a positive from, how many of those who died "with" Covid where under 65 without Health problems? ... I could go on.
> 
> If people knew the true facts they wouldn't believe a word the corrupt government said, they are liars.
> They manipulate data and the media to manipulate YOU !!
> ...


 Any idea why the Brazilian ICUs are currently packed to the rafters Wylde? Or why France, Poland and Germany are locking down?

Would you have said the same if it were SARS or Ebola that had become pandemics? Why is the notion of a virus turning into a pandemic so difficult for you to accept or understand?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Any idea why the Brazilian ICUs are currently packed to the rafters Wylde? Or why France, Poland and Germany are locking down?
> 
> Would you have said the same if it were SARS or Ebola that had become pandemics? Why is the notion of a virus turning into a pandemic so difficult for you to accept or understand?


 Injuries and Death from Vaccine? How many are young with no Health problems? Genuine question I haven't looked at the Figures.

Also Lockdowns kill more then any Virus will, but id say they are going into Lockdown same reason we have 3 times, Tyranny.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Injuries and Death from Vaccine? How many are young with no Health problems? Genuine question I haven't looked at the Figures.
> 
> Also Lockdowns kill more then any Virus will, but id say they are going into Lockdown same reason we have 3 times, Tyranny.


 They have all vaccinated far less than us. Brazil didn't lockdown. In Brazil the Covid mutation is now affecting younger people and 50% of ICU occupancy are now under 40. That really is something to be concerned about.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Injuries and Death from Vaccine? How many are young with no Health problems? Genuine question I haven't looked at the Figures.
> 
> Also Lockdowns kill more then any Virus will, but id say they are going into Lockdown same reason we have 3 times, Tyranny.


 And interestingly, the Brazilian prime minister was pretty much one of your lot - not working out too well for him.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> They have all vaccinated far less than us. Brazil didn't lockdown. In Brazil the Covid mutation is now affecting younger people and 50% of ICU occupancy are now under 40. That really is something to be concerned about.


 Strange as I've spoken to people from Brazil, they hadn't even heard of their own variant lol.

This Virus Is so bad the Worlds Population has gone up over the last Year lol.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Injuries and Death from Vaccine? How many are young with no Health problems? Genuine question I haven't looked at the Figures.
> 
> Also Lockdowns kill more then any Virus will, but id say they are going into Lockdown same reason we have 3 times, Tyranny.


 *As of 4 April 2021, a total of 169 cases of CVST and 53 cases of splanchnic vein thrombosis were reported to EudraVigilance. Around 34 million people had been vaccinated in the EEA and UK by this date. The more recent data do not change the PRAC's recommendations.*

So less than 100 deaths from enough shots to vaccinate half the population. So at a guess less than 200 deaths for the whole population but not all of these will be perfectly healthy people. Compare that to over 1000 healthy adults and 100,000 not so health adults.

So 200 deaths or 100,000 deaths, I've asked you many times and you've still not answered why are you hell bent on letting 100,000 people die rather than 200?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> They have all vaccinated far less than us. Brazil didn't lockdown. In Brazil the Covid mutation is now affecting younger people and 50% of ICU occupancy are now under 40. That really is something to be concerned about.


 And yet with no lockdowns and low vaccine numbers, Brazil still has around 200 less Covid deaths per million than the UK.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> And yet with no lockdowns and low vaccine numbers, Brazil still has around 200 less Covid deaths per million than the UK.


 Give it time....

https://www.bmj.com/content/373/bmj.n879

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-56663217

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-56657818.amp


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> And yet with no lockdowns and low vaccine numbers, Brazil still has around 200 less Covid deaths per million than the UK.


 With the lifestyle of Brazil, were some of the country is modern and probably monitored the same as here, but also with " geto" areas and " jungle " / wild rural area's , would you expect the figures of sickness and deaths to be as accurately counted as the uk , other Western countries?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just seen this

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2021/apr/15/brazil-coronavirus-medecins-sans-frontieres-bolsonaro


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Erm 100,000 alleged Deaths and as well as too many to mention corrupt figures like Death after 60 days of a Positive Test, cases being double counted, a faulty PCR Test which anything and everything can get a positive from, how many of those who died "with" Covid where under 65 without Health problems? ... I could go on.
> 
> If people knew the true facts they wouldn't believe a word the corrupt government said, they are liars.
> They manipulate data and the media to manipulate YOU !!
> ...


 Alleged deaths? Have they got 100,000 in a warehouse somewhere playing minesweeper?

the sooner you're sectioned/medicated, the better. You're in a bad place.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> Alleged deaths? Have they got 100,000 in a warehouse somewhere playing minesweeper?
> 
> the sooner you're sectioned/medicated, the better. You're in a bad place.


 I don't think anyone is doubting those people died. But when you hugely restrict access to healthcare, (as we've seen since the beginning of the "pandemic"). people presenting with heart disease and strokes at hospitals falls by more than half and you drastically reduce cancer diagnosis and treatments.

It's pretty obvious the knock on effect will be more people dying.

100k extra deaths spread other 2 winters is roughly around 7% more than the recent average.

All the while the NHS has treated far fewer patients in total (including Covid patients) than usual.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Just seen this
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2021/apr/15/brazil-coronavirus-medecins-sans-frontieres-bolsonaro
> 
> View attachment 198823


 It's funny how the MSM go after any country that refuses to employ draconian lockdowns. Not long ago it was Sweden who apparently had done it all wrong.

Meanwhile neither country in terms of deaths is really doing any worse than the average country that has had very long and stringent lockdowns.

Something else that's weird, I've literally not seen a single headline about Czechia or Gibraltar, With more than 2600 and 2700 respectively), dead per million of population , these are the 2 worst affected countries in the entire world.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

faipdeooiad said:


> Alleged deaths? Have they got 100,000 in a warehouse somewhere playing minesweeper?
> 
> the sooner you're sectioned/medicated, the better. You're in a bad place.


 they have already admitted that 23% of the 126k didn't die because of covid.

I would wager the true deaths FROM Covid to be around 35/40k


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Substandard said:


> they have already admitted that 23% of the 126k didn't die because of covid.
> 
> I would wager the true deaths FROM Covid to be around 35/40k


 Who admitted it and where did they admit it? In your head?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

faipdeooiad said:


> Who admitted it and where did they admit it? In your head?


 https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9467793/Covid-lockdown-UK-Nearly-quarter-people-dying-Covid-NOT-killed-virus.html

The latest data from the Office for National Statistics (ONS) reveals that 23 per cent of coronavirus deaths which are registered are now people who have died 'with' the disease rather than 'from' an infection.

This means that the person who has died will have tested positive for Covid-19 at some point, but that the disease was not recorded as the victim's primary cause of death on their death certificate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Its a good job people on here dont mind having a little pr**k, apparently it is going to be every year from now on.

*
Pfizer CEO says a THIRD Covid vaccine dose will be needed as soon as six months after someone receives two shots - and then people will be vaccinated annually
*



*Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said during a panel discussion that aired on Thursday that it is 'likely' people will need a third dose of the COVID-19 vaccine*


*The potential booster shot would be given six to 12 months of someone being fully vaccinated*


*Bourla said it is possible that people will need to be immunized against the novel coronavirus annually*


*Pfizer and its German partner BioNTech began studying a third dose of their vaccine in late February*


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Substandard said:


> they have already admitted that 23% of the 126k didn't die because of covid.
> 
> I would wager the true deaths FROM Covid to be around 35/40k


 If you read the article it says you get the 150k deaths if you count all the deaths that mention covid but the numbers used is normally the one that's about 127k deaths. So this has already been taken into account when the deaths are reported.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> If you read the article it says you get the 150k deaths if you count all the deaths that mention covid but the numbers used is normally the one that's about 127k deaths. So this has already been taken into account when the deaths are reported.


 so covid hasnt killied 127k people like everyone has been led to relive...


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Substandard said:


> so covid hasnt killied 127k people like everyone has been led to relive...


 No read the article. The 127k is the correct figure. 150k is the inflated one.

Edit - Do you not get bored of creating new accounts?


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Denied said:


> No read the article. The 127k is the correct figure. 150k is the inflated one.


 Could probably take 30k off of that for flu deaths which would have usually been recorded in a normal year. 100k is still high don't get me wrong, just don't think this has been taken into account.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Strange as I've spoken to people from Brazil, they hadn't even heard of their own variant lol.
> 
> This Virus Is so bad the Worlds Population has gone up over the last Year lol.


 :lol: of course you have... you always 'personally know' someone to prove your point.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> No read the article. The 127k is the correct figure. 150k is the inflated one.
> 
> Edit - Do you not get bored of creating new accounts?


 127k isn't the correct figure, anyone with a mind of their own can come to that conclusion

That's a new article, it has already been established months ago that the figures were grossly inflated, its when they switched "deaths from covid" to "deaths with covid"

The have also attributed deaths as covid deaths when there hasn't been a test taken on the individual, they were allowed to class it as a covid death simply because the patient showed symptoms of covid prior to death

And as you must also be aware its impossible to ever recover from covid in England due to the way the figures are recorded.

If you have ever tested positive for covid it doesn't matter when you die you will be declared a covid death.

And its a new account although I was on here about 5 years ago, so no, I'm not that easily bored.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> No read the article. The 127k is the correct figure. 150k is the inflated one.
> 
> Edit - Do you not get bored of creating new accounts?


 Are you saying that's me making new accounts? I promise you on my Mothers grave I only have and have only ever had 1 Account on this Forum.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Are you saying that's me making new accounts? I promise you on my Mothers grave I only have and have only ever had 1 Account on this Forum.


 No, it's another ketos account or whatever he's going by this week.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

What's people's view on mask wearing? I think it's a load of bollox. When are we gonna be able to get on a train without this piece of cloth?

They say people exempt don't have to wear a mask right. So does that mean they're immune from the virus just because the government say they're exempt?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> No, it's another ketos account or whatever he's going by this week.


 No it isnt.

As I said, I am an old member who has just signed up again..


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> What's people's view on mask wearing? I think it's a load of bollox. When are we gonna be able to get on a train without this piece of cloth?
> 
> They say people exempt don't have to wear a mask right. So does that mean they're immune from the virus just because the government say they're exempt?


 Masks dont stop the transmission of infection, masks are enforced so the public is aware that there is a pandemic, its a mental reminder.

Its just social conditioning

If you can still breath then a mask isnt working.

People who have medical exemtions from masks are generally people who will have problems if they catch Covid (COPD, Asthma)

I havent worn a mask since it started, I also never use hand gel and I dont wash my hands any more than I did before.

Amazingly Im still alive.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> Masks dont stop the transmission of infection, masks are enforced so the public is aware that there is a pandemic, its a mental reminder.
> 
> Its just social conditioning
> 
> ...


 If you are a young healthy person you are not wearing a mask and washing your hands to protect yourself, you're doing it to protect vulnerable people you might inadvertently come into contact with.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> If you are a young healthy person you are not wearing a mask and washing your hands to protect yourself, you're doing it to protect vulnerable people you might inadvertently come into contact with.


 Im not a young person and I dont come into contact with vulnerable people.

Its up to vulnerable people to look after them selves.

That should have been the government plan from day one, protect the vulnerable and allow everyone else to please themselves and make informed decisions


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> Im not a young person and I dont come into contact with vulnerable people.
> 
> Its up to vulnerable people to look after them selves.
> 
> That should have been the government plan from day one, protect the vulnerable and allow everyone else to please themselves and make informed decisions


 There's no practical way that could ever work. Naive as fvck.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> There's no practical way that could ever work. Naive as fvck.


 ring around care homes, staff in hotels to avoid bringing transmission back to the home, staff paid top salary to make up for the inconvienence.

Vulnerable people allowed to stay at home and shild and paid furlough

Food deliveries to all vulnerable people

Elderly people informed of risk and then let them make an informed decision as to how they live their lives.

Next,


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

There are no peer reviewed studies showing any benefit of wearing masks to reduce the spread of Covid or any other respiratory viral disease. AFAIA.

There are several that show no/negligible benefit and one I believe from Vietnam that showed the wearing of cotton masks increased the risk of catching viruses.

As substandard says. Its more to with symbolism and keeping people fearful seeing everyone aroumd them walking around in face nappies.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> There are no peer reviewed studies showing any benefit of wearing masks to reduce the spread of Covid or any other respiratory viral disease. AFAIA.
> 
> There are several that show no/negligible benefit and one I believe from Vietnam that showed the wearing of cotton masks increased the risk of catching viruses.
> 
> As substandard says. Its more to with symbolism and keeping people fearful seeing everyone aroumd them walking around in face nappies.


 Government said masks were useless when they had none

Now they have billions to sell they are compulsory.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Substandard said:


> Masks dont stop the transmission of infection, masks are enforced so the public is aware that there is a pandemic, its a mental reminder.
> 
> Its just social conditioning
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't wear it but unfortunately i'd be fined a hefty amount if i didn't conform


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> I wouldn't wear it but unfortunately i'd be fined a hefty amount if i didn't conform


 where do you live?


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Substandard said:


> where do you live?


 London. Public transport etc is mask only, other wise £6000 fine


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> London. Public transport etc is mask only, other wise £6000 fine


 tell them you have an exemption, they cant do anything about it

You dont have to provide them with evidence.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Work related today I spoke with a guy who works in a Covid Test Centre, he said not to be fooled by the number of positive tests appearing to reduce as in his professional opinion people can't be arsed to get tested at centres anymore.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

OptimumPT said:


> Work related today I spoke with a guy who works in a Covid Test Centre, he said not to be fooled by the number of positive tests appearing to reduce as in his professional opinion *people can't be arsed to get tested at centres anymore.*


 Considering the tests were not designed for use on people without symptoms the bolded is a good thing.

Enough public resources have already been wasted paying for neurotic morons up and down to test centres repeatedly getting tested when there's nothing wrong with them and they have no symptoms.

The tests do not determine infection or infectiousness.

So long may that trend continue. The money saved could be put towards something worthwhile, like catching up on the huge backlog of cancer screenings etc etc.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Wonder what % are now using the Lateral Flow Tests at home but not reporting positive tests for convenience


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> There are no peer reviewed studies showing any benefit of wearing masks to reduce the spread of Covid or any other respiratory viral disease. AFAIA.
> 
> There are several that show no/negligible benefit and one I believe from Vietnam that showed the wearing of cotton masks increased the risk of catching viruses.
> 
> As substandard says. Its more to with symbolism and keeping people fearful seeing everyone aroumd them walking around in face nappies.


 Fair. 99% of countries around the world got it wrong.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

OptimumPT said:


> Work related today I spoke with a guy who works in a Covid Test Centre, he said not to be fooled by the number of positive tests appearing to reduce as in his professional opinion people can't be arsed to get tested at centres anymore.


 Quite probably but then deaths are still dropping and lots of the statistics that come out are not based on the number of people who test positive after going to the drive in centers. They monitor the % of those people who test positive which is also dropping, plus large random samples of the population to work out if the overall rate is going down.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Substandard said:


> Im not a young person and I dont come into contact with vulnerable people.
> 
> Its up to vulnerable people to look after them selves.
> 
> That should have been the government plan from day one, protect the vulnerable and allow everyone else to please themselves and make informed decisions


 That is called personal responsibility but most people need the government to wipe their arse and then blame them if it becomes itchy.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Substandard said:


> tell them you have an exemption, they cant do anything about it
> 
> You dont have to provide them with evidence.


 You need an exemption form on your person mate. I hate the mask but i'm not risking getting a fine


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

jimmydeen said:


> *You need an exemption form *on your person mate. I hate the mask but i'm not risking getting a fine


*
Doesn't exist
*

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/face-coverings-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own/face-coverings-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own

*
Exemption cards
*

If you have an age, health or disability reason for not wearing a face covering:



you do not routinely need to show any written evidence of this


you do not need show an exemption card


This means that you do not need to seek advice or request a letter from a medical professional about your reason for not wearing a face covering.

However, some people may feel more comfortable showing something that says they do not have to wear a face covering. This could be in the form of an exemption card, badge or even a home-made sign.

*Carrying an exemption card or badge is a personal choice and is not required by law.*


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I wonder how many don't wear a mask through principle and think they are kicking the system then meekly buckle the minute they are challenged and utter the lie............. "exempt"?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

jimmydeen said:


> What's people's view on mask wearing? I think it's a load of bollox. When are we gonna be able to get on a train without this piece of cloth?
> 
> They say people exempt don't have to wear a mask right. So does that mean they're immune from the virus just because the government say they're exempt?


 I know the Politions don't follow the "Rules"

https://www.facebook.com/672832846/posts/10159554211097847/


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I know the Politions don't follow the "Rules"
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/672832846/posts/10159554211097847/


 Clearly just scratching his ear....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hahaha what!?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> You need an exemption form on your person mate. I hate the mask but i'm not risking getting a fine


 download the pass from the government website, you dont need anytrhinbg from your doctor, there is no such thing as an exemption certificate,

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/face-coverings-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/face-coverings-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own/face-coverings-when-to-wear-one-and-how-to-make-your-own#exemptions

*
Exemption cards
*

If you have an age, health or disability reason for not wearing a face covering:



you do not routinely need to show any written evidence of this


you do not need show an exemption card


This means that you do not need to seek advice or request a letter from a medical professional about your reason for not wearing a face covering.

However, some people may feel more comfortable showing something that says they do not have to wear a face covering. This could be in the form of an exemption card, badge or even a home-made sign.

Carrying an exemption card or badge is a personal choice and is not required by law.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Hahaha what!?


 Have a watch of this Wylde. Would be nice to think you could find your way out too....

Escaping the anti-vax conspiracy rabbit hole https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56762061


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> There are no peer reviewed studies showing any benefit of wearing masks to reduce the spread of Covid or any other respiratory viral disease. AFAIA.
> 
> There are several that show no/negligible benefit and one I believe from Vietnam that showed the wearing of cotton masks increased the risk of catching viruses.
> 
> As substandard says. Its more to with symbolism and keeping people fearful seeing everyone aroumd them walking around in face nappies.


 Same with hand sanitizer, Rogan had a expert on at the start of this and he was saying there are no studies that show washing your hands helps with reducing the spread of respiratory viruses, this was not some random doctor either (Michael Osterholm), it makes people feel like they are helping and it is beneficial in stopping other viruses and bacteria. Staying fit and healthy is the best we can do to protect ourselves but they don't want to talk about that for some reason.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Have a watch of this Wylde. Would be nice to think you could find your way out too....
> 
> Escaping the anti-vax conspiracy rabbit hole https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-56762061


 Not only distracting from the point but linking me BBC articles, this whole Pantomime Is collapsing into the Lies it was always going too.

The Video I posted Is clear, these people are lying Psychopaths who have been caught breaking their own "Rules" time and time again yet apprantley they know we're in a real Pandemic?! WHAT?!

Matt Hancock wearing a face mask for the cameras, clearly pulls it off whilst inside, they're playing everyone for fools! 
Surely if they are actually necessary due to a "World wide Pandemic" and everyone is in fear for their lives then they wouldnt be so daft as to remove it when in an enclosed space!! 
Can you smell the BS now?


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Not only distracting from the point but linking me BBC articles, this whole Pantomime Is collapsing into the Lies it was always going too.
> 
> The Video I posted Is clear, these people are lying Psychopaths who have been caught breaking their own "Rules" time and time again yet apprantley they know we're in a real Pandemic?! WHAT?!
> 
> ...


 If you actually believe the posts you paste.

What are you actively doing to disregard their apparent bullshit?

Genuine question.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kill Kcal said:


> If you actually believe the posts you paste.
> 
> What are you actively doing to disregard their apparent bullshit?
> 
> Genuine question.


 Anyone who still believes this whole facade is about a virus really hasnt been paying attention..

Its all about the route to net zero carbon emmissions.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

"I've put a 'leaked source' of a possible roadmap of the next 7 months on here. I'm not sure how accurate it is and I'm praying it's not true but for all this people on my friends list who think all of this is real and from a bat in China maybe you should save this post. If any of what is on here comes to fruition then it's pretty obvious this is all planned out and that it is now time to wake up and come out of that little ignorance bubble you've spent the last 12 months in.

_________________________________________________

A Whitehall source directly linked to the Covid Response has said that the UK Government have already structured a detailed plan designed to neutralise each stage of Lockdown easing, including the compliance of media outlets to help with spreading the fear message.

The Whitehall source has said that he has been "increasingly concerned" with how the Government are behaving, and that their "relationship with the truth" is now not even on nodding terms. The latest plan will involve a series of 'crisis' around drug supply; mutant strains; and third waves, specifically choreographed to condition the public for further lockdowns and vaccine passports. The plan, that is designed to take us to September 27th 2020 is to be released in stages over the summer months and, according to the Whitehall source, is already 'well underway'.

On March the 8th, the first milestone of the roadmap was implemented, with school children finally returning to class. The following day Chris Whitty gave a pre-written speech to the Commons that said schools reopening would cause another surge in the virus and ended it with "Let me be clear, many, many more people will die before this is over" the soundbite obligingly repeated on every news outlet, with BBC news having it on-loop all day.

On March the 29th, the second milestone of the roadmap was implemented. The Government said: The evidence shows that it is safer for people to meet outdoors rather than indoors. And this is why from 29 March, when most schools start to break up for the Easter holidays, outdoor gatherings (including in private gardens) of either 6 people (the Rule of 6) or 2 households will also be allowed, making it easier for friends and families to meet outside. The next day (March 30th) the AstraZeneca Vaccine was again stopped due to blood clots fears, despite the medicine's regulator clearing it only the previous week. Whilst Boris Johnson repeated what he'd said the previous week that the mutated virus on the continent would inevitably "wash up on our shores"

On April 19th, the third milestone saw pub gardens, and non-essential shops reopen. Followed immediately by news of a second vaccine being halted for fear it was causing blood clots and the discovery of the South African mutation said to be able to avoid them anyway.

The next milestone is due on May 17th with the Government relaxing social contact rules further and the opening of indoor venues. This will be followed by a story that the mutation is 'more deadly than first thought' and that young people are now also vulnerable to it, accompanied by the result of the vaccine passport trials have shown that they have a 'positive effect on virus reduction'.

The final milestone is due on June 21st where ALL restrictions were promised to be lifted. This will not be allowed to happen. Vaccine passports / Track and Trace will be mandatory, as will masks and social distancing. The entire week of the 21st will be taken up by a third wave, which will suddenly be 'rampant', and this will be attributed to the South African variant which was now officially more deadly than what we have had previously. This will be accompanied with yet more issues with vaccine supplies. One of the vaccines will be said to be effective against the SA strain, but a 'problem' with its manufacture will emerge.

The Whitehall source went on to say: "All the measures are aimed at two things, vaccine passports and lockdowns starting next winter" adding "The ultimate goal is to have the public, back in their box." He went on to say: "note that Boris is now talking down vaccine's and bigging-up lockdowns, that wasn't a mistake by the way, that was all part of the plan".

The plan will also include an add campaign like the one we saw at Christmas, the message this time being that the pandemic isn't over and that vaccine passports are the new 'solution'."


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> "I've put a 'leaked source' of a possible roadmap of the next 7 months on here. I'm not sure how accurate it is and I'm praying it's not true but for all this people on my friends list who think all of this is real and from a bat in China maybe you should save this post. If any of what is on here comes to fruition then it's pretty obvious this is all planned out and that it is now time to wake up and come out of that little ignorance bubble you've spent the last 12 months in.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> ...


 Question:

With one aim being that of a vaccine passport ( we already have this btw) what's the problem?

second lockdown in winter? When most of us if not all will be vaccinated. Doubt it personally but maybe. But again... what's the point? They're also locked down ?? s**t plan that.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Finally some sense from Germany, when are the rest going to cop on? The court rules considerable amount of damage and no benefits with children wearing masks, distancing and mass testing‼

Great article showing the evidence against masks, distancing and mass testing children.

https://lockdownsceptics.org/2021/04/14/weimar-court-prohibits-mask-wearing-distancing-measures-and-rapid-testing-at-schools/


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

@wylde99 so your basing your latest anti mask argument on an expert who claims covid isn't transmitted via aerosols?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Finally some sense from Germany, when are the rest going to cop on? The court rules considerable amount of damage and no benefits with children wearing masks, distancing and mass testing‼
> 
> Great article showing the evidence against masks, distancing and mass testing children.
> 
> ...


 Great article....... from www.lockdownsceptics :lol:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Finally some sense from Germany, when are the rest going to cop on? The court rules considerable amount of damage and no benefits with children wearing masks, distancing and mass testing‼
> 
> Great article showing the evidence against masks, distancing and mass testing children.
> 
> ...


 Good info.

Doing a bit of reading, it seems various German courts have been consistently pushing back against the draconian lockdown restrictions.

Overturning fines, abolishing curfews and generally ruling lockdown restrictions unlawful.

https://www.euronews.com › covid-...
German state to scrap nighttime COVID-19 curfew after court ruling ...

https://www.dw.com › coronavi...
Coronavirus: Bavarian court overturns statewide open-air ... - DW

"A German district court has declared a strict lockdown imposed by the government of the central state of Thuringia last spring unconstitutional, as it acquitted a person accused of violating it."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.rt.com/news/513443-german-court-covid-lockdown-unconstitutional/amp/

A good few other examples too.

Strangely enough the UK MSM have decided not to report on any of it.

They instead keep banging on about countries like Brazil that are apparently being destroyed by Covid because they refused to lockdown.

Failing to mention that the UK still has proportionally more covid deaths than Brazil.

And they completely avoid reporting on countries like Czech republic that was one of the first countries into lockdown has had some of the most stringent restrictions of any country and was the first nation in Europe to make mask wearing mandatory.

Yet still has the second highest death rate across the entire globe.

"The country of 10.7 million has been one of the countries hardest-hit by the pandemic and has the world's second-highest per capita death toll according to the Our World in Data website."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2BF0OH

But don't worry sheeples lockdowns and masks are really saving lives!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

LEADING CORONER SAYS COVID DEATH FIGURES RELEASED BY NPHET "DO NOT HAVE A SCIENTIFIC BASIS". KILDARE CORONER SAYS 99% OF COVID RELATED DEATHS HAD UNDERLYING CONDITIONS LIKE CANCER

Louise Roseingrave reports in today's Sunday Times that the death figures reported by Nphet "do not have a scientific basis", according to the Mayo coroner Patrick O'Connor.

She writes:

"He claims that many of those recorded as having died from Covid-19 were already suffering with other underlying illnesses that may have caused their deaths.

O'Connor, who acts as a public information officer for the Coroners Society of Ireland, said that recording Covid-19 as the principal cause of death when a person was already terminally ill raised questions about the accuracy of the figures.

Since the start of the pandemic 4,831 Covid-19 deaths have been recorded in Ireland.

"In reality, a lot of people have terminal cancer or multiple serious co-morbidities.

People can die from Covid or with Covid.

I think numbers that are recorded as Covid deaths may be inaccurate and do not have a scientific basis," O'Connor said.

"When a person is suffering from a number of medical conditions which will or may lead to their death at some short time in the future, if they are unlucky enough to be infected by the Covid virus, that is recorded as the principal cause of death."

Denis Cusack, the Kildare coroner, presented evidence in a report published last week that 99 per cent of the 230 Covid-related deaths in the county were of people with underlying conditions.

"The associated or underlying medical conditions reported in the 230 persons who died directly from Covid-19, or whose death had Covid-19 as a contributory cause, were taken from the original reports to the coroner," Cusack's report states.

Of the 230 deaths notified, 228 had underlying conditions including 132 cardiovascular, including hypertension; 120 dementia; 58 respiratory; 36 oncological; 30 neurological; 25 diabetes and 23 renal.

While all Covid-related deaths must be reported to the coroner, they do not require inquests because the illness is considered a pneumonia and therefore a natural cause.

However, a coroner can direct an inquest based on individual circumstances.

O'Connor has opened two such inquests in Co Mayo, into the deaths of a 17-year-old Ballyhaunis student, Sally Maaz, and John Carolan, 79, from Ballina.

Both died after contracting the virus at Mayo University Hospital and these inquests have been adjourned for mention on June 21.

"These two inquests are taking place because of the individual circumstances of each person at the time of their death.

The inquests directed by me were deemed to be in the public interest," O'Connor said.

Full report https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/a924df02-9fc8-11eb-9528-e3733dc789af?shareToken=8ecc061a98df7b3871c0173f249936bc


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Question:
> 
> With one aim being that of a vaccine passport ( we already have this btw) what's the problem?
> 
> second lockdown in winter? When most of us if not all will be vaccinated. Doubt it personally but maybe. But again... what's the point? They're also locked down ?? s**t plan that.


 Lockdowns are about reducing carbon emmissions not controlling a virus.

Lockdowns have NEVER been used for reducing the transmission of infection,quarantineing indivuduals has

In fact "Lockdown" was only a thing since last year.

Just look at what little Greta Thunberg demanded in 2019, pretyy much everything has happened, planes down, CO2 emmissions down, cars off the road

She was the catalyst that started all this.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> @wylde99 so your basing your latest anti mask argument on an expert who claims covid isn't transmitted via aerosols?


 if you can breath through a mask it isnt working


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> Lockdowns are about reducing carbon emmissions not controlling a virus.
> 
> Lockdowns have NEVER been used for reducing the transmission of infection,quarantineing indivuduals has
> 
> ...


 Reducing carbon emissions :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> if you can breath through a mask it isnt working


 That's why so many doctors and nurses suffocate to death each year....


----------



## DirtyWaffle (Apr 13, 2021)

Substandard said:


> Anyone who still believes this whole facade is about a virus really hasnt been paying attention..
> 
> Its all about the route to net zero carbon emmissions.


 4th green industrial revolution. The problem with that is we're mining more and going nuclear.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> That's why so many doctors and nurses suffocate to death each year....


 missed the point... let me explain

I was walking ten yards behind a man a couple months ago and he had his mask on, I could smell "Uncle Joes Mintballs" on his breath.

Now, do you really think that mask is stopping any infection?

To smell what he was eating clearly demonststes I was breathing in what he was breathing out.

And if you still think doctors and nurses wear masks to stop viral infection then there clearly is no point discussing anything further with you


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Reducing carbon emissions :lol:


 https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/19/lockdowns-trigger-dramatic-fall-global-carbon-emissions

https://www.carbonbrief.org/global-carbon-project-coronavirus-causes-record-fall-in-fossil-fuel-emissions-in-2020

And the paragraph below is why lockdowns will continue and a virus will be used to justify them...

While a drop in emissions in a single year will not slow the pace of global warming, the researchers say, there is a "unique opportunity" to secure long-term emissions cuts by following an economic recovery "aligned with tackling climate change".


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> there clearly is no point discussing anything further with you


 No argument from me.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> No argument from me.


 yep, you have clearly demonstrated in the other thread that you have no mind of your own concerning the pandemic.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> yep, you have clearly demonstrated in the other thread that you have no mind of your own concerning the pandemic.


 Just happier being guided by science than conspiracy. Each to their own.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Just happier being guided by science than conspiracy. Each to their own.


 can you tell me what science you are following, you are just doing what the government is saying, they havent once provided any science to back their rules and regulations.

If you follow the science you dont let people wander around for 7 weeks knowing there is a highly contagious virus around and then lock everyone in their homes knowing full well thats where most infections occur unless your plan is to maximise the number of casualties.

You think that was following the science?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Substandard said:


> missed the point... let me explain
> 
> I was walking ten yards behind a man a couple months ago and he had his mask on, I could smell "Uncle Joes Mintballs" on his breath.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> .
> 
> You think that was following the science?


 You are on a completely different page to me. Lockdowns, however unpalatable, if they are done right do limit opportunity for contact and therefore infection. It's pretty simple science.

Anyway, enjoyed the discussion and glad we stayed civil (just about) but off for my tea now so I'll leave you to put the world to rights with someone else for now.

Cheers.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> You are on a completely different page to me. Lockdowns, however unpalatable, if they are done right do limit opportunity for contact and therefore infection. It's pretty simple science.
> 
> Anyway, enjoyed the discussion and glad we stayed civil (just about) but off for my tea now so I'll leave you to put the world to rights with someone else for now.
> 
> Cheers.


 Lockdowns will cause many more deaths long term than covid ever will

We have almost 5 million people on waiting lists now.

It will take 4 years to get through them providing no one else falls ill.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/19/lockdowns-trigger-dramatic-fall-global-carbon-emissions
> 
> https://www.carbonbrief.org/global-carbon-project-coronavirus-causes-record-fall-in-fossil-fuel-emissions-in-2020
> 
> ...


 Sorry I probably wasn't clear about what I was laughing at, a mean its obvious we have less than emissions so I'll rephrase.

:lol: You think they invented a virus to force lockdowns to bring global emissions down :lol: and will continue to enforce them for the sole purpose of keeping emissions down :lol:

All their billionaire oil mates will be upset with that surely?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Sorry I probably wasn't clear about what I was laughing at, a mean its obvious we have less than emissions so I'll rephrase.
> 
> :lol: You think they invented a virus to force lockdowns to bring global emissions down :lol: and will continue to enforce them for the sole purpose of keeping emissions down :lol:
> 
> *All their billionaire oil mates will be upset with that surely? *


 https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/oct/07/covid-19-crisis-boosts-the-fortunes-of-worlds-billionaires

Yes, Im sure their billionaire frinds are fine with pandemics being maintained

The world's billionaires "did extremely well" during the coronavirus pandemic, growing their already-huge fortunes to a record high of $10.2tn (£7.8tn).

A report by Swiss bank UBS found that billionaires increased their wealth by more than a quarter (27.5%) at the height of the crisis from April to July, just as millions of people around the world lost their jobs or were struggling to get by on government schemes.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/business/2020/oct/07/covid-19-crisis-boosts-the-fortunes-of-worlds-billionaires
> 
> Yes, Im sure their billionaire frinds are fine with pandemics being maintained
> 
> ...


 Good lads and ladies! They deserve the money since they took all the risk. They'll continue to increase. Smart with money hence they're billionaires and you're not.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Good lads and ladies! They deserve the money since they took all the risk. They'll continue to increase. Smart with money hence they're billionaires and you're not.


 Not sure what your point is now

Lockdowns increase the wealth of the wealthy, gasoline companies and fossil fuel companies know the writings on the wall as far as they are concerned and are now investing in other fuel sources.

You think fossil fuel companies fear lockdowns and as such less usage of their products?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Substandard said:


> missed the point... let me explain
> 
> I was walking ten yards behind a man a couple months ago and he had his mask on, I could smell "Uncle Joes Mintballs" on his breath.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: fffcccuuukkkk me, this has got to be a new level of bullshit I've heard in a while, you are clearly trying waaayyyyy to hard you freakin nut job

Haha


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> Not sure what your point is now
> 
> Lockdowns increase the wealth of the wealthy, gasoline companies and fossil fuel companies know the writings on the wall as far as they are concerned and are now investing in other fuel sources.
> 
> You think fossil fuel companies fear lockdowns and as such less usage of their products?


 I think it's the opposite way mate. We were speaking on the global plan to reduce emissions.

You have increased the wealth of some mate. They'll always be wealthy. They'll own things we want as consumers, and develop or buy other companies to provide what we want.

nothing wrong with that. And yes fossil fuels companies will have took a hit. Of course they have. And so has the workforce.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

The likes of @todai and the rest of the useful idiot crew have the same level of naivety as primary school children, and wholeheartedly lap up every drop of shite they're fed by their establishment handlers and masters.

As if the climate agenda ever had anything to do with "saving the planet"

It's about trying to maintain the current status quo and stopping developing powerhouses like China, India, Brazil etc from catching up economically with the west. All of these countries are still going through periods of industrialisation and as such are still heavily reliant on the use of fossil fuels, while the west is far less reliant being post industrial era. convenient this "crisis" only came about after that point.

Abolishing the use of fossil fuels will also take a lot of global power/influence away from the middle east, a long time goal of the west. 40% of GDP across middle eastern countries comes from the oil industry. I wonder how those countries will fare ?

Human beings have no more ability to control the climate now than the red indians did with their rain dances.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

SuperRips said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: fffcccuuukkkk me, this has got to be a new level of bullshit I've heard in a while, you are clearly trying waaayyyyy to hard you freakin nut job
> 
> Haha


 If I can smell Uncle joes I can smell covid.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> The likes of @todai and the rest of the useful idiot crew have the same level of naivety as primary school children, and wholeheartedly lap up every drop of shite they're fed by their establishment handlers and masters.
> 
> As if the climate agenda ever had anything to do with "saving the planet"
> 
> ...


 bang on the money

Apart from sand the only thing the Middle Eaee has is oil


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> The likes of @todai and the rest of the useful idiot crew have the same level of naivety as primary school children, and wholeheartedly lap up every drop of shite they're fed by their establishment handlers and masters.
> 
> As if the climate agenda ever had anything to do with "saving the planet"
> 
> ...


 You say idiot crew. Yet you're delivering me my parcels. I pay your monthly wage in nonsense from Amazon ya fu**ing retard :lol: And you can't fu**ing read

I don't agree with all media either but generally speaking if everyone else is doing something ... it's right. Ehh?

as for your final paragraph about rain dance, did you not read any of my statements hamster head? Like I'm saying it's a mongos idea that lockdowns were invents to reduce emissions. We have a name for you it's called " aimers" cause you don't drive you fu**ing aim. :lol:


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> You say idiot crew. Yet you're delivering me my parcels. I pay your monthly wage in nonsense from Amazon ya fu**ing retard :lol: And you can't fu**ing read
> 
> I don't agree with all media either but generally speaking if everyone else is doing something ... it's right. Ehh?
> 
> as for your final paragraph about rain dance, did you not read any of my statements hamster head? Like I'm saying it's a mongos idea that *lockdowns were invents to reduce emissions.* We have a name for you it's called " aimers" cause you don't drive you fu**ing aim. :lol:


 well they werent invented to reduce viral transmissions, thats if you follow the science.

Lockdowns are to get people used to a new way of living that has government with total control, they have just put out the feelers to see what they can get away with.

At the moment they are getting way more compliance than they thought, thats for sure.

Just watch the public go ape s**t (no they wont they will just comply) when they announce tier lockdowns from 21st June.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> well they werent invented to reduce viral transmissions, thats if you follow the science.
> 
> Lockdowns are to get people used to a new way of living that has government with total control, they have just put out the feelers to see what they can get away with.
> 
> ...


 Well they were implemented to reduce the spread of a virus and have actually pulled it off. Not just with Covid but with the flu also.

why would the government want to control? Mate they can't watch actual terrorists commit crimes! Never mind follow your average person. :lol:


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Well they were implemented to reduce the spread of a virus and have actually pulled it off. Not just with Covid but with the flu also.
> 
> why would the government want to control? *Mate they can't watch actual terrorists commit crimes!* Never mind follow your average person. :lol:


 hahahah a terrorist ius only a terrorist after he has committed a crime.

Are you aware the FBI recruit terrorists?






and there is no evidence that lockdowns have had any affect on covid transmission, its a seasonal virus and the lockdowns have coincided with that


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Substandard said:


> hahahah a terrorist ius only a terrorist after he has committed a crime.
> 
> *Are you aware the FBI recruit terrorists?*


 That's a bit below the belt!

Asking the likes of "todai" a question like that is like telling a 7 year old that father christmas doesn't really exist.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> hahahah a terrorist ius only a terrorist after he has committed a crime.
> 
> Are you aware the FBI recruit terrorists?
> 
> ...


 Well if you understand the basics of transmission you'd know your wrong.

If you don't understand how keeping people apart stops the spread of a virus then you're a special kind of stupid so I'm not gonna bother debating with you. You won't change your mind. Can't argue with stupid.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> That's a bit below the belt!
> 
> Asking the likes of "todai" a question like that is like telling a 7 year old that father christmas doesn't really exist.


 How do I get Christmas presents then


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

todai said:


> Well if you understand the basics of transmission you'd know your wrong.
> 
> If you don't understand how keeping people apart stops the spread of a virus then you're a special kind of stupid so I'm not gonna bother debating with you. You won't change your mind. Can't argue with stupid.


 Hiding behind the sofa and "keeping people apart" may help slow the spread of a virus. Problem being, when you come out from behind the sofa the virus is still there waiting.

As witnessed by all the numerous lockdown/open up/lock down/open up/lockdown.....we've seen many countries fall into the cycle of globally.

Kicking the can down the road so to speak, while creating a plethora of other problems caused by the lockdowns.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Hiding behind the sofa and "keeping people apart" may help slow the spread of a virus. Problem being, when you come out from behind the sofa the virus is still there waiting.
> 
> As witnessed by all the numerous lockdown/open up/lock down/open up/lockdown.....we've seen many countries fall into the cycle of globally.
> 
> Kicking the can down the road so to speak, while creating a plethora of other problems caused by the lockdowns.


 New Zealand says otherwise mate. If done properly we can stop the spread of Covid. The only people pro longing this now are the idiots saying it's not real.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

todai said:


> *New Zealand says otherwise mate*. If done properly we can stop the spread of Covid. The only people pro longing this now are the idiots saying it's not real.


 This was due to the swift and strict border control that was put in place when Covid was only present in China.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

todai said:


> New Zealand says otherwise mate. If done properly we can stop the spread of Covid. The only people pro longing this now are the idiots saying it's not real.


 LOL you point to New Zealand as proof lockdowns works and you take umbrage at being called an idiot?!

What if I told you the 13 countries with the highest covid death tolls per capita are all countries that have had stringent lockdowns?

Not a single non lockdown country in the worst 13 affected.

And yes of course it's the people that haven't fallen hook line and sinker for all the BS scare mongering and propaganda that are "prolonging" the pandemic.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

todai said:


> Well they were implemented to reduce the spread of a virus and have actually pulled it off. Not just with Covid but with the flu also.


 100k+ deaths if you believe government figures. Sounds like a roaring success to me!


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Well if you understand the basics of transmission you'd know your wrong.
> 
> If you don't understand how keeping people apart stops the spread of a virus then you're a special kind of stupid so I'm not gonna bother debating with you. You won't change your mind. Can't argue with stupid.


 you need to look up the difference between "stop" and "supress"


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> New Zealand says otherwise mate. If done properly we can stop the spread of Covid. The only people pro longing this now are the idiots saying it's not real.


 as soon as they start allowing free travel it will start again.

You are aware of the difference between New Zealand and Europe as far as transmissibility go arent you?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Blanka said:


> 100k+ deaths if you believe government figures. Sounds like a roaring success to me!


 Sounds like it could've been worse....


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> as soon as they start allowing free travel it will start again.
> 
> You are aware of the difference between New Zealand and Europe as far as transmissibility go arent you?


 What about U.K.? You are aware New Zealand is prime example they work when they don't have roasters like yourself floating about not wearing masks etc ?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> What about U.K.? You are aware New Zealand is prime example they work when they don't have roasters like yourself floating about not wearing masks etc ?


 how many people do you think travel to New Zealand as opposed to travel around Europe?

New Zealand and Australia are nornmally once in a lifetime trips for the rest of the world

here, as for masks

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7680614/

*
Conclusion
*

The existing scientific evidences challenge the safety and efficacy of wearing facemask as preventive intervention for COVID-19. The data suggest that both medical and non-medical facemasks are ineffective to block human-to-human transmission of viral and infectious disease such SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19, supporting against the usage of facemasks. Wearing facemasks has been demonstrated to have substantial adverse physiological and psychological effects. These include hypoxia, hypercapnia, shortness of breath, increased acidity and toxicity, activation of fear and stress response, rise in stress hormones, immunosuppression, fatigue, headaches, decline in cognitive performance, predisposition for viral and infectious illnesses, chronic stress, anxiety and depression. Long-term consequences of wearing facemask can cause health deterioration, developing and progression of chronic diseases and premature death. Governments, policy makers and health organizations should utilize prosper and scientific evidence-based approach with respect to wearing facemasks, when the latter is considered as preventive intervention for public health.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> how many people do you think travel to New Zealand as opposed to travel around Europe?
> 
> New Zealand and Australia are nornmally once in a lifetime trips for the rest of the world
> 
> ...


 Would be equal mate in the U.K. If we did lockdowns properly. AKA 0!! Stop comparing 20+ countries to 1. Mong. 
How many people listened to the rules in new Zealand compared to the U.K.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Would be equal mate in the U.K. If we did lockdowns properly. AKA 0!! Stop comparing 20+ countries to 1. Mong.
> How many people listened to the rules in new Zealand compared to the U.K.


 the countries are totally different as I have already explained.

And most people have followed lockdowns in the UK.

Apart from not wearing a mask which is pretty much all you can do to not comply the vast majority did

Of course we had the odd house party, you think that didnt happen in the back of beyond in New Zealand?

f**ks sake the guy looks like Dominic Cummings

Its like the Xfactor when every country has its own "Simon Cowell"

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-53259236


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Substandard said:


> well they werent invented to reduce viral transmissions, thats if you follow the science.
> 
> Lockdowns are to get people used to a new way of living that has government with total control, they have just put out the feelers to see what they can get away with.
> 
> ...


 Jesus Christ..... not another one

or is dat chew @wylde99


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

js77 said:


> Jesus Christ..... not another one
> 
> or is dat chew @wylde99


 I thought it was ketones to be honest because it's a new account and all that


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

js77 said:


> Jesus Christ..... not another one
> 
> or is dat chew @wylde99


 wait until 21st June and then call me nuts...


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> I thought it was ketones to be honest because it's a new account and all that


 I think ketones is dead mate


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Substandard said:


> wait until 21st June and then call me nuts...


 Can I call you nuts now? I can't wait until tgeb


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

js77 said:


> Can I call you nuts now? I can't wait until *tgeb*


 its spelt "t-h-e-n"


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> I thought it was ketones to be honest because it's a new account and all that


 Aka Jimmydeen, aka wylde

The mongs create new accounts but forget they still type the same. Randomised capitalisation of words or come on make a post like how many calories are in a gram of protein then straight into the Covid chat.

to be fair i don't mind as much now. Because I feel bad for people who have multiple accounts on a forum to argue with themselves. They genuinely need help! I would start with a job and / or sectioning them. Poor souls! Imagine telling your mates that you spend your free time making fake accounts on a forum to argue with yourself :lol: paying for VPNS etc. fu**ing gimps


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Substandard said:


> its spelt "t-h-e-n"


 Oh dear... is that really the best you can do?

But Thanks anyway brohomo.... speaking some sense at last !!!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

todai said:


> Aka Jimmydeen, aka wylde
> 
> The mongs create new accounts but forget they still type the same. Randomised capitalisation of words or come on make a post like how many calories are in a gram of protein then straight into the Covid chat.
> 
> to be fair i don't mind as much now. Because I feel bad for people who have multiple accounts on a forum to argue with themselves. They genuinely need help! I would start with a job and / or sectioning them. Poor souls! Imagine telling your mates that you spend your free time making fake accounts on a forum to argue with yourself :lol: paying for VPNS etc. fu**ing gimps


 Ah okay makes sense considering the things he's saying lol. The bottom half of your message was brutal but funny and true at the same time haha


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Substandard said:


> wait until 21st June and then call me nuts...


 Nah I think we'll more than likely be fully out of lockdown by June 21. As if anything like last year the virus completely flatlines during the summer months.

Despite no vaccine last year and the nationwide "super spreader" protests that went on through the summer. Tens of thousands at some in central London. Also not forgetting the "eat out to help out" scheme, that packed people into restaurants and pubs like every day was mother's day.

The real test of whether lockdowns are over will come next flu cold/season.

Of course there's every possibility like previous flu pandemic after a couple of waves the virus may have well blown itself out naturally by then anyway.

All the numpties will no doubt be heralding the great success of the vaccine and lockdowns.

But I couldn't really give a fuk as long as there's no reintroduction of more BS restrictions and measures.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Nah I think we'll more than likely be fully out of lockdown by June 21. As if anything like last year the virus completely flatlines during the summer months.
> 
> Despite no vaccine last year and the nationwide "super spreader" protests that went on through the summer. Tens of thousands at some in central London. Also not forgetting the "eat out to help out" scheme, that packed people into restaurants and pubs like every day was mother's day.
> 
> ...


 https://www.weforum.org/great-reset/

The virus was the catalyst to start the Great reset

There are plans to only have three airports in the UK by 2035, Glasgow, Birmingham and Heathrow, by 2050 all commercail airlines will be gone unlesss they come up with Electric aeroplanes

Net zero is the goal

Lockdowns now are preparing people to get used to not leaving the country

As I said this has never been about a virus.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> Aka Jimmydeen, aka wylde
> 
> The mongs create new accounts but forget they still type the same. Randomised capitalisation of words or come on make a post like how many calories are in a gram of protein then straight into the Covid chat.
> 
> to be fair i don't mind as much now. Because I feel bad for people who have multiple accounts on a forum to argue with themselves. They genuinely need help! I would start with a job and / or sectioning them. Poor souls! Imagine telling your mates that you spend your free time making fake accounts on a forum to argue with yourself :lol: paying for VPNS etc. fu**ing gimps


 I have the one and only the one account you t1t I have never been banned why would I make another account?

The determination of some on this Forum to character assassinate me Is getting to some of I think.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

todai said:


> Aka Jimmydeen, aka wylde
> 
> The mongs create new accounts but forget they still type the same. Randomised capitalisation of words or come on make a post like how many calories are in a gram of protein then straight into the Covid chat.
> 
> to be fair i don't mind as much now. Because I feel bad for people who have multiple accounts on a forum to argue with themselves. They genuinely need help! I would start with a job and / or sectioning them. Poor souls! Imagine telling your mates that you spend your free time making fake accounts on a forum to argue with yourself :lol: paying for VPNS etc. fu**ing gimps


 It's got to the stage where I just assume every new account is Ketones... :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> I have the one and only the one account you t1t I have never been banned why would I make another account?
> 
> The determination of some on this Forum to character assassinate me Is getting to some of I think.


 Mate, you and your other account Jimmydeen randomly capitalise words throughout your sentences!
So either: two retards signed Up who Type like This; coincidently, capitalise Words at Strange points, AND believe In The same s**t conspiracy's....

OR... the more likely cause is that it's you! and you come on here replying to yourself like a wrongun.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Blanka said:


> It's got to the stage where I just assume every new account is Ketones... :lol:


 Aye a couple people run duplicates I think! just find it strange you wanna make multiple accounts on a forum. Imagine telling your mates you have multiple allias on a forum to argue with yourself and try prove your point to strangers on the internet. :lol:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

todai said:


> Aye a couple people run duplicates I think! just find it strange you wanna make multiple accounts on a forum. Imagine telling your mates you have multiple allias on a forum to argue with yourself and try prove your point to strangers on the internet. :lol:


 That's the whole point though.... the mates only exist in their minds


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> It's got to the stage where I just assume every new account is Ketones... :lol:


 It's funny given the the number of accounts he has had, how we all hold that one dear to our hearts.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Euromomo mortality latest out yesterday, note:
A. Excess mortality collapsed across Europe
B. Add together 2017 & 2018 Excess curves areas, and compare to 2020 & 2021
- Why didn't we destroy European economy, Society and Freedoms in 2017 or 2018?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

https://nojabforme.info

s.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Lancashiregent said:


> https://nojabforme.info
> 
> s.


 Nothing says 'we have complete confidence in these statements' like a laughable threat like this:



> Anyone trying to take down this site will be named as codefendant in Nuremberg 2.0 for being an accomplice to crimes against humanity. That includes social media. Lawyers are standing by.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lancashiregent said:


> https://nojabforme.info
> 
> s.


 Love the preamble on site - "challenge us and it's the court of Human rights in Neurenberg for crimes against humanity for you my friend!". Haha. How un-confident must someone be in their facts to put that up?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Euromomo mortality latest out yesterday, note:
> A. Excess mortality collapsed across Europe
> B. Add together 2017 & 2018 Excess curves areas, and compare to 2020 & 2021
> - Why didn't we destroy European economy, Society and Freedoms in 2017 or 2018?
> ...


 Could you put up the key to clarify what the grey and blue dotted lines represent please?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> Nothing says 'we have complete confidence in these statements' like a laughable threat like this:


 A bit like all of the Covid vaccine manufacturers.

Nothing quite says "we have complete confidence in the safety of our products"

Like only agreeing to release them after being legally exempted from all liability should it cause any nasty consequences.

LOL

"AstraZeneca has been granted protection from future product liability claims related to its COVID-19 vaccine

"This is a unique situation where we as a company simply cannot take the risk if in ... four years the vaccine is showing side effects," Ruud Dobber, a member of Astra's senior executive team, told Reuters"

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24V2EN


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Could you put up the key to clarify what the grey and blue dotted lines represent please?


 Dotted lines, expected deaths is the lower line, upper dotted line is considered excess deaths.

So looking at the excess deaths in 2021 compared to 17 and 18 I'd assume wyldes finally realised covid is a problem and post the stats to show it.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> A bit like all of the Covid vaccine manufacturers.
> 
> Nothing quite says "we have complete confidence in the safety of our products"
> 
> ...


 *slightly* different though isn't it? One's a vaccine that's been produced, tested and put out at the request of governments and health authorities with an exemption of prosecution, which, given the circumstances is understandable and one's a shut-in threatening Nuremberg 2.0 if you try and discredit him or get his website taken down.

Who's got my tinfoil hat?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> 'Nuremberg 2.0' though? Who's got my tinfoil hat?


 Baaaah!!!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Baaaah!!!


 You said it Shaun.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

todai said:


> Aye a couple people run duplicates


 Tried that once - got blocked by "him"

...t**t!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> *slightly* different though isn't it? One's a vaccine that's been produced, tested and put out at the request of governments and health authorities *with an exemption of prosecution, which, given the circumstances is understandable *and one's a shut-in threatening Nuremberg 2.0 if you try and discredit him or get his website taken down.
> 
> Who's got my tinfoil hat?


 "Given the circumstances" ?

Circumstances such as not having the confidence in the safety of their product to accept liability for any potential harm it may cause (?)


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

The situation in India is very disturbing


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> It's funny given the the number of accounts he has had, how we all hold that one dear to our hearts.


 Mate I was thinking just that .... must be getting sentimental in our old age


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

OptimumPT said:


> The situation in India is very disturbing


 only if you live in India, they still have less deaths than the UK per 100k people.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Substandard said:


> only if you live in India, they still have less deaths than the UK per 100k people.


 Yeah, but at around 20x the population, it's still a [lot of] bodies - innit?

...and a lotta smoke.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Yeah, but at around 20x the population, it's still a bodies - innit?
> 
> ...and a lotta smoke.


 but statistically this country is worse, my local undertakers have been no busier than they have been before and have had a total of 9 covid funerals since last March.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

hmgs said:


> Yeah, but at around 20x the population, it's still a [lot of] bodies - innit?
> 
> ...and a lotta smoke.


 It's all relative. To put things into perspective, the death rate in India (total number dying per 1000 of population) increased more in 2019 than it did in 2020 or 2021.









India Death Rate 1950-2021 | MacroTrends


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Substandard said:


> its spelt "t-h-e-n"


 Deffo Ketones :thumbup1:

Should've put this attachment on instead to teach you a lesson, Ketones!!


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

PSevens2017 said:


> Deffo Ketones :thumbup1:
> 
> Should've put this attachment on instead to teach you a lesson, Ketones!!
> 
> View attachment 199245


 I sent you photos numbnuts


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> @wylde99 so your basing your latest anti mask argument on an expert who claims covid isn't transmitted via aerosols?


 Hate to break it to you mate but I give myself a head to toe spray of Linx Africa every morning* (sans mask) *and I've not had it, so I call bullshit.


----------



## Libertetogo (Nov 16, 2019)

Substandard said:


> only if you live in India, they still have less deaths than the UK per 100k people.


 Not surprised by India when we have 65'000+ of their taxpayer trained Indian health staff in the UK . No wonder the Indian health system is a toilet .

I dont see why we should be sending them UK taxpayer ppe , ventilators and stuff. We already give them 100s million a year in aid , they have a space program , nuclear program , 100s billionaires and we take 10s000 of their citizens every year.

India asked to be independent 70 years back , its their issue . No need to give them anymore of my taxes


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

Libertetogo said:


> Not surprised by India when we have 65'000+ of their taxpayer trained Indian health staff in the UK . No wonder the Indian health system is a toilet .
> 
> I dont see why we should be sending them UK taxpayer ppe , ventilators and stuff. We already give them 100s million a year in aid , they have a space program , nuclear program , 100s billionaires and we take 10s000 of their citizens every year.
> 
> India asked to be independent 70 years back , its their issue . No need to give them anymore of my taxes


 The UK gain far more back from india than they put in!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Big shout out to the everyone showing resistance against the bullshit today, it was an amazing Hot Sunny day for Freedom!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Big shout out to the everyone showing resistance against the bullshit today, it was an amazing Hot Sunny day for Freedom!
> 
> View attachment 199267
> 
> ...


 Good this! Coming out of lockdown. Decides to protest. They're so brave!! What's next, protest not to invade Afghanistan :lol:

Where are you mate? If you were anyone I would say you're the c**t wearing the peace high viz like w**ker bikers with polite on the back of their high viz!


----------



## Libertetogo (Nov 16, 2019)

Baz-- said:


> The UK gain far more back from india than they put in!


 I doubt it.

We are still sending aid in 2020 to India, we are still taking in 10'000s of their citizens each year

Britain left 60'000km of rail at independence, HS2 is only 200km and costing 30 billion .

Colonialism left infrastructure, education , health , technology, functioning state which India wouldn't have had otherwise.

So explain to me again how India was a great advantage. Its 2020 time to let them be and they sort their own crap out


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

Libertetogo said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> We are still sending aid in 2020 to India, we are still taking in 10'000s of their citizens each year
> 
> ...


 From you have written above I'll be wasting my time trying to explain economics to you.

Just to scratch the surface tho. India is the UK second largest investor. Take a look into how many Indian owned multi billion pound company's there are trading in the UK. Think of all the corporation, income tax and Vat these provide to the UK, plus providing spending power to keep the economy flowing.

The 10's of thousands of Indian citizens here bolsters our economy massively. I'll make an assumption now, that just 1 of the Indian doctors pays more income tax in 1 year than you do in 3.

As for the railway. The UK built that for their own benefit to transport out all the 100's of billions of fraudulent exports we stole from them so its more than been paid for.

Lastly, it's 2021 now mate not 2020..


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 199269


 She has to be taking the piss, surely?

Nurses and teachers don't fvcking shut up about how hard done by they are in their chosen professions, and the media laps it up too.

Bet she's made a nice bit of dosh over the last year, while the nation clapped and lost their jobs simultaneously.

Entitled prat.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 199269


 Every NHS Nurse has to do an online mandatory training module about speaking out every year. My experience is that Nurses are far from scared about speaking up or speaking out.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

The irony of this lot marching under banners saying 'smarter' has nearly crippled me.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

faipdeooiad said:


> The irony of this lot marching under banners saying 'smarter' has nearly crippled me.


 And that's why these things are so alluring - this lot smugly think they figured out something no-one else could and that makes them feel sooooo speshul.


----------



## DirtyWaffle (Apr 13, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> And that's why these things are so alluring - this lot smugly think they figured out something no-one else could and that makes them feel sooooo speshul.


 Obviously you know exactly what's happening because you read stuff on the internet and believe the news.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DirtyWaffle said:


> Obviously you know exactly what's happening because you read stuff on the internet and believe the news.


 Most of the conspiracy stories started life on 4Chan and then 8Chan and then QAnon ramped it all up a bit on YouTube. Now most of it circulates on Facebook. None of those are in any way a reliable source of accurate information.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Every NHS Nurse has to do an online mandatory training module about speaking out every year. My experience is that Nurses are far from scared about speaking up or speaking out.


 If you look up that tag line on Instagram, you'll see she doesn't work for the NHS.

Which does beg the question how much does she know of what's going on, on covid wards. Maybe my insurance is s**t but I'm fairly certain if I rang for an ambulance because of breathing difficulties, they'd just take me to the nearest NHS hospital and I doubt the local Nuffield hospital has the facilities to care for you even if you did get transferred there.


----------



## Libertetogo (Nov 16, 2019)

Baz-- said:


> From you have written above I'll be wasting my time trying to explain economics to you.
> 
> Just to scratch the surface tho. India is the UK second largest investor. Take a look into how many Indian owned multi billion pound company's there are trading in the UK. Think of all the corporation, income tax and Vat these provide to the UK, plus providing spending power to keep the economy flowing.
> 
> ...


 My tax rate is 43 percent. I very much doubt many of the NHS indians are paying more. Have you seen how much taxpayers top up NHS pensions?

I think Leicester showed that most of these multi billion quid indian owned firms are using essentially slave labour. Even the IT ones that ship in Tata or Infosys type staff for 6 months and pay them indian wages , dont pay tax and stick them in a company rented house. Before we even talk about their skills and how shoddy they .


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

OptimumPT said:


> The situation in India is very disturbing


 They are trying to make it out to be like the beginning of the pandemic. It's a total lie. I have followers there who say it's flu season in certain parts of India. And when you look at those who are ill compared to the population 1.6 billion it's far less that what we had here. Just those lying bastards from the BBC again


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Libertetogo said:


> My tax rate is 43 percent. I very much doubt many of the NHS indians are paying more. Have you seen how much taxpayers top up NHS pensions?
> 
> I think Leicester showed that most of these multi billion quid indian owned firms are using essentially slave labour. Even the IT ones that ship in Tata or Infosys type staff for 6 months and pay them indian wages , dont pay tax and stick them in a company rented house. Before we even talk about their skills and how shoddy they .


 The vast majority of Indians in the NHS will be doctors/surgeons etc.

You won't find very many Indian nurses these days.

So it's a safe bet they're paying more tax than you.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I have followers


 Could you lead them into the job centre or failing that, traffic please mate ok thanks


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Most of the conspiracy stories started life on 4Chan and then 8Chan and then QAnon ramped it all up a bit on YouTube. Now most of it circulates on Facebook. None of those are in any way a reliable source of accurate information.


 What about my uncles best friends, dogs breeder who was once a neurologist? And my other chiropractic friend who has a brain surgeon friend who's married to a former doctors widows sister?


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

Libertetogo said:


> My tax rate is 43 percent. I very much doubt many of the NHS indians are paying more. Have you seen how much taxpayers top up NHS pensions?
> 
> I think Leicester showed that most of these multi billion quid indian owned firms are using essentially slave labour. Even the IT ones that ship in Tata or Infosys type staff for 6 months and pay them indian wages , dont pay tax and stick them in a company rented house. Before we even talk about their skills and how shoddy they .


 It's quite amusing that out of the vast amount of top tier Indian companys in the UK you decide to bring up a few small Bangladesh textile sweatshops.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> They are trying to make it out to be like the beginning of the pandemic. It's a total lie. I have followers there who say it's flu season in certain parts of India. And when you look at those who are ill compared to the population 1.6 billion it's far less that what we had here. Just those lying bastards from the BBC again


 Followers?? Haha. That's absolutely ridiculous.

Why not check India's own news outlets to see what they are saying?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.timesofindia.com/amp_india


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I have followers


 Prove it.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Prove it.


 Of all the things he's claimed over the last couple of years (lizard elite, baby eating, paedo arrests, Adrenochrome, 5g, Covid doesn't exist, vaccines are death shots) by far, far the "having followers" claim is the absolute hardest to believe.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Carers perhaps?


----------



## Libertetogo (Nov 16, 2019)

Baz-- said:


> It's quite amusing that out of the vast amount of top tier Indian companys in the UK you decide to bring up a few small Bangladesh textile sweatshops.


 I think we all know most of these supposed top tier companies are all built on debt. Search sanjeev Gupta for instance supposed billionaire whos company was built on sand, all these companies are like that.

If these companies had been a success they would be in india and a global power, as it it india a a toilet


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

So while all you little covid fajjots have enjoyed and egged on your imprisonment whilst hanging on the government's/MSM every word.

It finally emerges Borris himself admits there's no evidence lockdowns work.

"The prime minister is said to have argued in September that there was *no evidence lockdowns worked* and described them as "mad" during an intense debate within government."

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/boris-johnson-said-he-would-let-covid-rip-in-lockdown-row-fs0ffz5mg


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> So while all you little covid fajjots have enjoyed and egged on your imprisonment whilst hanging on the government's/MSM every word.
> 
> It finally emerges Borris himself admits there's no evidence lockdowns work.
> 
> ...


 Well this is certainly a conundrum. Mickey calls people fajjots for believing MSM news stories then asserts the veracity of a MSM news story. So what does that make Mickey? Answers on a postcard.

I've repeatedly said Boris is a buffoon and I have never voted conservative in my life. I also don't think that every decision made by a government comes out of one man's head. Did you???

And if someone is suggesting the alternative to lockdown is "bodies piled high in the streets" does that really mean they believe lockdowns don't work?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Well this is certainly a conundrum. Mickey calls people fajjots for believing MSM news stories then asserts the veracity of a MSM news story. So what does that make Mickey? Answers on a postcard.
> 
> I've repeatedly said Boris is a buffoon and I have never voted conservative in my life. I also don't think that every decision made by a government comes out of one man's head. Did you???
> 
> And if someone is suggesting the alternative to lockdown is "bodies piled high in the streets" does that really mean they believe lockdowns don't work?


 As I've said many times it's the commentary from the MSM which is utter rubbish.

They publish snippets of the facts/data to push whatever narrative , whilst hiding the broader picture.

Don't think Borris said bodies piled high in the streets was an alternative to lockdown.

He allegedly said he'd rather see bodies piled high than have another lock down and that there's no evidence that lockdowns work. In which he was quite correct.

He's probably had his advisers reading this site, as I've been stating this for months.

Could have saved the taxpayer billions if he'd have just come to me directly for the correct policies.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> As I've said many times it's the commentary from the MSM which is utter rubbish.
> 
> They publish snippets of the facts/data to push whatever narrative , whilst hiding the broader picture.
> 
> ...


 Wouldn't mind a draw on whatever it is you smoke Mickey.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Wouldn't mind a draw on whatever it is you smoke Mickey.


 *BBC news*: Top scientists opinions rubbished as government seeks local UKM expert MickeyE, an amazon delivery driver on what to do during a pandemic.

*Goverment warned: *sources reveal that Boris himself has contacted Mickey personally and notified senior advisors to ignore scientists whom with have the relevant knowledge skills and experience in this specialised field in favour of someone who doesn't know how to use sunblock when it's sunny.

*Mickey himself reports*: during my studies which involved reading British medical journal comments and claiming them as published british medical journals I discovered the key. It's been a long and intensive study program but reading the comments section is really were the information is at, he reports; The content is usually just MSM stuff anyways and I'm glad to finally leave my role as amazon delivery driver and take up the position of government advisor for pandemics.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

What's a Covid Marshall (You know the people walking around in high viz jackets which casts some kind of spell giving them that false sence of Power they crave)

Why are their contacts out till January 2022?

I thought life was going "back to normal" June 21st (If you believe that, lol)

It's like the Media Contract to advertise Covid goes on for another 2 Years and is costing us 2 Million.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> What's a Covid Marshall (You know the people walking around in high viz jackets which casts some kind of spell giving them that false sence of Power they crave)
> 
> Why are their contacts out till January 2022?
> 
> ...


 I'd love that job I'd have a cattle prod and poke people when there not keeping there distance wether it be old age pensioners or little kids


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

After a year of gong in Aldi without a mask some scrawny security kid asked me did I have one last night???

Seems they think masks are now important now the pandemic is essentially over until October.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Evidence increasing that vaccines do stop transmission after all despite what our conspiracy chums have regularly told us. A single dose reduces transmission by up to 50%. Data still being collated on two doses.

https://www.ft.com/content/85b368dd-6981-4747-8a40-56232861ffa6


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, that Indian Flu is really bad


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Substandard said:


> After a year of gong in Aldi without a mask some scrawny security kid asked me did I have one last night???
> 
> Seems they think masks are now important now the pandemic is essentially over until October.


 Noticed this in a lot of places and work places


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> After a year of gong in Aldi without a mask some scrawny security kid asked me did I have one last night???
> 
> Seems they think masks are now important now the pandemic is essentially over until October.


 Why you not wearing a mask? Exempt?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Why you not wearing a mask? Exempt?


 I don't wear a mask for the same reason I don't wear clown shoes.

they are uncomfortable and would make me look stupid


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Substandard said:


> I don't wear a mask for the same reason I don't wear clown shoes.
> 
> they are uncomfortable and would make me look stupid


 You don't wear one because you think they make you look stupid, but you're happy for everyone else to think you're exempt because you're mentally retarded? :confused1:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> I don't wear a mask for the same reason I don't wear clown shoes.
> 
> they are uncomfortable and would make me look stupid


 a mask is uncomfortable? for 20 minutes in a shop? so basically you like to be awkward in society? everyone looking at you know's you're a reject you know. like nobody is looking at you going 'look at that guy he's such a rebel' they're looking going 'look at this w**ker' despite what you may think.

Like grown men on a bodybuilding forum saying a cloth mask is uncomfortable for 20 mins in the shops... nice



Denied said:


> You don't wear one because you think they make you look stupid, but you're happy for everyone else to think you're exempt because you're mentally retarded? :confused1:


 Exactly what I think. Same goes for those losers who record their interaction. claim " exempt" but coincidently the anxiety from a piece of cloth is so much more than the anxiety of recording a public exchange for Facebook or YouTube.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> I don't wear a mask for the same reason I don't wear clown shoes.
> 
> they are uncomfortable and would make me look *even more* stupid


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> a mask is uncomfortable? for 20 minutes in a shop? so basically you like to be awkward in society? everyone looking at you know's you're a reject you know. like nobody is looking at you going 'look at that guy he's such a rebel' they're looking going 'look at this w**ker' despite what you may think.
> 
> Like grown men on a bodybuilding forum saying a cloth mask is uncomfortable for 20 mins in the shops... nice
> 
> Exactly what I think. Same goes for those losers who record their interaction. claim " exempt" but coincidently the anxiety from a piece of cloth is so much more than the anxiety of recording a public exchange for Facebook or YouTube.


 and you wear one because you are told to as opposed to believing they work, just like 90% of people who wear one, if they said tomorrow masks are no longer required almost everyone would stop wearing them immediatly.

As for people looking at me I couldnt care les what they think, I have used my logic and reason and looked at the science and realised that masks are simply used as a reminder to people that we are in a pandemic, they serve no purpose whatsoever in stopping infection.

Scientists were saying that last year, now they have changed their mind based on zero evidence.

As for being a reject, good, I hope all the mask wearers never speak to me again, why would I want to associate with such dumbed down easily manipulated morons?

I only realised the advantages of telling people I eat a carnivore based diet, it got rid of vegans and vegetarians, its one of the reasons I eat that way.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> You don't wear one because you think they make you look stupid, but you're happy for everyone else to think you're exempt because you're mentally retarded? :confused1:


 do you think everyone with a disability is mentally retarded?

Do you tip people out of wheelchairs to see if they can walk or not?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> and you wear one because you are told to as opposed to believing they work, just like 90% of people whp wear one, if they said tomorrow masks are no longer required almost everyone would stop wearing them immediatly.
> 
> As for people looking at me I couldnt care les what they think, I have used my logic and reason and looked at the scioence and realised that masks are simply used as a reminder to people that we are in a pandemic, they serve no purpose whatsoever in stopping infection.
> 
> ...


 The way I see it personally is, it's not " what I'm told to do" it's: people smarter than me say it works, and all around the world everyone is doing the same thing for the most part. And where they don't that shows in the increased cases etc. So when everyone else is doing one thing, and you're doing something different. It normally isn't that they're all stupid and you're super intelligent. It's often, not always but often! You're the idiot! sorry to break it to you.

I'm sure you don't care less, but I'll say this. I've travelled wide, lots of countries and met lots of different people and see and this isn't for a joke; every single one of them that said " I'm not here to make friends" or "I don't care what x think" ( usually the work force) turned out to be a grade A cock. Just saying.

good for you. Meat is good.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> The way I see it personally is, it's not " what I'm told to do" it's: *people smarter than me say it works,* and all around the world everyone is doing the same thing for the most part. *And where they don't that shows in the increased cases etc*. So when everyone else is doing one thing, and you're doing something different. It normally isn't that they're all stupid and you're super intelligent. It's often, not always but often! You're the idiot! sorry to break it to you.
> 
> I'm sure you don't care less, but I'll say this. I've travelled wide, lots of countries and met lots of different people and see and this isn't for a joke; every single one of them that said " I'm not here to make friends" or "I don't care what x think" ( usually the work force) turned out to be a grade A cock. Just saying.
> 
> good for you. Meat is good.


 and some people smarter than them say they dont...

nope, thats simply not true, show me the evidence..comparable countries that have worn masks and not worn masks and lockdowns and social distancing there is no evidence that they have had any affect at all.

This is a seasonal virus, the reason its gone away now its because its seasonal, come October it will be here again and we will be in full lockdown all winter, as for June 21st we will be in tier systems and banned from travelling because of the "Indian variant"

This isnt about a virus its about climate change.

We need planes down and people staying off the roads and at home to reduce C02

We are just being prepared for a new way of living, thats why the whole worlds doing it...


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Substandard said:


> and some people smarter than them say they dont...
> 
> nope, thats simply not true, show me the evidence..comparable countries that have worn masks and not worn masks and lockdowns and social distancing there is no evidence that they have had any affect at all.
> 
> ...


 Eh up, Alex Jones is in.

masks turn frogs gay.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

faipdeooiad said:


> Eh up, Alex Jones is in.
> 
> masks turn frogs gay.


 Im still amazed by the amount of people who still believe what the government is telling them.

Its taken Boris a year to do what it took Hitler 7 years to do in Germany from 32 to 39

Get the population to hate on and alienate another group....

God bless TV and social media...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> and some people smarter than them say they dont...
> 
> nope, thats simply not true, show me the evidence..comparable countries that have worn masks and not worn masks and lockdowns and social distancing there is no evidence that they have had any affect at all.
> 
> ...


 No what. Not even gonna engage with you. You're solid.
Climate change :lol: yeh mate. Invent a virus for climate change :lol:


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Who am I alienating here? Gay frogs?

no hate here pal, more just pity.

covid being about climate change is a new one though, started off as 5G, muddled in and out of it being about government control, strayed into being about implementing facial recognition for a bit before that was thrown out because you can't see any qunt's boat to recognise them, we've had it being about paedo lizards, clown shoes and now it's climate change.

It won't be much longer before it's about the agrarian uprising of 1745.

Reminds me of the bit in life of Brian where he's trying to convince the crowd he isn't the messiah.

climate change: I'm not behind covid

'i say you are the cause and I should know, I've touted a few!'


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

The Covid threads on here have taught me a lot about Mental Health, I genuinely was not aware that there are many showing paranoia etc


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

OptimumPT said:


> The Covid threads on here have taught me a lot about Mental Health, I genuinely was not aware that there are many showing paranoia etc


 The pandemic has shown me the true nature of people, Jung was certainly right about "the Shadow"

Seeing how people have behaved in this last 12 months has demonstrated that most people are best avoided


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Substandard said:


> The pandemic has shown me the true nature of people, Jung was certainly right about "the Shadow"
> 
> *Seeing how people have behaved in this last 12 months has demonstrated that most people are best avoided*


 Yes, primarily those walking around with questionable 'exemptions' to what the rest of us are having to do.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Substandard said:


> Seeing how people have behaved in this last 12 months has demonstrated that most people are best avoided


 Agreed, can't wait to go on my cruise, everyone vaccinated & not a fu.king nutter in sight


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

faipdeooiad said:


> Yes, primarily those walking around with questionable 'exemptions' to what the rest of us are *having to do.*


 Choosing to do....


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

OptimumPT said:


> Agreed, can't wait to go on my cruise, everyone vaccinated & not a fu.king nutter in sight


 you are not on it yet pal....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Even Sky news now admitting lockdowns are "lunacy".


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Substandard said:


> do you think everyone with a disability is mentally retarded?
> 
> Do you tip people out of wheelchairs to see if they can walk or not?


 Not sure what this has to do with anything, as that's nothing to do with what I said. As far as most people will be concerned, there are two categories that exempt you from wearing a mask, a physical health issue or a mental health issue. Not all the physical ones will be visible but considering this is a bodybuilding forum, most people will look at you as a healthy individual and rightly or wrongly assume you must have a mental impairment, if you're not wearing a mask. Not many will think you're doing it because you think you look better.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> Not sure what this has to do with anything, as that's nothing to do with what I said. As far as most people will be concerned, there are two categories that exempt you from wearing a mask, a physical health issue or a mental health issue. Not all the physical ones will be visible but considering this is a *bodybuilding forum,* most people will look at you as a *healthy individual* and rightly or wrongly assume you must have a mental impairment, if you're not wearing a mask. Not many will think you're doing it because you think you look better.


 hahaha those two phrases dont even belong in the same sentence..

Anyone who lifts weights to look better has a mental impairment, there are no mentally sound people who bodybuild.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Even Sky news now admitting lockdowns are "lunacy".


 Can't trust MSM though, so I wouldn't pay it much heed pal.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Even Sky news now admitting lockdowns are "lunacy".


 as far as dealing with pandemics the word "lockdown" didnt even exist as a word until last year.

It used to be quarantine, but that only includes infected individuals


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Even Sky news now admitting lockdowns are "lunacy".


 That's a show on Sky News Australia called Outsiders and features non-mainstream opinion.

"The show debuted with three co-hosts, two of whom were fired for separate controversial comments. Former Labor leader Mark Latham was the show's primary host until his employment was terminated by Sky News on 29 March 2017, following several controversial statements made on the show. On 2 November 2018, former Liberal MP Ross Cameron became the second co-host to be sacked, after using offensive racial stereotypes to refer to Chinese people despite it being in a context of defending China."

So instead of saying "Even Sky News are now admitting lockdowns are "lunacy".".........you'd be better saying..

"One of the hosts on an alternative news program hosted on Sky News Australia said lockdowns were lunacy"

Less impact. More accurate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Even Sky news now admitting lockdowns are "lunacy".


 Just had a look at a few others clips from that show and can now tell you:

"Even Sky News now admitting white Christians are being terrorised because of the colour of their skin"

Or to put it another way, that's not a show to put any store by at all.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> That's a show on Sky News Australia called Outsiders and features non-mainstream opinion.
> 
> "The show debuted with three co-hosts, two of whom were fired for separate controversial comments. *Former Labor leader Mark Latham* was the show's primary host until his employment was terminated by Sky News on 29 March 2017, following several controversial statements made on the show. On 2 November 2018, former Liberal MP Ross Cameron became the second co-host to be sacked, after using offensive racial stereotypes to refer to Chinese people despite it being in a context of defending China."
> 
> ...


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Volunteers wanted to help out in Hospitals (India) no vaccination required, no PPE provided (why would we, just having a little issue during flu season) 
We particularly welcome those from the UK who actively take part in anti Covid protests & marches & who post frequently on forums, you chat sh.t, now come & get us out of the sh.t


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Volunteers wanted to help out in Hospitals (India) no vaccination required, no PPE provided (why would we, just having a little issue during flu season)
> We particularly welcome those from the UK who actively take part in anti Covid protests & marches & who post frequently on forums, you chat sh.t, now come & get us out of the sh.t


 Aye would absolutely love some of these anti maskers and vaccers to head out and help. Some of the videos are horrific. People getting treated in cars and two to a bed etc no oxygen etc


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Aye would absolutely love some of these anti maskers and vaccers to head out and help. Some of the videos are horrific. People getting treated in cars and two to a bed etc no oxygen etc


 yep, lots of videos doing the rounds showing the devastation, you are only seeing those because there isnt any to show from over here.

Governments have now realised just how easily people can be manipulated to do anything when they are afraid.

Create the fear create a maleable population.

Just look at the stupid things people are doing just because they have been told to.

Hopefully enough people will wake up to whats going on

If they asked everyone to stay at home to cut CO2 emmisions no one would do it, but tell them they will die if they go out and mix with people then bingo, there it is.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Aye would absolutely love some of these anti maskers and vaccers to head out and help. Some of the videos are horrific. People getting treated in cars and two to a bed etc no oxygen etc




India

1.12%

201,187.00



United Kingdom

2.89%

127,705.00


India are doing much better than we are...

just look at Yemen figures.



Yemen

19.41%

1,207.00


Amazingly not a word...

Australias case fatality rate



Australia

3.06%

910.00


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

149 million cases

3.11 million deaths

Average age of deaths 82

Yep, definitly worth destroying the worlds small business owners livelihoods and crippling economies.

And before you say "lockdowns stopped it being worse" I will counter with "lockdowns made it worse" the science is with me.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW didn't see this coming! ?‍♀ not! Yet another prediction (I mean researching facts readily available to anyone) us so called 'nut jobs' have said.

WHEN WILL PEOPLE SEE WHAT IS REALLY HAPPENING RIGHT BEFORE THEIR VERY EYES?!

Over a year of correctly stating what will happen in succession and still people will deny the truth.

If someone had predicted the winning lottery numbers week after week for months, you'd better believe I'd be watching what they say next and playing the same numbers.

Wake up, turn your TV off and start asking questions and looking for the answers, they're all there for you to see. Pretending this will go away and blindly going about your daily life trying to make it as 'normal' as possible when it clearly isn't normal is NOT going to make this go away. You have to see the truth, know the truth and STOP complying, if you don't do it NOW it will only get worse, to a point when you'll no longer have a choice and it will be too late!!!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> India
> 
> 1.12%
> 
> ...


 Like I said get yourself to India. If it's not that bad you'll be fine and you'll get a free culture holiday.

you won't be missed at work I know that.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> WOW didn't see this coming! ?‍♀ not! Yet another prediction (I mean researching facts readily available to anyone) us so called 'nut jobs' have said.
> 
> WHEN WILL PEOPLE SEE WHAT IS REALLY HAPPENING RIGHT BEFORE THEIR VERY EYES?!
> 
> ...


 This won't cheer you up Wylde.

https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/healthandsocialcare/healthandwellbeing/bulletins/coronavirusandvaccinehesitancygreatbritain/13januaryto7february2021

Which includes the Statistician's quote:

"Over the past three months, we've seen people become increasingly positive about the COVID-19 vaccines, with over nine in ten adults saying they would have it if offered, or having already had it. Of those who are hesitant about receiving the vaccine, it's younger and black adults who are most likely to say this, with concerns around side effects, long term effects and how well the vaccine works being the most common reasons."

A number of today's newspapers carry on their front pages an article detailing it is considered extremely safe for two vaccinated people to meet indoors.

When was it they start killing people Wylde? 6 months? A year? 1 to 2 years? (All claims you have made).


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

More Mental Health facilities & services required


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

The MSM reporting from India is beyond retarded. Predictably the lemmings are lapping it up.

Indias worst death toll for a day was a couple days ago, 3,600 dead. The UK's was around 1800 IIRC .

So India's worst day roughly twice as many dead in total than the UK. Yet India has a population 20 times larger.

In other words the worst day on India saw 10 x less dead per capita than the UK.

India still has less than 150 dead per million , the UK nearly 1900.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> The MSM reporting from India is beyond retarded. Predictably the lemmings are lapping it up.
> 
> Indias worst death toll for a day was a couple days ago, 3,600 dead. The UK's was around 1800 IIRC .
> 
> ...


 Jump out then mate, give some support. if it's all fake and s**t reporting, get out there yourself bud.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The MSM reporting from India is beyond retarded. Predictably the lemmings are lapping it up.
> 
> Indias worst death toll for a day was a couple days ago, 3,600 dead. The UK's was around 1800 IIRC .
> 
> ...


 https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/media-breaks-rank-indian-press-turns-government-countrys-covid/amp/

Widely assumed to be massive under-reporting and actual figure closer to 20k deaths per day.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Fear sells, the media loves bigging up a good story whenever they can. It's disgusting what they've done over this pandemic.

You would only need to be in India for 5 minutes to know why covid can spread soo easily over there. Basic personal hygiene doesn't seem to exist. They s**t on the streets there daily, millions of them.

If you go to a river in a busy city you'll see kids and women etc.. washing up and then 20 metres up stream some guy will be laying a cable off a pier.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/media-breaks-rank-indian-press-turns-government-countrys-covid/amp/
> 
> Widely assumed to be massive under-reporting and actual figure closer to 20k deaths per day.


 its odd isn't it how the UK has over reported and yet India is under reporting.

Always the news is to make the situation appear worse..

and reading that article the journalists are acting surprised that the Indian government isn't telling the truth, jeez, its time they looked closer to home..


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Like I said get yourself to India. If it's not that bad you'll be fine and you'll get a free culture holiday.
> 
> you won't be missed at work I know that.


 If I went I would be more likely to die of dysentery than I would from covid


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been offered a vaccine by txt message but I have not gone for it. Not because I think the government will improve my mobile 5g coverage or they are planning to kill us. It's been on trial for 6 months with unknown long term effects.

I do follow the guidelines and no i am not an anti masker.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Andy Dee said:


> I have been offered a vaccine by txt message but I have not gone for it. Not because I think the government will improve my mobile 5g coverage or they are planning to kill us. It's been on trial for 6 months with unknown long term effects.
> 
> I do follow the guidelines and no i am not an anti masker.


 but..but.. you are endangering the lives of millions of vaccinated people, shameful behaviour


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Substandard said:


> but..but.. you are endangering the lives of millions of vaccinated people, shameful behaviour


 I've been doing that for years long before the pandemic even started so nowt I can do about that anyway!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> but..but.. you are endangering the lives of millions of vaccinated people, shameful behaviour


 first knowledgeable thing you've ever said in your life.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Excellent watch and education for the covid twisters, a mean solid people, sorry, I mean 'the woke' people who are smarter than all the experts of the world.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Excellent watch and education for the covid twisters, a mean solid people, sorry, I mean 'the woke' people who are smarter than all the experts of the world.


 You have just provided way more evidence to question the official story in that video than any "conspiracy theorist" could have spouted


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

todai said:


> Jump out then mate, give some support. if it's all fake and s**t reporting, get out there yourself bud.


 Why would I volunteer to help out a media invented crisis?

To put it into further perspective, for India to equal the UK peak , they would need to reach 36k covid deaths in a day.



Kazza61 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/media-breaks-rank-indian-press-turns-government-countrys-covid/amp/
> 
> Widely assumed to be massive under-reporting and actual figure closer to 20k deaths per day.


 That old chestnut when the data doesn't remotely match the commentary...

"Just say they're massively under reporting deaths"

Why would they do that? I've just seen on the news that the US and other western countries are pledging billions in aid to India if the numbers continue to "surge".

They have clear incentive to over inflate the issue rather than down play it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Why would I volunteer to help out a media invented crisis?
> 
> To put it into further perspective, for India to equal the UK peak , they would need to reach 36k covid deaths in a day.
> 
> ...


 Free money mate, if nothing is going on its easy money, turn up - short holiday head home with a look at a new culture?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

todai said:


> Free money mate, if nothing is going on its easy money, turn up - short holiday head home with a look at a new culture?


 I don't need any "free money" Amazon pay me quite well 

Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> I don't need any "free money" Amazon pay me quite well
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though.


 Everybody would love a free holiday tho. plus then you could post some videos and photos saying it's all nonsense.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/media-breaks-rank-indian-press-turns-government-countrys-covid/amp/
> 
> Widely *assumed* to be massive under-reporting and actual figure closer to 20k deaths per day.


 lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol


 Would you feel better if I'd said widely *reported*?

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/04/27/india/india-covid-underreporting-intl-hnk-dst/index.html

https://news.sky.com/story/india-crematoriums-underreporting-bodies-as-suspicion-grows-over-true-number-of-coronavirus-deaths-12288828

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/24/world/asia/india-coronavirus-deaths.html

https://www.theweek.co.uk/news/world-news/south-and-central-asia/952637/indian-government-accused-hiding-death-toll-amid-covid-storm


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Interesting this events good to go. I wonder if that's cause the people getting the vaccine will all be dead so it'll be socially distanced anyways


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Interesting this events good to go. I wonder if that's cause the people getting the vaccine will all be dead so it'll be socially distanced anyways
> 
> View attachment 199549


 Would you have believed a year ago it would be illegal to hug someone?

You would have said , they will never enforce that.

Just look how easily people have complied because they are terrified.

Amazingly anyone hugging at upcoming events prior to 21st June could be arrested.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> Would you have believed a year ago it would be illegal to hug someone?
> 
> You would have said , they will never enforce that.
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately it's pointless explaining to you the obvious interactions involved in hugging. But good to see venues are open. 
I just don't understand at what time were all supposed to die tho with these bad vaccines? because apparently this was a new way of life forever, and covid doesnt exist but it does exist then it doesnt and we will all die and its a big conspiracy.

when you throw enough s**t eventually something sticks I guess. I'm keen to know when my covid vaccine is going to kill me or track me. mainly so I can get some health insurance.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Unfortunately it's pointless explaining to you the obvious interactions involved in hugging. But good to see venues are open.
> I just don't understand at what time were all supposed to die tho with these bad vaccines? because apparently this was a new way of life forever, and covid doesnt exist but it does exist then it doesnt and we will all die and its a big conspiracy.
> 
> when you throw enough s**t eventually something sticks I guess. I'm keen to know when my covid vaccine is going to kill me or track me. mainly so I can get some health insurance.


 there is an event on in Liverpool this weekend, no social distancing or masks they can share water bottles if they like, no law against that, but they can be arrested if they hug...

Yep, makes perfect sense


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> there is an event on in Liverpool this weekend, no social distancing or masks they can share water bottles if they like, no law against that, but they can be arrested if they hug...
> 
> Yep, makes perfect sense


 Show me were it outlines you can share water bottles? you're also picking at minuscule points to justify the overall weak argument.. it's like arguing with a child. We at work have a good laugh at you and your co-authors posts tho so there is that.

"what's the mong saying today" is the usual :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Would you feel better if I'd said widely *reported*?
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2021/04/27/india/india-covid-underreporting-intl-hnk-dst/index.html
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> *Show me were it outlines you can share water bottles?* you're also picking at minuscule points to justify the overall weak argument.. it's like arguing with a child. *We at work have a good laugh at you* and your co-authors posts tho so there is that.
> 
> "what's the mong saying today" is the usual :lol:


 I dont have to, its you who has to show me the law that says they cant...

Thats how laws work

At work? Yep, valuable contributor to sociaty where everyone at the workplace logs into a bodybuiling forum and laughs at people on the internet.

Are you an MP by any chance?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol


 yep, the more deaths the more aid they recieve... so lets hide the death count... :huh:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> I dont have to, its you who has to show me the law that says they cant...
> 
> Thats how laws work
> 
> ...


 Yeh so you can't. You invented a scenario in your head to get upset about. ok so you login when you're not at work? That explains why you're on here a lot in that case. Unemployed!


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Yeh so you can't. You invented a scenario in your head to get upset about. ok so you login when you're not at work? That explains why you're on here a lot in that case. Unemployed!


 are you and your friends all laughing at each other because you dont know how laws work?

Laws expressly forbid things, they dont tell you what you can do.

The burden of proof lies with he who affirms.

I suppose you think the burden of proof that unicorns dont exist lies with me as well?

Ask your friends if they have stopped laughing yet..


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> are you and your friends all laughing at each other because you dont know how laws work?
> 
> Laws expressly forbid things, they dont tell you what you can do.
> 
> ...


 You made a statement mate. I asked you to show evidence of it. You can't. You're the retard
You've made it funnier now! Get on the job centre page and find some work your oxygen thief.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> You made a statement mate. I asked you to show evidence of it. You can't. You're the retard
> You've made it funnier now! Get on the job centre page and find some work your oxygen thief.


 the evidence that you can share bottles is that there is no law against it..

Ask your friends if they can stop laughing at you for a minute...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The tide turns

BMJ: 'Unprececedented levels of sickness after vaccination'
This letter from a consultant in the NHS, published by the British Medical Journal, is worth printing in full (bold mine), without comment. None needed.

"Re: Do doctors have to have the covid-19 vaccine?

Dear Editor

I have had more vaccines in my life than most people and come from a place of significant personal and professional experience in relation to this pandemic, having managed a service during the first 2 waves and all the contingencies that go with that.

Nevertheless, what I am currently struggling with is the failure to report the reality of the morbidity caused by our current vaccination program within the health service and staff population. The levels of sickness after vaccination is unprecedented and staff are getting very sick and some with neurological symptoms which is having a huge impact on the health service function. Even the young and healthy are off for days, some for weeks, and some requiring medical treatment. Whole teams are being taken out as they went to get vaccinated together.

Mandatory vaccination in this instance is stupid, unethical and irresponsible when it comes to protecting our staff and public health. We are in the voluntary phase of vaccination, and encouraging staff to take an unlicensed product that is impacting on their immediate health, and I have direct experience of staff contracting Covid AFTER vaccination and probably transmitting it. In fact, it is clearly stated that these vaccine products do not offer immunity or stop transmission. In which case why are we doing it? There is no longitudinal safety data (a couple of months of trial data at best) available and these products are only under emergency licensing. What is to say that there are no longitudinal adverse effects that we may face that may put the entire health sector at risk?

Flu is a massive annual killer, it inundates the health system, it kills young people, the old the comorbid, and yet people can chose whether or not they have that vaccine (which had been around for a long time). And you can list a whole number of other examples of vaccines that are not mandatory and yet they protect against diseases of higher consequence.

Coercion and mandating medical treatments on our staff, of members of the public especially when treatments are still in the experimental phase, are firmly in the realms of a totalitarian Nazi dystopia and fall far outside of our ethical values as the guardians of health.

I and my entire family have had COVID. This as well as most of my friends, relatives and colleagues. I have recently lost a relatively young family member with comorbidities to heart failure, resulting from the pneumonia caused by Covid. Despite this, I would never debase myself and agree, that we should abandon our liberal principles and the international stance on bodily sovereignty, free informed choice and human rights and support unprecedented coercion of professionals, patients and people to have experimental treatments with limited safety data. This and the policies that go with this are more of a danger to our society than anything else we have faced over the last year.

What has happened to "my body my choice?" What has happened to scientific and open debate? If I don't prescribe an antibiotic to a patient who doesn't need it as they are healthy, am I anti-antibiotics? Or an antibiotic-denier? Is it not time that people truly thought about what is happening to us and where all of this is taking us?"

Here is another letter from GP, Dr Teck Khong. It is one of a few (very few) which actually rationalises the decision to refuse the 'vaccine' on sound medical, ethical and scientific grounds, in response to an article which bizarrely seeks to argue the case for staff getting the highly experimental, emergency use only, demonstrably harmful and largely unnecessary 'vaccine' on exactly the same grounds!

Dear Editor,

When I was offered Covid vaccination by my GP, I asked him which it was he was offering me. He thought they were all the same until I explained that there are 7 technological approaches being employed in the making of the 214 vaccine candidates that were in the pipeline or had reached emergency authorisation in December 2020. This impression of homogeneity has been allowed to be glibly glossed over in the mass immunisation programme.

Equally, it is disingenuous to give the public the impression that there are no potential long term sequelae, no more than is the dearth of information that makes the ethical requirement of informed consent a mockery given the relentless and coercive push of the mass immunisation programme.

We in the medical profession should remain not only vigilant to adverse events in the aftermath of vaccination but must also be advocates of our patients in timely intervention with the most appropriate medicines for any given clinical stage of illness presentation. Additionally, we must continue to support one another in the understanding of the pathophysiology of causally related adverse events so we are enabled to define with greater accuracy the risk factors of the vulnerable. Indeed, it would appear that many may not require vaccination while some are peculiarly susceptible not only to SARS-CoV-2 but to developing serious reactions to certain classes of the Covid vaccines.

Dr Teck Khong
GP
Past President of BMA Leicestershire & Rutland

I can't believe there are only 10 responses to this article so far. I think it demonstrates how reluctant NHS staff are to make their opinions public, which is not good at all. Debate has been stifled within the medical profession.

Update: 13th April 2021

The BMJ have now removed the letter from Dr. Polyakova, replacing it with this statement:

So, they allege that a letter which they published, which was presumably verified as genuine and which they do not criticise itself as being untrue, "is being used to spread misinformation" and is being "attributed in a misleading way on certain websites and social media". In what way? How? By quoting in full, as I have done here and letting people make up their own minds about a letter which is pretty damn clear and leaves very little room for misinterpretation? This is just pathetic and transparent censorship of inconvenient information by BMJ, published on their own website, which they now find deeply embarrassing, so therefore have 'unpublished' it, using a risible excuse for so doing. It doesn't really inspire much trust does it?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> The tide turns


 Another load of cut and paste from you that gives the opinion of ONE doctor. A doctor who is a GP from the mighty Leicestershire, not an actually an expert in what he refers to.

Hardly the tide turning is it. Just spark up another spliff mate.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

I hear they're developing a pill to combat covid.

&#8230;Apparently you "Teck Khong" and you'll be OK!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> risible


 Deffo cut+paste; no way is this in Wylde's lexicon!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

See the Paedophile protectors are still in full swing and denial lol.

PLANS TO JAB SCHOOLCHILDREN BY SEPTEMBER. WHO WILL PROTECT THE CHILDREN AGAINST THIS EVILNESS??


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

@Kazza61


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> @Kazza61


 When is it we all start dying again Wylde? How many millions have had it now? How many of them have been admitted to hospital or have died as a direct result of it so far?? At what point do you look in the mirror and realise you've been a complete dick about this?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> When is it we all start dying again Wylde? How many millions have had it now? How many of them have been admitted to hospital or have died as a direct result of it so far?? At what point do you look in the mirror and realise you've been a complete dick about this?


 My 87 year old mother in law keeps asking me when this Suicide Vaccine is going to kill her off, she was maypole dancing in the Care Home yesterday, not sure hers is working very well, she has never felt so good. Bloomin Government can't get anything right.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> My 87 year old mother in law keeps asking me when this Suicide Vaccine is going to kill her off, she was maypole dancing in the Care Home yesterday, not sure hers is working very well, she has never felt so good. Bloomin Government can't get anything right.


 It's a tracking chip. They're counting her steps around the care home


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> When is it we all start dying again Wylde? How many millions have had it now? How many of them have been admitted to hospital or have died as a direct result of it so far?? At what point do you look in the mirror and realise you've been a complete dick about this?


 The Vaccine is killing people and making them sick, Media are telling you it's Covid and you believe them lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> The Vaccine is killing people and making them sick, Media are telling you it's Covid and you believe them lol.
> 
> View attachment 199625
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> The Vaccine is killing people and making them sick, Media are telling you it's Covid and you believe them lol.
> 
> View attachment 199625
> 
> ...


 So how do you explain more UK vaccines equaling less infections and less people in hospital with Covid-19??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

@wylde99 can you explain the low death rate in Israel and why nobody who knows people who have had the vaccine in the UK, knows anyone whose been ill or died from it?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Denied said:


> @wylde99 can you explain the low death rate in Israel and why nobody who knows people who have had the vaccine in the UK, knows anyone whose been ill or died from it?


 most people in the UK dont know anyone who has died from Covid either..


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

"The number of billionaires in the world has soared by 30 per cent in just a year - in stark contrast to millions who have lost their livelihoods during the pandemic.

A total of 2,755 people now share a huge combined wealth of £9.54 trillion, it has emerged - up from £5.83 trillion a year ago."

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/uks-richest-named-number-billionaires-23880349.amp

"A year of Covid-19 lockdowns has cost the UK economy £251bn - the equivalent of the entire annual output of the south-east of England or nearly twice that of Scotland, "

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/business/2021/mar/22/a-year-of-covid-lockdowns-has-cost-the-uk-economy-251bn-study-says

So while the world's richest have seen their collective wealth nearly double since the beginning of the scamdemic. Up by nearly £4 trillion

UK taxpayers now in debt by an extra £251 billion, and it's the same for many other western nations.

it's almost as if a huge transfer of wealth has taken place...


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

They announced yesterday that we have secured a trade deal with India that will generate a billion pounds and 6000 new jobs

Sounds great until you remember we spent 37 billion on an App.......

Just imagine how many jobs that money could have created if used wisely.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> They announced yesterday that we have secured a trade deal with India that will generate a billion pounds and 6000 new jobs
> 
> Sounds great until you remember we spent 37 billion on an App.......
> 
> Just imagine how many jobs that money could have created if used wisely.


 wasn't just an app, was the whole process.... created 100's of jobs. Yes some was probably wasted and given to 'friends' but what you're saying about it being just an app is nonsense, takes 4 seconds to find that out also. Do better


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Substandard said:


> They announced yesterday that we have secured a trade deal with India that will generate a billion pounds and 6000 new jobs
> 
> Sounds great until you remember we spent 37 billion on an App.......
> 
> Just imagine how many jobs that money could have created if used wisely.


 Not only did it cost £37 billion , it was completely useless and of zero benefit

*
"Scathing report blasts 'unimaginable' £37bn cost of coronavirus test and trace system
*

*

*

No measurable evidence that scheme made difference in slowing progress of pandemic, cross-party committee finds"

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/coronavirus-test-trace-dido-harding-report-b1814714.html%3famp

Of course all the covid fajs will jump to it's defence. As they have/do with every covid policy that chucks billions down the drain or takes away more freedom.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/covid-cases-uk-summer-chris-whitty-b1814442.html

This is because not everyone in the UK will have been vaccinated when restrictions are eased, or be fully protected having had the jabs, he explained, therefore allowing the virus to continue circulating among susceptible pockets of the population.

"We hope it doesn't happen soon. It might, for example, happen later in the summer if we open up gradually, or because of the seasonal effect it might happen over the next autumn and winter," Prof Whitty said.

He added: "All the modelling suggests there is going to be a further surge and that will find the people who either have not been vaccinated *or where the vaccine has not worked.*

hahahaha get a vaccine they said, get back to normal they said....


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> wasn't just an app, was the whole process.... created 100's of jobs. Yes some was probably wasted and given to 'friends' but what you're saying about it being just an app is nonsense, takes 4 seconds to find that out also. Do better


 The report said NHS test and trace must "wean itself off" *its reliance on private-sector consultants*, after figures showed it was still employing around 2,500 in early February on an estimated daily rate of £1,100 a head - with the highest-paid individual costing taxpayers £6,624 a day.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/coronavirus-test-trace-dido-harding-report-b1814714.html

Never mind, I suppose that wage bill is acceptable..


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Substandard said:


> Never mind, I suppose that wage bill is acceptable..


 A bargain at the price! Especially when you consider a cross party report found the test and trace system was of absolutely no benefit.

Very productive jobs, every one of them!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

According to Sky News this evening, there have been more global cases of Covid-19 in the last 2 weeks than throughout the entire first 6 months of the pandemic.

In other news,

COVID-19 infections continue to spread fast across the Americas following the relaxation of measures - with intensive care units filling up with younger people, according to an official.

In Brazil, mortality rates have doubled among those younger than 39, quadrupled among those in their 40s and tripled for those in their 50s since December, the director of the Pan American Health Organisation (PAHO) Carissa Etienne said today.

Hospitalisation rates among those under 39 years have increased by more than 70% in Chile.

In some areas of the US, more people in their 20s are now being hospitalised for COVID-19 than people in their 70s.

In comparison I think we can say we are currently doing pretty well in the UK.

No doubt someone will be along shortly to say no we are not, or there are no cases elsewhere or we didn't go to the moon etc.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> *According to Sky News* this evening, there have been more global cases of Covid-19 in the last 2 weeks than throughout the entire first 6 months of the pandemic.
> 
> In other news,
> 
> ...


 did they happen to mention there was only one death in the UK on Monday?

did they also mention ithere are areas that have zero cases of infection?

No of course they didnt, they just tell you what they want you to hear...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> did they happen to mention there was only one death in the UK on Monday?
> 
> did they also mention ithere are areas that have zero cases of infection?
> 
> No of course they didnt, they just tell you what they want you to hear...


 Haven't checked the full site but this is in today's timeline...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> did they also mention ithere are areas that have zero cases of infection?
> 
> No of course they didnt, they just tell you what they want you to hear...


 Not zero infections but zero deaths throughout the month of April - it was all over the newspapers and mainstream UK news sites last week.

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-56923757.amp

Edit - could have been infections too but don't recall.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Haven't checked the full site but this is in today's timeline...
> 
> View attachment 199837


 they never mention any good news, they forgot to mention the 750k that was out in London on the Anti lockdown March as well but had lots of airtime for Man U fans breaking into Old Trafford.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Not zero infections but zero deaths throughout the month of April - it was all over the newspapers and mainstream UK news sites last week.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-56923757.amp
> 
> Edit - could have been infections too but don't recall.


 heard it mentioned about infections on Talk Radio this afternoon

with all that news makes you wonder why people are all still wearing masks...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> heard it mentioned about infections on Talk Radio this afternoon
> 
> with all that news makes you wonder why people are all still wearing masks...


 There have been lots of positive newspaper front pages over last couple of weeks and BBC news has an item where it shows them daily so I don't think they are particularly averse to good news. And if masks are around for a while yet, it's hardly a great hardship is it?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> There have been lots of positive newspaper front pages over last couple of weeks and BBC news has an item where it shows them daily so I don't think they are particularly averse to good news. And if masks are around for a while yet, it's hardly a great hardship is it?


 maybe not for you but think about a generation of young children in their formative years not being able to see anyones face outside his/her home

The long term damage to future generations of children is incalculable..


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

todai said:


> wasn't just an app, was the whole process.... created 100's of jobs. Yes some was probably wasted and given to 'friends' but what you're saying about it being just an app is nonsense, takes 4 seconds to find that out also. Do better


 Come on now. Don't let your contempt for certain people on here totally cloud your judgement. Absolutely everything about the track and trace app has been a total disaster.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Substandard said:


> maybe not for you but think about a generation of young children in their formative years not being able to see anyones face outside his/her home
> 
> The long term damage to future generations of children is incalculable..


 This.
Anyone still wearing a mask should stop and ask themselves why.

They were ineffective this time last year anyway when there was a massive shortage weren't they? Apparently

People literally just do as they're told now don't they, and question absolutely nothing. The county is full of Kazza types though, lapping up everything they're told

Worlds f**ked


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Substandard said:


> did they happen to mention there was only one death in the UK on Monday?
> 
> did they also mention ithere are areas that have zero cases of infection?
> 
> No of course they didnt, they just tell you what they want you to hear...


 You and a few others constantly criticise UK policies of lockdowns and vaccinations saying it does not work then in the face of serious issues with Covid around the world you now criticize the media for not telling us how well we are doing in the UK.

Granted, mistakes have been made by many Governments around the world and ours is certainly no exception but there is no logical consistency to this utter drivel that you post.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> maybe not for you but think about a generation of young children in their formative years not being able to see anyones face outside his/her home
> 
> The long term damage to future generations of children is incalculable..


 I think you exaggerate the issue. Masks are only worn in public indoor spaces. I have a 3 year old. They don't wear them at her childminder, no one wears them in parks or play areas and of course we don't wear them in the house and no one on a TV is wearing them either. He language skills are well advanced and so are her interpersonal skills. So I would say the impact on her to date is zero. She starts primary school in September. None of the kids wear them there - neither do the teachers when in class. Their guidance is to wear them only in situations where they cannot effectively social distance from other adults. The dinner ladies do not wear them when supervising outdoor play. Secondary school children are wearing them when in class but not when outside. Large parts of Asia have been wearing masks socially for years. I'm not aware of any studies detailing how Asian children or their societies have been significantly negatively impacted by them.

So I sort of agree the damage is incalculable but only because there's hardly anything to calculate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> The county is full of Kazza types though, lapping up everything they're told


 Which county would that be?? I definitely want to live there.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Which county would that be?? I definitely want to live there.


 :lol:

Phaggotshire!!!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> This.
> Anyone still wearing a mask should stop and ask themselves why.
> 
> They were ineffective this time last year anyway when there was a massive shortage weren't they? Apparently
> ...


 How is it so difficult to comprehend that a face covering can restrict the distance water droplets travel when coming out of your mouth or nose when you talk, cough or sneeze? It's not rocket science. (Well it sort of is, but we really don't need to get into propulsion just now). And there's no real argument that the virus travels on those droplets when people are infected and is the route of transmission for infecting others. The same reason hospital theatre staff wear masks - to stop them infecting their patients.

And given how dramatic you're being about me and my "types" maybe you ought to get your estrogen levels checked.....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> :lol:
> 
> Phaggotshire!!!


 Oh well played sir.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> I think you exaggerate the issue. Masks are only worn in public indoor spaces. I have a 3 year old. They don't wear them at her childminder, no one wears them in parks or play areas and of course we don't wear them in the house and no one on a TV is wearing them either. *He language skills are well advanced* *and so are her* interpersonal skills. So I would say the impact on her to date is zero. She starts primary school in September. None of the kids wear them there - neither do the teachers when in class. Their guidance is to wear them only in situations where they cannot effectively social distance from other adults. The dinner ladies do not wear them when supervising outdoor play. Secondary school children are wearing them when in class but not when outside. Large parts of Asia have been wearing masks socially for years. I'm not aware of any studies detailing how Asian children or their societies have been significantly negatively impacted by them.
> 
> So I sort of agree the damage is incalculable but only because there's hardly anything to calculate.


 Better than yours I hope..


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> How is it so difficult to comprehend that a face covering can restrict the distance water droplets travel when coming out of your mouth or nose when you talk, cough or sneeze? It's not rocket science. (Well it sort of is, but we really don't need to get into propulsion just now). And there's no real argument that the virus travels on those droplets when people are infected and is the route of transmission for infecting others. The same reason hospital theatre staff wear masks - to stop them infecting their patients.
> 
> And given how dramatic you're being about me and my "types" maybe you ought to get your estrogen levels checked.....


 when did you ever see anyone sneeze or cough without covering their mouth in the past?

Hospital theatre staff wear maks because they may have to cough and sneeze and they have their hands busy.

If masks worked why are so many patients in hospital picking up sepsis and MRSA?

oh, and 25% of people have caught covid whilst in hospital with nurses wearing full PPE.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

ByTheNumbers said:


> You and a few others constantly criticise UK policies of lockdowns and vaccinations saying it does not work then in the face of serious issues with Covid around the world you now criticize the media for not telling us how well we are doing in the UK.
> 
> Granted, mistakes have been made by many Governments around the world and ours is certainly no exception but there is no logical consistency to this utter drivel that you post.


 When India gets 33k deaths a day they will be on the same level of performance as the UK

They are nowhere near as bad as we have been


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Substandard said:


> They are nowhere near as bad as we have been


 Choose your time and place and you can make a case for any nonsense you like.

I was referring to what you said was happening here and now.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> when did you ever see anyone sneeze or cough without covering their mouth in the past?
> 
> Hospital theatre staff wear maks because they may have to cough and sneeze and they have their hands busy.
> 
> ...


 Of course you see people lots of times coughing and sneezing without covering their mouths. And also breathing heavily and talking and spluttering.

Theatre staff wear masks for so much more than that. You can easily google it.

MRSA tends to hang about on surfaces and skin.

They probably didn't catch it off the nurses who were wearing full PPE.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> Better than yours I hope..


 I owe you an ahhhh. Sorry an 'r'.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Of course you see people lots of times coughing and sneezing without covering their mouths. And also breathing heavily and talking and spluttering.
> 
> Theatre staff wear masks for so much more than that. You can easily google it.
> 
> ...


 Can you explain the tens of thousands of NHS workers that have tested positive for Covid if their PPE works?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Choose your time and place and you can make a case for any nonsense you like.
> 
> I was referring to what you said was happening here and now.


 there isnt anything happening here and now....


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> How is it so difficult to comprehend that a face covering can restrict the distance water droplets travel when coming out of your mouth or nose when you talk, cough or sneeze? It's not rocket science. (Well it sort of is, but we really don't need to get into propulsion just now). And there's no real argument that the virus travels on those droplets when people are infected and is the route of transmission for infecting others. The same reason hospital theatre staff wear masks - to stop them infecting their patients.
> 
> And given how dramatic you're being about me and my "types" maybe you ought to get your estrogen levels checked.....


 My E2 is sound don't worry!

My point is, when we were told they weren't effective no one was fussed, now most people s**t themselves when I go about without one on because some goon now says they work

People should be able to do what they want, if you've got one on then you don't need to worry about what the next man is doing, right?

Its a sad state of affairs mate that's all. You can't hide away from a virus forever.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> My E2 is sound don't worry!
> 
> My point is, when we were told they weren't effective no one was fussed, now most people s**t themselves when I go about without one on because some goon now says they work
> 
> ...


 But they peddled the lie that a mask doesnt protect you it protects others from you, that way someone without a mask is labelled a danger to others.

Its all part of Sages social conditioning, its no secret that a large proportion of Sage are Psycologists


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> That's a show on Sky News Australia called Outsiders and features non-mainstream opinion.
> 
> "The show debuted with three co-hosts, two of whom were fired for separate controversial comments. Former Labor leader Mark Latham was the show's primary host until his employment was terminated by Sky News on 29 March 2017, following several controversial statements made on the show. On 2 November 2018, former Liberal MP Ross Cameron became the second co-host to be sacked, after using offensive racial stereotypes to refer to Chinese people despite it being in a context of defending China."
> 
> ...


 Brilliant.

Sky news create a segment to let people discuss things from different points of view.

Then sack everyone who raises a different point of view.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

See you're still arguing over this fake Pandemic in which when you step outside you literally see none of it yet are constantly reminded of it through Masks and Propaganda lol.

Anyone still complaint Is a Braindead, Soulless Moron.

Coming for your children next?. Not a conspiracy ,just the terrifying truth.

All the assurances that vaccinating children is not necessary are all being brushed aside as a new ramping up of fear and coercion begins. Parents will be coerced into subjecting their children to this appalling act in order to "protect others in their family".
This is GUILT.
This is laying extreme guilt onto a generation who should be out there living life and having fun. How dare they lay this on the fearful public,which they have created.
As a consequence parents will be basically blackmailed into toeing the line for the greater good.

"All in this together"?

No we are not!

Rational parents who have seen the way this cult of fear operates will not "toe the line"
and will refuse to have their beloved children "jabbed!". All parents must reject and rebel against this terrible criminal act of Coercion.
Is there no end to their tyranny and evil?

Coming for your children next?. Not a conspiracy ,just the terrifying truth.

All the assurances that vaccinating children is not necessary are all being brushed aside as a new ramping up of fear and coercion begins. Parents will be coerced into subjecting their children to this appalling act in order to "protect others in their family".
This is GUILT.
This is laying extreme guilt onto a generation who should be out there living life and having fun. How dare they lay this on the fearful public,which they have created.
As a consequence parents will be basically blackmailed into toeing the line for the greater good.

"All in this together"?

No we are not!

Rational parents who have seen the way this cult of fear operates will not "toe the line"
and will refuse to have their beloved children "jabbed!". All parents must reject and rebel against this terrible criminal act of Coercion.
Is there no end to their tyranny and evil?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> My E2 is sound don't worry!
> 
> My point is, when we were told they weren't effective no one was fussed, now most people s**t themselves when I go about without one on because some goon now says they work
> 
> ...


 Initially masks were looked at in terms of did they directly protect the wearer and it was found they really didn't. However when they were looked at in terms of whether they protected others if the wearer was infected, they were found to limit the distance and spread of infected droplets from the wearer's mouth thereby limiting the chances of infecting others. That's why the change in message occurred.

And that's why people do bother if someone isn't wearing one as they could still spread the disease over a wider areas (if they are infected) and the cloth masks others are wearing would not be sufficient to protect them from it. It's a simple and reasonably effective risk reduction tool that's all, and nothing but a slight inconvenience to use it.

Luckily the UK is now in a very strong position and we seem to be coming out of the woods nicely. Look at the Americas and India and we are a world away from their situation currently with plenty of reason to be optimistic.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> Can you explain the tens of thousands of NHS workers that have tested positive for Covid if their PPE works?


 Two things - there are varying levels of PPE with the most robust saved for the ICUs and Covid wards. And secondly, no-one wears PPE 24 hours a day.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> Sky news create a segment to let people discuss things from different points of view.
> 
> Then sack everyone who raises a different point of view.


 It was Sky News Australia but I guess even free speech has limits? I was watching a documentary about 4Chan and it's later iterations the other day and they were set up on the premise of free speech. Very soon those those boards were covered in paedophilic content, rape threats, goading for people to be killed, extreme gore etc etc.

I think there does have to be limits of some kind but it's a massive debate and not one we will resolve any time soon.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Substandard said:


> Can you explain the tens of thousands of NHS workers that have tested positive for Covid if their PPE works?


 Id imagine NHS works catch everything going, not just covid, and regardless of levels of PPE.

You'll find most infections of anything, are down to touching something. How many people do you see taking their masks off and the first thing they do is stretch their nose or wipe their mouth without knowing. PPE like masks and gloves can help, but the protection it offers is extremely limited.

I still remember the start of this plandemic, i watched a women going to her car after leaving a shop, mask on, gloves on etc. She got to her car, touched the boot handle, loaded her shopping, touched and opened her driver door, keys in, engine on, touched the steering while and gear stick, then decided to take her gloves off, not clean her hands, light a *** up then touch the steering wheel and gear stick and drive off. So shes touching everything she touched with gloves on, but without wearing them. So whats the point in wearing gloves.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Two things - there are varying levels of PPE with the most robust saved for the ICUs and Covid wards. And secondly, no-one wears PPE 24 hours a day.


 my friend is an ICU nurse, she caught it at work...


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Substandard said:


> my friend is an ICU nurse, she caught it at work...


 No she didn't


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> my friend is an ICU nurse, she caught it at work...


 How would she that so specifically??


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> How would she that so specifically??


 she only knows she had because she had a positive test at work, she had no symptoms

Shes also had the jab, she was ill off that..

No one knows for sure where they got it unless they have never left the house and they get it, you may as well take all the stats and burn them with an attitude like that.

they produce stats based on the test and trace when they ask people where they have been


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> No she didn't


 I didnt realise you knew her...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> she only knows she had because she had a positive test at work, she had no symptoms
> 
> Shes also had the jab, she was ill off that..
> 
> ...


 The positive test isn't the moment of infection. Could have been quite some time previously. You need to talk to her about all this stuff rattling around your head. Hopefully she can put you straight.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> The positive test isn't the moment of infection. Could have been quite some time previously. You need to talk to her about all this stuff rattling around your head. Hopefully she can put you straight.


 she has put me straight on quite a few things, she would lose her job if she said it publically.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> she has put me straight on quite a few things, she would lose her job if she said it publically.


 I reckon if she holds the same views as you ICU in Covid times isn't for her. Lucky she was asymptomatic.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Substandard said:


> I didnt realise you knew her...


 I have no idea what we are even talking about. I just felt the need to say it


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> Come on now. Don't let your contempt for certain people on here totally cloud your judgement. Absolutely everything about the track and trace app has been a total disaster.


 Not saying the app wasn't. But it wasn't the sole cause of the spending.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> she has put me straight on quite a few things, she would lose her job if she said it publically.


 That old chestnut.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> That old chestnut.


 so you know her as well?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> so you know her as well?


 Yes mate, she told me a different story.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> @wylde99 can you explain the low death rate in Israel and why nobody who knows people who have had the vaccine in the UK, knows anyone whose been ill or died from it?


 TBF a lot (maybe near on half) of the people I know, mainly young healthy people, who have had it, have been pretty ill for a day or 2.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

todai said:


> wasn't just an app, was the whole process.... created 100's of jobs. Yes some was probably wasted and given to 'friends' but what you're saying about it being just an app is nonsense, takes 4 seconds to find that out also. Do better


 An app that didn't work.

100s of public sector jobs (ie paid for by tax payers) that achieved essentially nothing.

If the public sector creates jobs that add no value for anyone, other than the people who get the jobs it's not helping the country at all.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Initially masks were looked at in terms of did they directly protect the wearer and it was found they really didn't. However when they were looked at in terms of whether they protected others if the wearer was infected, they were found to limit the distance and spread of infected droplets from the wearer's mouth thereby limiting the chances of infecting others. That's why the change in message occurred.


 As you mentioned earlier masks have been worn is Asia for years.

There was already plenty of data available to show how corona viruses and other respiratory viruses interact with masks, years before anyone had ever heard of Covid-19.

There were no "new findings" they just changed their minds, for whatever reason.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> f the public sector creates jobs that add no value for anyone, other than the people who get the jobs it's not helping the country at all.


 There's plenty of those 'made up jobs' that isn't really doing anything productive.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> An app that didn't work.
> 
> 100s of public sector jobs (ie paid for by tax payers) that achieved essentially nothing.
> 
> If the public sector creates jobs that add no value for anyone, other than the people who get the jobs it's not helping the country at all.


 a mean, thanks, I guess, for just repeating what he said above. and I'll just repeat what I said... *it wasn't just an app....*

But a mean, thanks, for your important and valued contribution.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> There's plenty of those 'made up jobs' that isn't really doing anything productive.


 If it's in the public sector you can't claim that these jobs are a positive though.

If private companies do this it's their own money that's being wasted and they will be contributing tax, NI etc for the privilege.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

todai said:


> a mean, thanks, I guess, for just repeating what he said above. and I'll just repeat what I said... *it wasn't just an app....*
> 
> But a mean, thanks, for your important and valued contribution.


 So you think it was a good use of public sector money, that shouldn't be questioned?

I was replying to your comment about "creating jobs".


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> So you think it was a good use of public sector money, that shouldn't be questioned?
> 
> I was replying to your comment about "creating jobs".


 The full process? yes. The app? also yes! Could it have been done better... yes! Sometimes we choose the wrong companies to do work, I have it in construction all the time. it's getting questioned, there will be a review etc


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

todai said:


> Yes mate, she told me a different story.


 you do realise you are trolling yourself now. don't you?

You will verify the fact by responding to this post.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> As you mentioned earlier masks have been worn is Asia for years.
> 
> There was already plenty of data available to show how corona viruses and other respiratory viruses interact with masks, years before anyone had ever heard of Covid-19.
> 
> There were no "new findings" they just changed their minds, for whatever reason.


 On the 6th June last year it was the WHO who declared there was new evidence to support the use of masks particularly in situations where social distancing may be compromised. This was particularly linked to the identification that the disease may be present in some people without any obvious signs (NB. They were asymptomatic). They added that they should be used within a range of measures.

The UK was satisfied by the evidence and chose to implement the recommendation from 15th June.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> If it's in the public sector you can't claim that these jobs are a positive though.
> 
> If private companies do this it's their own money that's being wasted and they will be contributing tax, NI etc for the privilege.


 The knock on effect is that people still have to pay for it even if indirectly.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> TBF a lot (maybe near on half) of the people I know, mainly young healthy people, who have had it, have been pretty ill for a day or 2.


 Think that's a far cry from the assumption wyldes making that there's hundreds of deaths and thousands of seriously ill people.

Plus how many of those are actually ill because of the jab. In the trials, just as many of the control group had serious adverse reactions as the ones given the actual jab. Add that to everyone banging on about sides in the news and on forum's and you'll have a lot more people reporting side effects than you would do normally.

Would be interesting to see, how the stats on the adverse side effects compare to every other vaccine during the testing phase.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Substandard said:


> she has put me straight on quite a few things, she would lose her job if she said it publically.


 No she hasn't


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> No she hasn't


 shake it all about, do the okey kokey and we turn around.....


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> On the 6th June last year it was the WHO who declared there was new evidence to support the use of masks particularly in situations where social distancing may be compromised. This was particularly linked to the identification that the disease may be present in some people without any obvious signs (NB. They were asymptomatic). They added that they should be used within a range of measures.
> 
> The UK was satisfied by the evidence and chose to implement the recommendation from 15th June.


 Yes we have tended to follow the WHO advice, but there weren't any new findings, Covid doesn't interact differently with a face mask than any other corona virus or similar respiratory viruses.

They wouldn't start out assuming that Covid was different, and wait for evidence that it was the same before recommending masks. They would have started out assuming that it would be like other similar viruses.

Whether it was because they wanted to toe the line with the WHO (unlikely) or because they had ballsed up PPE contracts (more likely) or some other reason we will probably never know, but science didn't discover a before unknown use for masks on the 6th of June.

Remember the original policy wasn't simply "you don't need a mask" it was "DO NOT wear a mask" that's a pretty major u-turn.

The whole thing has been a bit strange, a "centre-right conservative" government administering socialist/communist policies that clearly aren't coming from the top (Boris' "bodies piled in the street" etc).

Posh Eton graduate, brexiteering, trade union hating tories would never truly have believed in policies like furlough, enforced lockdowns etc behind closed doors. The whole thing has been about pleasing the centre crowd, I didn't think Boris was the type to abandon his political ideals to chase a few votes.

Pretty safe to assume though if Boris gave us lockdowns and furlough, we are lucky Corbyn never got in as we'd have about as many freedoms as the Chinese.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> *On the 6th June last year it was the WHO who declared there was new evidence to support the use of masks particularly in situations where social distancing may be compromised.* This was particularly linked to the identification that the disease may be present in some people without any obvious signs (NB. They were asymptomatic). They added that they should be used within a range of measures.
> 
> The UK was satisfied by the evidence and chose to implement the recommendation from 15th June.


 and coincidentally the shortage of PPE had been addressed and the NHS and Government had an over abundance of masks to shift


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> and coincidentally the shortage of PPE had been addressed and the NHS and Government had an over abundance of masks to shift


 Yeah, that can be the only reason the World Health Organisation issued its guidance so the UK could shift its spare masks.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Yeah, that can be the only reason the World Health Organisation issued its guidance so the UK could shift its spare masks.


 https://www.who.int/about/funding

Bearing in mind the UK donates more than any other country voluntarily to the WHO, there may be a reason why they would return the favour.

also


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> https://www.who.int/about/funding
> 
> Bearing in mind the UK donates more than any other country voluntarily to the WHO, there may be a reason why they would return the favour.
> 
> also


 Ok, so explain why they've just heavily criticised us for buying up more vaccines for autumn boosters and told us we should be donating them to 3rd world countries instead?


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Ok, so explain why they've just heavily criticised us for buying up more vaccines for autumn boosters and told us we should be donating them to 3rd world countries instead?


 its called politics


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> its called politics


 So the WHO put out some updated guidance to the world as a back-hander to us so we could shift a load of masks (even though we still had to buy a load in) and then criticised us about our approach to vaccine use because of politics?? This is nonsense my friend.

I much prefer discussing bodybuilding with you.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> So the WHO put out some updated guidance to the world as a back-hander to us so we could shift a load of masks (even though we still had to buy a load in) and then criticised us about our approach to vaccine use because of politics?? This is nonsense my friend.
> 
> I much prefer discussing bodybuilding with you.


 they want us to donate the vaccines so there is an average death toll across the globe, they dont want the UK rushing too far ahead because they have over vaccinated the population...


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Substandard said:


> they want us to donate the vaccines so there is an average death toll across the globe, they dont want the UK rushing too far ahead because they have over vaccinated the population...


 Well that settles it then. Must be true if you said it


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> Which county would that be?? I definitely want to live there.


 Yemen


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Well that settles it then. Must be true if you said it


 it was actually our mutual aquaintance who works in ICU


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Substandard said:


> they want us to donate the vaccines so there is an average death toll across the globe, they dont want the UK rushing too far ahead because they have over vaccinated the population...


 Mate, the UK is already far ahead, most of Europe will get another wave. They are far behind in vaccines but they're mostly still locked down. gyms closed etc.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> its called politics


 How much do the Philippines donate to the WHO?

https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20210506-philippines-duterte-orders-arrest-of-mask-violators

There's an interesting bit about a man breaking curfew who was forced to do hundreds of squats (until he died) and going after people who wear their masks below their noses.....


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> How much do the Philippines donate to the WHO?
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20210506-philippines-duterte-orders-arrest-of-mask-violators
> 
> There's an interesting bit about a man breaking curfew who was forced to do hundreds of squats (until he died) and going after people who wear their masks below their noses.....


 wouildnt it be great if thats how they treated non mask wearers in this country...


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Got some inside info from a family friend and he says Indian variant on it's way. Another lockdown 100%. You guys better start buying home gym equipment.


----------



## Substandard (Apr 15, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> Got some inside info from a family friend and he says Indian variant on it's way. Another lockdown 100%. You guys better start buying home gym equipment.


 yep, restrictions locally all through Summer and then full lockdown from mid October untix Xmas day off...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

jimmydeen said:


> Got some inside info from a family friend and he says Indian variant on it's way. Another lockdown 100%. You guys better start buying home gym equipment.


 You selling some by any chance?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Substandard said:


> yep, restrictions locally all through Summer and then full lockdown from mid October untix Xmas day off...


 You don't think the 60 million autumn booster doses will have any impact?


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> You selling some by any chance?


 Sorry bro. Got myself a nice set up now. Get buying whilst you still can!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

jimmydeen said:


> Sorry bro. Got myself a nice set up now. Get buying whilst you still can!


 Got all I need my friend. Photos of my set-up are in a couple of threads on here somewhere.

Whilst, I acknowledge there is a risk of things going backwards and forwards for a bit, I think overall the trajectory for the UK is forwards and that having commissioned 60 million booster doses for autumn definitely reassures - especially if these are adapted to include addressing new variants.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

jimmydeen said:


> Got some inside info from a family friend and he says Indian variant on it's way. Another lockdown 100%. You guys better start buying home gym equipment.


 Who's the family friend ?


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

todai said:


> Who's the family friend ?


 Very high up in the medical field and who knows MPs


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

jimmydeen said:


> Very high up in the medical field and who knows MPs


 :lol:


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

todai said:


> Who's the family friend ?


 I'm guessing someone who has access to newspapers or a Tv as it was on the news a few days ago.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Denied said:


> I'm guessing someone who has access to newspapers or a Tv as it was on the news a few days ago.


 I'm pulling your leg you silly sausage!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Denied said:


> I'm guessing someone who has access to newspapers or a Tv as it was on the news a few days ago.


 Strange because my friend high up in the medical field disagrees with his friend. Not scared to come out tho, she took an oath.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Boris can lockdown whenever he wants, the country are behind him, Labour are fooked


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems legit


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

No sign of Boris grinning whilst pulling a pint today in a local pub, wonder why?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> TBF a lot (maybe near on half) of the people I know, mainly young healthy people, who have had it, have been pretty ill for a day or 2.


 I wonder how many are just after a few days off work.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

OptimumPT said:


> Seems legit
> 
> View attachment 200015


 Be careful though because -


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure if I had the Indian variant or not. They all look the same to me.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I wonder how many are just after a few days off work.


 Well for the last year or so you could get a couple of paid weeks off by saying "my wife was coughing and had a sore throat this morning" so I don't know if anyone would go to the hassle of faking illness for a day off.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

lewdylewd said:


> Well for the last year or so you could get a couple of paid weeks off by saying "my wife was coughing and had a sore throat this morning" so I don't know if anyone would go to the hassle of faking illness for a day off.


 The good old days. I managed to pull it of twice


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

Funny how Texas and Florida freed themselves (for now at least) of this utter contrived boll0cks months ago and some how they haven't dropped dead


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

schlomo said:


> Funny how Texas and Florida freed themselves (for now at least) of this utter contrived boll0cks months ago and some how they haven't dropped dead


 Second and third highest states for *total* deaths in USA:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/usa/florida/

36,236 deaths

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/usa/texas/

51,243 deaths

87k deaths isnt exactly nothing.


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Second and third highest states for death rates in USA:
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/usa/florida/
> 
> ...


 You best remain under your bed old man better yet top yourself

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-9588189/Texas-celebrates-zero-COVID-19-deaths-Biden-mocked-reopening.html


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

schlomo said:


> You best remain under your bed old man better yet top yourself
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-9588189/Texas-celebrates-zero-COVID-19-deaths-Biden-mocked-reopening.html


 Strange reaction to being provided with some facts but hey ho. It remains an undeniable truth they are the 2nd and 3rd worst States for Covid 19 deaths. That the death rate is now decreased is of course good news but it doesn't change the overall figures. Anyway, you get yourself back to reading the Mail Online fella.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> *Second and third highest states for death rates in USA:*
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/usa/florida/
> 
> ...


 That's not death rate, that's total deaths.

Florida and Texas are highly populated states with 21 and 29 million residents respectively.

In terms of "death rates" I.e how many dead per capita, New York has the 2nd highest and that's a state that's had some of the strictest lockdowns and restrictions in all of the US.

Florida and Texas are both states that are back to normal now (as witnessed by the 73k crowd for the BJS/Canelo fight) and they had relatively very light restrictions to start with and they are only 23 and 27th for death rates across the states.

Which proves what I've been saying all along. The lockdowns and restrictions do absolutely sweet FA to combat the severity of the virus. They just create a plethora of other issues.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Strange reaction to being provided with some facts but hey ho. *It remains an undeniable truth they are the 2nd and 3rd worst States for Covid 19 deaths.* That the death rate is now decreased is of course good news but it doesn't change the overall figures. Anyway, you get yourself back to reading the Mail Online fella.


 It is not only very "deniable" it is downright false! See above link!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> It is not only very "deniable" it is downright false! See above link!


 Ok, let's say total number of deaths, or amount of deaths, or people who have died, or people who have ceased to be, or ex-people.....

More people died in those states than any other state bar one.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Ok, let's say total number of deaths, or amount of deaths, or people who have died, or people who have ceased to be, or ex-people.....
> 
> More people died in those states than any other state bar one.


 C'mon mate I know you're definitely more intelligent than that.

"Total numbers" mean fk all, as I'm sure really you're aware.

India has a little over 2x total covid deaths as the UK but a 20x bigger population.

Which of the 2 do you believe has fared "*worst*"?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> C'mon mate I know you're definitely more intelligent than that.
> 
> "Total numbers" mean fk all, as I'm sure really you're aware.
> 
> ...


 Mate I posted up the Worldometer stats - you can slice it and dice it and argue with it however you like but at the end of the day those two states had more Covid deaths than all bar one of the others. And that's all I claimed. As ever you'll try and argue other points until you get to one where you can claim you were right all along but the link I posted backs up the only thing I claimed.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> C'mon mate I know you're definitely more intelligent than that.
> 
> "Total numbers" mean fk all, as I'm sure really you're aware.
> 
> ...


 wasting your time on these donuts mate


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> That's not death rate, that's total deaths.
> 
> Florida and Texas are highly populated states with 21 and 29 million residents respectively.
> 
> ...


 question, if increased restrictions = increase death rate... what's the causation.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Mate I posted up the Worldometer stats - you can slice it and dice it and argue with it however you like but at the end of the day those two states had more Covid deaths than all bar one of the others. And that's all I claimed. As ever you'll try and argue other points until you get to one where you can claim you were right all along but the link I posted backs up the only thing I claimed.


 Translation. You're playing the dunce, pretending you don't understand why death rate is the important and salient measure as opposed to total numbers.

After you made false claims regarding "death rate" .

I get it.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

todai said:


> question, if increased restrictions = increase death rate... what's the causation.


 Do you English?

Where did I say that?

I said the restrictions are of sweet FA benefit. And are detrimental overall.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Translation. You're playing the dunce, pretending you don't understand why death rate is the important and salient measure as opposed to total numbers.
> 
> After you made false claims regarding "death rate" .
> 
> I get it.





Kazza61 said:


> Ok, let's say total number of deaths, or amount of deaths, or people who have died, or people who have ceased to be, or ex-people.....
> 
> More people died in those states than any other state bar one.


 Surely I already clarified what I was saying (a couple of times)?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Do you English?
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> I said the restrictions are of sweet FA benefit. And are detrimental overall.


 Sorry, I took from your statement that you were saying lockdowns don't stop covid. evidenced that, the lack of lockdowns covid didn't spread much.

So your opinion is that they don't reduce infection spread at all? considering the basic fundamentals for viral spreads you believe they don't work?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/langley-man-intestine-vaccine-effect-1.6027830


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

OptimumPT said:


> No sign of Boris grinning whilst pulling a pint today in a local pub, wonder why?


 Can he actually go in a local pub without being egged?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Based on the ONS figures for 2019, 150,865 people died from cancer in England & Wales, so around 413 a day on average.

Since the start of the first lockdown in the UK (16/03/2020) 429 days have passed, so around 177,177 have likely passed away from cancer.

Unfortunately, that figure is likely to be low considering that the treatment for cancer has bene postponed in many cases, which has been well reported in the news.

In the same time, around 98,664 people have passed from some form of heart disease, again this this is likely to be low since treatments will no doubt have of been delayed.

Total UK covid deaths to date "with covid" are 128,000, this includes Scotland and Northern Ireland.

Taking the total of cancer + heart disease deaths (England & Wales) and subtracting the total UK "with covid" deaths gives us a figure of 147,841

Covid is far from the biggest issue facing the UK at the moment.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> Wyled isn't into conspiracies, Wyled is the conspiracy


 Still not seeing the lies and where this is going?

Tick tock tick tock.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Strange reaction to being provided with some facts but hey ho. *It remains an undeniable truth they are the 2nd and 3rd worst States for Covid 19 deaths.* That the death rate is now decreased is of course good news but it doesn't change the overall figures. Anyway, you get yourself back to reading the Mail Online fella.





Kazza61 said:


> Surely I already clarified what I was saying (a couple of times)?


 The point is you claimed that Florida and Texas were the 2nd and 3rd worst affected states whilst talking about covid death rates. When in actuality they are 23rd and 27th.

So that claim is clearly rubbish. You either did that because you're not very bright or you were being wilfully dishonest.

When this was pointed out instead of *just* owning up to your folly you compounded it further by wheeling out that old shtick that some of the other retardigans try "oh Mickey is just being argumentative"

The reality is New York one of the most (if not the single most) locked down state in the US has fared 2nd worse of all states for covid death rate.



todai said:


> *Sorry, I took from your statement that you were saying lockdowns don't stop covid*. evidenced that, the lack of lockdowns covid didn't spread much.
> 
> So your opinion is that they don't reduce infection spread at all? considering the basic fundamentals for viral spreads you believe they don't work?


 Yes i was saying the bolded.

Lockdowns may have kicked the can down the road in some places.

But looking at all available empirical data there is not a shred of evidence that lockdowns have been of any benefit whatsoever in reducing the overall impact of Covid.

Whilst it's pretty clear and obvious that lockdowns have caused many other societal issues.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> The point is you claimed that Florida and Texas were the 2nd and 3rd worst affected states whilst talking about covid death rates. When in actuality they are 23rd and 27th.
> 
> So that claim is clearly rubbish. You either did that because you're not very bright or you were being wilfully dishonest.
> 
> ...


 interesting,

So why are most countries still doing it despite the evidence says otherwise? what societal issues have come from it? because so far I see, everyone I know still does the same stuff? except they couldn't go to the gym for a bit...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The point is you claimed that Florida and Texas were the 2nd and 3rd worst affected states whilst talking about covid death rates. When in actuality they are 23rd and 27th.
> 
> So that claim is clearly rubbish. You either did that because you're not very bright or you were being wilfully dishonest.


 You saw the link I posted with them clearly detailed at position 2 and 3 in a list of all American states for number of deaths. It really wasn't overly complicated. It wasn't dishonest and I was reasonably confident people would be able to click that link and understand it. You're the one who is repeatedly demanding those numbers are qualified so you can keep making your lockdown point for the upteenth time. But even taking into account the per/million figure they come out around the middle of the pack neither proving nor disproving your point. And as ever you'll ignore other factors (poverty, population density, vaccine figures etc etc) all in the desperate hope that one day you'll be proved right on lockdowns (even if it's only in your own head). To be honest, I'm starting to hope you are proved right for the sake of your incredibly fragile ego and mental health.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

todai said:


> interesting,
> 
> So why are most countries still doing it despite the evidence says otherwise? what societal issues have come from it? because so far I see, everyone I know still does the same stuff? except they couldn't go to the gym for a bit...


 Why did most western countries ban the AZ vaccine for either part or all of their populations? The likes of you and kazza have been arguing all along there's no problem with it...

Why did most western countries believe Iraq had WMDs and destroy the country off the back of that false assertion?

Why did most countries at one point believe the earth was flat?

Because "most" countries/people believe something, does not make it fact.

You only need to read this forum for evidence of that.

If you really don't know or can't work out the negative issues resulting from lockdowns, I really cant be @rsed wasting my time trying to explain, as you'd obviously not have the mental capacity to comprehend.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> You saw the link I posted with them clearly detailed at position 2 and 3 in a list of all American states for number of deaths. It really wasn't overly complicated. It wasn't dishonest and I was reasonably confident people would be able to click that link and understand it. You're the one who is repeatedly demanding those numbers are qualified so you can keep making your lockdown point for the upteenth time. But even taking into account the per/million figure they come out around the middle of the pack neither proving nor disproving your point. And as ever you'll ignore other factors (poverty, population density, vaccine figures etc etc) all in the desperate hope that one day you'll be proved right on lockdowns (even if it's only in your own head). To be honest, I'm starting to hope you are proved right for the sake of your incredibly fragile ego and mental health.


 You tried to lie saying they were 2nd and 3rd worst "death rate" states. You got caught out.

The rest is just white noise.

Hubbub.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The rest is just white noise.


 Racist.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> Still not seeing the lies and where this is going?
> 
> Tick tock tick tock.
> 
> ...


 Shocking lol


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Still not seeing the lies and where this is going?


 Nice rebuttal - is that MSM you're quoting/pasting? Surely not!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

My thoughts.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

So here's what's happening in Mexico right now. No PCR tests needed to enter the rave. Go figure!

View attachment IMG_1605.mp4


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

"Indian variant may not be as dangerous as we thought, admit scientists

*Surge in UK infections* has been linked to large, multi-generational households, and may not be because the variant is more transmissible"

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2021/05/19/indian-variant-may-not-transmissible-scientists-say-cases-india/

And this the complete garbage the sheeple are still lapping up from the establishment/MSM

"A surge in UK infections" ???

There's been roughly 2000 new cases per day for the last 2 weeks.

Out of a population of 60 million that's 1 new infection in every 30,000 people per day!

Woo! What a fvckin "surge" that is.

And this is with them still ramming tests down everyone's throats, offering people 2 free tests a week delivered to your door.

And the sheeple still think this sh1t is legit.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

For a cohort of people who call people sheeple and tell everyone here not to trust MSM, you do seem to quote it a lot.

do we trust it? Not trust it? Only trust it when it suits your narrative? I'm confused..


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Still think we are "Conspiracy Theorists"?????

So as thousands of us have predicted & right on cue, shortly before todays slight easing of restrictions, Boris began sowing the seeds of yet another u turn.

We will now see a gradual retreat from the promised full return to normality on 21st June, dangerous variants & selfish irresponsible "anti vaxers" are of course to blame.

As the pantomine plays out i would now expect Kier Starmer to soon demand the easing of restrictions be scrapped & stricter measures imposed. Boris will go through the motions of pretending to resist for a week or so before finally and reluctantly giving in.

In the mean time we are to see surge testing on the streets of Blackburn & Bolton, along with surge vaccination campaigns. 
Surge testing will once again lead to huge numbers of false positive results, which just like last year will be used to justify local lockdowns & a return to the tier system.

Now Sage admit that the mean false positive rate of the pcr test is about 2.3% of all conducted tests. So far we have conducted over 89 million pcr tests, which would mean we have had over 2 million false positive results to date. Considering the UK has officially had 4.4 million covid cases to date this false positive number is huge, & yet there is never any correction for it. Why could that be I wonder?

As for surge vaccination, the latest "variant of concern" is apparently Indian. Well india was doing just fine until the beginning of its mass vaccination campaign as any related graph will prove. 
I said in my last post that this isn't going to end unless we make it, & it wont because as I have said thousands of times this is nothing to do with our health.

Once again .. they have absolutely no intention of allowing life to return to normal, hence the term "new normal" was used from the start.

It is also important to realise that none of this is accidental and none of it is in response to anything, the whole thing has been planned from the start.

Sage consists primarily of psychologists, modellers and experts in behavioural manipulation, whose true intention is to gradually break down all resistance to the changes they wish to make. 
This is achieved by applying restrictions, waiting as long as possible before relaxing them a little, and then turning the screw once again.

Each time going a little further, each time removing a few more freedoms & rights, slowly boiling the frog, they know exactly what they are doing.

This time they have deliberately delayed relaxing all restrictions until virtually the end of June, the height of summer. 
Leaving them with just a few short summer months to sabotage, before winter respiratory illnesses begin to peak again, usually following the flu vaccination campaigns.

Johnson has already warned that next winter "could" be even worse, & according to him lockdowns not vaccines are the reason for declining cases, so another winter lockdown is a certain as night following day.

Now, we were told repeatedly that this was all to save lives & to prevent the NHS being overwhelmed, right? So why when most vulnerable people have now been fully vaccinated do we currently have more travel restrictions in place than this time last year, when there were no vaccines ? Anyone ?

Quite simply because they do not want anyone going anywhere, potential holidays along with the looming vaccination passports were simply the stick & carrot used to increase vaccination uptake. 
As said above the justification for the latest stalling, delays, & planned retreats is the supposed threat from variants, this time the Indian variant.

Well Mike Yeadon has repeatedly claimed that no variant deviates from the original viral sequence by more than 0.3 %. 
This he states is nowhere near enough to render a vaccine ineffective, assuming the vaccine worked to begin with.

Obviously if this is true then there is no need for any top up jabs & there is no reason not to end all restrictions right now. 
So why the insistence on regular top up injections ?

At best it is profit driven at worst it is very sinister, remember the top ups are to receive no safety testing whatsoever, & the pharmaceutical companies will once again have complete indemnity.

On the other hand if you accept the governments version of events, that variants can defeat these vaccines, then you are accepting that this will never end.

Why? Because obviously following that line of thinking there is no way they could predict & develop vaccines for every possible mutation, before the mutation occurs.

We would constantly be playing catch up, locked down time & again until we receive the latest jab, which is exactly how they want us to be.

The virus is nothing but a pretext, an excuse used to justify the imposition of many long planned and far reaching changes to our society & way of life.

We are seeing the many agendas of a cabal of globalist billionaire banksters, with strong eugenics beliefs, being imposed around the world by their puppet governments. Using falsified data and statistics produced by organisations that they own, fund or control, which is incessantly broadcast, alongside non stop fear based propaganda, by a corrupt msm which once again they own, fund or control.

We are primarily seeing the imposition of agenda 21 now repackaged as the WEFs great reset, & as anyone who has studied it in detail will tell you it is not big on travel. Well not for the masses at least, the elite of course will be free to travel as they wish.

Uk column on Wednesday featured the queens speech, which once again parrots the WEFs latest catch phrase "build back better" 
Honestly they aren't all in it together, a 94 year old lady has just happened to come up with the same slogan as schwab, biden, johnson & the rest of the globalist puppets, including her son. ?

Anyway Uk column then featured a report delivered to parliament by the climate change committee in July 2019, the report was produced for the committee by Gates funded Imperial college. 
The report showed that the government was badly behind on its legally binding climate targets, having implemented only 1 of 25 policies related to net zero carbon emissions.

The report then went on to claim that the only way to get emissions targets back on track would be to introduce huge behavioural changes to the UK. Enter covid & huge behavioural changes in the UK.

Gates funded Imperial college, coincidentally of course, also happened to produce the widely innaccurate computer models used to justify the first lockdown.

Also coincidentally, Patrick Vallance the governments chief scientific advisor for covid has recently just happened to be appointed chief scientific advisor for COP26, the 2021 climate change conference. 
Climate change will be soon be used alongside covid to justify yet more restrictions, i'll say it again, vaccine or no vaccine you wont be going anywhere for much longer, certainly not if Johnsons puppet masters have their way.

So how much more are people going to put up with? Heads in the sand, dutifully masked & virtue signalling, while lives & livelihoods are being destroyed.

Waiting outside shops for the traffic lights to change, before following ridiculous one way systems once inside. 
Waiting for permission from the state as to who you can meet, when, & where, being grateful for permission finally to hug your own relatives.

Playing along with this charade & treating perfectly healthy people as if they are sick, despite asymptomatic transmission being debunked and shown to be a myth.

Accepting face coverings as a condition of entry & flawed covid tests as a condition of medical treatment. Women are even being pressured to wear face coverings when giving birth despite being perfectly healthy, the whole thing is an obscene charade and none of it would be happening if we all refused to accept it.

It is important to look past covid & look at the bigger picture, look at what is really going on here.

Businesses & independent livelihoods are being deliberately destroyed by the day as mega corporations flourish. 
Last Friday another conspiracy came true with the announcement that Wales is to trial a universal basic income for all. 
Soon to be conditional of course, conditional on total, & unquestioning obedience & compliance.

Look at the future scenario from the WEF, which claims you will soon own nothing and be happy. Just a scenario ? Yes so was lockstep, so was event 201.

Look into the police courts crime and sentencing bill which will effectively make protesting illegal amongst other things. 
Look at the online harms bill, which like political correctness, is aimed in truth at destroying free speech, and will lead to almost unimaginable levels of censorship.

Look at the covert services intelligence bill which will legalise state sanctioned crime including torture, rape & even murder. 
Look at the next simulated pandemic, spars 25 perfectly timed for when the covid agenda finally runs its course.

Look at how the elites puppets and corporations are coming together to push these experimental gene therapy vaccines. 
From the globalists most senile old puppet joe bidens recent tweet, saying the choice is simple take the jab or stay masked forever. 
A tweet more in line with a dictator like Stalin than the leader of the supposedly free world.

To McDonalds advertising the vaccine on the side of the french fries packets. 
To social media platforms like facebook literally commanding "when its your turn get the jab"

Look at what is happening !!

These are not conspiracy theories they are facts, don't take my word for it look them up.

These things are happening right now, and if they are not stopped they are soon going to hit anyone whose head is still in the sand like a freight train.

I'll finish by quoting James Corbett, who summed it up well recently when he said the following .. 
"At this point in 2021, if you do not understand the scope, the gravity, of what is happening right now, as governments are locking people down in their own homes and basically saying, until you take experimental medical interventions as human lab rats, we will not let you travel from point A to point B, if you do not understand how serious the situation is, I have no sympathy for you at this point"

By Chris Wakefield


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Why did most western countries ban the AZ vaccine for either part or all of their populations? The likes of you and kazza have been arguing all along there's no problem with it...
> 
> Why did most western countries believe Iraq had WMDs and destroy the country off the back of that false assertion?
> 
> ...


 Likes of me and Kazza, were showing the evidence saying otherwise. You were speculating, we had facts.

Second point - don't know.

Third point - understanding of the science changed

4. - Well yes it does, because they experts know more.

5. Forums full of half truths

6. Because most of what you say is nonsense.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So, whose had covid??


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Still think we are "Conspiracy Theorists"?????


 Yup.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

I'm dumbfounded that the majority of the general public still lap up the relentless lies spewing out of politicians mouths on a daily basis.

It takes a special kind of special to believe an MP. The NHS hyper inflated the Covid related death toll to gain more funding from the government. Pharmaceutical companies want this situation over with due to making financial loses during the lockdown not because they want to cure the not so dangerous Covid. Magically we haven't had any flu deaths this year? how many of those have been put down as Covid deaths. One thing is clear the general public are extremely easily led. WAKE UP PEOPLE.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

@wylde99been hearing a lot about Bill Gates in the news recently, this "billionaire pedo ring" doesn't seem so far-fetched now. Dirty bastard was part of Epstein's sleazy pals. Hopefully it continues to unravel.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> .The NHS hyper inflated the Covid related death toll to gain more funding from the government.


 If so it's a pretty stupid idea. Dead people don't cost much to look after - poorly alive ones do.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> @wylde99been hearing a lot about Bill Gates in the news recently, this "billionaire pedo ring" doesn't seem so far-fetched now. Dirty bastard was part of Epstein's sleazy pals. Hopefully it continues to unravel.


 Any credible links that Bill Gates was/is a paedo "dirty bastard"?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Magically we haven't had any flu deaths this year?


 From the ONS:

These figures are totals from Week 1 of 2020 to 22 January 2021:

Deaths involving Influenza and Pneumonia (underlying or secondary cause): 127,575

Deaths due to Influenza and Pneumonia (underlying cause): 21,614

More people had the flu vaccination last year than ever have previously and it was made available to wider age group. That, mask wearing, social distancing and lockdowns clearly proved very effective against influenza but did not lead to no deaths.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Any credible links that Bill Gates was/is a paedo "dirty bastard"?


 Not right now as I'm busy working, but I'm sure whatever links are provided you'll do your best to debunk them, Kazza.

Just wonder if any of the trafficked girls were members of your family you'd show the same energy to argue against it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Any credible links that Bill Gates was/is a paedo "dirty bastard"?


 I BET he says his wife's divorce.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> Not right now as I'm busy working, but I'm sure whatever links are provided you'll do your best to debunk them, Kazza.
> 
> Just wonder if any of the trafficked girls were members of your family you'd show the same energy to argue against it.


 If something is made up I'll try and debunk it, yes

So which trafficked girls? I'm only interested in facts not message board generated rumours, memes, mis-truths or disinformation. Thanks.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> From the ONS:
> 
> These figures are totals from Week 1 of 2020 to 22 January 2021:
> 
> ...


 Shh Kazza, there's no evidence but! these are just facts :lol:


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> If something is made up I'll try and debunk it, yes
> 
> So which trafficked girls? I'm only interested in facts not message board generated rumours, memes, mis-truths or disinformation. Thanks.


 If you can't be f**ked to search Google yourself, don't bother asking me to do it for you.

Thanks.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> If you can't be f**ked to search Google yourself, don't bother asking me to do it for you.
> 
> Thanks.


 I'm not the one claiming shite.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

todai said:


> I BET he says his wife's divorce.


 Well his wife who's as 'inside' as your gonna get with knowing what was going on states his relationship with Epstein is her reason for filing for divorce.

That doesn't necessarily make him a Paedophile but I think you'd be hard pushed not to acknowledge...it's a bit of a 'red flag'


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

I bet Kazza would jump at the chance to be a covid marshal

I think he would even do it for free


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> I bet Kazza would jump at the chance to be a covid marshal
> 
> I think he would even do it for free


 Kazza is actually a Government created Internet Bot.

They introduced the 'Kazza Bot' to spend all day mercilessly beating people over the head with Government rhetoric to restore order.

There is no off switch unfortunately :whistling:


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Kazza is actually a Government created Internet Bot.
> 
> They introduced the 'Kazza Bot' to spend all day mercilessly beating people over the head with Government rhetoric to restore order.
> 
> There is no off switch unfortunately :whistling:


 It all makes sense now. No one irl could be that robotic day in day out could they


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Kazza is actually a Government created Internet Bot.
> 
> They introduced the 'Kazza Bot' to spend all day mercilessly beating people over the head with Government rhetoric to restore order.
> 
> There is no off switch unfortunately :whistling:


 FFS ! There should be something beyond the laughing emoji for this post! :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> I bet Kazza would jump at the chance to be a covid marshal
> 
> I think he would even do it for free





Scotsman1010 said:


> Kazza is actually a Government created Internet Bot.
> 
> They introduced the 'Kazza Bot' to spend all day mercilessly beating people over the head with Government rhetoric to restore order.
> 
> There is no off switch unfortunately :whistling:


 I'm certainly no fan of Boris and his Tory gang. Not once have I voted for them and I've said that many times on here. I am however pretty happy to go with the science (although happy to acknowledge that can evolve over time too).

But if you you only want to read copy and pasted made up shite, rumour, innuendo, mis-truths and disinformation, feel free to put me on your ignore list then you won't be troubled by me interrupting the steady stream of it on here any further.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm certainly no fan of Boris and his Tory gang. Not once have I voted for them and I've said that many times on here. I am however pretty happy to go with the science (although happy to acknowledge that can evolve over time too).
> 
> But if you you only want to read copy and pasted made up shite, rumour, innuendo, mis-truths and disinformation, feel free to put me on your ignore list then you won't be troubled by me interrupting the steady stream of it on here any further.


 Calm down Johnny 5


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> For a cohort of people who call people sheeple and tell everyone here not to trust MSM, you do seem to quote it a lot.
> 
> do we trust it? Not trust it? Only trust it when it suits your narrative? I'm confused..


 As I've said probably 10x or more times when this point is raised.

the MSM don't generally publish false data, but their commentary is generally fairy tales and or they cherry pick bits of data to support a narrative, whilst ignoring any relevant data that shows a clearer picture.

Though in the case I just highlighted it's a complete fabrication. There is absolutely nothing in the recent covid infection stats, that could even remotely qualify as a "surge"

Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Calm down Johnny 5


 Did that post sound emotional to you? It certainly wasn't. Honestly, feel free to ignore every post I make from this point on if you like. Makes not one bit of difference to me.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm certainly no fan of Boris and his Tory gang. Not once have I voted for them and I've said that many times on here. I am however pretty happy to go with the science (although happy to acknowledge that can evolve over time too).
> 
> But if you you only want to read copy and pasted made up shite, rumour, innuendo, mis-truths and disinformation, feel free to put me on your ignore list then you won't be troubled by me interrupting the steady stream of it on here any further.


 Just a bit of banter Kazza...no offence intended.

I enjoy reading both points of view...provides a balanced debate.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Did that post sound emotional to you? It certainly wasn't. Honestly, feel free to ignore every post I make from this point on if you like. Makes not one bit of difference to me.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Bill Gates into sex trafficking now? Hope his girls are better then his s**t software otherwise I'm not buying!


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)

I think with this Indian variant by spring we will be screwed agian.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Well his wife who's as 'inside' as your gonna get with knowing what was going on states his relationship with Epstein is her reason for filing for divorce.
> 
> That doesn't necessarily make him a Paedophile but I think you'd be hard pushed not to acknowledge...it's a bit of a 'red flag'


 Don't bother mate, for people who claim to be so well informed they seem to miss the blindingly obvious on a daily basis.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

alphafit said:


> I think with this Indian variant by spring we will be screwed agian.


 This isn't going away for a long time.

Don't think people get how dangerous a situation this is&#8230;and I don't mean catching the 'Covid'

The combination of a government completely drunk on a level of power unseen in our lifetime, coupled with corporations and Big Pharma making trillions of profit on the back of this.

There is no incentive to bring this to an end.

Governments crave power and corporations crave profit.

That's what they are inherently designed to do.

You have a situation that is now feeding both entities and they are going to run with this regardless of how much suffering is involved.

The pursuit of power and profit will always trump the best and most humane course of action.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Blanka said:


> Don't bother mate, for people who claim to be so well informed they seem to miss the blindingly obvious on a daily basis.


 Bit off topic, but as he seems to your "mate", can you give us some kind of proof of life confirmation for @js77 As he doesn't appear to have posted anything since Monday afternoon.

Over the last year he's posted more than 10 times per day on average. So there are obvious concerns for his welfare at this stage.

Also if still alive can you let him know he currently owes the board 30 odd posts and that figure is rising!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Scotsman1010 said:


> This isn't going away for a long time.
> 
> Don't think people get how dangerous a situation this is&#8230;and I don't mean catching the 'Covid'
> 
> ...


 Can't talk like that on here mate, you'll be labelled a tin foil hat wearing conspiracy theorist

In for the covid marshals 18 paragraph response though, of how it's all for the greater good for the people


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Bit off topic, but as he seems to your "mate", can you give us some kind of proof of life confirmation for @js77 As he doesn't appear to have posted anything since Monday afternoon.
> 
> Over the last year he's posted more than 10 times per day on average. So there are obvious concerns for his welfare at this stage.
> 
> Also if still alive can you let him know he currently owes the board 30 odd posts and that figure is rising!


 You know exactly why he's not on here bro!

@Heavyassweights scared him off


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> From the ONS:
> 
> These figures are totals from Week 1 of 2020 to 22 January 2021:
> 
> ...


 Involving influenza...127,575 lol mask wearing? The transmission is mostly from touch. Not because people prevented it from face masks. Most keep used masks in there pockets where there phone, keys, wallet that's tapped in and out of the underground are kept lol nobody is wearing FP3 masks if anything the face coverings would have boosted transmission rates.

The construction industry hasn't stopped since this was announced and its basically impossible to control transmission on construction sites around the country yet no reports of construction workers be killed off at an unusual rate. 5 colleges at a site I work on some Asian, Indian, British... all fat, high bp, heart condition in one test positive? The other 10 people sat in the office negative. These guy's were sat in the same office for months but no symptoms or high transmission rate. I find that very strange considering we're told the killer virus is highly contagious like it literally sprays out our mouths ffs.

In a nutshell this fake pandemic is a fu**ing farce mate! Yes a virus slightly more risky than the flu exists and yes it may be hazardous to people over 70 or very very sick people but that's it there's no need to keep destroying peoples livelihoods to save 83 year old pensioners ffs. Keep lapping up the bullshit and lies from JVT lol or Matthew Hancock ffs. It's plain to see the general population are dumb f**ks how else would either Labour or Conservative get voted in year after year? WAKE UP.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> I bet Kazza would jump at the chance to be a covid marshal
> 
> I think he would even do it for free


 Erm?! Can you put your face mask on please there's a very very dangerous virus killing lot's of people lol


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Bit off topic, but as he seems to your "mate", can you give us some kind of proof of life confirmation for @js77 As he doesn't appear to have posted anything since Monday afternoon.
> 
> Over the last year he's posted more than 10 times per day on average. So there are obvious concerns for his welfare at this stage.
> 
> Also if still alive can you let him know he currently owes the board 30 odd posts and that figure is rising!


 Last I heard @wylde99 was giving him 1-2-1 boxercise lessons in Southampton.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

It's good that outside this thread people are actually a bit more switched on. I'd hate to see a country run by some in here . But thankfully they aren't taken seriously in the real world they're just the idiot labourer. :whistling:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Lads go easy on the @Kazza61 propaganda bot.

It was designed to work in unison with useful idiot sheeples, such as @todai @Denied a brain, @hmgs etc etc

It will quickly become overwhelmed if required to respond to enquires from multiple sources, in the absence of said useful idiots.

Once broken the kazza bot is virtually irreparable . And the next one along will likely be even more dogmatic and relentless.

So don't break the thing FFS!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Lads go easy on the @Kazza61 propaganda bot.
> 
> It was designed to work in unison with useful idiot sheeples, such as @todai @Denied a brain, @hmgs etc etc
> 
> ...


 Denied a brain :lol:

brilliant


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

@MickeyE @DarkKnight

Sheeple, Denied a brain Kazza bot.....

Fvcking hell you lads are comedy geniuses! (As long as you only have each other and Wylde in the audience).

Sheeple - the hilarious gift that keeps on giving, and giving and giving... (especially if you are a Covid Quack).


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> @MickeyE @DarkKnight
> 
> Sheeple, Denied a brain Kazza bot.....
> 
> ...


 Yeah unfortunately it's just a few that seem to be able to see through all this shite, the majority are brainwashed and can't seem to think for themselves, or even question what they're being told

But you carry on and keep quoting the figures and facts mate, don't forget the science too. The same science that told us masks were ineffective last year

Keep your heads down in your bunkers. Stay safe bros


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> Denied a brain :lol:
> 
> brilliant


 I can't take the credit for that very apt handle unfortunately. Credit goes to @schlomo (iirc) for that.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> @MickeyE @DarkKnight
> 
> Sheeple, Denied a brain Kazza bot.....
> 
> ...


 The kazza bot is coming dangerously close to malfunctioning. I can feel it!!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

They had a name for them&#8230; and the latter day "them" be named&#8230;

Covid Conchies

You know who you are!

:whistling:

Ya'll getting' too fookin serious lads.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

hmgs said:


> They had a name for them&#8230; and the latter day "them" be named&#8230;
> 
> Covid Conchies
> 
> ...


 Get back to your mums box room bro

The grown ups are having a discussion!!!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

when covid eventually goes away what's the next great world conspiracy the mentally stable UKM investigative team are going to uncover?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DarkKnight said:


> Get back to your mums box room bro
> 
> The grown ups are having a discussion!!!


 f**k off! I'm in the shed after mum found out I'm a member on here.

(but I managed to steal next doors WiFi :thumb )


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The kazza bot is coming dangerously close to malfunctioning. I can feel it!!


 I bet you go into work and tell the lads the same joke day after day after day....

Sheeple - comedy gold. Who wouldn't find it funny the 163rd time they heard someone use it?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> when covid eventually goes away what's the next great world conspiracy the mentally stable UKM investigative team are going to uncover?


 How many times does Wylde have to tell you ---- IT'S NEVER GOING AWAY!!?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just to put things into perspective.......

So far in the UK, the official 'Covid related' Deaths are 127,651. Our current population is roughly 68,193,314. The Covid related death rate is 1872 per million which is just 0.18%. Yes, 0.18% - that's less than ONE FIFTH of 1%!!

Apparently in India they are dying in the streets, can't keep up with the deaths etc but with 261,969 deaths from a population of 1,679, 242, that works out at just 188 per million. That is just ONE TENTH of the UK rate. As a percentage, that is just 0.018%!!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Just to put things into perspective.......
> 
> So far in the UK, the official 'Covid related' Deaths are 127,651. Our current population is roughly 68,193,314. The Covid related death rate is 1872 per million which is just 0.18%. Yes, 0.18% - that's less than ONE FIFTH of 1%!!
> 
> Apparently in India they are dying in the streets, can't keep up with the deaths etc but with 261,969 deaths from a population of 1,679, 242, that works out at just 188 per million. That is just ONE TENTH of the UK rate. As a percentage, that is just 0.018%!!


 Well one thing is for certain and that is you never worked those figures out. If it wasn't for your fingers and toes you'd never be able to count up to 20.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Just to put things into perspective.......
> 
> So far in the UK, the official 'Covid related' Deaths are 127,651. Our current population is roughly 68,193,314. The Covid related death rate is 1872 per million which is just 0.18%. Yes, 0.18% - that's less than ONE FIFTH of 1%!!
> 
> Apparently in India they are dying in the streets, can't keep up with the deaths etc but with 261,969 deaths from a population of 1,679, 242, that works out at just 188 per million. That is just ONE TENTH of the UK rate. As a percentage, that is just 0.018%!!


 Well aren't you lucky and us not as fortunate you were not one of the 127,651


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> How many times does Wylde have to tell you ---- *IT*'S NEVER GOING AWAY!!?


 I don't think it's necessary to refer Wylde as an an IT dude


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I bet you go into work and tell the lads the same joke day after day after day....
> 
> Sheeple - comedy gold. Who wouldn't find it funny the 163rd time they heard someone use it?


 I know right!

Luckily the fellas have memories like goldfish so they laugh every time !


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Lets be honest, every time there's a "lockdown" it becomes less and less effective.

More and more people are just ignoring them (rightly so imo), even the police themselves probably don't give a fcuk anymore.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I know right!
> 
> Luckily the fellas have memories like goldfish so they laugh every time !


 But we don't so try and think up a few new ones eh and save those old tired ones for the grandkids.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

sending hugs to @js77

@Kazza61 look after your fella xx


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> But we don't so try and think up a few new ones eh and save those old tired ones for the grandkids.


 Given your advancing years I figured there s a fair chance you have Alzheimer's. So could away with it!

Will try harder in future :cool2:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> sending hugs to @js77
> 
> @Kazza61 look after your fella xx


 What makes you think JS is my fella Heavy Ass?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Well one thing is for certain and that is you never worked those figures out. If it wasn't for your fingers and toes you'd never be able to count up to 20.


 May be he can, or possibly he can't?

I posit he may be a lizard&#8230;

Mmm, yeah - smoke n mirrors and all that!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

hmgs said:


> May be he can, or possibly he can't?
> 
> I posit he may be a lizard&#8230;
> 
> Mmm, yeah - smoke n mirrors and all that!


 Or more likely one of that other group of people he is totally obsessed with??


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

todai said:


> It's good that outside this thread people are actually a bit more switched on. I'd hate to see a country run by some in here . But thankfully they aren't taken seriously in the real world they're just the idiot labourer. :whistling:


 Obviously our politicians do a much better job.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Just to put things into perspective.......
> 
> So far in the UK, the official 'Covid related' Deaths are 127,651. Our current population is roughly 68,193,314. The Covid related death rate is 1872 per million which is just 0.18%. Yes, 0.18% - that's less than ONE FIFTH of 1%!!
> 
> Apparently in India they are dying in the streets, can't keep up with the deaths etc but with 261,969 deaths from a population of 1,679, 242, that works out at just 188 per million. That is just ONE TENTH of the UK rate. As a percentage, that is just 0.018%!!


 That's if the hyperinflation of stats are correct.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh another TRIAL.

Why have they ordered 517 million doses of this shite when there's only 68 million people living In the UK

Now they are admitting it is a trial. How many more Jabs I wonder lol.

none for me thanks I've an Immune System that does me just fine.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-57174733


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Now they are admitting it is a trial. How many more Jabs I wonder lol.


 It's giving a third dose which is the trial. They are investigating whether a third dose strengthens the immune system against new varients. Could end up like the flu jab with a new dose each year aligned to whatever is the prevalent strain that year.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> It's giving a third dose which is the trial. They are investigating whether a third dose strengthens the immune system against new varients. Could end up like the flu jab with a new dose each year aligned to whatever is the prevalent strain that year.


 It's all about the coin bro. Can't you see it


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> It's all about the coin bro. Can't you see it


 Whilst I don't doubt for a minute opportunism and cronyism are rife throughout the world in relation to the Covid-19 pandemic, that sadly is the case time after time whether war, famine, natural disaster or pandemic. I'm still convinced though that at the heart of this particular situation is a virus that is behaving exactly like a virus and needs to be controlled or even better eradicated.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> It's all about the coin bro. Can't you see it


 Absolutely it is!!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Whilst I don't doubt for a minute opportunism and cronyism are rife throughout the world in relation to the Covid-19 pandemic, that sadly is the case time after time *whether war, famine, natural disaster or pandemic*. I'm still convinced though that at the heart of this particular situation is a virus that is behaving exactly like a virus and needs to be controlled or even better eradicated.


 In this case the disaster has been completely man made. The response to the new cold virus has been far more destructive than the virus ever was, is or will be.

We're all living through a humongous pandemic of stupidity.

Cheered on by the sheeple.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> In this case the disaster has been completely man made. The response to the new cold virus has been far more destructive than the virus ever was, is or will be.
> 
> We're all living through a humongous pandemic of stupidity.
> 
> Cheered on by the sheeple.


 Haha sheeple like sheep people


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Haha sheeple like sheep people


 Hilarious right?

Kazbot lives it!


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Whilst I don't doubt for a minute opportunism and cronyism are rife throughout the world in relation to the Covid-19 pandemic, that sadly is the case time after time whether war, famine, natural disaster or pandemic. I'm still convinced though that at the heart of this particular situation is a virus that is behaving exactly like a virus and needs to be controlled or even better eradicated.


 You mean the deadly virus with a death rate of 0.0126%

You think this particular flu virus can be eradicated?

I just can't believe the whole world is trying to hide from a virus with such a low death rate

People have just been so brainwashed and frightened over virtually f**k all

I feel bad for anyone who's passed away or been affected by someone's passing, I mean that.

But simple fact is, life has to go on. How much longer are we going to carry on with this destruction to peoples livelihoods, well-being etc etc

Inb4 as soon as people start following the rules. Actually that couldn't be further from the truth. The sooner people wake up, the sooner this "pandemic" ends


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> You mean the deadly virus with a death rate of 0.0126%
> 
> You think this particular flu virus can be eradicated?
> 
> ...


 They haven't managed to eradicate a flu virus that killed 50 million over 100 years , yet these chumpneys think they're gonna eradicate this cold virus?

They're so easily manipulated. The gullibility of these fools is palpable.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> The sooner people wake up, the sooner this "pandemic" ends


 Not sure you can protest or complain your way out of a viral pandemic but I guess we'll see how it all pans out eventually and one of us will eventually be able to claim the bragging rights.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> They haven't managed to eradicate a flu virus that killed 50 million over 100 years , yet these chumpneys think they're gonna eradicate this cold virus?
> 
> Their so easily manipulated. The gullibility of these fools is palpable.


 I said "even better" eradicated. Not in the expectation that today's science can achieve that but as a hope for the future.

Having worked in health all my life I'm hardly gullible about what it would take to eradicate a virus.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Not sure you can protest or complain your way out of a viral pandemic but I guess we'll see how it all pans out eventually and one of us will eventually be able to claim the bragging rights.


 I'm not bothered about bragging rights mate. I just want to live a normal life, without everyone shitting themselves when they see me walking about without a mask or a fookin face shield ffs, it's pathetic, and also without having to have an untested vaccine



Kazza61 said:


> I said "even better" eradicated. Not in the expectation that today's science can achieve that but as a hope for the future.
> 
> *Having worked in health all my life I'm hardly gullible* about what it would take to eradicate a virus.


 Well, you could argue that's the exact reason you're so gullible and easy manipulated into all this crap mate.

You've been brainwashed your whole career


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Well, you could argue that's the exact reason you're so gullible and easy manipulated into all this crap mate.
> 
> You've been brainwashed your whole career


 Haha. I'm the one who locks up the dangerously deluded.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Haha. I'm the one who locks up the dangerously deluded.


 Haha that's shocking!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Haha that's shocking!


 Yeah. See you soon if I haven't already.....


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Haha. I'm the one who locks up the dangerously deluded.


 The lunatics have taken over the asylum.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Yeah. See you soon if I haven't already.....


 Haha! Give me your postcode and we'll arrange a straightener bro

Then you can lock me up after if you win


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Haha! Give me your postcode and we'll arrange a straightener bro
> 
> Then you can lock me up *after you win *


 Haha. No consent needed my friend. Sort of places I've worked are not the places we seek any agreement from you.....


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Oh another TRIAL.
> 
> Why have they ordered 517 million doses of this shite when there's only 68 million people living In the UK
> 
> ...


 Why do you right lol after a question and not ? Out of interest how old are you?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Tricky said:


> Why do you *right *lol after a question and not ? Out of interest how old are you?


 If you're going to slate someone's spelling and grammar then you better come equipped and have your own in order

*Write

****in amateur


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Haha. No consent needed my friend. Sort of places I've worked are not the places we seek any agreement from you.....


 Sounds like fighting talk to me mate

Whereabouts are you located? You can take js77s place


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> In this case the disaster has been completely man made. The response to the new cold virus has been far more destructive than the virus ever was, is or will be.
> 
> We're all living through a humongous pandemic of stupidity.
> 
> Cheered on by the sheeple.


 I agree.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

DarkKnight said:


> If you're going to slate someone's spelling and grammar then you better come equipped and have your own in order
> 
> *Write
> 
> ****in amateur


 I'm not slating I don't proof read my grammar, I've openly admitted my dyslexia on here over the years and how I didn't need good grammar to get me the jobs I've landed. It's just a question why one uses lol after each question. Maybe it's my lack of IQ why laugh out loud makes zero sense each time he asks a question


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Tricky said:


> I'm not slating I don't proof read my grammar, I've openly admitted my dyslexia on here over the years and how I didn't need good grammar to get me the jobs I've landed. It's just a question why one uses lol after each question. Maybe it's my lack of IQ why laugh out loud makes zero sense each time he asks a question


 Tread carefully with @DarkKnight mate, he's not afraid of a straightener you know, he'll be asking where you're from if you carry on....


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

D 4 Damage said:


> Tread carefully with @DarkKnight mate, he's not afraid of a straightener you know, he'll be asking where you're from if you carry on....


 This man knows

Respect D


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Indian Variant B.S

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10159558112086096&id=683896095


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kimurasweep said:


> Obviously our politicians do a much better job.


 I think anyone in that position would be criticised regardless. Unless you're a supporter of said then you don't. Regardless, they're voted in year in & out so the majority think they're doing something right.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Haha. No consent needed my friend. Sort of places I've worked are not the places we seek any agreement from you.....


 My mates a lawyer, deals with cases of mental health convictions, he says that some people claim the MH to get the MH Prison thinking it will be a jolly.... it's not apparently :lol:


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

todai said:


> I think anyone in that position would be criticised regardless. Unless you're a supporter of said then you don't. Regardless, they're voted in year in & out so the majority think they're doing something right.


 Unless the majority are morons which seems to be the case with the general public's track record.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Your all nothing but sheep on here and don't know the true objective. When will you wake up @Kazza61 @todai . I'll just leave this picture I got of Facebook and hopefully yous 2 will wake up and smell the coffee. Proof right here


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Iv already boarded up my house windows


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't worry India have it under control. Apparently a cow dung bath with kill corona :confused1:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Government are reported to have spent in excess of £164m in 2020 alone, to ram this virus down our throats.

After all that, they still needed to create a model for optimising the vaccination rollout within the NHS.

They targeted specific demographics using tailor made tactics. 
"Return to normal, freedom, Conspiracy Theorists, and putting the responsibility on the young group to play the part in what is a national effort" are all in this document. Oh, and did you ever wonder why all the "Celebs" say how quick and easy it was to get the jab, they were told to say it.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

monkeybiker said:


> Don't worry India have it under control. Apparently a cow dung bath with kill corona :confused1:


 Offcourse it will kill corona because when you taken the bath in it no one will want to come near you because you'll smell like s**t


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 200443


 Haha - must admit I do love a Yorkshire pudding now and again!

Surprised you haven't claimed the vaccines are magnetic yet Wylde - bit slow off the mark there!

Covid Vaccines: Could they be magnetic? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/57207134


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting read about the hydroxychloroquine debate.

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2021/may/22/world-expert-in-scientific-misconduct-faces-legal-action-for-challenging-integrity-of-hydroxychloroquine-study


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Lol.
> 
> View attachment 200441
> 
> ...


 It'll be reet, we're strong in t'arm & thick in t'head up North.

But no _so stupid_ as to have a commuter, booted & suited, in a meme/graphic promoting lockdown&#8230;

2/10 wylde99 - you tit.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Can't be bothered getting into back and forths on here

Think the bottom line is people should have the choice, Want the vaccine, get it, don't want it, don't get it.

I know technically you have a choice but the amount of pressure in the media to have it just screams something more is going on.

Let's be honest the government has never cared about our health, now they suddenly want to save us all and vaccinate children, not buying it.

I now know two people that have died after having it, one was 57 so wasn't sure but the other was in his 30s

So I definitely won't be having a jab that any liability has been waived for a virus that has a 99.7% survival rate, which is insane considering how unfit your average person is.

I just can't get my head round people that pressure you into having it? The jab doesn't stop me getting it and transferring it, if your jabbed and you believe it works then me having the jab or not has no effect on you at all, I feel some just want the comfort of knowing others have had this experimental jab so they're not in it alone lol

My main question to the lads that support it, if after say 4 months of it being rolled out, we're already seeing a host of sides they wasn't expecting, How can you honestly tell me you know what the effects of this jab will be in 5-10 years time? I'd love a genuine answer but anyone that questions the jab seems to just be shot down without any actual basis.


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Towel said:


> Can't be bothered getting into back and forths on here
> 
> Think the bottom line is people should have the choice, Want the vaccine, get it, don't want it, don't get it.
> 
> ...


 This is a forum where 99% of the users inject compounds meant for cows and horses in to their arse cheeks made in some guys bath tub. I'd be more worried about that personally

each to their own though I don't really care if anyone wants to get the vaccine myself.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Trenbaloney said:


> This is a forum where 99% of the users inject compounds meant for cows and horses in to their arse cheeks made in some guys bath tub. I'd be more worried about that personally
> 
> each to their own though I don't really care if anyone wants to get the vaccine myself.


 You mean inject hormones. Some of which exist in our body's naturally and have been use for 70 odd years. Yes there's the usual knob heads who completely abuse them and develop I'll health but that's the same across the board for junk food, tobacco, drugs and Alcohol.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Trenbaloney said:


> This is a forum where 99% of the users inject compounds meant for cows and horses in to their arse cheeks made in some guys bath tub. I'd be more worried about that personally
> 
> each to their own though I don't really care if anyone wants to get the vaccine myself.


 Never got that argument, while I get the basis of it, people have been using Tren for years now, we know the health effects so it's down to people to make an informed decision if the cons outweigh the pros

Again, nobody has any idea the effects of this jab long term.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Towel said:


> Can't be bothered getting into back and forths on here
> 
> Think the bottom line is people should have the choice, Want the vaccine, get it, don't want it, don't get it.
> 
> ...


 I'd say the government are pushing it so much because we're currently in a situation we can't afford and they view it as the best way out.

It has been shown to reduce transmission by up to 50% after one dose and expect that to increase with the second. I think at the beginning, they didn't know if it would reduce transmission so said they didn't know, which obviously gets changed on the internet into, it doesn't reduce transmission.

As for why I took it, sister has cancer, so there's a reasonable chance she won't respond to the vaccine and a fair chance covid would be very serious. Even without the extra incentive, I'd probably have taken it. Despite what people think, mRNA and viral vector vaccines have been in testing for 10 years without any issues and they were designed just for this, a quick way to get a vaccine to market with limited testing. Add the fact that the side effects are very rare and non of the other mRNA vaccines have done lasting damage 10 years down the line.

Then there's the fact I've smashed a lot of ecstasy, coke and weed in my younger days, I'm sure they'll have all done me more damage to .5 ml of vaccine. I'm natty so don't have that worry but most of this forum do and we know steroids will f**k them up later in life but carry on and that doesn't get questioned?


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Kimurasweep said:


> You mean inject hormones. Some of which exist in our body's naturally and have been use for 70 odd years. Yes there's the usual knob heads who completely abuse them and develop I'll health but that's the same across the board for junk food, tobacco, drugs and Alcohol.


 No I mean what I said I think it makes perfect sense pretty much. This is a forum where the vast majority inject a compound which was designed for cattle to reduce their body fat and increase their appetite. Another caveat thrown in to the mix is that most of these go through absolutely no quality control and are illegally made in a makeshift shed. Regardless of whether you abuse it or not you could be an unlucky one who drops dead in your 30s or destroys your endocrine system after a cycle.

the stuff we inject could have pretty much anything in it and cause infections and serious health complications but we all merrily go on. Again haven't had the vaccine myself but the mental gymnastics and delusion on here is hilarious


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Towel said:


> Never got that argument, while I get the basis of it, people have been using Tren for years now, we know the health effects so it's down to people to make an informed decision if the cons outweigh the pros
> 
> Again, nobody has any idea the effects of this jab long term.


 Luckily neither of them are mandatory. How many extensive human trials have actually been done with tren on humans? We've got a few anecdotes on forums to go off mainly.

I mean I think most of us can all agree what we shove in to our bodies is highly likely to carry much worse risks than any side effects which may or may not crop up from the vaccine in 10 years time.

would be curious to see what other vaccines/medicines have carried unknown side effects which were discovered 5/10 years in to trials to see exactly how common it is


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Trenbaloney said:


> No I mean what I said I think it makes perfect sense pretty much. This is a forum where the vast majority inject a compound which was designed for cattle to reduce their body fat and increase their appetite. Another caveat thrown in to the mix is that most of these go through absolutely no quality control and are illegally made in a makeshift shed. Regardless of whether you abuse it or not you could be an unlucky one who drops dead in your 30s or destroys your endocrine system after a cycle.
> 
> the stuff we inject could have pretty much anything in it and cause infections and serious health complications but we all merrily go on. Again haven't had the vaccine myself but the mental gymnastics and delusion on here is hilarious


 I don't need a vaccine mate. I'm young and healthy if I was over seventy or high np, diabetes, seriously over weight then yeah I may consider it but everyone I know who had Covid which is around 20 odd people recovered perfectly fine without out a vaccine.

The real delusion for me is a bad diet kills 10 million odd people across the world yearly but it's perfectly acceptable to have s**t house kebab shops, McDonald's, papa John's, Burger King, kfc, and thousands of other junk food outlets across the world because a profit is more important than the general populations health. If you source your steroids from a trusted supplier yes there's a risk but I don't see people who haven't abused them dropping like flys.


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Kimurasweep said:


> I don't need a vaccine mate. I'm young and healthy if I was over seventy or high np, diabetes, seriously over weight then yeah I may consider it but everyone I know who had Covid which is around 20 odd people recovered perfectly fine without out a vaccine.
> 
> The real delusion for me is a bad diet kills 10 million odd people across the world yearly but it's perfectly acceptable to have s**t house kebab shops, McDonald's, papa John's, Burger King, kfc, and thousands of other junk food outlets across the world because a profit is more important than the general populations health. If you source your steroids from a trusted supplier yes there's a risk but I don't see people who haven't abused them dropping like flys.


 That's fine mate I wouldn't force a vaccine on you or anyone else if it were up to me 

I'm in the same boat as you pretty much. Don't see any need for me to get it unless the world goes mad and it's a requirement to lead a normal life then maybe I'll start joining in with some of the nutters on here. Just makes me laugh seeing people who are fat and lazy, smash drink, reccys, prescription drugs, steroids in their system worried about some hypothetical side effects 10 years down the line from something which is far more rigorously tested and controlled than most of the above.

not referring to you with that as well mainly most the nut jobs I come across on social media.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Denied said:


> I'd say the government are pushing it so much because we're currently in a situation we can't afford and they view it as the best way out.
> 
> It has been shown to reduce transmission by up to 50% after one dose and expect that to increase with the second. I think at the beginning, they didn't know if it would reduce transmission so said they didn't know, which obviously gets changed on the internet into, it doesn't reduce transmission.
> 
> ...


 That's a fair and reasonable reply mate, if everyone could just put their point across like this i think we'd be much better off

I don't want to have it, you have had it, neither of us should have an issue with the other over what choice we made.

I had covid, was fine in 2 days so I'm happy enough to take my chances with my immune system and knowing what the survival rates of this virus are, you said why you took it and it makes perfect sense too.

I'd still trust gear more than the vaccine just as while their arnt many studies on the likes of Tren, there are lads that have been using it since the 80s I believe, and providing they've been sensible have suffered no ill effects.

The vaccine imo is still very unknown and while I don't like to believe conspiracies a lot of what they predicted has now come to be true (vaccine passports, pushing to vaccinate kids) so I'd rather not take the risk on the chance they're also right about this vaccine being very bad for you, the reports of sides and deaths from it are starting to rack up and as I said I know 2 lads first hand that have passed since having it, yes the doctors will dispute it but they have too imo, but anyone that knows these lads knows what causes them to both suddenly have strokes.

Appreciate the info on MRNA, never actually knew that, which is why it's good when lads can actually just have a discussion


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Even Bill Burr thinks it's stupid and he's a nutter


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Most newspapers and online news outlets today are running the news that two does of either the Pfizer or AstraZeneca vaccine are effective against the Indian variant so there's a bit of good news. Pfizer a bit more effective, one dose of either only mildly effective.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Most newspapers and online news outlets today are running the news that two does of either the Pfizer or AstraZeneca vaccine are effective against the Indian variant so there's a bit of good news. Pfizer a bit more effective, one dose of either only mildly effective.


 At the height of the pandemic I only had a 0.006% chance of death from Covid. Why do I need a vaccine?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Most newspapers and online news outlets today are running the news that two does of either the Pfizer or AstraZeneca vaccine are effective against the Indian variant so there's a bit of good news. Pfizer a bit more effective, one dose of either only mildly effective.


 Well that is a relief. The amount of sleep I've lost worrying about the "Indian variant" !!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> At the height of the pandemic I only had a 0.006% chance of death from Covid. Why do I need a vaccine?


 I didn't say you did but maybe if you do catch it there would be a lot less chance of you giving it to those who have less chance than you if you'd been vaccinated?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> I didn't say you did but maybe if you do catch it there would be a lot less chance of you giving it to those who have less chance than you if you'd been vaccinated?


 Still pretty much a grey area as stated by Matthew Handjob.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Well that is a relief. The amount of sleep I've lost worrying about the "Indian variant" !!


 Thought you were setting your principles aside and getting for your hols anyway?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Still pretty much a grey area as stated by Matthew Handjob.


 Pretty clear now that the vaccines do reduce transmission. Still, as ever, the choice is yours. All I will say is to make sure the decision you come to is an informed one and not based on Facebook posts, memes or anti-vax YouTube videos.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Thought you were setting your principles aside and getting for your hols anyway?


 You're really showing your lack of principles by keep repeating that.

As I've said about 10 x now when you say this.

It is not a point of "principle" why I don't want to take the vaccine.

It's because I don't feel that I need it. I have not seen any mid/long term safety record for it and the manufacturers have applied for and been granted a legal exemption from any liability in the event of any severe consequences from taking it.

It's a matter of common sense not principle.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> You're really showing your lack of principles by keep repeating that.
> 
> As I've said about 10 x now when you say this.


 You say a lot of things a lot more than 10 times.....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> You say a lot of things a lot more than 10 times.....











The KAZBOT, ladies and gentlemen!!

:lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The KAZBOT, ladies and gentlemen!!
> 
> :lol:


 I'm glad that meme wasn't the full quote of that saying....

Anyway, you're fvcking hilarious Mickey. Don't believe anyone who tells you can't keep telling the same joke over and over and over and over....

It's always just as funny as the first time.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Why does getting the vaccine get you a "vaccine passport" indefinitely? While having Covid and beating it with your own immune system only gets you 6 months?

Are they now telling us the vaccine triggers a stronger immune response against Covid, than Covid itself?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm glad that meme wasn't the full quote of that saying....
> 
> Anyway, you're fvcking hilarious Mickey. Don't believe anyone who tells you can't keep telling the same joke over and over and over and over....
> 
> It's always just as funny as the first time.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 200489


 Steady on - you're in danger of reaching a Wylde-level of meme-ing this morning Mickey!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Steady on - you're in danger of reaching a Wylde-level of meme-ing this morning Mickey!


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Incredibly unfortunate timing.

Still though - millions have of course NOT died one day after taking the vaccine, just they didn't happen to be promoting the covid vaccine at the time.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> View attachment 200487
> 
> 
> The KAZBOT, ladies and gentlemen!!
> ...





Kazza61 said:


> I'm glad that meme wasn't the full quote of that saying....
> 
> Anyway, you're fvcking hilarious Mickey. Don't believe anyone who tells you can't keep telling the same joke over and over and over and over....
> 
> It's always just as funny as the first time.


 I'm happy to ref it if you two wanna sort a location for a straightener

This back and forth has been going on long enough now.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Pretty clear now that the vaccines do reduce transmission. Still, as ever, the choice is yours. All I will say is to make sure the decision you come to is an informed one and not based on Facebook posts, memes or anti-vax YouTube videos.


 I don't have any social media like Facebook lol


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> Pretty clear now that the vaccines do reduce transmission. Still, as ever, the choice is yours. All I will say is to make sure the decision you come to is an informed one and not based on Facebook posts, memes or anti-vax YouTube videos.


 Catching it and producing your own anti-bodies also reduces transmission, more so than the jabs from memory

Not arguing just think both sides should be mentioned which isn't the case in the media and been my main issue since this circus began


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lancashiregent said:


> View attachment 200493
> 
> 
> Incredibly unfortunate timing.
> ...


 Yes, unfortunate timing for sure. The hospital said preliminary reports show the heart attack was not related to the vaccination, but acute coronary syndrome with a cardiogenic shock. Still, it's too good a story for the anti-vax gang to let pass without it being milked to the extreme.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Yes, unfortunate timing for sure. The hospital said preliminary reports show the heart attack was not related to the vaccination, but acute coronary syndrome with a cardiogenic shock. Still, it's too good a story for the anti-vax gang to let pass without it being milked to the extreme.


 Agreed. Although I do find it an incredibly divisive way of thinking though - "anti-vax"/ "pro-vax"

Fantastic way of further dividing and fragmenting society and promoting in-fighting within the population.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> I'm happy to ref it if you two wanna sort a location for a straightener
> 
> This back and forth has been going on long enough now.


 That's a kind offer. But I'm not into physically abusing the elderly.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Lancashiregent said:


> View attachment 200493
> 
> 
> Incredibly unfortunate timing.
> ...


 He also drank water that day and eat food. I reckon it's the water


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> That's a kind offer. But I'm not into physically abusing the elderly.


 t**t! Lol.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Yes, unfortunate timing for sure. The hospital said preliminary reports show the heart attack was not related to the vaccination, but acute coronary syndrome with a cardiogenic shock. Still, it's too good a story for the anti-vax gang to let pass without it being milked to the extreme.


 Much like the people who crash their motorbikes, dying "with Covid" being used in statistics to show that Covid is dangerous even if your young and healthy.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Much like the people who crash their motorbikes, dying "with Covid" being used in statistics to show that Covid is dangerous even if your young and healthy.


 PHE did include everyone who died "within 28 days of a positive test" but the ONS figures were far more sensitive and were based on death certificates so a motorbike crash would not have been included.

https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/transparencyandgovernance/freedomofinformationfoi/whetherthosewhohavediedfromacaraccidentwithcovid19willbecountedinonsstatistics?:uri=aboutus/transparencyandgovernance/freedomofinformationfoi/whetherthosewhohavediedfromacaraccidentwithcovid19willbecountedinonsstatistics


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's all false. 
It's all lies. 
We all need to stop complying, but you won't stop, you will continue to defend the narrative so it doesn't expose you for being the Cowards you are.

Lockdown again coming soon....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> It's all false.
> 
> It's all lies.
> 
> ...


 Bit broad brush there Wylde. Claiming it's ALL false and ALL lies? Sounds a bit desperate - you ok?

What exactly is it we are all complying with? People are back to work, shops are open, pubs are open, gyms are open, we still have cash, can go on holidays (albeit restrictions on some countries).

How are we all cowards? Please clarify what everyone is currently doing that makes them cowards?

Most newspapers and news outlets are pretty positive that all restrictions will end in June - what date are you saying there will be a new lockdown?

I think it's fair to say the majority of your rants and proclamations have pretty much evaporated (5G, Crovid-19 doesn't exist, Satanic Lizard Elites, baby eating, Celebrity arrests, tracking chip death jabs, cashless society) so what makes you so certain this one about another lockdown on the horizon is any different??


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> It's all false.
> It's all lies.
> We all need to stop complying, but you won't stop, you will continue to defend the narrative so it doesn't expose you for being the Cowards you are.
> 
> Lockdown again coming soon....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Bit broad brush there Wylde. Claiming it's ALL false and ALL lies? Sounds a bit desperate - you ok?
> 
> *What exactly is it we are all complying with?* People are back to work, shops are open, pubs are open, gyms are open, we still have cash, can go on holidays (albeit restrictions on some countries).
> 
> ...


 with whatever your being told you can or cannot do you plum


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> with whatever your being told you can or cannot do you plum


 Pardon?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> View attachment 200519


 That's me last night!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Pardon?


 you asked a question you received a reply

time for you to follow @js77 and take a time out hun


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> you asked a question you received a reply
> 
> time for you to follow @js77 and take a time out hun


 Well it wasn't a very good reply was it? And who are you to say who needs to take time out? Don't be that dick mate - it's a forum and people discuss stuff and some of them have different opinions. If that's a problem for you maybe you need to take a rest from it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Well it wasn't a very good reply was it? And who are you to say who needs to take time out? Don't be that dick mate - it's a forum and people discuss stuff and some of them have different opinions. If that's a problem for you maybe you need to take a rest from it.


 *What exactly is it we are all complying with? *with whatever your being told you can or cannot do you plum

the answer is bang on the money

you need to change the record


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

@wylde99

what else should we not comply with ?

What about 6in1 and MMR etc for babies? Would you give your kid it. If your kid died from any of the diseases would you accept responsibility that you directly contributed to his death?

srs question


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> *What exactly is it we are all complying with? *with whatever your being told you can or cannot do you plum
> 
> the answer is bang on the money
> 
> you need to change the record


 If we all stopped complying with whatever we are being told we *can* and cannot do life is going to get pretty complicated don't you think?

Could you be more specific?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kimurasweep said:


> That's me last night!


 Full packet of caramel mcvities dunked in a brew....yes please


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

One thing that's gonna be interesting to see, how many of these numpties will still be wearing their masks after 21 June,

Or will it be like a light switch for these morons. 20th was dangerous without mask. 21st perfectly safe , cos government say it's safe now!

It's gonna be fun observing the Covid ****' behaviour.


----------



## schlomo (Oct 9, 2020)

Shillzza61 has a vested interest in this unparalleled fraud, that or is about as bright as an eclipse


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

schlomo said:


> Shillzza61 has a vested interest in this unparalleled fraud, that or is about as bright as an eclipse


 Because I don't believe it's all false and it's all lies or that people are all cowards as Wylde has claimed??

Look at all the other stuff he's claimed and you'll see he's not particularly reliable when it comes to making claims about stuff.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> One thing that's gonna be interesting to see, how many of these numpties will still be wearing their masks after 21 June,


 It's NEVER going to end Mickey!! How many times has your bezzie told you that??


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Restless83 said:


> Full packet of caramel mcvities dunked in a brew....yes please


 Nice little neaty with an old speckled hen!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> One thing that's gonna be interesting to see, how many of these numpties will still be wearing their masks after 21 June,
> 
> Or will it be like a light switch for these morons. 20th was dangerous without mask. 21st perfectly safe , cos government say it's safe now!
> 
> It's gonna be fun observing the Covid ***'s behaviour.


 When I'm out running old lady's literally jump out the way in case I breath heavily near them. :confused1:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> When I'm out running old lady's literally jump out the way in case I breath heavily near them. :confused1:


 That's not the reason.......


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Because I don't believe it's all false and it's all lies or that people are all cowards as Wylde has claimed??


 Give up Kazza.

There is a level of utter ****wittery that you can never reason with.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Give up Kazza.
> 
> There is a level of utter ****wittery that you can never reason with.


 Kazza has long since cleared that "level" !

:lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Kazza is the only one of us who is on the "level" !
> 
> :lol:


 Cheers Michael.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> If we all stopped complying with whatever we are being told we *can* and cannot do life is going to get pretty complicated don't you think?
> 
> Could you be more specific?


 there is no being more specific, you do what your told when your told and that is more worrying than any virus


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> there is no being more specific, you do what your told when your told and that is more worrying than any virus


 But we're not being told do very much currently are we and with any luck, in June we are not being told to do anything at all. I just wondered what specifically is getting you so worked up at the minute?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> One thing that's gonna be interesting to see, how many of these numpties will still be wearing their masks after 21 June,
> 
> Or will it be like a light switch for these morons. 20th was dangerous without mask. 21st perfectly safe , cos government say it's safe now!
> 
> It's gonna be fun observing the Covid ****' behaviour.


 I'm amazed people are still wearing them now to be honest


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Heavyassweights said:


> you asked a question you received a reply
> 
> time for you to follow @js77 and take a time out hun


 He's never coming back is he. That's him and his mate stu99 I've fooked off in the last month

Good result I say. Both mouthy cu**s. @Towel knows


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> PHE did include everyone who died "within 28 days of a positive test" but the ONS figures were far more sensitive and were based on death certificates so a motorbike crash would not have been included.
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/transparencyandgovernance/freedomofinformationfoi/whetherthosewhohavediedfromacaraccidentwithcovid19willbecountedinonsstatistics?:uri=aboutus/transparencyandgovernance/freedomofinformationfoi/whetherthosewhohavediedfromacaraccidentwithcovid19willbecountedinonsstatistics


 I was talking about the figures that they were bombarding us with in the news, (until the figures were no longer high enough to be scary, and they started using conjecture re. variants, 2nd 3rd 4th waves etc).

The figures they announced every day and that were the first headline on the news every night were the "within 28 days" figures were they not?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> @wylde99
> 
> what else should we not comply with ?
> 
> ...


 It took them about 40 years to make a conclusion on whether the MMR vaccine was linked to autism.

They concluded that it was not in the end. However if it took 40 years of research to make a conclusion, don't you find the adverts paid for by government telling us that the Covid vaccine(s) have had the same testing and checks as every other vaccine to be unbelievable?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> I was talking about the figures that they were bombarding us with in the news, (until the figures were no longer high enough to be scary, and they started using conjecture re. variants, 2nd 3rd 4th waves etc).
> 
> The figures they announced every day and that were the first headline on the news every night were the "within 28 days" figures were they not?


 Yes, the "within 28 days of a positive test" figures were reported on mainly because they were more timely. The ONS statistics were based on death certificates so they were always playing catch up with their figures (waiting for certificates to be registered, inquests etc).


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> It took them about 40 years to make a conclusion on whether the MMR vaccine was linked to autism.
> 
> They concluded that it was not in the end. However if it took 40 years of research to make a conclusion, don't you find the adverts paid for by government telling us that the Covid vaccine(s) have had the same testing and checks as every other vaccine to be unbelievable?


 Can't be 40 years ago - the claim was first made in 1998. Wakefield's claims were almost immediately dismissed though (although anti-vaxers still hang on to the flawed findings to this day).

It took the BMJ 13 years to announce the original papers were fraudulent but this was long after his fitness to practice hearings and numerous other reports had pointed out the study was ridiculousky small and that he had a vested interest in his own conclusion and essentially wasn't worth the paper it was written on.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> It took them about 40 years to make a conclusion on whether the MMR vaccine was linked to autism.
> 
> They concluded that it was not in the end. However if it took 40 years of research to make a conclusion, don't you find the adverts paid for by government telling us that the Covid vaccine(s) have had the same testing and checks as every other vaccine to be unbelievable?


 I think you're being a bit loose with the truth there. They've known all along it's safe, they've just spent the last 20 years, trying to dispel the myth spread by 1 very poorly run study, that was designed to prove a link, rather than investigate if there was a link.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm amazed people are still wearing them now to be honest


 Why amazed?

AFAIK unless I pretend I am exempt I still have to wear one to go to the gym or shops etc

I'd feel like a bit of a cvnt pretending I'm exempt so still wear one when required.

I am pretty surprised to see as many people as I do wearing them outdoors, when their is obviously no need to though.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Yes, the "within 28 days of a positive test" figures were reported on mainly because they were more timely. The ONS statistics were based on death certificates so they were always playing catch up with their figures (waiting for certificates to be registered, inquests etc).


 And my point was that the publications/broadcasters which are "fact checking" and fighting "misinformation" about people who died after having a vaccine are the same ones which used statistics which included motorbike crash victims in their reporting, specifically when were putting emphasis on the fact that a few young people without any apparent comorbidities had died "with Covid".


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> And my point was that the publications/broadcasters which are "fact checking" and fighting "misinformation" about people who died after having a vaccine are the same ones which used statistics which included motorbike crash victims in their reporting, specifically when were putting emphasis on the fact that a few young people without any apparent comorbidities had died "with Covid".


 I really wonder whether there were so many motorcycle accidents within 28 days of a positive Covid-19 test that it made a statistically significant difference? Bad luck for them of course but did a positive test really lead to a massive run of bad luck in the country? I doubt it. As far as I recall the figures were always announced as being "within 28 days of a positive test" so there was always going to be a bit of a margin of error with them.

I guess though, the thing to do is to look up the PHE total to date and the ONS total to date and see what the disparity is.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Can't be 40 years ago - the claim was first made in 1998. Wakefield's claims were almost immediately dismissed though (although anti-vaxers still hang on to the flawed findings to this day).
> 
> It took the BMJ 13 years to announce the original papers were fraudulent but this was long after his fitness to practice hearings and numerous other reports had pointed out the study was ridiculousky small and that he had a vested interest in his own conclusion and essentially wasn't worth the paper it was written on.


 13 years, 40 years my point still still stands.

It took 30 years to establish a link between a swine flu vaccine administered in the 70's and rare neurological conditions.

So my point is the government is paying for adverts that explicitly claim;

"the vaccine has underwent the same safety checks as any other"

which is not true. If a private company aired an advert with such a spurious claim it would be taken of air.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I really wonder whether there were so many motorcycle accidents within 28 days of a positive Covid-19 test that it made a statistically significant difference? Bad luck for them of course but did a positive test really lead to a massive run of bad luck in the country? I doubt it. As far as I recall the figures were always announced as being "within 28 days of a positive test" so there was always going to be a bit of a margin of error with them.
> 
> I guess though, the thing to do is to look up the PHE total to date and the ONS total to date and see what the disparity is.


 Not a significant part of the total figures but a significant part of the figures relating to young people without comorbidities.

The numbers involved were not my point though. The point was that it was equivalent to people writing about people who died after getting the vaccine from other causes.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Not a significant part of the total figures but a significant part of the figures relating to young people without comorbidities.
> 
> The numbers involved were not my point though. The point was that it was equivalent to people writing about people who died after getting the vaccine from other causes.


 I think you and I come at this stuff from differing perspectives but I very much appreciate we can discuss them in a constructive way. With a beer in our hands would be even better.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> He's never coming back is he. That's him and his mate stu99 I've fooked off in the last month
> 
> Good result I say. Both mouthy cu**s. @Towel knows


 No lies have been told.

Stu will be back though, he's part of the woodwork round here, constantly slates the place but he'll never leave, he's like those teenagers that threaten to run away then sit at the end of the road on a park bench before coming back for dinner :lol:


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

All a load of fake bollocks! And we the UK are one of the only countries in the world who are still retarded enough to believe it just letting the government take our freedoms away for a cold. Look at the USA they don't give a f**k. Canelo v BJS broke the record this month for most ever people in an indoor stadium for boxing or something there were 73,000 there. Yet in this horrid retarded shlthole were scared to let more than 8,000 fans go to a football game.

The general public or should I say some of the general public are what is going to make this 'virus' and scamdemic run on for years by wearing masks and still been pathetic sheepish retards believing the media who by the way are the real virus.

That's my two pence.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

AlexH96 said:


> All a load of fake bollocks! And we the UK are one of the only countries in the world who are still retarded enough to believe it just letting the government take our freedoms away for a cold. Look at the USA they don't give a f**k. Canelo v BJS broke the record this month for most ever people in an indoor stadium for boxing or something there were 73,000 there. Yet in this horrid retarded shlthole were scared to let more than 8,000 fans go to a football game.
> 
> The general public or should I say some of the general public are what is going to make this 'virus' and scamdemic run on for years by wearing masks and still been pathetic sheepish retards believing the media who by the way are the real virus.
> 
> That's my two pence.


 Don't rock the Kazbot mate

I can hear him twitching about now, he's about to enter the thread in extermination mode


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Don't rock the Kazbot mate
> 
> I can hear him twitching about now, he's about to enter the thread in extermination mode


 Probably watching BBC news so he can decide what to think.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> Probably watching BBC news so he can decide what to think.


 Where do you go for your news? Facebook? YouTube?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Going through a Wylde phase.....


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazbot receiving his daily orders.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> But we're not being told do very much currently are we and with any luck, in June we are not being told to do anything at all. I just wondered what specifically is getting you so worked up at the minute?


 The question you continually ask has been answered.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> View attachment 200583


 Bit of advice Mr. Kazza. Do 1 of the below for the benefit of the UK and general public.

1. f**k off to another country.

2. Stay inside your house with your mask on and don't leave ever again in fear and stupidity preferably weld your doors closed.

3. Give your head a shake, WAKE UP and stop being a pathetic brainwashed sheep and live your life as we all should be and forget the scamdemic.

Please choose one for the benefit of us all. Thank you.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AlexH96 said:


> Bit of advice Mr. Kazza. Do 1 of the below for the benefit of the UK and general public.
> 
> 1. f**k off to another country.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your advice.

Now go and shove it up your arse.

I'm not the one claiming this will NEVER end or wringing my hands and crying about it or claiming this is the only country where this has happened. I'm the one getting on and living my life mate. Just been on holiday, going to work, training 5 times a week, going to the pub once a week, having friends round, having days out. But hey, if you and your lot want to keep going on about how oppressed you are feel free.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AlexH96 said:


> All a load of fake bollocks! And we the UK are one of the only countries in the world who are still retarded enough to believe it


 Before claiming that, just how hard is it to see whether any other countries are struggling with the pandemic or have imposed lockdowns??

https://ig.ft.com/coronavirus-lockdowns/


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Now go and shove it up your arse.
> 
> I'm not the one claiming this will NEVER end or wringing my hands and crying about it or claiming this is the only country where this has happened. I'm the one getting on and living my life mate. Just been on holiday, going to work, training 5 times a week, going to the pub once a week, having friends round, having days out. But hey, if you and your lot want to keep going on about how oppressed you are feel free.


 Not bad kaz, must be nice working for the NHS, although maybe the thousands of people left without a livelihood as a result of the ridiculously over the top lockdown have a right to feel a bit more "oppressed" than you do though, ey?

Funny how people like you who preach to others always seem to have an "I'm all right, Jack" attitude. Seems to be a running theme on this forum.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> Not bad kaz, must be nice working for the NHS, although maybe the thousands of people left without a livelihood as a result of the ridiculously over the top lockdown have a right to feel a bit more "oppressed" than you do though, ey?
> 
> Funny how people like you who preach to others always seem to have an "I'm all right, Jack" attitude. Seems to be a running theme on this forum.


 If you feel you can do it, get applying - 1 in 10 jobs in the NHS are vacant.

Also:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57154345.amp


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> If you feel you can do it, get applying - 1 in 10 jobs in the NHS are vacant.
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57154345.amp


 Fortunately I'm alright, but my circumstances are irrelevant to the point made, as is the link you posted.

The difference between you and me is I empathize with the vast number of people who've suffered as a result of the extreme restrictions.

Anyone with common sense knows it's been dragged out for too long now, especially since the vaccination started rolling out at such a fast pace.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> I'm the one getting on and living my life mate. Just been on holiday, going to work, training 5 times a week, going to the pub once a week, having friends round, having days out. But hey, if you and your lot want to keep going on about how oppressed you are feel free.


 100% - work within the rules & you'll find there really are few curbs to living a near normal life. Bitch and moan - and you'll always find a reason to "blame" someone or somebody/establishment for your miserable, own, self-imposed failings.

Before Covid, during Covid and after Covid; it'll always hold true.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Blanka said:


> Not bad kaz, must be nice working for the NHS, although maybe the thousands of people left without a livelihood as a result of the ridiculously over the top lockdown have a right to feel a bit more "oppressed" than you do though, ey?
> 
> Funny how people like you who preach to others always seem to have an "I'm all right, Jack" attitude. Seems to be a running theme on this forum.


 There is really is little point in arguing with Kazza and a few others on here, while yes they are Brainwashed, it's mostly a pride thing now with them.

They're far too deep into the lie now and would lose too much face to admit they were wrong, they will just continue to obey their Masters and justify anything and everything they do to us.

Remember the mentality of some on this Forum in that some actually told me and meant it, that I would be going to Prison for not filling out a bit of Paper (Cencus)

LOL.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> Fortunately I'm alright, but my circumstances are irrelevant to the point made, as is the link you posted.
> 
> The difference between you and me is I empathize with the vast number of people who've suffered as a result of the extreme restrictions.
> 
> Anyone with common sense knows it's been dragged out for too long now, especially since the vaccination started rolling out at such a fast pace.


 As I have said many times on here, I genuinely feel for those who have lost their jobs and would completely support a tax rise if it was directed at supporting those people back into work. I'm glad to hear that you are doing fine through this. My whole career in mental health has been about supporting marginalised and stigmatised people so I don't need any lectures on empathy though thank you.

In no way am I about denying the impact the pandemic has had on people and the economy. If you check back through my posts in these pandemic threads you will see that they are almost exclusively about challenging disinformation and untruths in relation to this situation. Conspiracy thinking if you like. I in no way support the Conservative government and have said many times I have never voted Tory in my life. I am though about the science and about perspective. So if someone says something that has been pulled out of their arse or is simply a lazy Facebook meme designed to spread fear and lies, you'll very likely to see me challenge it.

It is reassuring to see that you feel the vaccine is the way out of this situation and because of that program, restrictions have been very much eased this month and my fingers are firmly crossed that the majority of any remaining restrictions are lifted in June. After a rough start we are now faring much better than a lot of countries so whilst it might be getting to a good place for us, the world is not out of the woods just yet.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> they will just continue to obey their Masters and justify anything and everything they do to us.


 So, for about the 6th time Wylde - who are the "masters" we are obeying? Numerous times you've said the government are just puppets having their strings pulled - so who is it you are actually referring to???


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's one for you @wylde99


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> There is really is little point in arguing with Kazza and a few others on here, while yes they are Brainwashed, it's mostly a pride thing now with them.


 Sorry whose prides at stake here? The chaps who have been saying we'll get through this or the guy whose been telling everyone it will never end and we'll be living in lockdown for ever?

P.s your mate Ellie Grey is a fraud, a vaccine researcher called Jacob Glanville offered her the debate she wanted, she ignored his offer. Considering she blocks anyone who tries to debate her, I think we all knew she wouldn't debate anyone.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Denied said:


> Sorry whose prides at stake here? The chaps who have been saying we'll get through this or the guy whose been telling everyone it will never end and we'll be living in lockdown for ever?
> 
> P.s your mate Ellie Grey is a fraud, a vaccine researcher called Jacob Glanville offered her the debate she wanted, she ignored his offer. Considering she blocks anyone who tries to debate her, I think we all knew she wouldn't debate anyone.


 if you've avoided family and waited on permission to hug (one example) I'm guessing pride isn't a virtue you have

regardless if there are more lockdowns makes no difference, the masses are ready to follow any instructions given which is basically what wylde is saying

give us a little more info on the Jacob Glanville situation


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> if you've avoided family and waited on permission to hug (one example) I'm guessing pride isn't a virtue you have


 You'll have to explain that to me, as I've not been near my sister, as I've worked throughout this and she's had to Shield. Why would that suggest I have no pride?



Heavyassweights said:


> give us a little more info on the Jacob Glanville situation


 Nothing more to it, like everyone who tries to challenge her views and evidence you get blocked and comments deleted, not exactly the actions of someone whose who is open to debate her views. Much like wylde no come back when he's challenged.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Denied said:


> You'll have to explain that to me, as I've not been near my sister, as I've worked throughout this and she's had to Shield. Why would that suggest I have no pride?
> 
> Nothing more to it, like everyone who tries to challenge her views and evidence you get blocked and comments deleted, not exactly the actions of someone whose who is open to debate her views. Much like wylde no come back when he's challenged.


 pride was generally speaking but ....

i understand there is vulnerable people in all situations and wont pry into the reasons she has chose to shield but on the basis she has chosen this way when will you go see her?

you've said Jacob challenged her, when?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> pride was generally speaking but ....
> 
> i understand there is vulnerable people in all situations and wont pry into the reasons she has chose to shield but on the basis she has chosen this way when will you go see her?
> 
> you've said Jacob challenged her, when?


 Get yourself on her Instagram and ask her, see how long you last.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Denied said:


> Get yourself on her Instagram and ask her, see how long you last.


 searched both names and found myself on a website tattie.life, full of odd jobs hating on people, sounds about right

anyway when you going to see your sister? awaiting permission? or deciding yourself? genuine questions.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Here's one for you @wylde99
> 
> View attachment 200595


 "When you're a kid to get you to think for yourself you're asked; if everyone jumped off a bridge would you follow?

Now we find ourselves in a place as adults, where if the establishment says one thing , and the sheeple and useful idiots invariably lap it up, we're asked, why don't you believe it? you must be a conspiracy theorist!"

MickeyE

(head of science and philosophy, UKM)

May 2021.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> "When you're a kid to get you to think for yourself you're asked; if everyone jumped off a bridge would you follow?
> 
> Now we find ourselves in a place as adults, where if the establishment says one thing , and the sheeple and useful idiots invariably lap it up, we're asked, why don't you believe it? you must be a conspiracy theorist!"
> 
> ...


 Maybe just the philosophy Mickey.....


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

More baseless scaremongering on the BBC. Very specific claims that are provable lies, they have actually included figures within the article that contradict their claims.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-57242368

*"Royal Bolton Hospital said it had experienced "one of the busiest days we have ever had""*

We are told in the headline. Later on in the article we are told;

*"Royal Bolton's deputy chief executive Andy Ennis said a number of patients were discharged overnight, but 41 patients with Covid remained on the wards, with eight in critical care."*

Which is followed by a nice little graph that shows how many people have been in hospital in Bolton with covid for the last year, and shows that they are basically at the lowest levels since around September and at a fraction of the peak. The number was well over 100 continuously until very recently.

Laughable.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> More baseless scaremongering on the BBC. Very specific claims that are provable lies, they have actually included figures within the article that contradict their claims.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-57242368
> 
> ...


 Looks like this is a Manchester Evening News story that has been repeated by both BBC and ITV so far. It is certainly very poorly written and presents a confusing picture. The graph is just Covid-19 cases but I think the story is really about A&E currently being overwhelmed (which can happen for all sorts of reasons but Covid probably doesn't help).


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Maybe just the philosophy Mickey.....


 Fair enough. Swap the science for diplomacy then. :cool2:


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> More baseless scaremongering on the BBC. Very specific claims that are provable lies, they have actually included figures within the article that contradict their claims.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-57242368
> 
> ...


 I tend to focus on the other 60 million that aren't in a hospital to gauge just how deadly the virus is.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Bit off topic, but as he seems to your "mate", can you give us some kind of proof of life confirmation for @js77 As he doesn't appear to have posted anything since Monday afternoon.
> 
> Over the last year he's posted more than 10 times per day on average. So there are obvious concerns for his welfare at this stage.
> 
> Also if still alive can you let him know he currently owes the board 30 odd posts and that figure is rising!


 Hey brohomo I'm back!!!

Was shaken up a bit after the death threats from DK!!!

Im just an old man from Malta looking forward to his retirement ..... I only wanted a leg session with him. I've never been able to fight. Steven Hawking would smash me.

Anyway.... nice to hear you're in good spirits as ever Michael x

Fancy a leg sesh at Genesis? No tear up at the Ace Cafe afterwards though I'm afraid though.


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

Never worn a mask, never social distanced, never followed any of the Governments bollocks.

Don't know anyone that has had the virus let alone died from the virus.

If it wasn't for the news and mask wearing w**kers, I wouldn't know this thing existed.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Fair enough. Swap the science for diplomacy then. :cool2:


 Haha. You can be the UK-M special envoy to go and sort Israel and Palestine out.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

BicepBandito said:


> Never worn a mask, never social distanced, never followed any of the Governments bollocks.
> 
> Don't know anyone that has had the virus let alone died from the virus.
> 
> If it wasn't for the news and mask wearing w**kers, I wouldn't know this thing existed.


 Same as and I'm on public transport everyday! @Kazza61 it's basically been proven asymptomatic was a myth now too.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Same as and I'm on public transport everyday! @Kazza61 it's basically been proven asymptomatic was a myth now too.


 What do you mean - the disease has ONLY been transmitted by symptomatic carriers or asymptomatic Covid-19 doesn't exist?.

Whichever you're claiming, you'd be wrong.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

First lie was Covid has a ridiculously high death rate LIES!

Second lie was Covid can be spread by super spreaders that show no symptoms LIES!

Third lie was Covid cannot be treated LIES!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> What do you mean - the disease has ONLY been transmitted by symptomatic carriers or asymptomatic Covid-19 doesn't exist?.
> 
> Whichever you're claiming, you'd be wrong.


 Asymptomatic super spreaders that show no signs of illness lol but spread the virus like wild fire....BULLSHIT.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Asymptomatic super spreaders that show no signs of illness lol but spread the virus like wild fire....BULLSHIT.


 Well now you are saying some massively exaggerated version of what you originally said in the hope it might be right. Why did you even tag me? Asymptomatic transmission is clearly a thing and is one of the reasons the pandemic has been so difficult to contain.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Well now you are saying some massively exaggerated version of what you originally said in the hope it might be right. Why did you even tag me? Asymptomatic transmission is clearly a thing and is one of the reasons the pandemic has been so difficult to contain.


 BULLSHIT! You're not the umpire. Pure lies to scare the general public.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Well now you are saying some massively exaggerated version of what you originally said in the hope it might be right. Why did you even tag me? Asymptomatic transmission is clearly a thing and is one of the reasons the pandemic has been so difficult to contain.


 The EU has just backed GSK for the new Covid drugs that prevent roughly 80% of hospital admissions but we all need vaccines? 
Sotrovimab.... but I guess you know this working for the NHS.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

js77 said:


> Hey brohomo I'm back!!!
> 
> Was shaken up a bit after the death threats from DK!!!
> 
> ...


 We was all getting worried there for a minute, thought you had done one.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> BULLSHIT! You're not the umpire. Pure lies to scare the general public.


 For fvcks sake.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanepe/article/PIIS2666-7762(21)00059-4/fulltext

https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2774707

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1240708


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> For fvcks sake.
> 
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanepe/article/PIIS2666-7762(21)00059-4/fulltext
> 
> ...


 Not even reading that shite. LIES


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> The EU has just backed GSK for the new Covid drugs that prevent roughly 80% of hospital admissions but we all need vaccines?
> Sotrovimab.... but I guess you know this working for the NHS.


 It's good news that there are more treatments coming along. Antibody treatments are designed to decrease the severity of COVID-19 among patients who go on to be diagnosed with the infection. Vaccines are designed to stop people catching the disease in the first place. Both have their place in a comprehensive response to the disease.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Not even reading that shite. LIES


 If you're happy to believe whatever daft ideas pop into your head then fine. But there's no need to broadcast them to others and claim them as fact if you can't even be arsed to properly check them out.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> We was all getting worried there for a minute, thought you had done one.


 Love you bro... I'm just easily scared in my old age sometimes.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Looks like this is a Manchester Evening News story that has been repeated by both BBC and ITV so far. It is certainly very poorly written and presents a confusing picture. The graph is just Covid-19 cases but I think the story is really about A&E currently being overwhelmed (which can happen for all sorts of reasons but Covid probably doesn't help).


 The graph is "People in hospital with Coronavirus in Bolton" not cases.

It clearly shows that the very specific claim made earlier in the article is a lie.

The article has been at the top of the BBC news page all day. It is deliberately misleading.

The BBC news we pay is there to provide facts and information, presented from a neutral stance. This article is misrepresenting facts and clearly written with a "pro-lockdown" bias.

They make a scary statement, and try to make it look well informed by adding with charts and graphs, then assume that nobody will actually read the graphs and see if they support the claims.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> If you're happy to believe whatever daft ideas pop into your head then fine. But there's no need to broadcast them to others and claim them as fact if you can't even be arsed to properly check them out.


 Lies.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

PCR test? It's been fundamentally flawed from the start.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Potential vaccination of 12 year olds plus at some point?

*
Moderna says its COVID-19 vaccine is safe and effective for adolescents
*

*
After a successful trial, the company is now seeking emergency use authorization from the FDA
*

Moderna and Pfizer are also testing their vaccines in younger children (those aged 6 months to 11 years). However, that testing and approval process will likely take longer since elementary age children may require different doses.

I'm just speculating at this point, but let's see how it plays out.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/moderna-says-its-covid-19-vaccine-is-safe-and-effective-for-adolescents-052521.html


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

js77 said:


> Hey brohomo I'm back!!!
> 
> Was shaken up a bit after the death threats from DK!!!
> 
> ...


 Good to see you back brosephine! Was starting to think the BLM guys might have got to you!

I have a pretty comprehensive set up at home so can't really be @rsed with training in commercial gyms these days but cheers for the offer though.

Never know though mate, if you ask him nicely, DK might still accommodate you, once you explain the misunderstanding and he realises it was only a "Leg sesh" you were really after! :cool2:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Good to see you back brosephine! Was starting to think the BLM guys might have got to you!
> 
> I have a pretty comprehensive set up at home so can't really be @rsed with training in commercial gyms these days but cheers for the offer though.
> 
> Never know though mate, if you ask him nicely, DK might still accommodate you, once you explain the misunderstanding and he realises it was only a "Leg sesh" you were really after! :cool2:


 He knew about the leg sesh..... he just wanted to beat me up at Oxford Services and get the cctv operatives to film it and burn him off a copy to post on ukm.... sounds pretty reasonable to me :thumb


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> What do you mean - the disease has ONLY been transmitted by symptomatic carriers or asymptomatic Covid-19 doesn't exist?.
> 
> Whichever you're claiming, you'd be wrong.


 TBF I don't think there is any conclusive evidence that proves asymptomatics transmit the cov 2 virus.

The most comprehensive study conducted globally which observed asymptomatic transmission, was conducted in China, and it didn't find a single instance of transmission from any asymptomatic case.

https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4695

Also, covid 19 asymptomatics do *not* exist. Covid 19 is an illness, if you have no symptoms you do not have covid 19.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> TBF I don't think there is any conclusive evidence that proves asymptomatics transmit the cov 2 virus.
> 
> The most comprehensive study conducted globally which observed asymptomatic transmission, was conducted in China, and it didn't find a single instance of transmission from any asymptomatic case.
> 
> ...


 Just more proof the PCR testing is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> TBF I don't think there is any conclusive evidence that proves asymptomatics transmit the cov 2 virus.
> 
> The most comprehensive study conducted globally which observed asymptomatic transmission, was conducted in China, and it didn't find a single instance of transmission from any asymptomatic case.
> 
> ...


 From your link:

The researchers said that their findings did not show that the virus couldn't be passed on by asymptomatic carriers, and they didn't suggest that their findings were generalisable.

This is more recent and looks at a number of studies.

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanepe/article/PIIS2666-7762(21)00059-4/fulltext


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> He knew about the leg sesh..... he just wanted to beat me up at Oxford Services and get the cctv operatives to film it and burn him off a copy to post on ukm.... sounds pretty reasonable to me :thumb


 Haha the bottle job phaggot returns. Finished hiding away now have you


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> TBF I don't think there is any conclusive evidence that proves asymptomatics transmit the cov 2 virus.


 At best it's inconclusive.

What I don't understand is why advertising standards don't apply to adverts paid for by the government.

If you want to make specific claims in your adverts, especially medical claims, you need to have strong evidence to back it up, and the small print should tell the viewer exactly what the evidence is.

"1/3rd of people have no symptoms and are spreading the virus."

"The vaccine has underwent the same safety checks as any other."

No private company would get away with such bold claims without having solid evidence.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> At best it's inconclusive.
> 
> What I don't understand is why advertising standards don't apply to adverts paid for by the government.
> 
> ...


 Yes it is inconclusive at best.

And if the vaccine had undergone the same rigourous trials as previous vaccines, surely we wouldn't be seeing the AZ vaccine being widely pulled from use after just a few months of its roll out.

If the trials were as comprehensive as the masses were led to believe, surely the issues would have been identified prior to approval.

The clue should be in the extraordinary fact that every manufacturer of these vaccines has applied for and been granted legal exemption from any legal liability.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Haha the bottle job phaggot returns. Finished hiding away now have you


 Hey you!!!

Nice to hear from you..... I had to hide away from my desktop it was getting too much!

Like I said I'm just an old man trying to enjoy his retirement and the odd gym session.... hence the invite to train legs. Was hoping you'd help me load the hack squat.... never mind


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've just been into Town - confidently muzzle-free as always (and no lanyard either) when I saw this.

Along with the Governmental confirmation that, even if you've received both doses of the Vaccine, you still have to quarantine, isolate, and repeatedly get tested - and you can't dodge these requirements, even if you test negative - I would like to genuinely ask those who've obediently followed the rules and viciously rebuked those of us who haven't... what do you think is actually going on here?

Up until this point, you've insisted that the systematic dismantling of all our essential and inalienable rights and freedoms is merely a temporary inconvenience, a brief blip, and so long as we're all very good little boys and girls and obey the rules, dear Daddy Government will soon take us off the naughty step and let us go back out to play.

Well, surely, even for the most ardently compliant amongst you, the most beatifically bemuzzled, it must slowly, painfully, be dawning on you&#8230; that that's not true?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I've just been into Town - confidently muzzle-free as always (and no lanyard either) when I saw this.
> 
> Along with the Governmental confirmation that, even if you've received both doses of the Vaccine, you still have to quarantine, isolate, and repeatedly get tested - and you can't dodge these requirements, even if you test negative - I would like to genuinely ask those who've obediently followed the rules and viciously rebuked those of us who haven't... what do you think is actually going on here?
> 
> ...


 I was chatting with my friend in Sydney last night and Melbourne is going into lockdown!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I've just been into Town - confidently muzzle-free as always (and no lanyard either) when I saw this.
> 
> Along with the Governmental confirmation that, even if you've received both doses of the Vaccine, you still have to quarantine, isolate, and repeatedly get tested - and you can't dodge these requirements, even if you test negative - I would like to genuinely ask those who've obediently followed the rules and viciously rebuked those of us who haven't... what do you think is actually going on here?
> 
> ...


 didnt know william hill was a government department.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Posting studies based on flawed tests and believing the stats! Whatever next!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Please stop trying to sway the judgment of the general public with bogus studies based on flawed tests.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6988269/


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> I've just been into Town - confidently muzzle-free as always (and no lanyard either) when I saw this.
> 
> Along with the Governmental confirmation that, even if you've received both doses of the Vaccine, you still have to quarantine, isolate, and repeatedly get tested - and you can't dodge these requirements, even if you test negative - I would like to genuinely ask those who've obediently followed the rules and viciously rebuked those of us who haven't... what do you think is actually going on here?
> 
> ...


 I guess just as some people lie about being exempt from wearing masks, there will be those disingenuous people who claim to have had vaccines when they haven't.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Kimurasweep said:


> Posting studies based on flawed tests and believing the stats! Whatever next!


 The PCR tests are the smoking gun in all this.

It has been ruled in a court of law 'PCR tests cannot be used to determine infection'

All the over hyped numbers driven by a test which has been proven *legally* 'not fit for purpose'

Funnily enough nobody wants to talk about this revelation as it would put in question the entire 'pandemic' and the figures used to bring it into existence.

Why hasn't there been a review on the testing after that was ruled in a court of law&#8230;anybody ??

You literally couldn't pick a more suitable test for creating false positives.

But how would you explain these false positive results to people asking why they don't have any symptoms&#8230;.that's easy.

Your asymptomatic of course.

I know you feel really healthy&#8230;BUT&#8230;.you actually have a killer virus&#8230;.sooooooo deadly you have zero symptoms, don't get sick&#8230;or die !!!

Now lock yourself in your home at once.

That's some special kinda a f**king stupid right there.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Scary times peeps. Just as Wylde predicted all along!

The new vaccine passport (which we were originally promised by government that there would never be!)

Is much more than just a vax passport. It will include tons of other personal details including "alleged criminal behaviour"

China social credit system here we come!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Scotsman1010 said:


> The PCR tests are the smoking gun in all this.
> 
> It has been ruled in a court of law 'PCR tests cannot be used to determine infection'
> 
> ...


 Basically all the facts @Kazza61 quotes are based on PCR testing lol and he believes the stats! I must compute I am a robot :lol:


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Scary times peeps. Just as Wylde predicted all along!
> 
> The new vaccine passport (which we were originally promised by government that there would never be!)
> 
> ...


 This can't be true mate the data suggests the government are purely acting is the general public's interest because they care about us! They care so much they developed a system you live and work under that keeps you suppressed for your entire existence. A system that destroys the environment, creates ill health, famines, death of human beings that are born in the wrong place at the wrong time, a system that brain washes people with no prospects in life to go out a kill other people because they are told to and then class them as heroes lol, a system that's led by right honourable gentleman called MPs who are free from prosecution for heinous crimes and corruption. A system that baits different races against each other in a multi teared class war. But some how because we're scared of not being able to make ends meet or scared of loosing all of our assets we continue through life in complete ignorance to what's staring us in the face everyday.

SHEEPLE.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> This can't be true mate the data suggests the government are purely acting is the general public's interest because they care about us! They care so much they developed a system you live and work under that keeps you suppressed for your entire existence. A system that destroys the environment, creates ill health, famines, death of human beings that are born in the wrong place at the wrong time, a system that brain washes people with no prospects in life to go out a kill other people because they are told to and then class them as heroes lol, a system that's led by right honourable gentleman called MPs who are free from prosecution for heinous crimes and corruption. A system that baits different races against each other in a multi teared class war. But some how because we're scared of not being able to make ends meet or scared of loosing all of our assets we continue through life in complete ignorance to what's staring us in the face everyday.
> 
> SHEEPLE.


 I'll have what he's having


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'll have what he's having


 You've probably had a bottle of whiskey for breakfast mate.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> You've probably had a bottle of whiskey for breakfast mate.


 There's a system there to stop you from lying in your own s**t


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> There's a system there to stop you from lying in your own s**t


 Bit difficult after a bottle of whiskey! But I guess alcohol is a great way of blocking everything out.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> Bit difficult after a bottle of whiskey! But I guess alcohol is a great way of blocking everything out.


 Lol Iv not drank in a week. I'm going to give your ass hole a good fisting in a minute if you don't shut up


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Lol Iv not drank in a week. I'm going to give your ass hole a good fisting in a minute if you don't shut up


 Your pissed now you melt. Like a week is a long time ffs get some help you're an Alcoholic ffs


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> Your pissed now you melt. Like a week is a long time ffs get some help you're an Alcoholic ffs


 Right Iv tracked where you live. I'm coming over with my fisting glove on. Do you really want to be fisted by this?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Right Iv tracked where you live. I'm coming over with my fisting glove on. Do you really want to be fisted by this?
> 
> View attachment 200633


 I hope you clean your mums fanny batter off of it first!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> I hope you clean my mums fanny batter off of it first!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> .



View attachment 200635


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Basically all the facts @Kazza61 quotes are based on PCR testing lol and he believes the stats! I must compute I am a robot :lol:


 I can fairly confidently say you (and @wylde99) don't really understand what a PCR test is, what it does, how it is processed or what the results mean. Watching you spout this stuff is like watching a monkey in the zoo playing with its own shite.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 200635


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> I can fairly confidently say you (and @wylde99) don't really understand what a PCR test is, what it does, how it is processed or what the results mean. Watching you spout this stuff is like watching a monkey in the zoo playing with its own shite.


 https://www.rt.com/op-ed/509163-covid-19-test-flawed-withdrawn/

Still hasn't been withdrawn and the WHO have admitted the test is flawed. Yet you believe every stat based on the test? There really is no hope for people like you who can't think for themselves. You are a prime Badger faced welsh mountain mate. What a plum believes what Matthew Hancock says dear oh dear give your head a wobble.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Still hasn't been withdrawn and the WHO have admitted the test is flawed.


 https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSL1N2M10ID


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Im not having the vaccine

People having strokes and dying from it - they can ram it up their ass.

in any case.. im sure theres someone more in need of it than me =) they can go first


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSL1N2M10ID


 Squash the truth!!


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Im not having the vaccine
> 
> People having strokes and dying from it - they can ram it up their ass.
> 
> in any case.. im sure theres someone more in need of it than me =) they can go first


 You don't need one mate only the over seventies need it like the flu jab.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kimurasweep said:


> You don't need one mate only the over seventies need it like the flu jab.


 Your getting it next year then?

im afew decades away from 'The Stroke Jab'

Cant they test it on the damn Covid bats first?

Whole world was dying, global pandemic, animals returning to empty streets... for what? .. Coz some BAT made someone ill?

Covid Even had @wylde99 under his bed, giving us conspiracy info, using ultra encrypted data so Police dont see him warning us


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

iv not seen ONE person ill.. not seen ONE ACTUAL report of ANYONE i know catching it..

all i see is BS numbers with name of my town above it.... are you sure that many people actually live there and are able to get covid without me knowing about it?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> Your getting it next year then?
> 
> im afew decades away from 'The Stroke Jab'
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kimurasweep said:


> I wouldn't go near it.


 i wouldnt put a dirty used condom next to the Jab never mind my damn arm


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The AstraZeneca Vaccine insert...

Does it come through breast milk? 
They don't know. No studies have been performed.

Is it safe in pregnancy? 
They don't know. No studies have been performed.

Have animal reproductive or fertility studies been completed?
No.

Is it safe to use with other medications?
They don't know. No interaction studies have been performed.

Is it safe to use with other vaccines, like the shingles vaccine they offer?
They don't know. Concomitant administration with other vaccines have not been performed.

How long does it protect me for?
They don't know. They haven't finished the clinical trials.

What is the vaccine efficacy in over 55s? 
They don't know. They haven't performed the studies.

I am immune-compromised, is it safe for me to have the vaccine?
They don't know. No safety or efficacy studies have been done in immune-compromised individuals.

Is it safe for my child to have?
They don't know. Safety and efficacy unknown in under 18's. No data is available.

How can they say safe and effective when they literally have no clue? Please stop being the guinea pigs. Tag and share!

https://www.ema.europa.eu/en/documents/product-information/covid-19-vaccine-astrazeneca-product-information-approved-chmp-29-january-2021-pending-endorsement_en.pdf

Researched by Ellie Grey.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> The AstraZeneca Vaccine insert...
> 
> Does it come through breast milk?
> They don't know. No studies have been performed.
> ...


 Well, I for one am not getting the vaccine after reading all that

You've convinced me


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> The AstraZeneca Vaccine insert...
> 
> Does it come through breast milk?
> They don't know. No studies have been performed.
> ...


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

They're definitely trying to ramp the fear and alarm up again in the media with this Indian variant bllx.

It's quite clever really. They know they can't do much with the actual Covid figs here at present, with roughly 1 new infection daily per 30,000 people and just a handful of deaths.

So they switch the focus to "variant/s of concern"

Goebells himself would be proud of this relentless propaganda.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> They're definitely trying to ramp the fear and alarm up again in the media with this Indian variant bllx.
> 
> It's quite clever really. They know they can't do much with the actual Covid figs here at present, with roughly 1 new infection daily per 30,000 people and just a handful of deaths.
> 
> ...


 The morons that are the majority of the general public will lap it all up no doubt and continue to s**t themselves, over a deadly virus with less than a 0.3% death rate. The mind boggles

I call them 'the kazza's'


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Donald Trump in power; "*The virus probably came from a lab in Wuhan*"

Biden/Democrats (not in power); "*This is a conspiracy theory and talking about it is irresponsible and inflammatory. Do not re-elect this dangerous orange man*"

Also Biden/Democrats (_in power_): "*It came from a lab in China*"


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 201155


 Your right bro,that's not a drill..

This is a drill.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

I would love to actually meet the parents that vaccinate their kids against a virus that hasn't killed a single healthy child :lol:

A vaccine that they have so little confidence in its long term effects they waive any liability, but you'll take that chance with your kids "because the paper said we should",

Quite interested to see how the s**t storm from when the first kid randomly dies and the clueless parents are up in arms, plays out.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Restless83 said:


> Your right bro,that's not a drill..
> 
> This is a drill.
> 
> View attachment 201157


 Er, drill-do PPE, where's his Hi-jis vest?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

hmgs said:


> Er, drill-do PPE, where's his Hi-jis vest?


 I don't care if ya jis-vest is in the wash looking like a painters radio verbal warning issued.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Towel said:


> I would love to actually meet the parents that vaccinate their kids against a virus that hasn't killed a single healthy child :lol:
> 
> A vaccine that they have so little confidence in its long term effects they waive any liability, but you'll take that chance with your kids "because the paper said we should",
> 
> Quite interested to see how the s**t storm from when the first kid randomly dies and the clueless parents are up in arms, plays out.


 @Towel not just because the paper told them too, but the TV as well :thumb






Never has this been more relevant than right now.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> @Towel not just because the paper told them too, but the TV as well :thumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same for YouTube, Facebook etc? As far as I can see people find them incredibly addictive and content providers exploit that to push whatever point of view they want the viewers to believe and share.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Same for YouTube, Facebook etc? As far as I can see people find them incredibly addictive and content providers exploit that to push whatever point of view they want the viewers to believe and share.


 I see your point @Kazza61, and it is a fair one to raise; Yes, social media is used exactly as you suggest it does, no disagreement from me. However, for the time being and at least until the Online Harms Bill is introduced, these platforms allow people to speak out against the MSM and tabloid narrative, and that is a good thing, surely? Do you believe everything you are told by the TV and Papers?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> I see your point @Kazza61, and it is a fair one to raise; Yes, social media is used exactly as you suggest it does, no disagreement from me. However, for the time being and at least until the Online Harms Bill is introduced, these platforms allow people to speak out against the MSM and tabloid narrative, and that is a good thing, surely? Do you believe everything you are told by the TV and Papers?


 Not at all but they currently are held to much higher levels of account and editorial standards than the internet.

Who would you think would be the most mis-informed - the person who believes the majority of MSM or the person who believes the majority of what they see and read on the internet? (And that question could be whittled right down to just Facebook or Twitter or YouTube).


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Of course the useful idiots are in favour of censoring the internet and social media. they're just doing what useful idiots do, unwittingly promoting the agenda of their handlers.

The powers that be want to control all and every flow of information. As David Icke says if you control what information people have access to, you control how they feel, think and act.(or words to that effect)

As we've seen throughout this plandemic, lots of pressure has been applied to social media platforms to attempt to stop them publishing anything that goes against the official MSM narrative.

You've even had the likes of YouTube taking down actual MSM outlets like talk radio for once too often offering an alternative view of the pandemic.

Its a scary road we're going down. When China uses these powers of censorship, we're told they're a draconian, authoritarian regime.

When the same thing is done here we're told we're all just being protected from "dangerous information".


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Of course the useful idiots are in favour of censoring the internet and social media. they're just doing what useful idiots do, unwittingly promoting the agenda of their handlers.
> 
> The powers that be want to control all and every flow of information. As David Icke says if you control what information people have access to, you control how they feel, think and act.(or words to that effect)
> 
> ...


 I've witnessed the censorship with my own eyes @MickeyE.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

We have these clowns running around saying "oh no we can't have xxx posting this stuff on FB. what if other people believe it? it's just far too dangerous!"

The same clowns don't even bat an eyelid when at a time when the whole country is under house arrest and only essential workers are permitted to go to work.

The government decides to send tens of thousands of untested old people from hospitals into the care home system.

I mean what is really more dangerous . some [email protected] posting stuff that might or might not be a load of shyt on FB or a government that is actively spreading this virus amongst the population that are overwhelmingly at most of risk from it?

these clowns just can't see the wood for the trees.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Skitz said:


> I've witnessed the censorship with my own eyes @MickeyE.


 I'm sure everyone that's not already completely sheepalised certainly would have.

Its hardly been subtle.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/100009228082526/posts/2871127963204778/?sfnsn=scwspmo


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/100009228082526/posts/2871127963204778/?sfnsn=scwspmo


 GP rang me and offered me the vaccine... he said 'we have some spare' .. im like 'Naaa bro its ok'

i told him, when i start seeing people dropping in the streets ill have it


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Of course the useful idiots are in favour of censoring the internet and social media. they're just doing what useful idiots do, unwittingly promoting the agenda of their handlers.
> 
> The powers that be want to control all and every flow of information. As David Icke says if you control what information people have access to, you control how they feel, think and act.(or words to that effect)
> 
> ...


 Yes it's unbelievable. Its bad enough when they are removing "misinformation" but it doesn't have to be misinformation. Things are being purged for "being used to spread misinformation".

They have been removing well researched studies for example from John Hopkins University that are totally factual and have been well researched.

For example one that showed after the first spike in hard hit states in the US the death rate went below the long term average for a few months, suggesting that a lot of those who died were people who were going to die within months anyway.

People posted links on Facebook and forums etc. It was removed from John Hopkins website and essentially wiped from the face of the internet, Facebook etc couldn't blame misinformation as it was a serious piece of research so they say that even though it was factual it was being "used to spread misinformation".

Surely give us the facts and let us make our own minds up. Nope if it goes against the grain it gets purged.

It's actually scary that if Mark Zuckerburg believes something then the opposite view is then labelled "misinformation".


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Yes it's unbelievable. Its bad enough when they are removing "misinformation" but it doesn't have to be misinformation. Things are being purged for "being used to spread misinformation".
> 
> They have been removing well researched studies for example from John Hopkins University that are totally factual and have been well researched.
> 
> ...


 I doubt it's down to Zuckeburg himself. it's governments putting huge pressure on these platforms. I doubt overreaching censorship helps increase his profit margin.

If they don't do what the US *or whatever government) tell them to do, they have the power to severely financially punish them or even just shut them down.

Don't really have a lot of choice. This kind of pressure forcing companies to virtually work on behalf of governments is becoming more and more common across a lot of different industries.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> I doubt it's down to Zuckerurg himself. it's governments putting huge pressure on these platforms. I doubt over reaching censorship helps increase his profit margin.
> 
> If they don't do what the US *or whatever government) tell them to do, they have the power to severely financially punish them or even just shut them down.
> 
> Don't really have a lot of choice. This kind of pressure forcing companies to virtually work on behalf of governments is becoming more and more common across a lot of different industries.


 Yes that definitely goes on and Facebook/Twitter will play ball for the Democrats.

When Trump was in though they didn't like it and literally thought they were above government.

For example when Trump posted saying he was very interested about the possibility that the virus came from the Wuhan Lab it was labelled misinformation and was censored. Now Biden has said the same thing it is no longer misinformation and is no longer censored.

If Trump said the sky was blue they would label it misinformation and censor it.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Yes that definitely goes on and Facebook/Twitter will play ball for the Democrats.
> 
> When Trump was in though they didn't like it and literally thought they were above government.
> 
> ...


 Yes that's a good point about Trump and is a quite clear indicator that an "establishment" above world governments exists.

Even though IMO Trump did talk quite a lot of nonsense on a number of subjects.. the US president is supposedly the most powerful person on the planet and It was pretty clear the MSM were gunning for him from the beginning, as he's anti climate change and other establishment pushed agendas.

Also I think with some of these huge corps like Facebook, Google etc when they get to a certain a size they basically end up having to become part of the establishment or an extension of.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> View attachment 201195


 2016: "*Trump only won due to Russian hacking and interference*."

2020: "*It is totally impossible for outside actors to hack or interfere with the election, the result is totally unquestionable*."


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Also I think with some of these huge corps like Facebook, Google etc when they get to a certain a size they basically end up having to become part of the establishment or an extension of.


 I don't agree with many of your posts but I do agree the media in many countries were set to bring Trump down from pretty much day 1.

What exactly is this 'establishment' you speak of that such powerful corporations must become a part of?

Serious question.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Facebook said this guy's a bodybuilder?

Do you believe Facebook?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

lewdylewd said:


> 2016: "*Trump only won due to Russian hacking and interference*."
> 
> 2020: "*It is totally impossible for outside actors to hack or interfere with the election, the result is totally unquestionable*."


 It's right that isn't it ffs haha

Grab em by the pussy


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kimurasweep said:


> Facebook said this guy's a bodybuilder?
> 
> Do you believe Facebook?
> 
> View attachment 201197


 Well he clearly trains, probs has more muscle than most on here

This site is called U.K.-Muscle, but it's full of pencil necks so it's all a conspiracy init


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Facebook said Wylde is a boxer&#8230;

Do you believe Facebook?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> Well he clearly trains, probs has more muscle than most on here
> 
> This site is called U.K.-Muscle, but it's full of pencil necks so it's all a conspiracy init


 Wrong he's actually a fully grown Orangutan.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kimurasweep said:


> Wrong he's actually a fully grown Orangutan.


 So is your mum


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> So is your mum


 One comeback to rule them all.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> I don't agree with many of your posts but I do agree the media in many countries were set to bring Trump down from pretty much day 1.
> 
> What exactly is this 'establishment' you speak of that such powerful corporations must become a part of?
> 
> Serious question.


 There's clearly a "deep state" in the US the extent that you believe it stretches ranges from sceptical(1/10) to wylde99(10/10).

The deep state (especially the FBI), along with left wing CEOs, who believe they should be controlling what information is available to the public, The Democrats, Antifa. I believe this is the "establishment" in US terms.

You know the worlds all backwards when the rich are voting for the left wing party (Democrats), and the working classes are voting for the right wing (Republicans).

It's going this way in the U.K. too Labours core voters are becoming rich virtue signaling upitty snobs, and Torys are becoming working class workers who believe in a fair days wage for a fair days work, low tax economy, less handouts etc.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> So is your mum


 I know but what a great shag!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Kimurasweep said:


> I know but what a great shag!


 Yeah, apologies for '_slackening her off_' - you can go first next time.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> I don't agree with many of your posts but I do agree the media in many countries were set to bring Trump down from pretty much day 1.
> 
> What exactly is this 'establishment' you speak of that such powerful corporations must become a part of?
> 
> Serious question.


 I think it's very difficult to define and I don't think it comes with any formal membership, I'd say it's a lot more insidious than that.

I think it's a loose amalgamation of wealthy individuals/entities , "old money" in the main, that have a common goal to maintain the current status quo. With them staying "on top" in terms of wealth, influence, power.

Then if you look at individuals like Zukergurg (new money) he apparently used to campaign against internet censorship.

Because his social media platform reaches so many people worldwide it obviously has an immense amount of influence and power. So pressure has been applied to Zukerburg for his platform to start towing the establishment line.

I read he's now calling for more internet regulation and censorship.

So he's gone from being a defender of free speech to an opponent of it.

I don't think he signed some membership to join the "establishment" . It's likely more just a case of, if you can't beat them join them.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> I think it's a loose amalgamation of wealthy individuals/entities , "old money" in the main, *that have a common goal to maintain the current status quo. With them staying "on top" in terms of wealth, influence, power.*


 While you are definitely on the right track, the common goal is not to "maintain" the "current" status quo, it's to increase the wealth/power gap significantly.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> While you are definitely on the right track, the common goal is not to "maintain" the "current" status quo, it's to increase the wealth/power gap significantly.


 Although I ask it in a light hearted way, this is a serious question. If you were part of some Deep State or Global Elite with an underhand agenda and unlimited wealth, wouldn't you have taken steps to ensure the likes of you and Mickey didn't rumble the ruse? Why do you think they have been apparently so spectacularly rubbish at protecting thenselves and their agenda that the likes of YouTube and Facebook are literally full of discussion about them? Which is potentially even stranger when you consider they own these platforms on which it is discussed and could presumably censor whatever they like without the need to be in the slightest bit obvious about it.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Yeah, apologies for '_slackening her off_' - you can go first next time.


 It would be nice to go first for once&#8230;I'm tired of stirring the porridge.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Although I ask it in a light hearted way, this is a serious question. If you were part of some Deep State or Global Elite with an underhand agenda and unlimited wealth, wouldn't you have taken steps to ensure the likes of you and Mickey didn't rumble the ruse? Why do you think they have been apparently so spectacularly rubbish at protecting thenselves and their agenda that the likes of YouTube and Facebook are literally full of discussion about them? Which is potentially even stranger when you consider they own these platforms on which it is discussed and could presumably censor whatever they like without the need to be in the slightest bit obvious about it.


 Lol like the government haven't ever stood on live television and said we must clamp down on tax evasion this is our policy blah blah then oops the Panama papers expose corruption from the politicians saying we must clamp down on tax evasion lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Lol like the government haven't ever stood on live television and said we must clamp down on tax evasion this is our policy blah blah then oops the Panama papers expose corruption from the politicians saying we must clamp down on tax evasion lol


 Oh yeah, governments get caught out all the time. Thought we were talking about the Deep State / Global Elite here?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Oh yeah, governments get caught out all the time. Thought we were talking about the Deep State / Global Elite here?


 https://www.transparency.org.uk/publications

Your employers are corrupt&#8230;why would the global elite be any different ffs


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> https://www.transparency.org.uk/publications
> 
> Your employers are corrupt&#8230;why would the global elite be any different ffs


 So your point is that the Deep State / Global Elite are not in the slightest bit better at being corrupt or covering their tracks than run of the mill MPs and Governments? Why give them the 'elite' monika?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> Nothing is being hidden and I haven't said anything that isn't in the wider public domain. Seems pretty obvious to me


 My question though, is if there is a shadowy global elite / deep state, why are they not hidden and why do apparently so many people on Facebook and the like seem to know all about them? That seems entirely at odds with what they are reported to be don't you think?

Do you really think a UK Digital Harms bill will have that great an effect on people's experience of the internet? Surely VPN's will be just as available?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> I've never called anyone shadowy? Why would they need to hide anything? The most powerful people in the world are exactly that, the most powerful people in the world, you don't honestly think they change every election, do you?


 I think we are at cross purposes. When Mickey was describing his understanding of an " "establishment" above world governments" you replied that he was on the right lines.

I was essentially asking why such an organisation wouldn't have been more careful about protecting itself from you and Mickey rumbling them given the resources it should have available to it?

I suspect from your answers you haven't exactly bought into the Deep State / Global Elite thing after all though?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> So your point is that the Deep State / Global Elite are not in the slightest bit better at being corrupt or covering their tracks than run of the mill MPs and Governments? Why give them the 'elite' monika?


 Man I'm dumbfounded at how blinkered you are.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Man I'm dumbfounded at how blinkered you are.


 Because I questioned you about the daft answer you gave in response to my query to Skitz? I don't think you even understood the question.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Because I questioned you about the daft answer you gave in response to my query to Skitz? I don't think you even understood the question.


 Oh I have. And I don't think you understand how the world works.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-57413115

Corrupt, Thieving Paedos busted in the High Court again!


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> I think we are at cross purposes. When Mickey was describing his understanding of an " "establishment" above world governments" you replied that he was on the right lines.
> 
> I was essentially asking why such an organisation wouldn't have been more careful about protecting itself from you and Mickey rumbling them given the resources it should have available to it?
> 
> I suspect from your answers you haven't exactly bought into the Deep State / Global Elite thing after all though?


 Ah, ok, I see what you are referring to. In that particular statement, the point I was making was that Mickey was referring to "maintaining" the status quo of wealth inequality between the super-rich and everyone else. I was making the point that, in my view, the current and future aim will not be to maintain, but to increase that gap, significantly. Quantitive Easing is currently shifting wealth as we speak.

https://www.theguardian.com/business/economics-blog/2016/sep/28/quantitative-easing-qe-pernicious-effects-favour-wealthy-tax-middle-class

As for the point about "rumbling them", what's to rumble? There is plenty of information out there, nothing is being hidden, it's just not on TV everyday.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-57413115
> 
> Corrupt, Thieving Paedos busted in the High Court again!


 This is small pickings&#8230;When a country refuses extradition of certain citizens responsible for genocide, narco trafficking etc Kazbot thinks it's because they are not guilty lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> This is small pickings&#8230;When a country refuses extradition of certain citizens responsible for genocide, narco trafficking etc Kazbot thinks it's because they are not guilty lol


 Was that just a random insult or connected to something we have discussed?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I think we are at cross purposes. When Mickey was describing his understanding of an " "establishment" above world governments" you replied that he was on the right lines.
> 
> I was essentially asking why such an organisation wouldn't have been more careful about protecting itself from you and Mickey rumbling them given the resources it should have available to it?
> 
> I suspect from your answers you haven't exactly bought into the Deep State / Global Elite thing after all though?


 As per usual you just invent a straw man to argue against.

Who said anything about there being an "organisation" . I clearly said I believe in all likliehod it's a loose amalgamation that requires no formal membership.

And you keep wittering on about it being "rumbled". Who is telling you they are trying to hide?

You do realise smart people can work together towards a common goal without there even needing to any formal or written agreement.

Just keep on in your belief that the MSM is completely impartial and independent and that politicians are the real holders of power.

No need for you to worry your pretty little head about any of this.

Everything in the world is exactly how the BBC tells you it is.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Who said anything about there being an "organisation" .


 You said *" that's a good point about Trump and is a quite clear indicator that an "establishment" above world governments exists."*

Definition of an "establishment" : "a business *organization*, public institution, or household."

So, err, you did!

Now I'm not saying you believe they are lizards like your best mate does, but my question was simply if such an "establishment" exists, why have they not taken better care to conceal themselves rather than having every Tom, Dick and Mickey discussing them on every corner of social media?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Was that just a random insult or connected to something we have discussed?


 Point proven.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Point proven.


 When someone specifically asks someone else a question on this forum do you automatically think they must have meant it for you?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> When someone specifically asks someone else a question on this forum do you automatically think they must have meant it for you?


 Yes every time! Ok computer&#8230;


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> You said *" that's a good point about Trump and is a quite clear indicator that an "establishment" above world governments exists."*
> 
> Definition of an "establishment" : "a business *organization*, public institution, or household."
> 
> ...


 You're taking it too literally. When people talk about "the establishment" they're generally not referring to a formal organisation as such.

And for probably the 7th time you've been told this in this thread. Who said they're trying to conceal themselves?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kimurasweep said:


> Yes every time! Ok computer&#8230;


 Computer says noooo...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> You're taking it too literally. When people talk about "the establishment" they're generally not referring to a formal organisation as such.
> 
> And for probably the 7th time you've been told this in this thread. Who said they're trying to conceal themselves?


 And for the 7th time, *if* such an establishment / organisation / global elite / deep state exists, why wouldn't they? Why would they reveal themselves and their agenda via Facebook and YouTube? Why not just do it officially?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> And for the 7th time, *if* such an establishment / organisation / global elite / deep state exists, why wouldn't they? Why would they reveal themselves and their agenda via Facebook and YouTube? Why not just do it officially?


 They don't need to hide because there's enough media brainwashed useful idiots around to shout down any dissenters.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> They don't need to hide because there's enough media brainwashed useful idiots around to shout down any dissenters.


 You seem to have lost the ability to discuss Mickey. Every exchange with you these days disolves into you throwing out insults or making it personal. You've previously said you enjoy debating but you seem incapable of it these days.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> You seem to have lost the ability to discuss Mickey. Every exchange with you these days disolves into you throwing out insults or making it personal. You've previously said you enjoy debating but you seem incapable of it these days.


 That wasn't an insult. look up the term useful idiot. and it wasnt directly aimed at you in this instance, i was just answering your question.

but if the caps fits


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> Computer says noooo...


 Error error exterminate exterminate!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

*
Definition of useful idiot
*

*: *a naive or credulous person who can be manipulated or exploited to advance a cause or political agenda


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> *
> Definition of useful idiot
> *
> 
> *: *a naive or credulous person who can be manipulated or exploited to advance a cause or political agenda


 Here's an article about what critical thinking actually is. How many of these qualities do you think those who subscribe to popular conspiracies actually demonstrate? How many do you think you demonstrate?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/321660


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Although I ask it in a light hearted way, this is a serious question. If you were part of some Deep State or Global Elite with an underhand agenda and unlimited wealth, wouldn't you have taken steps to ensure the likes of you and Mickey didn't rumble the ruse? Why do you think they have been apparently so spectacularly rubbish at protecting thenselves and their agenda that the likes of YouTube and Facebook are literally full of discussion about them? Which is potentially even stranger when you consider they own these platforms on which it is discussed and could presumably censor whatever they like without the need to be in the slightest bit obvious about it.


 The "Deep State" isn't a theory. It applies to people in powerful state roles who are not subject to elections and stay in power indefinitely and advise successive presidents.

Assuming Presidents tend to take the advice of these people on board, then are these unelected people wielding the real power behind the scenes?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> And for the 7th time, *if* such an establishment / organisation / global elite / deep state exists, why wouldn't they? Why would they reveal themselves and their agenda via Facebook and YouTube? Why not just do it officially?


 Erm hello&#8230;what do you thinks happening right now? Short circuit Johnny five is alive!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Skitz said:


> To be fair, not many people do. Prime example of this is money, most people don't even realise it's just an IOU :confused1:


 The USA scrapped the gold standard...

Now they are warning the public that Bitcoin has "no inherent value". Brilliant.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Here's an article about what critical thinking actually is. How many of these qualities do you think those who subscribe to popular conspiracies actually demonstrate? How many do you think you demonstrate?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/321660


 Not sure but I'm positive I'm more of a critical thinker than you.

You're not a stupid guy but you're no thinker.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Not sure but I'm positive I'm more of a critical thinker than you.
> 
> You're not a stupid guy but you're no thinker.


 Your opinion is meaningless and probably based on the fact I have not succumbed to conspiracy thinking in the same way you have. In fact if you said I was a critical thinker I would be worried. I suspect I'm either the only person, or one of very few people, on this forum to have had their ability to critically think formally evaluated. When I applied for a previous job I was required to undergo a full day of psychometric testing and critical thinking was one of the main areas evaluated. Modesty forbids me telling you my score but I got the job.

Also, my post graduate diploma and master's degree inherently required critical thinking skills to attain them as does the PhD I'm currently working towards.

Being a critical thinker isn't something you can just announce you are. Only a truly objective assessment can confirm that.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> The USA scrapped the gold standard...
> 
> Now they are warning the public that Bitcoin has "no inherent value". Brilliant.


 As I've said before mate, Govcoins will be the only future currency. Just need the economy to crash.

Does anyone really think Bitcoin will be allowed to be "mined" in a world which is heading for net zero carbon emissions and is tied to a green agenda? Not a chance.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Your opinion is meaningless and probably based on the fact I have not succumbed to conspiracy thinking in the same way you have. In fact if you said I was a critical thinker I would be worried. I suspect I'm either the only person, or one of very few people, on this forum to have had their ability to critically think formally evaluated. When I applied for a previous job I was required to undergo a full day of psychometric testing and critical thinking was one of the main areas evaluated. Modesty forbids me telling you my score but I got the job.
> 
> Also, my post graduate diploma and master's degree inherently required critical thinking skills to attain them as does the PhD I'm currently working towards.
> 
> Being a critical thinker isn't something you can just announce you are. Only a truly objective assessment can confirm that.


 That's great. My missus has a teaching degree and is contemplating doing a Masters.

I'm more of a critical thinker than her too!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> That's great. My missus has a teaching degree and is contemplating doing a Masters.
> 
> I'm more of a critical thinker than her too!


 Despite your assessment of yourself I don't see any evidence of your ability to be objective, open minded, introspective or unbiased in your thinking. And I'm going to go out on a limb and guess your missus would not describe you as an active and attentive listener either.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Skitz said:


> As I've said before mate, Govcoins will be the only future currency. Just need the economy to crash.
> 
> Does anyone really think Bitcoin will be allowed to be "mined" in a world which is heading for net zero carbon emissions and is tied to a green agenda? Not a chance.


 I'd say that's possible. However the government would have to put huge restrictions and censorship's on the internet and our access to it, hopefully people would rally against this. If there is still access to decentralised cryptocurrency, I don't see everyone switching to centralised voluntarily. So essentially they'd have to shut down access to all decentralised finance while maintaining the illusion that they hate communism.

Bitcoin is energy intensive but it's government that decides where we get our energy from.

If the grid was "clean" then Bitcoin would be clean.

"*When you use electricity** to run cars, it's environmentally friendly. When you use electricity to run the most efficient financial networks in the world, it's an environmental concern*" Changpeng Zhao


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Despite your assessment of yourself I don't see any evidence of your ability to be objective, open minded, introspective or unbiased in your thinking. And I'm going to go out on a limb and guess your missus would not describe you as an active and attentive listener either.


 I dunno. But I'm pretty sure she values and trusts my opinion on most things.

She knows I have quite low tolerance threshold when it comes to listening to B.S. though.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> I'd say that's possible. However the government would have to put huge restrictions and censorship's on the internet and our access to it.


 The online harms bill @lewdylewd could potentially tick that particular box nicely, particularly if they say that current crypto is only used primarily for illegal activities , or just simply bring in another piece of legislation in the event of a massive financial crash. It wouldn't be hard. You have to remember the end goal in all of this, is the merging of our physical, digital and biological identity.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

lewdylewd said:


> "*When you use electricity** to run cars, it's environmentally friendly. When you use electricity to run the most efficient financial networks in the world, it's an environmental concern*" Changpeng Zhao


 Except that BTC is probably the least efficient financial network in the world. And yeah an electric car is much more efficient than a gas car. So this is comparing apples and oranges and is a stupid thing to say.

Still, what would a guy who owns the biggest crypto exchange have to gain from shilling crypto?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Skitz said:


> The online harms bill @lewdylewd could potentially tick that particular box nicely, particularly if they say that current crypto is only used primarily for illegal activities , or just simply bring in another piece of legislation in the event of a massive financial crash. It wouldn't be hard. You have to remember the end goal in all of this, is the merging of our physical, digital and biological identity.


 Yeah if they get their way it will happen, whether or not the public attempt to stop it remains to be seen.

Yeah that's another favourite "crypto is used for crime"... of course fiat currency is used only for legitimate purposes.

HSBC currently block all transactions to known crypto providers and even s**t accounts of people who own crypto because "crypto is used by criminals". HSBC also found guilty of knowingly enabling the laundering of *billions *of* US Dollars *for South American drug cartels


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> "*When you use electricity to run cars, it's environmentally friendly. When you use electricity to run the most efficient financial networks in the world, it's an environmental concern*" Changpeng Zhao


 I believe human physical activity will be the way that crypto will be mined in the future, not electricity. There is simply no way that the electricity intensive mining of crypto will be allowed in a "green" future.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Blanka said:


> Except that BTC is probably the least efficient financial network in the world. And yeah an electric car is much more efficient than a gas car. So this is comparing apples and oranges and is a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Still, what would a guy who owns the biggest crypto exchange have to gain from shilling crypto?


 Coal/Gas burnt to make steam, which turns an inefficient turbine that makes electricity but loses more than half of the energy in the coal. That electricity is put through a transformer and sent hundreds of miles down wires losing energy all the way. Through another transformer then into your home which is used to charge an inefficient battery. The electric energy is then transferred back to movement at the wheel motors.

Petrol is burnt in an enclosed chamber which moves a piston which moves a car.

You think the electric car is more energy efficient?

Even if we use "green" energy inputs, with no CO2 emissions it is absolutely not "energy efficient".


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Skitz said:


> I believe human physical activity will be the way that crypto will be mined in the future, not electricity. There is simply no way that the electricity intensive mining of crypto will be allowed in a "green" future.


 Yeah they will probably eventually stop "proof of work" crypto (energy intensive).

Other than BTC though most cryptocurrencies now operate via "proof of stake" which uses less than 1% of the energy of proof of work. Some can perform instantaneous transactions for zero fee.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> *Also, my post graduate diploma and master's degree inherently required critical thinking skills to attain them as does the PhD I'm currently working towards*.


 You are a clever guy @Kazza61, there is little doubt about that, far more academic than myself, that's for certain. I think that's why it's difficult for those that can see what's going on to get why you don't see it.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Skitz said:


> You are a clever guy @Kazza61, there is little doubt about that, far more academic than myself, that's for certain. I think that's why it's difficult for those that can see what's going on to get why you don't see it.


 Academic means fook all though does it in reality.

if you think deep into it enough. We're all getting programmed on how to act from the minute we're born. Most of which goes against natural instinct

He's basically been taught what to think, when he's told to


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> Academic means fook all though does it in reality.
> 
> if you think deep into it enough. We're all getting programmed on how to act from the minute we're born. Most of which goes against natural instinct
> 
> He's basically been taught what to think, when he's told to


 This.

My missus and my sister both have teaching degrees. They're both reasonably intelligent but neither are independent thinkers or really have much knowledge (or interest) in what's going on in the world beyond their daily lives.

You don't need to be anywhere near a great thinker to get a degree. Just need to be able to apply yourself and be of average intelligence.

I helped my missus with nearly every one of her written assignment. It certainly wasn't rocket science.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Academic means fook all though does it in reality.
> 
> if you think deep into it enough. We're all getting programmed on how to act from the minute we're born. Most of which goes against natural instinct
> 
> He's basically been taught what to think, when he's told to


 Rather than a throw away, and dismissive comment, you may be interested in understanding a little more about why some people are attracted to, and are more likely to believe in, conspiracy theories than others:

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/0963721417718261


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Rather than a throw away, and dismissive comment, you may be interested in understanding a little more about why some people are attracted to, and are more likely to believe in, conspiracy theories than others:
> 
> https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/0963721417718261


 I ain't reading that bro

No fookers getting in my head and programming me like they did to you


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

MickeyE said:


> This.
> 
> My missus and my sister both have teaching degrees. They're both reasonably intelligent but neither are independent thinkers or really have much knowledge (or interest) in what's going on in the world beyond their daily lives.
> 
> ...


 It's all a bunch of made up shite you spend years of your life getting into debt for and studying for, and for what exactly? A nice shiny bit of paper and at best a few letters after your name.

When if you actually go out and think for yourself: there's plenty of ways you can take care of yourself, earn a good living and make the best of your short time on this planet without being a cuck

PHD? PH f**got


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> .
> 
> I helped my missus with nearly every one of her written assignment. It certainly wasn't rocket science.


 Except those degrees that are rocket science.

And to be fair, to a degree (no pun intended) I agree there are some first degrees that are not worth the paper they are written on. But others, that progress professional / technical competence are a different kettle of fish. And a Masters is more challenging (certainly in terms of critical thinking) than a first degree and a PhD more so again.

But if you demonstrated that you were equal as capable of attaining a first degree as your wife, why not crack on and get one?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Academic means fook all though does it in reality.


 I guess it depends if you'd be happy living back in the Middle Ages? Surely even you can think of a number of areas where the inventions, processes and thinking of academics play a part in your every day life?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

DarkKnight said:


> if you think deep into it enough. We're all getting programmed on how to act from the minute we're born. Most of which goes against natural instinct


 No need to think too deeply into it @DarkKnight, you are spot on with this statement.

The TV for example, the programming that's dished up on TV is pretty blatant and only seems to be getting worse; normalising, trivialising, glamourising, glorifying, conditioning and selling whatever the broadcasters are paid to put out.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Except those degrees that are rocket science.
> 
> And to be fair, to a degree (no pun intended) I agree there are some first degrees that are not worth the paper they are written on. But others, that progress professional / technical competence are a different kettle of fish. And a Masters is more challenging (certainly in terms of critical thinking) than a first degree and a PhD more so again.
> 
> But if you demonstrated that you were equal as capable of attaining a first degree as your wife, why not crack on and get one?


 Well I would say a teaching degree is a pretty solid degree.

She's been having a look at a Masters to advance her career. I doubt it will be greatly more difficult than the BA tbh.

What do I need a degree for I'm a landlord and run a courier business...How would it benefit me?

ps at a guess I'd doubt there is a "rocket science BA" probably a B.A that would lead you onto learning about rocket science. But I doubt an actual B.A in it.

could be wrong though


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had a rethink @DarkKnight and @MickeyE

If it wasn't for them fvcking academics I'd have never have heard of either of ya.

You're right - what a bunch of cvnts!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Except those degrees that are rocket science.
> 
> And to be fair, to a degree (no pun intended) I agree there are some first degrees that are not worth the paper they are written on. But others, that progress professional / technical competence are a different kettle of fish. And a Masters is more challenging (certainly in terms of critical thinking) than a first degree and a PhD more so again.
> 
> But if you demonstrated that you were equal as capable of attaining a first degree as your wife, why not crack on and get one?


 And it's questions like that that make you special x


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> And it's questions like that that make you special x


 The only bit of that that was a question was asking why Mickey wouldn't get one. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Alright just doing some quick maths here on a Tuesday afternoon.

Stay with me on this one...

There have been 1.2 million (reported) adverse reactions to the vaccines. They apparently administered vaccines to what, 30 million people? 2 doses to 15 million? So you're talking 60 million stabbies. Almost every comment and person I know who took the jab had an adverse reaction of some sort, be it chills, headaches and so on so the law of averages tells me that approximately 1.2 in 60 people are reporting their reactions, right? Let's say 1 in 50 to make it easier. That means 2% of people report their reactions(?) We all agree up to this point?

So let's put out some statistics for my age group (below 35) which has been categorised as one of the least vulnerable. According to H.A.R.T report (no pun intended) 7 females (i presume it means males too but I dont want to change the wording in their reports) in every 1 million, die from covid.

7 in 1 million... lets not forget that this is based on a year of data.
Ok now...
Blood clots occur at a rate of 4 in 1 million after the stabbie, according to the NHS advertisements.
This next part needs an entire paragraph for itself:

This is just one of plethora (that means many btw) side effects that have occurred within about 4 or 5 months(?). So we have a third to half a years worth of data compared to a years worth of covid.

And we have established that approximately only 2% of reactions are actually being reported.

This next part is about the stabbies,
So in an entire year, we can presume the 4 in a million, becomes between 8-12 in a million - so I'm more at risk of blood clots than covid now.

Then we have the other side effects to consider, such as death, deafness, blindness, paralysis, and many, many more side effects - that still only 2% of the data is being collected.

Sorry, I'm really struggling to work out at what point a stabbie becomes more beneficial for me than just getting covid and beating it naturally, which according to NHS and GOV I've already done, so technically now have natural immunity.

Sooo... Anyone want to try and attempt to explain the benefits of taking the vaccine to me?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Alright just doing some quick maths here on a Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Stay with me on this one...
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't you be cutting weight instead of posting shite on the internet&#8230;Mr Balboa!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Alright just doing some quick *maths* here on a Tuesday afternoon.


 Haha. Half way through the very first sentence and it's more than obvious you couldn't have written this in a month of Sunday's.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

@wylde99 considering you're under 35, could you ask your friend to do the maths based on the vaccine you'll get, not the az one? Currently about 0 cases in 180 million, think that might alter the outcome a bit.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Shouldn't you be cutting weight instead of posting shite on the internet&#8230;Mr Balboa!


 Coming from you you Overweight has been, you said to me "I've been cutting off angles since before you had your first Wank" which seeing was probably at about 11 or 12 Years old makes you now old and slow.

Boxing Is a Young man's Sport and for people In good Shape mate you would get eaten alive


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Coming from you you Overweight has been, you said to me "I've been cutting off angles since before you had your first Wank" which seeing was probably at about 11 or 12 Years old makes you now old and slow.
> 
> Boxing Is a Young man's Sport and for people In good Shape mate you would get eaten alive


 No I didn't I said I'd been cutting angles&#8230;big difference which says to me you know nothing. I'm almost 85kg my fighting weight ready to fight again in amateur MMA at 41 years old. On way home to train 2hrs MMA when you ready just holla! I'm not going anywhere young puppy.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> No I didn't I said I'd been cutting angles&#8230;big difference which says to me you know nothing. I'm almost 85kg my fighting weight ready to fight again in amateur MMA at 41 years old. On way home to train 2hrs MMA when you ready just holla! I'm not going anywhere young puppy.


 I thought you were Kazzas or In your 50s so your 41? Might stand a better chance then, but MMA and Boxing are completely different, you would beat me In MMA no doubt, ive never trained anything MMA In my life but can control a Boxing Ring very well to the point of many youngsters and all most of the regulars there don't Spar me, I once had a msg from Billy Joe Saunders asking how much I weighed asking Of I wanted to Spar him and I would get paid but I was too heavy for him, couldn't make it anyway and didn't fancy being a Punching Bag for 10 days despite being paid.

Let's get back to the Thread, in which i dont understand why you're calling me a Conspiracy Theorist on other threads when wr are agreeing on most topics regarding Covid, Government ect..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kimurasweep said:


> No I didn't I said I'd been cutting angles&#8230;big difference which says to me you know nothing. I'm almost 85kg my fighting weight ready to fight again in amateur MMA at 41 years old. On way home to train 2hrs MMA when you ready just holla! I'm not going anywhere young puppy.


 Just some old c**t swinging wildly he'd stand no chance with floyd wyldeweather


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I thought you were Kazzas or In your 50s so your 41? Might stand a better chance then, but MMA and Boxing are completely different, you would beat me In MMA no doubt, ive never trained anything MMA In my life but can control a Boxing Ring very well to the point of many youngsters and all most of the regulars there don't Spar me, I once had a msg from Billy Joe Saunders asking how much I weighed asking Of I wanted to Spar him and I would get paid but I was too heavy for him, couldn't make it anyway and didn't fancy being a Pinching Bag for 3 days despite being paid.
> 
> Let's get back to the Thread, in which i dont understand why you're calling me a Conspiracy Theorist on other threads when wr are agreeing on most topics regarding Covid, Government ect..


 Oh so you know Lee the owner of Newlands and Riley his son who runs the gym now&#8230;Billie trains out in Marbella now though so who was it that text you I'll ask them if they know you? I boxed out of west ham as a pro with a trainer called Johnny. Now has a different gym TKO but that's 20 years ago started boxing and Thai boxing aged 8 done it ever since. Was trained by Dave boy green as a youngster. Had a decent amateur career. Discovered MMA and thought why use two hands when you can use pretty much everything.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

View attachment 201237


er, posted 5hrs ago? That'd still be today, which is Thursday. 
_Cut & paste. _Again.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> Oh so you know Lee the owner of Newlands and Riley his son who runs the gym now&#8230;Billie trains out in Marbella now though so who was it that text you I'll ask them if they know you? I boxed out of west ham as a pro with a trainer called Johnny. Now has a different gym TKO but that's 20 years ago started boxing and Thai boxing aged 8 done it ever since. Was trained by Dave boy green as a youngster. Had a decent amateur career. Discovered MMA and thought why use two hands when you can use pretty much everything.


 What? BJS txt me himself, to my personal number, Ronnie Davies gave Jimmy Tibbs my number it was only for a short Sparring Camp and I never did it anyway as couldn't get to Manchester.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> can control a Boxing Ring very well to the point of many youngsters and all most of the regulars there don't Spar me


 This ^ is a new level of shite, even for you, especially in your capacity as honoury UK-m board Dickhead.







But it's Thursday&#8230;


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Your only worth £25.16 to them . But your worth sooo much more to the people trying to warn you about it . There it is in black & white.. £25.16 only after both have been given or if patient dies or starts end of life care after 1st. Still trust your Dr ? 
https://www.england.nhs.uk/coronavirus/wp-content/uploads/sites/52/2020/12/C1310-Covid-19-Enhanced-Service-Specification-version-8-4-June-2021.pdf

View attachment 201247


View attachment 201249


View attachment 201251


View attachment 201253


View attachment 201255


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/100006346656059/posts/3076182412603284/

Please if you haven't heard this, listen. Solid proof. 
It's unbelievable. Medical fraud.
Ring your own NHS hospital and ask the same questions. 97% are false positives now, a "positive" result is not a case, the political gain and agendas here are undeniable. Nothing is going back to normal and its taking you far too long to wake up. 
I've fully had enough.

Copy and Paste Disclaimer!!

View attachment 201247


View attachment 201249


View attachment 201251


View attachment 201253


View attachment 201255


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

hmgs said:


> This ^ is a new level of shite, even for you, especially in your capacity as honoury UK-m board Dickhead.
> 
> View attachment 201237
> But it's Thursday&#8230;


 No mate this is BJS sparring partner to help him prepare for Alvarez! :lol:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> No mate this is BJS sparring partner to help him prepare for Alvarez! :lol:


 This was 6 Years ago and he was preparing to Fight Chris Eubank Jr, who I have also Sparred In Brighton, and got battered.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> No mate this is BJS sparring partner to help him prepare for Alvarez! :lol:


 This was 6 Years ago and he was preparing to Fight Chris Eubank Jr, who I have also Sparred In Brighton when I was 20 and got battered.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> This was 6 Years ago and he was preparing to Fight Chris Eubank Jr, who I have also Sparred In Brighton, and got battered.


 So what lol


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/100006346656059/posts/3076182412603284/
> 
> Please if you haven't heard this, listen. Solid proof.
> It's unbelievable. Medical fraud.
> ...


 Wank.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> So what lol


 Nothing really but BJS is a far superior Boxer to Chris Eubank Jr, Chris Eubank Jr Is also a rude D1ck, he comes into the Gym, unplugs the Music to play his own, people say he walks away from you mid conversation and he demands people who are Sparring to get out as his "His time" biggest Hype Job In Boxing History who wouldn't be anywhere near where he was if it wasn't for his Father was.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/100006346656059/posts/3076182412603284/
> 
> Please if you haven't heard this, listen. Solid proof.
> It's unbelievable. Medical fraud.
> ...


 This is just random underlining! Did you think people wouldn't spot the NHS England bit??

Were you thinking that GP practices should vaccinate up to 60 million odd people with no access to recompense at all?? The task would financially ruin pretty much every GP practice in the country.

And why are you underlining the bit about those who die or are on end of life care?? Those are being detailed as the only cases where a GP practice will be recompensed for having given just one dose. Which is just common sense if you think about it.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Nothing really but BJS is a far superior Boxer to Chris Eubank Jr, Chris Eubank Jr Is also a rude D1ck, he comes into the Gym, unplugs the Music to play his own, people say he walks away from you mid conversation and he demands people who are Sparring to get out as his "His time" biggest Hype Job In Boxing History who wouldn't be anywhere near where he was if it wasn't for his Father was.


 I like Billy he's a character but Eubanks I don't even class as a "FIGHTER" the egos some boxers have is laughable I think Eubanks needs some ground n pound lol


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Nothing really but BJS is a far superior Boxer to Chris Eubank Jr, Chris Eubank Jr Is also a rude D1ck, he comes into the Gym, unplugs the Music to play his own, people say he walks away from you mid conversation and he demands people who are Sparring to get out as his "His time" biggest Hype Job In Boxing History who wouldn't be anywhere near where he was if it wasn't for his Father was.


 You know I agree with a lot of your posts. but BJS is the biggest pile of human excrement in boxing. Google BJS making crack head hit stranger and BJS bragging about shagging another travellers wife. And BHS tweets re Barry Mcguigans dead daughter.

Also the BJS/ Eubank jr fight happened when Eubank was still pretty green, had only been in against poor opposition prior.

Ended split decision with BJS out boxing him in first half, then Eubank dominating second half of fight.

Very close in end. Id fancy Eubank in a rematch.

BJS the better technician by a good margin but Eubank the better fighter and better engine.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Nothing really but BJS is a far superior Boxer to Chris Eubank Jr, Chris Eubank Jr Is also a rude D1ck, he comes into the Gym, unplugs the Music to play his own, people say he walks away from you mid conversation and he demands people who are Sparring to get out as his "His time" biggest Hype Job In Boxing History who wouldn't be anywhere near where he was if it wasn't for his Father was.


 You'd have a hard time finding two bigger cvnts in boxing. Would like to see them fight again but as people they're proper s**t bags.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> You know I agree with a lot of your posts. but BJS is the biggest pile of human excrement in boxing. Google BJS making crack head hit stranger and BJS bragging about shagging another travellers wife. And BHS tweets re Barry Mcguigans dead daughter.
> 
> Also the BJS/ Eubank jr fight happened when Eubank was still pretty green, had only been in against poor opposition prior.
> 
> ...


 I have to disagree Mickey I think BJS Is much more talented, much smarter in terms of Boxing Intelligence, he's a Scientist In that Ring.

To be honest it's more personal with the Eubank, Chris Eubank Is a bit Slimey let's say, puts on an act I don't even think that's his real voice/accent, as for his Son absolute Knob, rude, arrogant... A lot of Boxers go into a Fighting mentality 6-8 weeks before a Fight and turn Into Assholes but Eubank Jr Is like this all year round lol, acts like he's Flloyd Mayweather, I only Sparred him for 2 rounds, it wasn't even a Spar I sat in the Pocket defending his Uppercuts, he got me with a good body shot and which winded me a bit but didn't drop me and I had 4 Bruised Rips after but I was so proud showing them off lol,I also used to hang around with his Cousin, Freedom Eubank who is a low life criminal, always was, he's In Prison now.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Few Memes to start the Weekend.

View attachment 201295


View attachment 201297


View attachment 201299


View attachment 201301


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 201297


 Oh dear. Just enough brain cells to use Facebook but not quite enough for Google.....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Oh dear. Just enough brain cells to use Facebook but not quite enough for Google.....


 Oh sorry, Is Google the Fountain of all Gospel truth then?

View attachment 201295


View attachment 201297


View attachment 201299


View attachment 201301


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

*War crimes *- you're a fu**ing joker!

R

A

O

F

L


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> I have to disagree Mickey I think BJS Is much more talented, much smarter in terms of Boxing Intelligence, he's a Scientist In that Ring.
> 
> To be honest it's more personal with the Eubank, Chris Eubank Is a bit Slimey let's say, puts on an act I don't even think that's his real voice/accent, as for his Son absolute Knob, rude, arrogant... A lot of Boxers go into a Fighting mentality 6-8 weeks before a Fight and turn Into Assholes but Eubank Jr Is like this all year round lol, acts like he's Flloyd Mayweather, I only Sparred him for 2 rounds, it wasn't even a Spar I sat in the Pocket defending his Uppercuts, he got me with a good body shot and which winded me a bit but didn't drop me and I had 4 Bruised Rips after but I was so proud showing them off lol,I also used to hang around with his Cousin, Freedom Eubank who is a low life criminal, always was, he's In Prison now.


 It was more fun when you talked about covid


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> Oh sorry, Is Google the Fountain of all Gospel truth then?
> 
> View attachment 201295
> 
> ...


 That's better


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> I have to disagree Mickey I think BJS Is much more talented, much smarter in terms of Boxing Intelligence, he's a Scientist In that Ring.
> 
> To be honest it's more personal with the Eubank, Chris Eubank Is a bit Slimey let's say, puts on an act I don't even think that's his real voice/accent, as for his Son absolute Knob, rude, arrogant... A lot of Boxers go into a Fighting mentality 6-8 weeks before a Fight and turn Into Assholes but Eubank Jr Is like this all year round lol, acts like he's Flloyd Mayweather, I only Sparred him for 2 rounds, it wasn't even a Spar I sat in the Pocket defending his Uppercuts, he got me with a good body shot and which winded me a bit but didn't drop me and I had 4 Bruised Rips after but I was so proud showing them off lol,I also used to hang around with his Cousin, Freedom Eubank who is a low life criminal, always was, he's In Prison now.


 With a name like Freedom he fu**ing deserves to be locked up! :lol:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol he was a bit weird mate, quiet, sketchy.. Thought he was a nutter being a Eubank.

Here is his claim to fame and fall.






https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/17521138.freedom-eubank-jailed-dangerous-driving-brighton/

View attachment 201295


View attachment 201297


View attachment 201299


View attachment 201301


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Blanka said:


> With a name like Freedom he fu**ing deserves to be locked up! :lol:


 So he's called Freedom and goes to prison. So he should have been called prison. He'd be free now!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

So happy I have never and will never have this Gene changing Poison running through my Veins, Imagine being one of the Lab Rats to take this experimental Jab for no reason.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/myocarditis-covid-vaccine-heart-inflammation-b1864343.html

View attachment 201319


View attachment 201321


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I have to disagree Mickey I think BJS Is much more talented, much smarter in terms of Boxing Intelligence, he's a Scientist In that Ring.
> 
> To be honest it's more personal with the Eubank, Chris Eubank Is a bit Slimey let's say, puts on an act I don't even think that's his real voice/accent, as for his Son absolute Knob, rude, arrogant... A lot of Boxers go into a Fighting mentality 6-8 weeks before a Fight and turn Into Assholes but Eubank Jr Is like this all year round lol, acts like he's Flloyd Mayweather, I only Sparred him for 2 rounds, it wasn't even a Spar I sat in the Pocket defending his Uppercuts, he got me with a good body shot and which winded me a bit but didn't drop me and I had 4 Bruised Rips after but I was so proud showing them off lol,I also used to hang around with his Cousin, Freedom Eubank who is a low life criminal, always was, he's In Prison now.


 I agree that BJS definitely has the higher ring IQ and is more skilled technically . But Eubank has the better stamina and throws a lot more punches.

I think both are a couple of rungs below elite level but BJS is massively over rated IMO. He only just squeeked past Andy Lee too, on a majority decision. With one judge scoring that fight a draw and the other 2 only very narrowly to BJS and Lee certainly wasn't near elite level.

As I said in previous post , in the first fight Eubank was definitely very green in terms of prior quality of opponents . BJS had been in with better opposition previously. But Eubank finished the fight by far the stronger and there was really only a cigarette paper margin that separated them on the scorecards at the end.

Lee also finished the stronger of 2 in his fight with BJS so I think it's clear BJS's engine is not great. which as he ages is only likely to get worse.

I don't really rate Eubank jr that highly either TBH. Groves really showed what level he's at, had a very comfortable night against him.

But one thing with Eubank, he's always looked after himself very well physically. Always in fantastic shape, virtually gains zero weight between fights.

This will be a big factor if there's ever a second fight with both men now in their 30s.

I'll probably have a grand or 2 on Eubank should the fight happen. As I'm sure the bookies will have BJS shorter than he should be and I'm very confident Eubank will have too much physically for BJS next time around.

More than likely on points but I wouldn't rule out BJS quitting again late on if well behind on points.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> So happy I have never and will never have this Gene changing Poison running through my Veins, Imagine being one of the Lab Rats to take this experimental Jab for no reason.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/myocarditis-covid-vaccine-heart-inflammation-b1864343.html
> 
> ...


 Don't be alarmed, denied a brain and kazbot will be along shortly to tell you that this is nothing nothing to worry about.

280 is a tiny figure out of all the vaccines that have been administered.

Never mind the fact that teens and young men are virtually at no risk of severe illness from covid anyway!

Keep taking your not fully licensed , only emergency approved jabs faggits.

As if you're young fit and healthy it's clearly an emergency for you to take it.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Government apparently now talking about extending restrictions beyond 21 June.

For anyone who still thinks all this is legit. Look at this article.

Hospital occupancy is apparently nearly half of what was expected in a best case scenario when the "roadmap out of lockdown" was devised.

So if things are significantly better than the best case estimate, why is there even any doubt about sticking to the plan?

*"Hospital Covid admissions well below the lockdown modelling predictions*

*The most cautious forecast showed there would be 1,750 admissions by now - but in fact there are currently only 1,000 Covid in-patients*

*Hospital occupancy was forecast to be far worse by now under scientific modelling used to inform the roadmap out of lockdown, analysis shows."*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2021/06/10/hospital-covid-admissions-lockdown-modelling-predictions/amp/

Coincidentally Imperial college London (Fergusson) modelling predicted there would be 20k covid hospital in patients at this time.

So he was only wrong by a factor of x20 this time. So his modelling is clearly improving!


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Don't be alarmed, denied a brain and kazbot will be along shortly to tell you that this is nothing nothing to worry about.
> 
> 280 is a tiny figure out of all the vaccines that have been administered.
> 
> ...


 Yep - this is the narrative being pushed... more jabs, more teenage jabs and directly correlating being vaccinated with increased freedoms/vaccine passports

Conservative MP Tobias Ellwood told Sky News that he would like to see some changes on 21 June, even if England is not able to unlock.

"The two things I would like to see change are allowing those who have been vaccinated twice... be able to travel to the EU, so us joining in with that digital passport scheme that's already up and running.

"And then we know that its the vaccinations that gets us out of this - lets continue to vaccinate into teenagers as well."

https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-ministers-fear-pm-could-delay-21-june-lockdown-lifting-by-up-to-a-month-12330587


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice that @wylde99 might be getting an extra 4 weeks before he is proved wrong though.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Why stop at 12 years of age?

Its those pesky toddlers and 6 month old babies that represent the real danger....

Work is also under way on a trialling a vaccine for children aged six months to 11 years old.

https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/news/revealed-pfizer-vaccineplans-for-schoolchildren-and-teenagers-40270353.html


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> So happy I have never and will never have this Gene changing Poison running through my Veins, Imagine being one of the Lab Rats to take this experimental Jab for no reason.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/myocarditis-covid-vaccine-heart-inflammation-b1864343.html
> 
> ...


 fu**ing dream world.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Nice that @wylde99 might be getting an extra 4 weeks before he is proved wrong though.


 Why have you again singled me out lol?

2 above Posters, and many others on this Forum also think the Narrative is a crock of s**t... Anyway.

Scamdemic pedlers laughing at us straight in the face.

It's all a pantomime

No one from G7 summit was self isolating on their arrival to the UK. Why? Where is science behind this?

Boris Johnson used private jet to fly from London to Cornwall to preach us about lowering our carbon emissions.

You just can't make this s**t up

It is a farce and they have audacity to say that they will decide who will have to live and who will die - see the Gordon Brown interview...

View attachment 201319


View attachment 201321


View attachment 201327


View attachment 201329


View attachment 201331


View attachment 201333


View attachment 201335


View attachment 201337


View attachment 201339


View attachment 201341


View attachment 201343


View attachment 201345


View attachment 201347


View attachment 201349


View attachment 201351


View attachment 201353


View attachment 201355


View attachment 201357


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> Why have you again singled me out lol?
> 
> 2 above Posters, and many others on this Forum also think the Narrative is a crock of s**t... Anyway.
> 
> ...


 ? And&#8230;.like nobody else is doing this. 22000 fans at Euros lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> ? And&#8230;.like nobody else is doing this. 22000 fans at Euros lol


 I don't think you're very well KETONES.

You seem to have it in for me ever since I said I would tear you apart in a Boxing Ring, now you're criticising my posts and defending the Criminal Paedos even though you seem to agree with me on my points about them?

Choose a side of the fence and stick to it.

View attachment 201319


View attachment 201321


View attachment 201327


View attachment 201329


View attachment 201331


View attachment 201333


View attachment 201335


View attachment 201337


View attachment 201339


View attachment 201341


View attachment 201343


View attachment 201345


View attachment 201347


View attachment 201349


View attachment 201351


View attachment 201353


View attachment 201355


View attachment 201357


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Choose a side of the fence and stick to it.


 O'Wylde-one Pray tell; why doest thou not take thine own advice?

&#8230;_especially when using MSM pics that, by your very own argument, are generally made-up or indeed PS'd?_


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't get why delay. If you have to delay now after most of the old and vulnerable already been vaccinated then it means things are getting worse not better which doesn't make sense. Who's going to fill up the hospital's young healthy people?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Why have you again singled me out lol?


 You're the only one who has repeatedly claimed lockdown would NEVER end....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> I don't get why delay. If you have to delay now after most of the old and vulnerable already been vaccinated then it means things are getting worse not better which doesn't make sense. Who's going to fill up the hospital's young healthy people?


 The goal posts have probably been moved about ten times since lockdown was supposedly about "protecting the NHS"

As per the Telegraph article in my last post, covid hospitalizations are slightly above half of the government's best case prediction for this date when they mapped out their road out of lockdown.

So how can there be any doubt now, when things are better than the predicted best case scenario?

All the restrictions achieved was to simulate the effects of the NHS being overwhelmed anyway!

Patients being treated for heart disease, stroke, cancer etc etc drastically fell in numbers. While all elective procedures were cancelled and health care provisions across the board were drastically restricted.

Could things have really been worse if hospitals would have carried on treating patients as usual? Highly doubtful.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Why have you again singled me out lol?
> 
> 2 above Posters, and many others on this Forum also think the Narrative is a crock of s**t... Anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I don't think you're very well KETONES.
> 
> You seem to have it in for me ever since I said I would tear you apart in a Boxing Ring, now you're criticising my posts and defending the Criminal Paedos even though you seem to agree with me on my points about them?
> 
> ...


 You are a clown pal. You're clueless making monumental assumptions with no proof. Copy and paste expert of nothing. In other words the classically social media engineered dickhead. People like you are why nobody listens when the truth is obvious&#8230; they automatically think of the stereotypical Wylde and realise you have nothing to say but you'll talk s**t anyway.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> I don't think you're very well KETONES.
> 
> You seem to have it in for me ever since I said I would tear you apart in a Boxing Ring, now you're criticising my posts and defending the Criminal Paedos even though you seem to agree with me on my points about them?
> 
> ...


 Thought I'd quote this again in case anyone missed it


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> The goal posts have probably been moved about ten times since lockdown was supposedly about "protecting the NHS"
> 
> As per the Telegraph article in my last post, covid hospitalizations are slightly above half of the government's best case prediction for this date when they mapped out their road out of lockdown.
> 
> ...


 It is being stated that the lockdown delay is due to the alarming 58% increase in "cases". What is left out of that statement is the increase in testing numbers, which is up by 29%. More testing = more cases. Simples.

The only statistic that should be getting any focus right now is percentage of deaths/number of positive cases.

If you look at the last 7 days of data (official Gov data), the virus has a recorded death rate of 0.133% per infected persons (again WITH not OF a positive test of COVID within 28 days). So a 99.867% survival rate (61 deaths/45,895 positive cases x 100 for %). So, we still have restrictions due to a virus with a 99.867% survival rate. Great.

Or you could trust the BBC's stats:-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403696821730529280
I know which I'm going with.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Skitz said:


> It is being stated that the lockdown delay is due to the alarming 58% increase in "cases". What is left out of that statement is the increase in testing numbers, which is up by 29%. More testing = more cases. Simples.
> 
> The only statistic that should be getting any focus right now is percentage of deaths/number of positive cases.
> 
> ...


 They always keep the number of tests they're conducting quite well under wraps.

When the majority of tests being done now are on asymptomatics, as you say, the % of conducted tests that are positive is a more salient figure than the actual number of "cases".

It's all these little data tricks they play added together that makes it impossible not to see they're trying to mislead at every turn. Whatever the motive.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@Kazza61

Not presenting this video as 100% facts as it's just something I was sent a couple days ago and only bothered to watch today.

Just curious what your opinion is on a video like this?

You're obviously on the opposite end of the argument to me, You believe it's a genuine pandemic and the worlds leaders are doing their best to deal with it, I believe while there is a virus, it's been hyped up by multimillion pound media campaigns to create unjust fear, which in turn the elites have used to increase their wealth and control even further.

But that's why I'm more curious what someone with complete opposite views feels when they see a video like this?

I think one of the biggest issues in this whole pandemic is that nobody can't debate it, anyone who is some degree of skeptical is branded a nutter without anyone actually sitting down and debating some of the unsettling information being put forward.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Towel said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> Not presenting this video as 100% facts as it's just something I was sent a couple days ago and only bothered to watch today.
> 
> ...


 I don't know who he is but he claims to be a doctor. Odd then that he is so surprised that vaccine has been the response to a viral epidemic. Equally odd that he claims the vaccines are for one type of Covid-19 varient when there is clear evidence and data to say they have been effective against all varients to varying degrees thus far. That of course, may not always be the case and the possibility of needing booster shots has been discussed from the get go (along the same lines as the annual flu shots).

I totally disagree with him that we will see physically enforced administration of Covid-19 vaccines. I wonder what his evidence for this claim is? There's pretty much no need - look how many have taken it voluntarily despite the best efforts of the anti-vax crew and their lies, memes and promises of a swift death.

He has exaggerated the number of adverse reactions and number of deaths. I guess on YouTube though no one really holds you to account for anything you say. We know there are people submitting vast amounts of adverse reaction reports just to try and disrupt the roll out. Wylde put a meme up last week encouraging people to send in as many yellow slips as they can (that's the UK's adverse reporting system).

So in summary, I would steer clear of YouTube and seek out more reliable and verifiable sources of information, such as:

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/adverse-events.html

So that's my opinion as requested. If won't be long before you hear exactly the opposite from other members so I guess you pays your money and you takes your choice. My advice though is to seek out evidence rather than opinion.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> *Freedom* Eubank who is a low life criminal, always was, *he's In Prison now. *


 A traffic jam when you're already late

A no-smoking sign on your cigarette break

It's like ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife

It's meeting the man of my dreams
And then meeting his beautiful wife

And isn't it ironic, don't you think?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> I don't know who he is but he claims to be a doctor. Odd then that he is so surprised that vaccine has been the response to a viral epidemic. Equally odd that he claims the vaccines are for one type of Covid-19 varient when there is clear evidence and data to say they have been effective against all varients to varying degrees thus far. That of course, may not always be the case and the possibility of needing booster shots has been discussed from the get go (along the same lines as the annual flu shots).
> 
> I totally disagree with him that we will see physically enforced administration of Covid-19 vaccines. I wonder what his evidence for this claim is? There's pretty much no need - look how many have taken it voluntarily despite the best efforts of the anti-vax crew and their lies, memes and promises of a swift death.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the reply, I'd rather hear from someone with complete opposite views than just chat to lads that agree with me all the time, I don't think you can really have a solid view on anything without atleast hearing the opposite sides view, but that works both ways which I don't think the media has allowed at all for covid.

Just a couple points

Someone above confirmed he is actually a doctor, I didn't click the link but assumed that's what it was.

Wasnt from YouTube, I added it so I could post up here as I only had it on WhatsApp.

So bearing in mind you know he is actually a doctor now, are his points not concerning at all?

Lastly, you say about the huge uptake, what's your view that despite that they want to vaccinate children soon?


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Hang on a minute! I'm supposed to be going to an 80's festival next month in Southampton. So if restrictions aren't eased on Monday, I presume all festivals are off?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> I don't get why delay. If you have to delay now after most of the old and vulnerable already been vaccinated then it means things are getting worse not better which doesn't make sense. Who's going to fill up the hospital's young healthy people?


 Ooops someone's fell off the wagon!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> Hang on a minute! I'm supposed to be going to an *80's festival* next month in Southampton. So if restrictions aren't eased on Monday, I presume all festivals are off?


 Could be a blessing?


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Could be a blessing?


 Ha ha! The mad thing is, me and my group of mates are always the youngest ones there. We don't care so much for modern music


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Towel said:


> Cheers for the reply, I'd rather hear from someone with complete opposite views than just chat to lads that agree with me all the time, I don't think you can really have a solid view on anything without atleast hearing the opposite sides view, but that works both ways which I don't think the media has allowed at all for covid.
> 
> Just a couple points
> 
> ...


 Whilst most do an excellent job, I have met many doctors I disagreed with over the years, I have had numerous professional arguments with them and there are some who are simply total pillocks. So unless that guy is able to back up what he is saying with evidence then it's simply an opinion piece in my view.

Regarding vaccinating children, to be honest I want to see more of a case laid out. If there is a proven link between children and infections in older and vulnerable adults then it might be a sensible way forward. But I don't think we should rush into it until that case is definitively made.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Regarding vaccinating children, to be honest I want to see more of a case laid out. If there is a proven link between children and infections in older and vulnerable adults then it might be a sensible way forward. But I don't think we should rush into it until that case is definitively made.


 Brainwashed, deluded and dangerous you and anyone else who thinks Children should get this Vaccine.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> Ooops someone's fell off the wagon!


 Oi shut your mouth gimp


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> Ha ha! The mad thing is, me and my group of mates are always the youngest ones there. We don't care so much for modern music



View attachment 201385


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> Oi shut your mouth gimp


 How you feeling today I bet your rough&#8230;have a drink to make yourself feel better :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here's that doctor again towel posted


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here's that doctor again towel posted


 Johnny ball was a doctor?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Kimurasweep said:


> Johnny ball was a doctor?


 Also DJ Dr Neil Fox, what ever happened to him.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here's that doctor again towel posted


 Ah ok, that is a much better clip and paints a better picture of his agenda. I still don't agree with his numbers in the first clip (and he certainly likes to sing his own praises) but yes, further work on treatments for when people have Covid-19 is obviously a good idea. That said, he makes it sound as if he is the _only one _looking at this.....


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Also DJ Dr Neil Fox, what ever happened to him.


 He rides gay Harleys now. He was cleared of the sexual assaults I think?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Kimurasweep said:


> He rides gay Harleys now. He was cleared of the sexual assaults I think?


 Wow, I need to look in to this, the man was a legend both on radio and TV, loved by many, never a bad thing to say about the man, this has truly knocked the wind right out of my sails.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Wow, I need to look in to this, the man was a legend both on radio and TV, loved by many, never a bad thing to say about the man, this has truly knocked the wind right out of my sails.


 He love's his Harleys! Leather pants and a sailor cap!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Brainwashed, deluded and dangerous you and anyone else who thinks Children should get this Vaccine.


 Did you even read what you quoted?

Wylde - _my way or the highway_

FFS - did you go to school?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> Ah ok, that is a much better clip and paints a better picture of his agenda. I still don't agree with his numbers in the first clip (and he certainly likes to sing his own praises) but yes, further work on treatments for when people have Covid-19 is obviously a good idea. That said, he makes it sound as if he is the _only one _looking at this.....


 It's already done GSK have a pill that works on all variants&#8230;GSK shares will fly.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimurasweep said:


> It's already done GSK have a pill that works on all variants&#8230;GSK shares will fly.


 Good to have a range of options. Probably best to have the one that stops you getting it at all and reduces your chances of spreading it.


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Did you even read what you quoted?
> 
> Wylde - _my way or the highway_
> 
> FFS - did you go to school?


 He's a textbook gobshite mate believes everything MSM & SM have to offer. PT that hypes up hit abilities to get work lol seen it all before. PTs with photos of WCB on the website to draw the hourly sessions in lol


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting and disarmingly frank interview with Eric Clapton as he discusses the impact on his health that he attributes to both vaccines.

https://brandnewtube.com/watch/eric-clapton-exclusive-amp-uncensored-oracle-films_sRLffGdVXdzxd5N.html


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

glitch double post deletion


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lancashiregent said:


> Interesting and disarmingly frank interview with Eric Clapton as he discusses the impact on his health that he attributes to both vaccines.
> 
> https://brandnewtube.com/watch/eric-clapton-exclusive-amp-uncensored-oracle-films_sRLffGdVXdzxd5N.html


 I like his line "it's all just intuitive for me". I suspect it is for a lot who hold similar beliefs....

Interesting that he says he has previously suffered with peripheral neuropathy and then describes some symptoms he says he got from the vaccine which sound strikingly like peripheral neuropathy symptoms....


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I like his line "it's all just intuitive for me". I suspect it is for a lot who hold similar beliefs....
> 
> Interesting that he says he has previously suffered with peripheral neuropathy and then describes some symptoms he says he got from the vaccine which sound strikingly like peripheral neuropathy symptoms....


 Yes, the point he's making is that he believes his pre-existing condition significantly worsened following the vaccine.

He makes it clear throughout that he doesn't believe the vaccine was the proximate cause of his peripheral neuropathy


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Er, "it's getting wronger"?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

hmgs said:


> Er, "it's getting wronger"?


 Definitely most wronger ain't it bruv


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I like his line "it's all just intuitive for me". I suspect it is for a lot who hold similar beliefs....
> 
> Interesting that he says he has previously suffered with peripheral neuropathy and then describes some symptoms he says he got from the vaccine which sound strikingly like peripheral neuropathy symptoms....


 Yes, the point he's making is that he believes his pre-existing condition significantly worsened following the vaccine.

He makes it clear throughout that he doesn't believe the vaccine was the proximate cause of his peripheral neuropathy


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

http://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-england-lockdown-easing-delayed-until-19-july-as-delta-variant-cases-rise-12332607

Kazza and Denied will believe it will be July 19th.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-england-lockdown-easing-delayed-until-19-july-as-delta-variant-cases-rise-12332607
> 
> Kazza and Denied will believe it will be July 19th.


 wow ... 'Delta Task Force Variant Intel Mutation Virus'

we went from Covid to 'Delta TaskForce Army shooting virus' what the actual F**K?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

All this Delta TaskForce BS... But Common Cold Flu anti-Bodies can kill it so.... just get the flu?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> wow ... 'Delta Task Force Variant Intel Mutation Virus'
> 
> we went from Covid to 'Delta TaskForce Army shooting virus' what the actual F**K?


 Imagine extending the Restrictions for 4 weeks like it's going to make a f*cking difference the silly clowns at Downing Street.

Like literally think about it, more than half the population have had both the vaccines now, the majority of them being for those who want/need it especially the elderly. BUT that's not f*cking enough is it! People are still getting Infected EVEN WITH the Vaccines, getting ill from the Vaccines and dying even when they've had the Vaccines, better yet getting ill or dying FROM the vaccine. Remember when Matt Cockwok said "soon as the over 70s are Jabed will be crying freedom", what happened to that? They're all Vaccinated now.

You literally can't make this sh*t up how the f**k is 4 WEEKS going to make a difference, PLEASE tell me how this makes any sense now I'm all ears. Remember "flatten the curve" that's been said for over a year now, every month. Like please masks haven't been working, social distancing hasn't been working and the lockdowns haven't been working either, neither has extensions.

I bet you any money on this Planet they will extend it further mark my words, but I hope to god that I jinx myself with saying that just for normality.

It's time to move on it's getting to personal, I want MY life back and I want YOUR lives back.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Imagine extending the Restrictions for 4 weeks like it's going to make a f*cking difference the silly clowns at Downing Street.
> 
> Like literally think about it, more than half the population have had both the vaccines now, the majority of them being for those who want/need it especially the elderly. BUT that's not f*cking enough is it! People are still getting Infected EVEN WITH the Vaccines, getting ill from the Vaccines and dying even when they've had the Vaccines, better yet getting ill or dying FROM the vaccine. Remember when Matt Cockwok said "soon as the over 70s are Jabed will be crying freedom", what happened to that? They're all Vaccinated now.
> 
> ...


 Covid made me a bit fat.

The restrictions and local lockdowns are part of a conditioning scheme... make us more obedient and obese.... i think they like us talking and thinking its some micro-chip coz its distraction


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

In moments like these I always come back to my time tested SAGE level predictive modelling formula for restrictions coming to end:

*What ever date it is right now + a few more weeks of restrictions + if everyone does what we we are told + a few more weeks for a bit of margin = end of restrictions. *

*Rinse and repeat.*


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

I do not believe for a minute that Bo Jo wanted to do this.

It is just the political reality of what passes for a democracy these days.

Cases rise, scientists warn of Armageddon, majority of electorate get nervous, media reports it, govt don't want to be blamed for more people dying, and so it goes on.

What else did you expect to happen?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> I do not believe for a minute that Bo Jo wanted to do this.
> 
> It is just the political reality of what passes for a democracy these days.
> 
> ...


 Of course, you are absolutely right. We get what we deserve.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

ByTheNumbers said:


> *I do not believe for a minute that Bo Jo wanted to do this.*
> 
> It is just the political reality of what passes for a democracy these days.
> 
> ...


 He is PM, therefore it should be his decision, but that's another story.



Lancashiregent said:


> Of course, you are absolutely right. We get what we deserve.


 @Lancashiregent I disagree mate, while I think I understand what you are trying to say, we don't deserve this. This continuing agenda would be the same, whoever was voted in.


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)

Skitz said:


> *He is PM, t*herefore it should be his decision, but that's another story.


 How the fuark did the UK choose such a bozo is beyond me.

Thatcher is probably turning in her grave, after what she negotiated for the UK and what BoZo did .


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

alphafit said:


> How the fuark did the UK choose such a bozo is beyond me.
> 
> Thatcher is probably turning in her grave, after what she negotiated for the UK and what BoZo did .


 Thatcher was a complete c**t.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

"'Let me see if I understand this correctly...

The SARS coronavirus of 2003 is an infection for which, over the past 17 years, no vaccine could be made. It was not possible, and the attempts were deadly when they tried.

In the history of medical science, no vaccine has ever been able to be made for any coronaviruses. Not ever. There is not a single one in existence.

However, somehow, in 4 months, Oxford University in the United Kingdom, with $750,000,000 of the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation's money, has developed a vaccine, completed the first phase clinical trial, and now as they move to human trials, the human trial on 2000 human people is going to be conducted in Brazil, outside of the oversight of North American Our British Health regulators?

And better yet, it is already being produced by AstraZeneca, a pharmaceutical company with a criminal rap sheet that includes:

2003, pled guilty to illegal marketing of their prostate cancer drug and paid a $64,000,000 criminal fine, a $266,000,000 civil lawsuit for false claims, and a $25,000,000 fine for Medicaid fraud.

2004, AstraZeneca was sued in California and Massachusetts for false advertising, for claiming one of their own drugs that was going out of patent was not as good as their new drug even though it appears to be the same thing. And believe it or not, those cases are still before the courts. They have drug it out for 16 years.

2004, AstraZeneca received a warning letter from the FDA for lying in their advertisements about FDA endorsement.

In 2010, AstraZeneca was fined $520,000,000 because it is a legally marketed one of its antipsychotic drugs for nonapproved uses and committed Medicaid fraud to the tune of $218,000,000

In 2002, AstraZeneca was forced to put more warning labels on their lung cancer drug after several patients died of pneumonia because of their drugs.

In 2003, the University of Illinois studied their schizophrenia drug and found undeclared risks of developing diabetes as a result of taking the drugs, which ultimately led to a $198,000,000 settlement.

In 2004, AstraZeneca faced criticism by public watchdog groups about the severe side effects of their Crestor drug compared to other cholesterol drugs, and in 2005, Tufts University completed a clinical study identifying the accuracy of the claims by the watchdog groups. This is still ongoing, 16 years later.

In 2001, AstraZeneca had to pay another pharmaceutical $21,000,000, for knowingly and intentionally trying to keep a competitive drug generic drug off the market.

In 2003, AstraZeneca was fined €60,000,000 by the European Commission for misusing patent rules and lying on patents to protect its drugs from generic competitors.

In 2007, AstraZeneca had to pay a $12.9 million criminal judgment for unfairly and deceptively overcharging Medicaid and insurance companies for a prostate cancer drug.

In 2010, AstraZeneca paid $103,000,000 to settle a federal lawsuit for Medicaid fraud for asthma medications.

In 2009, AstraZeneca had to pay $2.6 million for Medicaid fraud.

Yeah, they sound trustworthy &#128578; 10 criminal prosecutions in the last 19 years. But I am sure they will be honest about the vaccine. "

-Tim Goyetche.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> "'Let me see if I understand this correctly...


 Think we all know the answer to that, without having to read the rest of the post.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> And believe it or not, those cases are still before the courts. They have *drug* it out for 16 years.


 Hahahaha, he so funny.

Is that even a real name: Tom _Got-you?_


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)

Kimurasweep said:


> Thatcher was a complete c**t.


 No argument here.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

@wylde99





 <----- This melt 'chased through streets'

What a melt


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> @wylde99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last week Wylde was complaining they hadn't covered the protest now when they do they try and stop him.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Last week Wylde was complaining they hadn't covered the protest now when they do they try and stop him.


 he ran like a raging pu**y to the Police Line... imagine that muppet 'reporter' in iraq haaaahaaaa

Them Melts aint worth their pay packet


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> he ran like a raging pu**y to the Police Line... imagine that muppet 'reporter' in iraq haaaahaaaa
> 
> Them Melts aint worth their pay packet


 Seriously, when we start thinking it's ok to harass journalists to either prevent them telling a story or to get them to tell the story the way we want them to tell it, it's a very, very slippery slope.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Seriously, when we start thinking it's ok to harass journalists to either prevent them telling a story or to get them to tell the story the way we want them to tell it, it's a very, very slippery slope.


 He went into a heated situation thinking he was Top Dog of the World... a couple of raggy looking men scared him away... he should be in office pushing paper not out on street out his depth.. this journalist need mental help inorder for him to milk all he can out of it.

I have zero respect for someone running like a muppet to the cops, he wanted to mock the protestors, get a bonus from boss for being brave lad going out... im happy he ran away like a mug, he be getting therapy to help him get over his violent assault (fu**ing fairy)


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Seriously, when we start thinking it's ok to harass* journalists* to either prevent them telling a story or to get them to tell the story the way we want them to tell it, it's a very, very slippery slope.


 they didnt ask him to go up and harrass them ... instead they told the daft cvnt to f**k right off


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Seriously, when we start thinking it's ok to harass journalists to either prevent them telling a story or to get them to tell the story the way we want them to tell it, it's a very, very slippery slope.


 Lol......Totalitarianism is a very, very, slippery slope @Kazza61


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Bet the kazbot is well pleased with the restrictions staying in place


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Maybe it would be better if we were under an authoritarian regime so they could of been shot.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> Bet the kazbot is well pleased with the restrictions staying in place


 they aint ever going to let us out properly again.

this is 'Life' now. They need us indoors to buy Netflix or Disney will tell China to start a war with everyone


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

DarkKnight said:


> Bet the kazbot is well pleased with the restrictions staying in place


 @DarkKnight I don't think he understands or comprehends what is coming to be honest mate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> Bet the kazbot is well pleased with the restrictions staying in place


 I wasn't planning to get married again in the next month nor have I got any tickets for the theatre so I probably won't notice much difference.

What is it you can't do that you desperately wanted to?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> this is 'Life' now. They need us indoors to buy Netflix or Disney will tell China to start a war with everyone


 Get a grip mate. I'm off to the pub tonight - what's stopping you? Or you can go to the gym, or a UK Holiday, shopping, the beach. Fvck sake - people falling apart at the thought of a 4 week delay. I have a feeling you'll be absolutely fine. I know I will.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Lets be honest, the media scaremongering has made this situation far worse than it needed to be.

It's no surprise that people are becoming aggressive towards them.


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Skitz said:


> @DarkKnight I don't think he understands or comprehends what is coming to be honest mate.


 What is coming?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> @DarkKnight I don't think he understands or comprehends what is coming to be honest mate.


 Course I do. It's where the man ejaculates and the woman orgasms.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Seriously, when we start thinking it's ok to harass journalists to either prevent them telling a story or to *get them to tell the story the way we want them to tell it*, it's a very, very slippery slope.


 The irony in the bolded is astounding!

There isn't a real "journalist" left across the entire MSM. Just a horde of establishment stooges, literally reading from a script.

These days the only place you'll find any journalist with an investigative bone in their body is on social media, the likes of Freddie Sayers and co.

They should have tarred and feathered him TBH.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Get a grip mate. I'm off to the pub tonight - what's stopping you? Or you can go to the gym, or a UK Holiday, shopping, the beach. Fvck sake - people falling apart at the thought of a 4 week delay. I have a feeling you'll be absolutely fine. I know I will.


 but coppers see you they pull you?

you need 2 masks, a jab and a passport to get in the pub?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> you need 2 masks, a jab and a passport to get in the pub?


 Do you fvck. If you have to go through the building you need one mask - end of. Sat in beer garden - no mask. Sat at a table - no mask. No one's asking if you've had a jab. No one's asking for a passport.

Just get out and enjoy yourself mate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Skitz said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> But it's always worth keeping things in perspective:-


 Couldn't agree more:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_totalitarian_regimes


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Do you fvck. If you have to go through the building you need one mask - end of. Sat in beer garden - no mask. Sat at a table - no mask. No one's asking if you've had a jab. No one's asking for a passport.
> 
> Just get out and enjoy yourself mate.


 You make it sound easy... but even in a shop you feel like a freak not wearing mask.. or is it them that are weirdos for wearing them?

They make sure Covid here forever.. i dont see us being free now..... Do house prices drop if owner has covid? or does it go up coz easy purchase?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> Think we all know the answer to that, without having to read the rest of the post.


 Haha!

Come on though mate, I made it extra clear for you lot It was a Copy and Paste, I know certain members jump for joy when they think they have figured that out.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> You make it sound easy... but even in a shop you feel like a freak not wearing mask.. or is it them that are weirdos for wearing them?
> 
> They make sure Covid here forever.. i dont see us being free now..... Do house prices drop if owner has covid? or does it go up coz easy purchase?


 Mate it is absolutely easy.

I'm setting off shortly. I have cash in one pocket, phone in the other and a mask in my back pocket. The mask will be on for about 7 seconds as I make my way from the front door of the pub to the beer garden. And later on it will be on for another 7 seconds when I am pissed and making the return journey.

While some of you are on about totalitarianism and oppression, I'll be out having a laugh and a drink with my mates.

Take it easy.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Mate it is absolutely easy.
> 
> I'm setting off shortly. I have cash in one pocket, phone in the other and a mask in my back pocket. The mask will be on for about 7 seconds as I make my way from the front door of the pub to the beer garden. And later on it will be on for another 7 seconds when I am pissed and making the return journey.
> 
> ...


 that's a bit of a selfish outlook TBH. It's akin to an elderly house bound person saying during the first lockdown, that they couldn't give a shyt because it doesn't personally affect them

What about all the people that have planned weddings and are being told they can't have any singing or dancing and if they're caught breaking these rules, the police will come and shut their wedding down and fine the venue.

Or all the business owners in the hospitality and leisure industries that are still hugely financially hampered by the ongoing restrictions.

Plenty of others whose lives can't go back to normal till all restrictions are lifted.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Mate it is absolutely easy.
> 
> I'm setting off shortly. I have cash in one pocket, phone in the other and a mask in my back pocket. The mask will be on for about 7 seconds as I make my way from the front door of the pub to the beer garden. And later on it will be on for another 7 seconds when I am pissed and making the return journey.
> 
> ...


 Enjoy it while you can.... Another Delta Force Alpha Virus Variant in its DNA will come along next weekend


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Couldn't agree more:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_totalitarian_regimes


 https://www.bmj.com/content/373/bmj.n896

We could literally do this all day :thumbup1:


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Seriously, when we start thinking it's ok to harass journalists to either prevent them telling a story or to get them to tell the story the way we want them to tell it, it's a very, very slippery slope.


 But it's ok when the government, and private companies control what journalism we can have access to and use a "neutral" national broadcaster to promote an agenda.

Honestly when pro government types start accusing others of putting pressure on journalists/media to report what they want reported you have to wonder if they have any perspective whatsoever.

View attachment 201445


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> that's a bit of a selfish outlook TBH. It's akin to an elderly house bound person saying during the first lockdown, that they couldn't give a shyt because it doesn't personally affect them
> 
> What about all the people that have planned weddings and are being told they can't have any singing or dancing and if they're caught breaking these rules, the police will come and shut their wedding down and fine the venue.
> 
> ...


 So I'm selfish for supporting a local business (that is open to anyone) because wedding guests can't sing and dance??

Last time I checked, pubs were part of the hospitality sector and they desperately need supporting and I selflessly (not selfishly) enjoyed doing so. You should give it a try too and lighten up.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> So I'm selfish for supporting a local business (that is open to anyone) because wedding guests can't sing and dance??
> 
> Last time I checked, pubs were part of the hospitality sector and they desperately need supporting and I selflessly (not selfishly) enjoyed doing so. You should give it a try too and lighten up.


 You're not selfish for "supporting" your local pub. You're selfish for gloating about how the remaining restrictions are no hardship for you.

Selfish was probably not the correct word. It's probably more just ignorance. You're probably completely unaware and oblivious as to how the restrictions are still hugely negatively impacting many individuals and businesses (no doubt including the pub you visited yesterday)

My daughter is currently off school again for 10 days because a kid she sits back to back with in one of her lessons has tested positive on one of their B.S. tests. So much for the effing masks they're being forced to wear!

So everyone that's apparently been in the vicinity of him has to forgo more of their education, even though there is nothing wrong with a single one of them and none have any symptoms of anything.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> You're not selfish for "supporting" your local pub. You're selfish for gloating about how the remaining restrictions are no hardship for you.


 The post you replied to was me explaining to Animal Lifter how easy it is to go to the pub when he thought there was all sorts of hurdles and requirements.

But yes, I guess there are some people still affected and I've repeatedly said there will be no objection from me if there are tax rises etc to support them.

I can't get up in arms though over something that has hardly affected me or anyone I know or anyone I work with.

I appreciate for some having to look after kids is a challenge. Luckily for you being a UKM millionaire you'll be able to get one of the housekeepers to look after them.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> The post you replied to was me explaining to Animal Lifter how easy it is to go to the pub when he thought there was all sorts of hurdles and requirements.
> 
> But yes, I guess there are some people still affected and I've repeatedly said there will be no objection from me if there are tax rises etc to support them.
> 
> ...


 Funnily enough the bolded could quite easily be applied to the virus itself for the majority.

My daughter is old enough to stay in on her own so fortunately for us that's not the issue(but will be for many with younger kids). It's the loss of more education that's my concern.

One thing though, when all this B.S. finally ends, if I decide to take my kids out of school for a holiday or whatever during term time. These cvnts better not even think about trying to fine me for "unauthorised absence".


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> So I'm selfish for supporting a local business (that is open to anyone) because wedding guests can't sing and dance??
> 
> Last time I checked, pubs were part of the hospitality sector and they desperately need supporting and I selflessly (not selfishly) enjoyed doing so. You should give it a try too and lighten up.


 You're the classic "I'm alright Jack" character.

Older Generation, Middle Class, probably got (for now) a decent Pension, House with a Garden... Who cares about all the Poverty strike people In High Rise Flats or people loosing their Incomes, Livelihoods.

This is most certainly you and the Wife when a nornal person walks past.

View attachment 201459


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> You're the classic "I'm alright Jack" character.
> 
> Older Generation, Middle Class, probably got (for now) a decent Pension, House with a Garden... Who cares about all the Poverty strike people In High Rise Flats or people loosing their Incomes, Livelihoods.
> 
> This is most certainly you and the Wife when a nornal person walks past.


 So which am I? An "I'm ok Jack" type who's living it up or someone blanketed in PPE scared to go out?? I can't be both surely.

And for your info I was born to parents who were homeless at the time but who moved around friends and relatives so we did have a roof. We got lucky and were allocated the most awful council flat on a rough estate. Then bingo, when my sisters came along we got 'upgraded' to an even worse council house.

I left school with no qualifications but have worked every day of my life since. Yes, I've done alright but none of it was handed to me and I would never consider myself to be middle class.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Do you fvck. If you have to go through the building you need one mask - end of. Sat in beer garden - no mask. Sat at a table - no mask. No one's asking if you've had a jab. No one's asking for a passport.
> 
> Just get out and enjoy yourself mate.


 went to four pubs last night, filled out name and phone number (which wasn't verified by staff) in just two of them.

I've not had the jab and it was no hassle at all.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> went to four pubs last night, filled out name and phone number (which wasn't verified by staff) in just two of them.
> 
> I've not had the jab and it was no hassle at all.


 That's exactly the point I was trying to make. Nothing stopping people going out and having a good time. We went to three and the staff asked us to do the track and trace thing. I held my phone up to the sign and that was it. I don't even have the app on my phone.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Couldn't agree more:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_totalitarian_regimes


 Is that a list of governments that you approve of?

Don't worry we're heading there. Universal Basic Income for all is to be trialled in Wales.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@Kazza61

So been confirmed today in parliament that plans are being put in place to lockdown again in autumn and winter.

"Conspiracy theorist" are on a bit of a role lately with their predictions coming true.

What's your view on it mate, I take it you'll say you haven't seen it but was talked about by MPs in parliament today, just curious your view and if you have an internal limit set when maybe you say it enough now?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Towel said:


> So been confirmed today in parliament that plans are being put in place to lockdown again in autumn and winter.
> 
> "Conspiracy theorist" are on a bit of a role lately with their predictions coming true.
> 
> What's your view on it mate, I take it you'll say you haven't seen it but was talked about by MPs in parliament today, just curious your view and if you have an internal limit set when maybe you say it enough now?


 Those that have supported lockdown will continue to support restrictions forever.

They are here to stay, because the general public have simply accepted them.

If we were going to come out of them, we would of;

View attachment 201475


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Towel said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> So been confirmed today in parliament that plans are being put in place to lockdown again in autumn and winter.
> 
> ...


 You're absolutely right - I haven't seen it. Perhaps you could post a link to this 'confirmation' and give me more details of this 'role' the conspiracy theorists are on?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> That's exactly the point I was trying to make. Nothing stopping people going out and having a good time. We went to three and the staff asked us to do the track and trace thing. I held my phone up to the sign and that was it. I don't even have the app on my phone.


 Proving your "Im alright Jack" behaviour again, as long as you can get an easy Pint all Is ok? What about the Restrictions crippling on Industry(s) already on its knees,let alone the Children being effected by all this, so do tell me again why it's so amazing to have the Jab when you can still test positive, have to wear a Muzzle, Social Distance, still have to Test, and are confined Travelling, it's Because you have been told to, bottled it, and to fit in, if that is worth playing Russian Roulette with your Health their is no hope mate..you get what you deserve, it's always a good idea to know your own mind, no excuses


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> so do tell me again why it's so amazing to have the Jab when you can still test positive, have to wear a Muzzle, Social Distance, blah, blah, blah, blah


 Smacks of sour grapes to me - you need to lighten-up _brah!_


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Proving your "Im alright Jack" behaviour again, as long as you can get an easy Pint all Is ok? What about the Restrictions crippling on Industry(s) already on its knees,let alone the Children being effected by all this, so do tell me again why it's so amazing to have the Jab when you can still test positive, have to wear a Muzzle, Social Distance, still have to Test, and are confined Travelling, it's Because you have been told to, bottled it, and to fit in, if that is worth playing Russian Roulette with your Health their is no hope mate..you get what you deserve, it's always a good idea to know your own mind, no excuses


 Does your nappy need changing again?

How the f**k is me doing something absolutely everybody else can do an "I'm alright Jack" example??

Grow up.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Skitz said:


> Those that have supported lockdown will continue to support restrictions forever.
> 
> They are here to stay, because the general public have simply accepted them.
> 
> ...


 Looking at that graphic it is utterly insane that the lifting of restrictions has been delayed.

Hospitals have been by far the most likely place throughout society to catch covid since the beginning.

So if only 0.8% of inpatients have currently tested positive, it's a racing certainty the proportion across society is lower than that.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Hospitals have been by far the most likely place throughout society that you're most likely to catch covid since the beginning.


 What is the basis for this assertion?

Fair enough, those who become seriously ill with Covid end up there but bearing in mind the huge amount of testing within the NHS. | I don't see how hospitals are some kind of super spreader. or whatever they call it these days.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> What is the basis for this assertion?
> 
> Fair enough, those who become seriously ill with Covid end up there but bearing in mind the huge amount of testing within the NHS. | I don't see how hospitals are some kind of super spreader. or whatever they call it these days.


 "the Scientific Advisory Group for Emergencies (Sage) published calculations by experts on 12 February, estimating that 31,070 people were infected with Covid-19 in English hospitals during the first wave. *It cites research estimating the R rate, the effective reproduction number for the virus, was up to 14 in hospitals."*

*https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2021/feb/26/nhs-faces-questions-over-covid-infections-contracted-in-hospital*

Pretty certain the "r" throughout society has never been remotely close to 14!

Obviously a stat that's not exactly deemed as very newsworthy by our great and informative MSM

The only other place likely to be anywhere near as bad is care homes, after the gov/NHS seeded them with the virus by sending them thousands of untested patients from hospitals.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

ByTheNumbers said:


> What is the basis for this assertion?
> 
> Fair enough, those who become seriously ill with Covid end up there but bearing in mind the huge amount of testing within the NHS. | I don't see how hospitals are some kind of super spreader. or whatever they call it these days.


 My understanding is one of the studies on the GOV website suggested that, as of June 2020, 80% of cases positive cases within hospitals were themselves hospital acquired . Although bear in mind they were estimates based on the scientists own modelling. Whether their modelling is accurate or not is another topic of discussion.

https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/897526/S0471_SAGE_40_200603_SPI-M-O_Consensus_Statement.pdf

(sorry @MickeyE, didn't see your post above before I posted this.)


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Does your nappy need changing again?
> 
> How the f**k is me doing something absolutely everybody else can do an "I'm alright Jack" example??
> 
> Grow up.


 Hopefully a Month goes quick as genuinely looking forward to what and how you will defend the Narrative when Restrictions aren't lifted in July.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9692209/Leaked-Step-4-Whitehall-document-hints-new-normal-July-19.html


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@Kazza61

I only have the video of them discussing it in parliament so unless I upload to YouTube I can't post it here I don't think

Whylde posted the link above

Forget that it's the daily mail as like I said it's been confirmed by MPs

So again what's your views on the fact they're already making plans for winter lockdown, do you have any internal line when you maybe say this is a bit much now?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Hopefully a Month goes quick as genuinely looking forward to what and how you will defend the Narrative when Restrictions aren't lifted in July.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9692209/Leaked-Step-4-Whitehall-document-hints-new-normal-July-19.html


 Where is this leaked paper? all I see is the news report. people make papers all the time for potential situations. its called business continuity or in this case crisis management. I'd be more shocked if they didn't have anything.



Towel said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> I only have the video of them discussing it in parliament so unless I upload to YouTube I can't post it here I don't think
> 
> ...


 Same applies! they should have plans just incase.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Towel said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> I only have the video of them discussing it in parliament so unless I upload to YouTube I can't post it here I don't think
> 
> ...


 You could tell the majority of the general public that they will be in some lockdown forever (which we will be, with "climate lockdowns") and they wouldn't bat an eyelid. It will never be a "bit much" for any of them. They simply cannot see further than "the virus" at this moment in time.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

todai said:


> Where is this leaked paper? all I see is the news report. people make papers all the time for potential situations. its called business continuity or in this case crisis management. I'd be more shocked if they didn't have anything.
> 
> Same applies! they should have plans just incase.


 




Crazy how even MPs are saying we need to improve the nhs to meet demands not keep destroying the economy to "protect the nhs"

The very people saying protect the nhs have stripped it repeatedly over the years ironically.

So In your view, as this virus isn't going anywhere, we should constantly be planning lockdowns just incase forever basically?

Not trying to argue, same thing with @Kazza61 I just genuinely find it interesting seeing how pro lockdown/ pro government people think.

16 months in and still being told just a little longer, only to find out plans are already being made for the winter lockdown, NHS staff are being briefed for the September wave, quarantine hotel contracts extended until late 2022.

I read this the other day and made a lot of sense to me

"if you allow the government to break laws during emergencies, they will create emergencies to keep breaking the law"

f**k me even my even my private video that only people on here can see about the doctor has been removed, it's crazy how much effort goes into censoring anyone questioning the narrative, and again if that doesn't make you wonder then god knows.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Skitz said:


> You could tell they will be in some lockdown forever (which we will be, with "climate lockdowns") and they wouldn't bat an eyelid. It will never be a "bit much" for any of them. They simply cannot see further than "the virus" at this moment in time.


 It boggles my mind

This pandemic didn't effect me financially one bit. Yet people have lost jobs, businesses, cancer treatments cancelled etc and they still just follow without question

People don't have to have the same views as me but for god sake atleast do some research

•Look up the sides and deaths being reported from these vaccines (again it's hard work with the censorship, which only made me more curious)

•Look up what allowing a government to mandate a medical procedure for basic freedoms or jobs could lead too, it's not about now, look further down the road

•Look at who has profited massively during this "pandemic" and judge for yourself if anything seems odd to you.

•Educate yourself on what the actual data is for this virus, the blood leaflet with even says death rate is below 1% and for healthy people below 70 it's 0.05%, so you're risking a jab with no liability for that sort of risk.

From where I stand everyone will just keep their head down Until it actually effects them directly, unfortunately I reckon it'll be far to late by them and we would of given up freedoms will be impossible to take back.

Most likely have the pro vaccine lot spazz out now rather than just put their point across which seems to be a common theme if anyone dare question the mainstream narrative


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Off on holiday in a few weeks! What lockdown?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Towel said:


> Crazy how even MPs are saying we need to improve the nhs to meet demands not keep destroying the economy to "protect the nhs"
> 
> The very people saying protect the nhs have stripped it repeatedly over the years ironically.
> 
> ...


 my view, is you should prepare. absolutely. if they didn't prepare you'd be on here moaning they weren't prepared. They can't do anything right obviously. 
if you;'re smart in business, you're preparing.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

View attachment 201509


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Towel said:


> It boggles my mind
> 
> This pandemic didn't effect me financially one bit. Yet people have lost jobs, businesses, cancer treatments cancelled etc and they still just follow without question
> 
> ...


 U mean u didnt do a Giovanni fletcher an claim 30k lol get caught out then return it the next day after making an error of judgment haha. They only give it back cos they got caught out. I wonder how many havnt been caught out. Best part was they said they should of just paid the 30k out of their personal million fortune


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm isolating now

Mother in law is in a bad way with covid


----------



## Trenbaloney (Sep 9, 2020)

Towel said:


> Crazy how even MPs are saying we need to improve the nhs to meet demands not keep destroying the economy to "protect the nhs"
> 
> The very people saying protect the nhs have stripped it repeatedly over the years ironically.
> 
> ...


 What do you mean when you refer to people as pro government/pro lockdown?

think most people on here just challenge the conspiracy theorists that think there's some underground cabal using the virus to implement the new world order rather than seeing the government for the incompetent idiots they are. Think Dominic Cummings blogs are shedding some light on that :lol:

personally think the extension to restrictions is a joke and the governments handling of this entire situation has been awful and think that's the same opinion of most on here. I buy more in to the obvious corruption regarding the profiteering of certain people in power exploiting the situation as well as the sheer incompetence of those in charge rather than what the conspiracy theorists want us to believe what's going on.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Towel said:


> Crazy how even MPs are saying we need to improve the nhs to meet demands not keep destroying the economy to "protect the nhs"
> 
> The very people saying protect the nhs have stripped it repeatedly over the years ironically.
> 
> ...


 You'll get no argument from me when it comes to suggestions or proposals to properly fund the NHS.

I certainly wouldn't advocate for lockdowns unless there was a clear and serious risk that they would help mitigate. Just because I understood the decision to lockdown doesn't make me "pro-lockdown". I get that they are not pleasant and they present all sorts of problems. In the absence of a vaccine or effective treatment though, limiting contacts was bound to have an impact on the number of infections. That's just common sense - albeit not very popular. Now that we appear to have effective vaccines though, hopefully the need to limit contacts reduces significantly and further lockdowns won't be needed. Some common sense measures may remain - who knows but hopefully nothing particularly troubling.

Interesting you describe me as "pro-government". That has been said many times on here and I have replied many times that I have never voted Tory in my life and never will and that I think Boris is absolute buffoon. Not sure why people think I am pro this government. I would vote them out tomorrow if I could and every day of my life.

Given when you posted yesterday, MPs hadn't even voted on and approved the 4 week extension it was extremely doubtful further lockdowns had been "confirmed". I have no doubt that risk assessments and contingency planning for worst case scenarios will be going on though - that doesn't mean anything in those are in any way definite.

As far as I know, personally uploaded vids have a very short life on here anyway so no need to get paranoid about that. Even if it was you squatting, it wouldn't have lasted long.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Trenbaloney said:


> What do you mean when you refer to people as pro government/pro lockdown?
> 
> think most people on here just challenge the conspiracy theorists that think there's some underground cabal using the virus to implement the new world order rather than seeing the government for the incompetent idiots they are. Think Dominic Cummings blogs are shedding some light on that :lol:


 Yes, I'd assume most calling it a conspiracy don't work for a multinational company or a large government department. So they don't realise, A, they can be that incompetent and B, there's not a chance such incompetent people could pull off such an intricate plan.

I'm sure a lot of what Cummings is saying is sour grapes but with some truths in there. Like the story of the top NHS civil servant coming into a meeting at the beginning of all this and saying we're absolutely f**ked, says it all really.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

View attachment 201511


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> but coppers see you they pull you?
> 
> you need 2 masks, a jab and a passport to get in the pub?


 You usually just have to right your name and number with a mask on but only to wait to be seated


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> You usually just have to right your name and number with a mask on but only to wait to be seated


 I didn't think you drank in pubs because they are sooooooooo expensive lol you can't stop the truth you know. A lie leads to another lie and then you get found out :lol:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Skitz said:


> My understanding is one of the studies on the GOV website suggested that, as of June 2020, 80% of cases positive cases within hospitals were themselves hospital acquired . Although bear in mind they were estimates based on the scientists own modelling. Whether their modelling is accurate or not is another topic of discussion.
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/897526/S0471_SAGE_40_200603_SPI-M-O_Consensus_Statement.pdf
> 
> (sorry @MickeyE, didn't see your post above before I posted this.)


 The failure to control the virus in hospitals has been greatly hidden by the gov/MSM

An "r" rate in hospitals of up 14 is really fookin insane! and that's from the governments own wanky "sage" "experts".

When you consider more than half of Covid deaths have come in care homes and thousands have died after catching it in hospital while there for other reasons

It becomes even more glaringly apparent just how futile and pointless all this locking up healthy adults and children really has all been.

'HORRIFYING'

*
Up to 8,700 patients 'died after catching Covid while in hospital being treated for something else'
*

Up to 8,700 patients 'died after catching Covid while in hospital being treated for something else' (thesun.co.uk)

*
More than half of England's coronavirus-related deaths will be people from care homes
*

More than half of England's coronavirus-related deaths will be people from care homes | Social care | The Guardian

And if these are the figures being released from hospitals , it's a certainty the actual figures will be significantly worse.

And now these fvcking weirdos want to inject kids with this fvcking shyt, that has no mid/long term safety record. For an illness that has absolutely zero effect on them .


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> What is the basis for this assertion?
> 
> Fair enough, those who become seriously ill with Covid end up there but bearing in mind the huge amount of testing within the NHS. | I don't see how hospitals are some kind of super spreader. or whatever they call it these days.


 Do you see now how the hospitals "are some kind of super spreader" ? with an "r" rate estimated by the sage twats themselves of up to 14

I noticed how you slunk away with your tail between your legs.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> You usually just have to right your name and number with a mask on but only to wait to be seated


 @Kazza61

Did they search you on way in and out?

How did the FREEDOM beer taste?... Might taste different coz the mask..

on a real note.. i was looking into the vaccine... Its a Money scam.

as for Covid... Remember trying to pull a sick day from work? ... trying get that Golden Day off to ride the hangover out.... even so, remember when you DYING ill? .. still no sick day, still had to work, spread the illness - this Covid Flu Got the WORLD sh**tting its pants.., Sick days weeks long.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> Did they search you on way in and out?
> 
> ...


 I'm not kazza lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> @Kazza61
> 
> Did they search you on way in and out?
> 
> ...


 Maybe you could pop down the pub and sign up for the quiz team....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm not kazza lol


 How many fooking accounts does this fookong kazbot have!?

I know @todai is the account he uses when he wants to go full regard without letting on its him. :lol:


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> How many fooking accounts does this fookong kazbot have!?
> 
> I know @todai is the account he uses when he wants to go full regard without letting on its him. :lol:


 Youv gotta be nuts if you think I'm kazza


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> *Youv gotta be nuts *if you think I'm kazza


 That's what they said about Pythagoras when he first proposed the earth was round!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> Youv gotta be nuts if you think I'm kazza


 A few more years hard training and who knows......


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Maybe you could pop down the pub and sign up for the quiz team....


 i dont have passport, mask, 2 meter rule, not had jab and i wash my hands BEFORE i have a poo


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> I'm not kazza lol


 @wylde99

i think the Covid jab got you bro..

watch out for Beta Variant


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> Do you see now how the hospitals "are some kind of super spreader" ? with an "r" rate estimated by the sage twats themselves of up to 14
> 
> I noticed how you slunk away with your tail between your legs.


 A SAGE projection which seems to be more than a year old has very little to do with current situation.

So, even if these 'experts' were correct for once, how do you think this relates to the current situation with what seems to be a very low numbers of Covid positive patients and much tighter rules regarding PPE and testing of both staff and patients.

BTW, I didn't slink anywhere. I have been working in the garden prepping the ground for the base for my new log cabin gym, shoulder session at my current gym and now I am getting ready to venture out for dinner with my wife at a nice little local restaurant.

I'm not going out to enjoy life though. I am just doing my best not to feel too restricted and oppressed by the Police State we currently live in, I would not want anyone to think I am a selfish bastard like that Kazbot :beer:


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> @wylde99
> 
> i think the Covid jab got you bro..
> 
> watch out for Beta Variant


 Got it right this time


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Got it right this time


 hahaha

NoBat NoCovid


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

AnimalLifter said:


> hahaha
> 
> NoBat NoCovid


 But what about Batman? Do you think his Bat powers could fend off such a tyrannous virus capable of killing the world's population if we don't lock down and wear face masks.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ByTheNumbers said:


> A SAGE projection which seems to be more than a year old has very little to do with current situation.
> 
> So, even if these 'experts' were correct for once, how do you think this relates to the current situation with what seems to be a very low numbers of Covid positive patients and much tighter rules regarding PPE and testing of both staff and patients.
> 
> ...


 Well of course it has "very little to do with the current situation" .

As the virus is nearly completing flatlining as it did last summer.

As the original graphic shows only 0.8 % of hospital patients currently has Covid. So it's pretty obvious the "r" number can't presently be 14 in hospitals.

My point was/is , if less than 0.8% have covid in hospital that percentage will be drastically lower across the rest of society.

As evidenced by the hospital "r" number being estimated by sage as up to 14 at the peak, while youd be hard pressed to find any estimates from the same sage group of the r number being above 2 in the community at any time during the scamdemic.

There is absolutely no justification for not following through with the lifting of all restrictions on the 21st June.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> There is absolutely no justification for not following through with the lifting of all restrictions on the 21st June.


 Most individuals at risk from serious illness due to Covid have been vaccinated for some time.

On the other hand the Scientists you trust so much have projected disaster if restrictions are lifted.

Personally, I feel the govt are just covering their arses as 'The Science' has a large proportion of the electorate shitting themselves.

It may be the pre dinner fizz talking, but I do agree with you about the delay being unjustified.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> i dont have passport, mask, 2 meter rule, not had jab and i wash my hands BEFORE i have a poo


 Doubt you'll make the quiz team then, but that more than qualifies you for the UKM Millionaires Club.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Alternative for the Covid Quacks on here, right up their alley

View attachment 201557


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's one for the Covid disciples . Even sections of the MSM now outing the data tricks being played by the government. Useful idiots will be completely oblivious and fail to understand what's going on as always.

From the Telegraph:

*"Fear over freedom: Here's what the doom-laden government graphs didn't show us"*









As ever at Downing Street press conferences, Boris Johnson's scientific advisers deployed their graphs skilfully to back up the warnings of potential catastrophe.

The by now all-too-familiar vertiginous lines were intended to leave the public in no doubt about the consequences of not delaying freedom until July 19.

But take a closer look and the choice of graphs is arguably disingenuous: the slides are most revealing for what they failed to include.

*
Hospital admissions
*

We were shown a graph comparing the change in the proportion of under and over-65s admitted to hospital in January and in May/June.

This showed a big jump in the under-65s column, a point Prof Chris Whitty, England's Chief Medical Officer, took pains to emphasise.

The problem is that this fails to show just how much lower the raw numbers are now.

In reality, there were 95,172 admissions for Covid in England between Jan 1 and 28, compared with 2,851 between May 16 and June 12.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

fajjitas


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

OptimumPT said:


> Alternative for the Covid Quacks on here, right up their alley
> 
> View attachment 201557


 id have as many of those Jamaican vaccines as i could get... there would be a vaccine shortage


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Most individuals at risk from serious illness due to Covid have been vaccinated for some time.
> 
> On the other hand the Scientists you trust so much have projected disaster if restrictions are lifted.
> 
> ...


 Problem is the "vaccine" doesn't last&#8230;


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> As the virus is nearly completing flatlining as it did last summer.


 Yeah, about that......(shhhhh!).



ByTheNumbers said:


> The Science' has a large proportion of the electorate *shitting themselves.*


 Behavioural science and questionable modelling via the electorates TV will do that nicely.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 201509


 Didn't keep anon. Good move.

secondly. There's 669k nurses registered. Don't you think if this was true it would be a leaked email ?

or do you maybe think it's an attention seeking retard making stuff up beteeen Chinese whispers ?

wow. You're so gullible. Do you have a rich family ? I have a Nigerian uncle who's extremely wealthy. Just send me Bitcoin please. PM address


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> Didn't keep anon. Good move.
> 
> secondly. There's 669k nurses registered. Don't you think if this was true it would be a leaked email ?
> 
> ...


 What?


----------



## Kimurasweep (May 17, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> What?


 Get some sparring in brah&#8230;.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> What?


 Dunno how to make that sentence clearer.... 
if this nonsense is true, there would be more than a handful of nurses spouting it. as I said, there is currently 669k registered nurses. not just one on an instagram page.

my second part, was making fun of your intelligence by having a Nigerian uncle who wants to give you money, but first you must send me money before the princes estate can be released... quite a common joke fam.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

If the gyms close again I will cry.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

James Corden doing his bit for the greater good


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

double post glitch


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Lancashiregent said:


> James Corden doing his bit for the greater good


 im surprised hes BBC Funded.. Maybe its to stir up another 'riot' on the streets.

oh wait.. watched it couple times... he says 'got the vaccine' .. this ties in with the 'double dose = freedom otherwise you stay locked in' agenda the news is riding..

damn.. lets hope they dont say to us 'get the dodgy vaccine or we take your freedoms'


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Lancashiregent said:


> James Corden doing his bit for the greater good


 James Corden should be put in isolation for his entire life.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Lancashiregent said:


> James Corden doing his bit for the greater good


 @wylde99 ,... Time to Roll your Sleeve up lad and get a vaccine


----------

